# الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )      asmicheal



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2010)

*
 الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل ) asmicheal*​​ 
الكنيسة ليست مبنى 

انما قلب يحتوينى 

وموضع راحتى 





الكنيسة بيت اللة واللملائكة والقديسين 

والتوكيل الرسمى الوحيد 

للتوبة الحقيقية 

وافخر العطايا الالهية 

الافخارستيا المقدسة 



الكنيسة المكان الوحيد للنمو والشبع الحقيقى الصادق 



اهدى هذا الملف لكنيستى الحبيبة 

التى اعشقها 

بايقوناتها وحيطانها والشارع الذى توجد فية 


الكنيسة 

ونشاتها 

واسرارها 

وطقوسها 

والحانها 


وشكل بناءها 


ولماذا الكنيسة للصلاة



ملف فاخر وجميل 

وضخم جدا 



لو حبيتم تتابعوا


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

جميع مشاركات الموضوع  منقولة 
من عدة مواقع على النت 
مع ذكر المصدر 






 

*كلمة كنيسة باليونانية الحديثة تعنى εκκλησια (إكليسيا)، و هى نفسها باللغة القبطية مع إختلاف طريقة الكتابة، و اشتقت منها كلمة كنيسة فى اللغة الفرنسية église (إجليز). 

و كلمة εκκλησια بالوينانية تترجم إلى الانجليزية بمعنى call out حيث أنها كلمة من مقطعين: المقطع الأول εκ و الذى يعنى out، بينما المقطع الثانى καλεω يعنى to call، فيصبح معنى كلمة εκκλησια (إكليسيا) باليونانية هو to call out بالانجليزية. 

و الفعل to call out بالانجليزية لا يترجم فيه كل كلمة منفردة، و إنما هو مصطلح مكتمل بإضافة out إلى الفعل call فيصبح معناها يجمع أشخاصاً، أو كانت تستخدم قديماً بمعنى إعلان التحدى بالمبارزة. و أما الجاهل بقواعد اللغة فيترجمها على أن كلمة call منفردة تعنى المدعو، و كلمة out وحدها تعنى خارجاً فيفسر كلمة call out إلى المدعو للظهور خارجاً. و هو يعامل نفس معاملة فعل to look after بمعنى يعتنى و لا تعنى ينظر بعد، و كذا to look for و تعنى يبحث و ليس ينظر لأجل. 

و نلاحظ أن كلمة (يجمع) هى نفس المعنى فى اللغة العبرية حيث أن كلمة كنيس עברית تعنى المجمع، و حالياً تطلق كلمة كنيسيت على مجلس الشعب فى إسرائيل. 

أما فى اللغة اليونانية القديمة فكلمة كنيسة تعنى κυριακον (كيرياكو) و هى أصل كلمة church بالانجليزية و التى تعنى كنيسة بعدما تحورت من كيرياكو إلى كيرك ثم إلى church حالياً. و أما المعنى الحرفى لكلمة κυριακον تعنى بيت الله.*
​ 
المصدر 
http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=1625
 

</B></I>المصدر


----------



## asmicheal (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*


*[FONT=times new
 roman]بيت مارمرقس:[/FONT]*

*[FONT=times new
 roman]فيه أكل المسيح الفصح مع تلاميذه،[/FONT]*

*[FONT=times new
 roman]وغسل أرجلهم،[/FONT]*

*[FONT=times new
 roman]وحدثهم عن الروح القدس (يو 13ـ 16).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=times new
 roman]وفى علية منه اختفى التلاميذ،[/FONT]*

*[FONT=times new
 roman]ودخل عليهم المسيح والأبواب مغلقة بعد القيامة (يو20: 19).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=times new
 roman]وفيه حل الروح القدس على التلاميذ كألسنة من نار (أع2).[/FONT]*

*[FONT=times new
 roman]كما أن هذا البيت صار أول كنيسة (أع 12: 12).[/FONT] *</B></I>


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=59537


ماذا تعلم عن بيت مارمرقس ؟ واين هو الان ؟
------------------------------------------
بيت مار مرقس 
----------------- 
كان لام القديس مرقس الانجيلى بيت فى اورشليم , وكان لهذا البيت شأن عظيم .. ففيه حل الرب مع تلاميذه , وانجز الفصح الموسوى , وغسل ارجل التلاميذ , وفيه وضع سر جسده ودمه الآقدسين ... 

وفى هذا البيت كان الرسل يجتمعون حيث أتاهم الرب بعد قيامته والابواب مغلقة واعطاهم سلطان الكهنوت ... 

فكان هذا البيت اول كنيسة كرسها الرسل بأسم والدة الاله .... ولاهميته أتخذ مركزا لكرسى اورشليم , وفيه اقام يعقوب اخو الرب اول اساقفة اورشليم ... 

ويعرف هذا البيت حاليا بأسم : دير مار مرقس - او بيت مريم أم يوحنا الملقب مرقس ... وهو قريب من كنيسة القيامة ... 


اما لماذا بيت مار مرقس فى يد السريان الارثوذكس حاليا وكيف حصلوا عليه : 
------------------------------------------

وهذا الدير " بيت مار مرقس " هو حاليا فى يد السريان الارثوذكس .... وكان قبل ذلك ملكا للآقباط الا انه كان يرعى مصالح الاقباط اسقف سريانى فى اورشليم مقابل ان يرعى مصالح السريان فى الحبشة المطران القبطى , فلما سيم مطران قبطى فى القدس ظل اسقف السريان مقيما بالبيت .... 

وقد جرت عادة الآقباط عند زيارتهم لهذه الكنيسة ان يقيموا تمجيدا لمار مرقس كاروز الديار المصرية .... 

اما عن الاثار المقدسة بهذه الكنيسة فهى 
--------------------------------------------

1- الباب الذى قرعه بطرس الرسول بعد ان نجاه الملاك من السجن ... 

2- اول جرن للمعمودية فى المسيحية ... 

3- مذبح كرسه القديس يعقوب اول اسقف لاورشليم وصلى فيه ... 

4- ايقونة اثرية للسيدة العذراء من رسم لوقا الانجيلى ...









​


----------



## grges monir (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*الكنيسة هي جسد حي من المؤمنين، يعتمد بالكامل علي الرب في  						حياته وقوته الروحية. المسيح حياتنا أفرادا وجماعات (كو3:  						4). عندما نثبت في المسيح نأخذ غذاءنا منه وتنتعش حياتنا  						كثيرا
موضوع جميل اسماشييل
متابع**
*


----------



## النهيسى (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

سعدت جدا لروعه الموضوع

وحشتنا موضوعك الحلوه دى

ربنا معاكم .. صلى لأجلى​


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



grges monir قال:


> *الكنيسة هي جسد حي من المؤمنين، يعتمد بالكامل علي الرب في                         حياته وقوته الروحية. المسيح حياتنا أفرادا وجماعات (كو3:                         4). عندما نثبت في المسيح نأخذ غذاءنا منه وتنتعش حياتنا                         كثيرا*
> *موضوع جميل اسماشييل*
> *متابع*


 


:download:

شكرا جرجس 

وتابع فعلا لانى اثناء الاعداد لهذا الملف 
وجدت بالفعل معلومات رائعة 

لم اكن اعرفها 
ساوالى وضعها 
الملف كبير جدا واقرا لاعدادة من مدة 

شكرا لمتابعتك


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



النهيسى قال:


> سعدت جدا لروعه الموضوع​
> 
> وحشتنا موضوعك الحلوه دى​
> 
> ربنا معاكم .. صلى لأجلى​


 

:download:

ربنا يخليك ملاك المنتدى ا النهيسى 

حضرتك تابع لان لسة هنزل مداخلات رائعة شخصيا اول مرة اعرفها 

الملف دة اكتر ملف اشتغل فية بمنتهى الحب 

لان الكنيسة امى الفعلية بالحقيقة


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*علماء الآثار يكتشفون "أول كنيسة في العالم"*

بقلم أريبيان بزنس- وكالة الأنباء الفرنسية 






​



*ذكرت صحيفة "جوردان تايمز" الثلاثاء أن علماء الآثار في الأردن قد اكتشفوا ما يزعمون على أنه أول كنيسة في العالم يرجع تاريخها إلى ما قبل حوالي 2000 عام .
*
قال عبد القادر الحوسان رئيس "مركز رحاب للدراسات الأثرية " في الأردن " لقد كشفنا عما نعتقد أنه أول كنيسة في العالم تعود لفترة من  33 إلى 70 سنة للميلاد.

وقال أنه قد تم اكتشافها تحت كنيسة "القديس جورجيوس" الكنيسة التي بذاتها يعود تاريخها إلى 230 للميلاد في منطقة "رحاب" شمال الأردن قرب الحدود السورية.

قال حوسان " لدينا ما يبرهن على أن هذه الكنيسة قد آوت المسيحيين الأوائل - الحواريين السبعون أتباع السيد المسيح."


أضاف حوسان أن هؤلاء المسيحيين الذين تم وصفهم في الفسيفساء على أنهم "السبعون أحباء الله المقدسون"  يعتقد أنهم فروا من الاضطهاد في القدس وأسسوا كنائس في شمال الأردن.

وقد أشار إلى مصادر تاريخية  تذكر على أنهما عاشوا ومارسوا الطقوس الدينية في الكنيسة المبنية تحت الأرض وغادروها فقط بعد أن اعتناق المسيحية من قبل الحكام الرومان .

وصف نائب أسقف أبرشية الروم الأرثوذكس" أرشيماندريت ديكتاريوس" الاكتشاف بأنه " معلم هام للمسيحيين في كافة أرجاء العالم".

كشف الباحثون عن وجود مصنوعات فخارية يعود تاريخها إلى فترة ما بين القرن الثالث والسابع، والتي قالوا أنها قد توحي بأن المسيحيين الأوائل وأتباعهم قد عاشوا في هذه المنطقة حتى أواخر الحكم الروماني.

يوجد داخل الكهف العديد من المقاعد الحجرية التي يعتقد أنها مخصصة لرجال الدين ومنطقة دائرية الشكل يعتقد أنها المحراب.

وأضاف عالم الآثار بالقول أن هناك أيضًا ًنفق عميق يعتقد أنه كان يؤدي إلى مصدر مائي.


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

ما معنى كنيسة رسولية ؟
وكلمة (رسوليه) تدل علي معنيين: أنها كنيسة أسسها الرسل. وأنها كنيسة تسير حسب تعاليم الآباء الرسل، ولا تعارضها. وفي ذلك قال الرسول "مبنيين علي أساس الرسل والأنبياء، ويسوع المسيح نفسه هو حجر الزاوية" (أف 2: 20). 
علي أساس الرسل في التعليم الذي أخذوه من المسيح: 
كما قال لهم السيد الرب " تلمذوا جميع الأمم.. وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (مت 28: 19، 20) وهكذا قال بولس الرسول "تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً" (1كو 11: 23). 
و التسليم الذي أخذه الرسل من الرب، تركوه لنا في رسائلهم، وفي حياة الكنيسة، وفي قوانينهم وتعاليهم: 
وهذا ما يعرف باسم التقليد الرسولي Apostolic Tradition. تسلمته الكنيسة جيلاً بعد جيل. كما قال بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس " وما سمعته (تسلمته) مني بشهود كثيرين، أودعه أناس أمناء يكونون أكفاء أن يعلموا آخرين أيضاً" (2تي 2:2). 
هو إذن تعاليم من السيد المسيح، وبخاصة ما قاله للرسل خلال الربعين يوماً بعد القيامة. هذا سلموه لتلاميذهم. الذين سلموه لآخرين، وانتقل جيلاً بعد جيل حتي وصل إلينا. وهناك أشياء لم يكتبوها. بل قالوها فماً لفم (2 يو 12) (3 يو 13، 14) وصلت إلينا كذلك بالتقليد. 
يضاف إلي هذا حياة الكنيسة أيام الرسل التي انتقل إلينا. 
مثل ذلك القداسات يقيمونها، وطريقتهم في التعميد وفي إقامة الكهنة وفي كل صلوات الأسرار الكنسية والصلوات الليتورجية*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *هذه مارسوها وعاشوها، وبقيت في حياة الكنيسة عبر الأجيال. وهذا ما تحياه الكنائس الرسوليه القديمة.. 
نذكر كمثال تسلسل وضع اليد للكهنوت من الرسل. 
هذا الذي يسمونه Apostolic Succession. فالكاهن حالياً قد أخذ وضع اليد والنفخة المقدسة (يو 20: 22) من أسقفه. وأسقفه هذا أخذ ذلك من رئيس الأساقفة أو البطريرك أو البابا. وذلك أخذ عن سابقه، حتي نصل إلي الآباء الرسل الذين أخذوا نفس السلطان من السيد المسيح. وهذا يثبت أقدمية وشرعية كل كنيسة رسوليه أما الكنائس غير الرسولية فمن أين وصل إليهم السلطان؟!

المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...man/Christian-Faith__44-Church-Apostolic.html


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



ما معنى كنيسة جامعة ؟


 
جامعة، أي تجمع كل المؤمنين، في وحدة الإيمان. 
الكنيسة الجامعة هي التي جمعت اليهود والأمم وجمعت كل الجنسيات والشعوب واللغات، في إيمان واحد. هي التي جمعت كل الكنائس المحلية معاً، في كنيسة واحدة تضم الكل، في عقيدة واحدة، بقوانين كنيسة واحدة. فليست الكنائس المحلية مثل جزر في المحيط، لا ترتبط الواحدة بالأخري. بل كلها تكون معاً في الكنيسة واحدة جامعة. الكنيسة الجامعة هي التي تضم الكل في حياة الشركة، وكما يشتركون في الأيمان الواحد، يشتركون أيضاً معاً في الأسرار المقدسة، وفي التناول من مذبح واحد. 
وعبارة جامعة تترجم بكلمة Catholic، من جهة المعني اللغوي للكلمة، وليس من جهة العقيدة (أي المذهب الكاثوليكي). وللحرص لئلا يختلط المعني، فأن البعض يترجم عبارة جامعة بكلمة Universal. 
و الكنيسة الجامعة كانت تعقد المجامع المسكونية التي تضم كل قيادات الكنيسة الجامعة. Ecumenical Councils ليبحث الكل معاً في أمور الإيمان، وفي تنظيمات الكنيسة، ليكون تعليم واحد لكل الكنائس معاً*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *وأول مجمع مسكوني أنعقد في نقية سنة 325م واشترك فيه 318 من القيادات الكنسية: بطاركة وأساقفة. حالياً نتيجة للخلافات في الإيمان بين الكنائس، ليس من السهل أن ينعقد مجمع مسكوني للكنيسة الجامعة. إنما يمكننا مثلاً بمشيئة الله أن ينعقد مجمع يضم كنائسنا الأرثوذكسية فقط.. الكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة، هي أيضاً كنيسة رسوليه. 
 

المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Iman/Christian-Faith__43-Church-Catholic.html


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

ما معنى كنيسة مقدسة ؟


* عن قداسة الكنيسة قال **بطرس الرسول**: *

" كونوا أنتم أيضاً مبنيين كحجارة حية، بيتاً روحياً، كهنوتاً مقدساً لتقديم ذبائح روحية، مقبولة عند الله بيسوع المسيح" (1بط 2: 5). وقال أيضاً " وأما أنتم فجنس مختار، وكهنوت ملوكي. أمه مقدسة، شعب اقتناء لكي تخبروا بفضائل الذي دعاكم من الظلمة إلي النور العجيب" (1بط 2: 9). 
· إنها كنيسة مقدسة بدم المسيح. 
كما قيل في سفر الرؤيا " الذي أحبنا، وغسلنا من خطايانا بدمه (رؤ 1: 5). وأيضاً في رسالة يوحنا الأولي ( عن الآب) " ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية" (1يو 1: 7). وقيل في المزمور الخمسين " أنضح علي بز وفاك فأطهر" (مز 50: 7) والزوفا هي التي كانوا يغمسونها في دم الذبيحة في العهد القديم، وينضحون بها للتطهير وللتفكير.. 
و الكنيسة مقدسة في المعمودية. 


حيث يموت الإنسان العتيق، ويقوم إنسان جديد مقدس علي صورة المسيح. كما قيل " لأن جميعكم الذين اعتمدتم بالمسيح، قد لبستم المسيح" (غل 3: 27). أي لبستم 

البر والقداسة والطهارة التي للمسيح. وهكذا قال الرسول " كما أحب المسيح الكنيسة، وأسلم نفسة لأجلهم، لكي يقدسها، مطهراً إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة. لكي يحضرها لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة، لا دنس فيها ولا غصن.. يل تكون مقدسة وبلا عيب" (أف 5: 25- 27). 
*

*​و الكنيسة مقدسة في سر المسحة المقدس، 
حيث تدهن بزيت الميرون المقدس، فتتقدس بالروح القدس الذي يحل في المعمدين. ويصبحون هياكل مقدسة لله، كما يقول الرسول "أم لستم تعلمون أن جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم الذي لكم من الله" (1كو 6: 19)*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *وطبيعي أن هيكل الله مقدس، الذي هو انتم (1 كو 3: 17) وهكذا يقول الرسول أيضاً "ألتسم تعلمون أن أجسادكم هي أعضاء المسيح" (1كو 6: 15). وهذا أيضاً برهان علي قداستها.. 
*

*​الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين. و المؤمنون كانوا يدعون قديسين في الكنيسة أيام الرسل. 
كما يقول القديس بولس الرسول " سلموا علي كل قديس في المسيح يسوع" (في 4: 21). وكما أرسل إلي القديسين الذين في أفسس"(أف 1:1) قائلاً لهم "الذي باركنا بكل بركة روحية في السماويات في المسيح. كما اختارنا فيه قبل تأسيس العالم، لنكون قديسين وبلا لوم.." ( أف 1: 3، 4). وقال في رسالته إلي العبرانيين " أيها الأخوة القديسون شركاء الدعوة السماوية" (عب 3: 1). وهكذا ينشد الغالبون لله القائلين " عظيمة وعجيبة هي أعمالك أيها الرب الإله القادر علي كل شئ.. يا ملك القديسين" (رؤ 15: 3) وفي مجيئه الثاني سيأتي الرب " في ربوات قديسيه" (يه 14) ولذلك يقول الرسول " لكي تثبت قلوبكم بلا لوم في القداسة أمام الله أبينا في مجيء ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميع قديسيه" (1 تس 3: 13). 
و الكنيسة مقدسة، لأنها علي صورة الله في القداسة. 
كما فال " كونوا قديسين، لأني أنا قدوس" (1 بط 1: 16) (لا 11: 44) " مكملين القداسة في خوف" (2كو 7: 1) " لأن هذه هي إرادة الله فداستكم" (1 تس 4: 3). 
*

*​ولما كانت الكنيسة مقدسة، لذلك لا تسمح بوجود خطاة داخلها 
وهكذا قال القديس بولس الرسول " اعزلوا الخبيث من بينكم" (1 كو 5: 13) وفي تفصيل ذلك قال " إن كان أحد مدعواً أخا، زانياً أو طماعاً أو عابد وثن أو شتاماً أو سكيراً أو خاطفاً، أن لا تخالطوا ولا تؤاكلوا مثل هذا" (1كو 5: 11). وبالمثل من كان منحرفاً من جهة العقيدة، يقول القديس يوحنا الرسول "إن كان أحد يأتيكم ولا يجئ بهذا التعليم، فلا تقبلوه في البيت، ولا تقولوا له سلام. لأن من يسلم عليه، يشترك في أعماله الشريرة" (2 يو 10: 11). 
ولهذا كانت الكنيسة تعزل الهراطقة والمبتدعين من عضويتها. 
فيصدر ضدهم حكم excommunication فيطردون من جماعة المؤمنين لأنهم فقدوا قداسة التعليم، وما أسهل أن ينشروا انحرافاتهم العقيدية بين أعضاء الكنيسة إن بقوا داخلها. 
وكما يشترط القداسة في الكنيسة علي الأرض، كذلك في السماء. 
كما قيل عن مدينة الله أورشليم السمائية " ولن يدخلها شئ دنس. ولا ما يصنع رجساً وكذباً.." (رؤ 21: 27). وأيضاً لأنه لا شركة للنور مع الظلمة، ولا خلطة للبر مع الإثم (2 كو 6: 14) سواء في الكنيسة علي الأرض أو في السماء.. أن الكنيسة مقدسة في حياتها ورو حياتها، ومقدسة في تعاليمها وفي أسرارها، ومقدسة في قيادتها وشعبها.. في كل شئ. 

المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...-El-Iman/Christian-Faith__42-Church-Holy.html


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

ما معنى كنيسة واحدة ؟


*أي أنها كنيسة واحدة **في الإيمان، في العقيدة**. واحدة في الفكر والتعليم وواحدة في الروحانية. *


· وقد قيل في الرسالة إلي أفسس " جسد واحد، وروح واحد كما دعيتم في رجاء دعوتكم الواحد. رب واحد، إيمان واحد، معمودية واحدة (اف 4: 4،5) الكنيسة واحدة في الإيمان والعقيدة، واحدة في الفهم والفكر اللاهوتي. لذلك كل من كان يخرج عن هذا الإيمان الواحد، كانت الكنيسة تفصله عن عضويتها وتبقي هي واحدة في إيمانها. وهكذا فعلت مع كل المبتدعين والهراطقة في زمن المجامع المقدسة.. 



· قال الرب في حديثة الطويل مع الآب " ليست اسأل من أجل هؤلاء فقط بل من أجل الذين يؤمنون بي بكلامهم. ليكون الجميع واحداً. كما أنك أنت أيها الآب في وأنا فيك ليكونوا هم أيضا واحداً فينا.. ليكونوا واحداً كما أننا نحن واحد" (يو 17: 20-22) 
وعن وحدة الكنيسة، قال السيد المسيح " ولي خراف أخر ليست في هذه الحظيرة، ينبغي أن آتي بتلك أيضاً فتسمع صوتي 
"وتكون رعية واحدة لراع واحد" (يو 10: 16). وهذا الراعي الواحد هو السيد المسيح، الذي قال في نفس الإصحاح " أنا هو الراعي الصالح. والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف" (يو 10: 11، 14). 


* الكنيسة واحدة، لأنها جسد واحد. ورأس هذا الجسد هو المسيح.
وقد كتب في الرسالة إلي أفسس أن المسيح هو رأس الكنيسة" (أف 5: 23). كذلك ورد في الرسالة إلي كولوسي أن السيد المسيح هو رأس الجسد، الكنيسة" (كو 1: 18). وقيل " جسده الذي هو الكنيسة" (كو 1: 24) لذلك طبيعي أن تكون الكنيسة واحدة لأن السيد المسيح له جسد واحد. ونحن جميعاً أعضاء في هذا الجسد، كما قال الرسول "لأننا أعضاء جسمه من لحمه ومن عظامه" (أف 5: 30). 



· والكنيسة واحدة لأنها عروس المسيح الواحدة. 



· وهكذا قال القديس يوحنا المعدان " لست أنا المسيح، بل أني مرسل أمامه. من له العروس فهو العريس*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و الكتب الأخرى). *وأما صديق العريس الذي يقف ويسمعه، فيفرح فرحاً.. " (يو 3: 28، 29). وقد ورد هذا المعني أيضاً في الرسالة إلي أفسس (أف 5: 31،32 25). وواضح أن السيد المسيح له عروس واحدة هي الكنيسة، كما قال الرسول " خطبتكم لرجل واحد، لأقدم عذراء عفيفة للمسيح" (2 كو 11: 2). وطبيعي أن تكون عروس المسيح واحدة، كما رمز إليها في سفر النشيد بقوله "واحدة هي حمامتي كاملتي" (نش 6: 9). مادامت الكنيسة واحدة، فماذا تعني كلمة (كنائس) حينما ترد في الكتاب المقدس؟ 


· كلمه كنائس المقصود بها الأمكنة، تميزاً لكل واحدة بمكانها. 


· كما قيل " وأما الكنائس في جميع اليهودية والجليل والسامرة، فكان لها سلام، وكانت تبني وتسير في خوف الرب. وبتعزية الروح القدس كانت تتكاثر" (أع 9: 31). كذلك نسمع في سفر الرؤيا عن السبع الكنائس التي في آسيا التي في أفسس، سميرنا، برغامس، ثياتيرا، ساردس، فيلادلفيا، لاوديكية" (رؤ 1: 11). ولكن كل هذه الكنائس عبارة عن أعضاء في الكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية.. 



· إنها كنيسة واحدة: هنا علي الأرض وأيضاً في السماء. 



· يجتمع الكل معاً في أورشليم السمائية، مسكن الله مع الناس. يكونون له شعباً (شعباً واحداً).. وهو يكون إلهاً (رؤ 21: 2، 3). وهذا الشعب الواحد، أو الكنيسة الواحدة، أو كل جماعة المؤمنين الذين يرثون الملكوت، هو الذين قال عنهم القديس يوحنا الرائي: "بعد هذا نظرت، وإذا جمع كثير، لم يستطيع أحد أن يعده من كل الأمم و القبائل والشعوب والألسنة، واقفون أمام العرش وأمام الحمل، متسربلين بثياب بيض.. هؤلاء الذين أتوا من الضيقة العظمي. وقد غسلوا ثيابهم وبيضوا ثيابهم في دم الحمل.. "(رؤ 7: 9- 14) 



· وهذه الكنيسة الواحدة التي في السماء تشمل الملائكة أيضا. 
فهي تضم الملائكة القديسين وأرواح القديسين الذين انتقلوا من البشر، والذين سينتقلون من الآن إلي آخر هذا الدهر. كلهم - ملائكة وبشراً - هم شعب الله، وأبناء الله، وأهل بيت الله، ورعيته (أف 2: 19). 


المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...n-El-Iman/Christian-Faith__41-Church-One.html


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
يقول قانون الإيمان "[ نؤمن ].. بكنيسة واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسوليه ". 
فما هي الكنيسة التي يعنيها قانون الإيمان؟ 
كلمه (كنيسة) تدل علي ثلاثة أمور وهي:

أ‌- مبني الكنيسة. 
ب- جماعة المؤمنين. 
ج- الرئاسة الكنيسة أو رجال الكهنوت. 


المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...El-Iman/Christian-Faith__37-Church-intro.html


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*الكنيسة جماعة المؤمنين*

* 
كما يقول سفر أعمال الرسل عن نشأة الكنيسة الأولي:" وكان الرب في كل يوم يضم إلي الكنيسة الذين يخلصون" ( أع 2: 47) أي يضم إلي جماعة المؤمنين.. يقول نفس السفر أيضاً " وحدث في ذلك اليوم اضطهاد عظيم علي الكنيسة التي في أورشليم " أي حدث اضطهاد علي جماعة المؤمنين الذين في أورشليم (أع 8: 1). وأيضاً كتب " فكان بطرس محروساً في السجن. وأما الكنيسة فكانت تصير منها صلاة بلجاجة إلي الله من أجله" (أع 12: 5). أي أن جماعة المؤمنين كانوا يصلون.. وكتب أيضاً أن المسيح أحب الكنيسة وسلم نفسة لأجلها لكي يقدسها، مطهراً إياها بغسل الماء بالكلمة (اف 5: 25، 26). والمقصود بالكنيسة هنا جماعه المؤمنين الذين صلب المسيح لأجلهم، لكي يقدسهم، ويطهرهم بالمعمودية عن طريق الكلمة أي الكرازة والتعليم.



المصدر

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...Iman/Christian-Faith__39-Church-Belivers.html
*


----------



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

ايضا الكنيسة 

 
قيل في الخصومات والمصالحات "وأن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة. وأن لم يسمع للكنيسة. فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار" (مت 18: 17).
فالمقصود أنه يحتكم إلي الرئاسة الكنسية، وليس إلي كل جماعة المؤمنين! 
لذلك قال بعدها مباشرة "الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه علي الأرض، يكون مربوطاً في السماء. وكل ما تحلونه علي الأرض، يكون محلولاً في السماء" (مت 18: 18). 
وطبعاً المقصود بكلمة (الكنيسة) في قانون الإيمان، هو جماعة المؤمنين برئاستهم الدينية. 


المصدر 

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...l-Iman/Christian-Faith__40-Church-Clergy.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

كنيسة = بيعة 
*جمع: كنائس، الكنائس (بالعامية كنايس، الكنايس)، ويُطلَق عليها أيضاً: البيعة، بيعة - والجمع: بيَع، البِيَع. ويُقال على مذهب الشخص المسيحي: مذهبه الكنسي، أو العمل الكنسي.  ويُقال أيضاً: الحياة الكنسيّة..*
*ويُطلَق على الكنيسة: الكرمة المقدسة، وقد شبَّه الرب نفسه بصاحب الكَرم الذي يخرج ليستأجر فَعَلَة (خدام) **لكرمه (إنجيل متى 20).  وقد قال الرب عن نفسه كذلك: "أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ" (إنجيل يوحنا 15: 1).*
*الكنيسة هي جماعة المؤمنين، جسد المسيح.. هي واحدة مقدسة جامعة رسولية.. هي بيت الله المكرس للعبادة.. هي بيت الملائكة الذين يسبحون معنا..*
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*أصل كلمة كنيسة عبراني، مأخوذ من كلمة "كنيسي"، ومعناها "مجمع" أو "محفل".  **والبعض يقول أن أصلها يوناني **من الكلمة اليونانية (إكليسيا) أو (إككليسيا) ومعناها جماعة أو دعوة/ وهي في صورتها الحالية من السريانية ويطلق لفظ "كنيسه" اصطلاحاً على ثلاث: *
*أ- الرعية أو الشعب (جمهور المؤمنين أو جماعة المؤمنين) **(متى 18: 20)**التي تحيا حياة مقدسة، وتشترك في الأسرار الإلهية التي يمارسها كهنوت مقدس.** مثلما يتضح من قول القديس بولس لرعاة مدينة أفسس "احترزوا إذن لأنفسكم ولجميع الرعية التي أقامكم الروح القدس فيها أساقفة لترعوا كنيسة الله التي إقتناها بدمه" (أعمال الرسل 20:28).*
*ب- الرعاة أو الإكليروس: **أي درجات الكهنوت المسئولة عن العمل الكنسي (متى 18: 17). **مثلما يتضح من قول رب المجد "وإن لم يسمع منهم فقل للكنيسة وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشار" (أنجيل متى 18:17).*
*ج- البناء: المكان المخصص للعبادة المسيحية، **أي محل اجتماع المؤمنين الحال بينهم الروح القدس، وهو المبنى المُشَيَّد لهذا الغرض (أعمال الرسل 11: 26). **فيقول الرسول بولس "لكي تعلم كيف يجب أن تتصرف في بيت الله الذي هو كنيسة الله الحي عمود الحق وقاعدته" (1 تيموثاوس 3: 15).*
​*ونحن نمثل **كنيسة قبطية أرثوذكسية: انظر تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية - عقائد الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.*
*أما عبارة "الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية"، فتعني "الكنيسة المصرية المستقيمة الرأي".  لأن إيمانها وعقيدتها لم تتغير منذ أن بدأت في عصر الرسل أنفسهم، وقد تأسست على يد القديس مارمرقس الرسول في القرن الأول الميلادي.*

*والكنيسة أو البيعة قسمان: *
*+ كنيسة منظورة (جماعة المؤمنين المقيمين على الأرض) (أع 9: 31).*
*+ كنيسة غير منظورة أو الكنيسة المُنتَصِرة (جماعة القديسين الذي إنتقلوا من هذا العالم) (عبرانيين 12:22،23).*​** انظر أيضاً **الكنيسة** في الكتاب المقدس**.*

** تٌكتَب خطأ: كانيسة، الكانيسة، الكتيسة، كتيسة، الكنيصة، كنيصة، الطنيسة، طنيسة، الكنية.*

*

*


*المصدر *

*http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr..._Kaf-Kaaf-Laam/Al-Kanisa-Kaneesa__Church.html*​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

شكل الكنيسة 









 
*- على شكل سفينة تذكرنا بفلك نوح *
*- على شكل دائرة كالأبدية ليس لها بداية ولا نهاية *
*- على شكل صليب *
*- يعلوها قباب نصف دائرية تذكرنا بالسماء *
*- القبة الكبرى في الوسط ترتكز على أربعة أعمدة.*
 



قبة الكنيسة 



*هي القبة المستديرة التي تعلو **الكنيسة** في الوسط بدلاً من السقف المستقيم العادي.  ويعلوها صليب يُرى من الجوانب الأربعة.  وقد يتم رسم **صور وأيقونات** عليها، في الأغلب للسماء و **السيد المسيح**. وترتكز على أربعة أعمدة ويرسم فوق كل عمود صورة إنجيلي (متي، مرقس، لوقا، يوحنا).*



المصدر 


موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## candy shop (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الله حبيبتى 

بجد ملف رااااااااااااااااائع ودسم 

شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*بالصور :مكونات الكنيسة :بالصور 

مكونات الكنيسة : - 


المنـارة والأجراس *










*لبعض الكنائس منارة واحدة ولبعضها منارتان ، ومنارة الكنيسة تشير إلى الصاري في السفينة والى المنارة التي تنير لهداية السفن والناس .

وتعلق الأجراس عادة بالمنارة لدعوة المؤمنين للصلاة والصليب المرتفع فوقها يشبه علم النجاة والخلاص لان الصليب عندنا نحن المخلصين قوة الله ) ( 1. كو 1 : 18 ) 

وتدق الأجراس لدعوة المؤمنين . لدخول الكنيسة سفينة النجاة للصلاة ويذكر التقليد أن نوحا كان يدق الناقوس لجميع المخلوقات المدعوة لدخول الفلك للنجاة .

كذلك يدق الناقوس لدعوة المؤمنين لدخول الكنيسة سفينة النجاة . 

وفى العهد القديم أمر الله بالنفخ في الأبواق لدعوة الشعب 
" كلم الرب موسى قائلا اصنع لك بوقين من فضة مسحولين مطروقين فيكون لك لمناداة الجماعة .. فإذا ضربوا بها الكهنة يضربون بالأبواق فتكون لكم فريضة أبدية في أجيالكم " 
( عد 10 : 1 – 3 ، 8 ) . *



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*الأبواب : 










والكنيسة فليكن لها ثلاث أبواب مثالا للثالوث القدوس 



أحدها يكون قبليها 

والآخر غربيها أخر بحريها " . ( دسقولية باب 35 )
وتحدد الأوامر الرسولية ( كتاب فصل 57 ) ، 


إن يكون الباب الرئيسي هو الباب الغربي لكي يتجه الداخل شرقا نحو الهيكل . ولأورشليم السمائية اثنا عشر بابا " . ( رؤ 21 : 12 )
وهذه تشير إلى غنى رحمة الله الذي فتح أبواب خلاصـة لجميع الأمم " .

" وتفتح أبوابك دائما نهارا وليلا ولا تغلق ليؤتى إليك بغنى الأمم " . ( اش 60 : 11 ) .

وعندما يختم الكاهن صلوات القداس في صلاة البركة يقول بعد التناول اجعل باب الكنيسة المقدسة مفتوحا لنا بالرحمة

والإيمان ….. ( الخولاجـى ) .



بـاب الخـدمـة ( الدياكـونيـــة ) : ـ

" ويكون بيت الخدمة عن الباب القبلي كي لا يبصر الشعب القرابين التي تأتيهم وذلك لتكون الصدقة في الخفاء ولئلا يعير الشعب
بعضهم بعضا بكثرة أو قلة مايقدمونه من القرابين والصدقات ( دسقولية باب 35 ) . 

والمقصود بيت الخدمة الحجرة أو المخزن الذي تجمع فيه القرابين والتقدمات والصدقات واحتياجات الكنيسة والخدمة سواء احتياجات الخدمة الطقسية 

كالبخور والشموع والستور والكتب وأواني المذبح والزيت والدقيق وخلافة . أو احتياجات الخدمة الروحية وخدمة الفقراء من كتب وملابس ومأكولات وخلافة . 

وقد اختارت الدسقولية إن تكون هذه الحجرة بجوار الباب القبلي ( الأيمن ) حتى يترك فيها القادمون من الخارج تقدماتهم قبل دخولهـم إلى الكنيسة ، فلا يراهم باقي المصلين . 




بيـت القــربــان : ( بيـت لحـــم ) 

ويطلق لقب بيت لحم على مكان إعداد الحمل ( القربان ) تشبها ببيت لحم الذي ولد فيها حمل الله الرب يسوع .

كلمة بيت لحم كلمة عبرانية معناها بيت الخبز . وفى الكنائس الأثيوبية تقع حجرة القربان شرقي الكنيسة في بناء منفصل عن مباني الكنيسة .

وعادة يحملون الحمل بتسابيح والحان خاصة من بيت لحم إلى أن يدخلـوا به الكنيسة .*






:download:


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*تقسيم الكنيسة من الداخل 



المعمــوديـــة 

وكون موضع المعمودية غرب بحري الكنيسة للمصبوغين موضع معتزل من الكنيسة ليكون الموعوظين فيه ليجدوا السبيل إلى سماع الكتب المقدسة والمزامير والتسابيح الروحية 

التي تقال في الكنيسة- دسقوليـة ب 35 

وعلى ذلك يكون موضع المعمودية في الكنيسة على شمال الداخل إليها .

في القسم الخلفي منها أو خارجها ، ويجب أن تكون المعمودية على الشمال لأننا عندما ندخلها قبل العماد نكون من أهل اليسار وهى التي تنقلنا من الشمال إلى اليمين 

وكانت قديما خارج الكنيسة
لأنه لا يسمح لدخول الكنيسة إلا للمؤمنين ولكنهم عادوا فألحقوها بالكنيسة لان فيها تحفظ ذخائر مقدسة كالميرون .
وفى هذه الحالة يجب أن يكون باب الدخول إليها من خارج الكنيسة . وبها باب آخر يقود المعمد إلى داخل الكنيسة والمعمودية جرن من الحجر أو الرخام لأنها باب الإيمان الذي يشبه بالصخر لصلابته ،

وإذا وجدت قرية بعيدة أو منعزلة وليس بها كنيسة يمكن حمل الإناء إليها للتعميد . وفى حالات الضرورة القصوى أو الطارئة يمكن استخدام أي أناء جديد لذلك
( حتى ولو لم يكن قد كرس) علىألا يستخدم ثانية بعد العماد في أي عمل عالمي . 

بل يحفظ في الكنيسة أو يكسر لأنه بالعماد يكون قد تكرس وكانت الكنيسة اليونانية تبيح العماد في البيوت إلى عهد قريب ولكنها قصرته الآن على الكنيسة ، 
وفى الحالات الاستثنائية أو حالات الضرورة القصوى يمكن التعميد في آنية أخري غير جرن المعمودية الثابت . ففي الكنائس التي لم يكتمل بناؤها أو الصغيرة يمكن التعميد في أناء معدني أو خزفي
" كبانيو الأطفال أو ماجور فخار ) على أن يكون مكرسا ومخصصا لذلك .



المغطـــس : 

وهو الجانب الآخر المقابل للمعمودية يوجد " المغطس "
أي الجانب الأيمن من الجهة الغربية . وهو عبارة عن فراغ مكعب تحت مستوى أرضية الكنيسة . ويشير المغطس إلى نهر الأردن ،
وكان المغطس يملاء بالماء ليلة عيد الغطاس تذكارا لعماد السيد المسيح . وقد بطل استعماله الآن - استبدلوه بإناء متحرك حتى ليعيق الحركة بالكنيسة-

إلا انه مازال موجودا في بعض الكنائس إلى الآن ( بدون استعمال ) ككنيسة أبى سيفين وآبي سرجه بمصر القديمة . واعتاد بعض القرويون أن يغطسوا في ماء النهر أو الترع ليلة عيد الغطاس بعد انتهاء القداس الإلهي .

وفى أثيوبيا تقام صلوات وقداسات عيد الغطاس بجانب مجرى الماء .
فتخرج المدينة بموكب احتفالي في عصر برمون العيد . ويحمل الكهنة وهم في ملابسهم الكهنوتية اللوح المقدس ( التابوت كما يسمونه )
ملفوفا بستور جميلة مطرزة . وكذلك الأواني المقدسة والكتب والشورية وخلافة . ويجتاز الموكب المدينة بالألحان من الكنيسة إلى أن يصل إلى شاطئ النهر أو مجرى الماء .
وهناك يقيمون الصلوات بجانب الماء إلى الفجر حتى تتبارك المياه ويتبارك منها الشعب وقد أقيمت حديثا في أديس أبابا نافورة ماء وسط الميدان الذي تقام فيه صلوات عيد الغطاس
فيصلون على مائها ثم تتناثر على الشعب طيلة يوم العيد . 










صحـــن الكنيســــة:-

وهو المكان المخصص للشعب وقد رتبت القوانين الكنيسة

أن يكون وجود الشعب بها حسب نظام وترتيب خاص لحسن الاستفادة من العبادة فنصت الدسقولية في الباب العاشر على النظم التالية : 

يجب أن تقفوا في الكنيسة بهدوء وعفاف ويقظة لسماع كلام الله بانتصاب عظيم 
كل واحد في مرتبته كاستحقاقه مثالا للسمائيين الأساقفة في صدر الهيكل كالمديرين ، والقسوس بعدهم كالمعلمين وارشيدياكون إلى جانبه ،

( أي إلى جانب الأسقف ) ، والشمامسة بعد القسوس كالخدام ، وسائر الشعب بعدهم ( أي خارج الهيكل ) الشباب في موضع وحدهم أن كان ثمة موضع يسعهم ، والصبيان يقفون عند آبائهم ) 

كذلك النساء في موضع وحدهن المتزوجات في ناحية والبنات في ناحية وإذا لم يكن للبنات موضع فليقفن خلف النساء . وأما العذارى والراهبات 
والأرامل فيتقدمن في وقوفهن وصلواتهن والصبيان فليأخذهم عندهم آبائهم وأمهاتهم . 

وليكن بهذا النظام الواحد في قبة الشهادة فان وجد جالسا خارج المثال الموضوع له فليردعه ويرفضه الشمامسة فانهم النوتيه وينقلونه إلى الوضع الذي يليق به ،، 

ومن هذه النصوص يتبين ضرورة النظام في الكنيسة ، كما يظهر من هذا التقسيم انه تقسيم طبيعي يضمن الانسجام بين كل فئة من فئات الشعب .
كما ينص على ضرورة وجود منظمين بالكنيسة وهم الشمامسة . 


نظام الخـــوارس : 
أولا : نظام الخـــوارس : 


وجد في الكنائس القبطية قديما نظام يقضى بتقسيم صحن

الكنيسة إلى ثلاثة أقسام أو صفوف ، سميت خوارس ، يفصل بين كل قسم والآخر حاجز خشب أو من بناء متوسط الارتفاع غالبا ، وهذه الأقسام هي : 

القســـم الأول : 

قسم الشمامسة والمرتلين ، وهو بعد الهيكل مباشــرة 

القســـم الثاني : 

قسم الشعب المؤمن وهو القسم المتوسط في الكنيسـة . 

القســم الثالث : 

قسم الموعوظين .
ويوجد في القسم الخلفي الغربي من صحن الكنيسة وهم المرشحين للدخول إلى الأيمان المسيحي وقبول المعمودية وهؤلاء كانوا يحضرون قداس الموعوظين إلى آخر قراءة الإنجيل والموعظة ثم بعد ذلك يخرجون من الكنيسة بدون حضور القداس الإلهي الذي لم يكن مسموحا بحضوره لغير المؤمنين . 

ويسجل المؤرخ موسهيم هذا قائلا "
ولم يسمح بالحضور في هذا الطقس المقدس ولا للموعوظين ولا الراجعين ، وكانوا يقولون أن سبب ذلك هو أن التكتم يمكن أن يجعل شوقنا في الموعوظين ليطلعوا على هذه الأسرار 
، ويسجل التاريخ الكنسي أن التائبين كانوا ينقسمون إلى صفوف مختلفة وحسب ما يشعرون من تأنيب وتوبة ويتوسلون به للمغفرة ، أو حسب ما تفرضه عليهم الكنيسة
من تأديبات لتقويمهم وتربيتهم فذكر التاريخ أن صفوف التائبين كانت أربعة : 




1. صـف الباكيين : وهؤلاء يقفون في مدخل الكنيسة 

( أو خارجها ) يطلبون من الداخلين أن يصلوا من أجلهم

2. صف السامعين : وكانوا يسمعون ويشتركون في الصلوات . 

3. صف الراكعين : وكانوا يصلــون وهم يركعون استطارا لمراحم الله . 

4. صف المشتركين : وهؤلاء يشتركون في الصلاة . ويتقدم المستعدون منهم للتناول .


وان كانت هذه الأقسام والخوارس لم تعد مستعملة الآن ، إلا انه يحسن الآخذ بالنظام المنصوص عليه في الدسقولية من حيث تخصيص أمكنة ( بقدر الإمكان )
لفئات الشعب المختلفة من سيدات وشابات ورجال وشبان . وصبيان مع ضرورة أشراف الشمامسة المنظمين حتى تكون الكنيسة 
مكان العبادة وصلاة وتعليم في هدوء وليس مكان تشويش ألهنا اله سلام وليس اله التشويش وبيتي بيت الصلاة يدعى *




:download:


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

ثانيا : محتـويات صحـن الكنيســـة : 


المنجلية– المنبر– المنارة– كرسى الأسقف– القناديل-بيض النعام 0

1- المنجليــة epaggelia 








كلمة قبطية محرفة من أصل يوناني 
ومعناها " محل الإنجيل " وتسمى أيضا القراءة أو القراية وهى كرسى من الخشب أو حامل مرتفع للكتب المقدسة 
. وارتفاعها هذا يشير إلى جبل سيناء الذي علية سلم الله موسى الشريعة ولوحي الشريعة ( الشهادة ) فقرأهما موسى على مسامع الشعب ليستمع إلى البشارة والتعاليم الصادرة من فوق من الله . 

وتستخدم الكنيسة القبطية أما منجلية واحدة متجهة نحو الشرق والغرب أو منجليتان إحداهما للقراءات العربية وهذه تتجه نحو الغرب ( حيث يجلس الشعب ) والأخرى تتجه نحو الشرق للقراءات القبطية وفى أثيوبيا تقرأ القراءات ( البولس-الكاثوليكون-الابركسيس-الإنجيل ) كل واحدة منها جهة من الجهات الأربعة الأصلية إشارة إلى وصول بشارة الإنجيل إلى جميع أقطار المسكونة .


1. المنبـــــــــــر : 



ويكون في صحن الكنيسة وليس من داخل الهيكل لان في ملكوت السموات سيبطل التعليم . ويكون غالبا مرتفعا لان التعاليم التي تلقى علية ليست أرضية ولكنها سماوية ولان سيدنا أمر تلاميذه قائلا 
" ما سمعتموه في الآذان نادوا به على السطوح " وكذلك قال " لا يوقد سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المنارة فيضئ لجميع الذين في البيت . ( مت 5 : 15 )
وكلام سيدنا نور ، الكلام الذي كلمتكم به هو نور وحياة ، لذلك يجب أن يكون هذا النور موضوع على منارة عالية على جبل عالي أصعدي يا مبشرة صهيون ارفعي صوتك بقوة يا مبشرة أورشليم ( أش 40 : 9 )
وربنا يسوع المسيح ألقى عظته من أعلى الجبل حتى يسمعه الجميع وعلى الجبل تجلى مجدة ومن على الجبل صعد فإذا 
حفظنا وصاياه رفعنا من الأرض إلى السماء ومكتوبا على آمبن كنيسة أبى سيفين بمصر القديمة جزء من المزمور ( 107 : 31 ) . 


" فليرفعوه في كنيسة شعبه وليباركوه في مجلس الشيوخ " ويوضع المنبر في الناحية البحرية من الكنيسة في الوضع المناسب لتسمعه الكنيسة كلها سواء بالقرب من الهيكل أو في وسط الكنيسة ، وغالبا يوصل إليه سلم ويكون على شكل المنصة أو الشرفة ليسهل للواعظ أن يطل على السامعين أحيانا يقرأ منه الإنجيل تميزا له عن الرسائل وفى بعض الكنائس توجد ثلاثة منابر واحد للرسائل أخر للإنجيل وثالث للوعظ . 

وورد في كتاب ترتيب أسبوع الآلام أن الأمبن يستعمل لقراءة الابركسيس يوم الخميس الكبير ( العهد) وأمانة اللص اليمين وصلاة الثانية عشر يوم الجمعة العظيمة وفى آخرها ينزلون من الامبن لإجراء طقس الدفنة فيشير ذلك إلى إنزال جسد المخلص من على الصليب وحمله ووضعه في القبر –والآن أصبح غير مستخدم بالكنيسة حيث مكبرات الصوت 0 


2 المنــارة : 



















وتوضع أمام الهيكل في صحن الكنيسة منارتان أي شمعدانان كبيران . تشير أحدهما إلى شريعة الله للعهد القديم والثانية شريعة العهد الجديد . 







3 .القنـاديـــل(Kand/lon ):






الكنيسة سماء أرضية وارض سماوية كما أن السماء المادية محلاة بالأنوار والنجوم ، فكم بالأولى يجب أن تحلى السماء الروحية . وهكذا تشير القناديل إلى نور القداسة والفضيلة ، وترمز إلى ضياء القديسين والأبرار الموضوعة صورهم في الكنيسة . والفاهمون يضيؤن كضياء الجلد والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البر كالكواكب إلى ابد الدهــور ( دانيال 1 : 3 ) وكانت مستعملة في العصر الرسولى وكانت مصابيح كثيرة في العلية التي كانوا مجتمعين فيها " ( ( اع 20 : 8 ) . 

وتوقد القناديل المعلقة أمام الأيقونات على الحجاب ، وكذلك المنتشرة في أنحاء أثناء الصلاة والقداس . 

أما القنديلان الكبيران فيجب الإطفاء . وهما قنديل : 

· الشـرقيـة ، ويسمــىAkoimytoc 

أي الذي لا ينام وهو يرمز إلى النجم الذي ظهر في المشــرق . 

الاسكنا : 

أي الخيمة وهو المعلق أمام باب الهيكل ويرمز إلى نور المسيح ونور الإنجيل الذي يضئ لكل إنسان آت إلى العالـم 

وهذان القنديلان يشيران إلى الشمس والقمر أما باقي القناديل فتشير إلى النجــوم . 


** سبب عــدم أطفئهما : 

1) ليكــون بيـت الله مضيئا باستمرار ، كما كانت خيمة الشهـادة " لان سحابة الرب كانت على المسـكن نهارا أو ليلا أمام عيون كل بيت إسرائيل في جميـع رحلاتهم " . ( خر 40 ، 38 ) وكانت سرج خيمة الاجتماع تضيء باستمرار " وأنت تأمر بنــى إسرائيل إن يقدموا إليك زيت زيتون مرضوضا نقيا للضـوء لاصعـاد الســرج دائما في خيمة الاجتماع " . ( خر 27 : 20 ) 

2) لكي لا تدخل نار غريبـة داخل الكنيسة : 

ولا يجوز دخول أحد إلى الهيكل لإيقاد قنديل الشـرقيــة إلا الشماس المخصص لذلك . ويجب أن يكون في حالة من الطهارة تسمح له بدخول الهيكل . 


5.بيض النعام:







يقول في( سفر أيوب إصحاح 13:39-18) جناح النعامة يرفرف أفهو منكب رأوف أم ريش لأنها تترك بيضها وتحميه في التراب وتنسى أن الرجْل تضغطه أو حيوان البر يدوسه تقسو على أولادها كأنها ليست لها باطل تعبها بلا أسف لأن الله قد أنساها الحكمة ولم يقسم لها فهماً عندما تحوذ نفسها إلى العلاء تضحك على الفرس وعلى راكبه- وهنا يقصد الكتاب أن النعامة تجهل كيف تحافظ على بيضها فتدفنه فى التراب وهى تظن أنها تحميه بينما تعرضه لخطر أقدام الحيوانات الثقيلة التى يمكنها أن تفتك بالبيض دون قصد ولكن الله يحفظ البيض بدليل وجود النعام حتى الآن ووجود هذه البيضة المعلقة أمامك والله الذي استطاع أن يحفظها يستطيع أيضاً أن يحفظك لأن عينيه هو عليك إن نسيت الأم رضيعها الله الذي خلقك والذي أنت بيده لن ينساك.


6 . كــرســى الأسقف : Kayedra










ويدعى كاتدرائية " أي كرسى " وذكر أوسا المؤرخ إن يعقوب الرسول أسقف أورشليم نصب له كرسيا في أورشليم . وكذلك يذكر التاريخ عن كرسى مرقس الرسول وكيف إن البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء لم يكن يجلس عليه لأنه كان يشاهد العظمة الإلهية حالة عليه . 

وقد أوصى بطرس الرسول تلميذه اكليمنضس أن يجلس في موضع عال ليكون رقيبا على جميع الشعب وناظرا إليه . لذلك يسمى الأسقف رقيبا .


ولكرسي الأسقف درج ليعلم الأسقف انه يرتقى إليه بدرجات الفضائل وموضع الكرسي في الخورس الأول في الناحية البحرية متجها نحو القبلية . لكن الكنائس الشرقية تضعه الآن عن يمين المتجهة للهيكل أي في ناحية القبلية . أما إذا دخل الأسقف إلى الهيكل فيجب إن يقف في الناحية القبلية من الهيكل . لان الخدام يجب إن يكونوا على يمين الكاهن الخديم . كما يستدل مما ورد في الخولاجى إن الكاهن يرشم الشعب غربا ويقول الرب معكم جميعا . 

ثم يرشم الخدام شرقا عن يمينه ويقول ارفعوا قلوبكم ُم يرشم ذاته ويقول فلنشكر الرب . وكذلك عندما يقول اجيوس 
. أول رشمة على ذاته متجه إلى الشرق . والثاني على الخدام عن يمينه ، والثالث على الشعب الغرب . 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*ثـالثــا : الهيكل سمــاء السمـــوات :Ervei 













الهيكل في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية يمثل السماء عينها أو هي مسكن الله وسط خليقته السمائية وقديسين . عرفه الأب جرمانيـوس "هو مسكن المسيح ملك الكل متربعاً على عرشه مع رسله" هذا وقد ارتبط الهيكل بالمذبح في الكنيسة القبطية ، حتى أن الهيكل يدعى أحيانا بالمذبح . هذا الارتباط يكشف حقيقة ايمانيه جوهرية هي ارتباط السماء 

بالصليب ، فان كان الهيكل يمثل السماء فأننا لا نعرفها 








خارج المذبح أي خارج الصليب . 

هذه الحقيقة أعلنت رمزيا في العهد القديم ، فعندما دخل الشعب ارض الموعد وأقيم الهيكل في أورشليم رمز السماء التزم الشعب ألا يقيم مذبحا أو يقدم ذبيحة خارج أورشليم وإلا قطعت النفس المخالفة من شعب الله وفقدت إكليلها السماوي .

بهذا يؤكد الله تلازم الهيكل بالمذبح أو السماء بالذبيحة فقد انفتحت أبواب السماء خلال ذبيحة المذبح أو ( السماء ) والتحم الصليب بالحياة الأبدية . 

هذه الحقيقة تمس حياتنا الروحية أيضا ، فكما يرتبط الهيكل بالمذبح والسماء بالصليب . هكذا تلتحم حياتنا السماوية بالصليب مع السيد المسيح ، ويرتبط رجاؤنا المفرح بجهادنا الروحي المملوء آلاما . 



داخل الهيكـل : 

خلف المذبح يقوم " الدرج " حيث يجلس الأسقف على كرسيه ( عرشه ) وحوله الكهنة يمارسون عباداتهم وكرازتهم …. لهذا يسمى البعض الهيكل بريستيريم (Presbyterum ) أي موضع الكهنة . فوق الدرج توجد الشرقية ، وهى تمثل حضن الله المفتوح للعالم كله خلال المذبح والخدمة الكهنوتيـة . 


قدسيــة الهيكــل : 

داخل الهيكل . كانت الكنيسة تمنع أحيانا العلمانيين دخول الهيكل نهائيـا . ربما لتحاشى أحد العادات الوثنية التي أشار إليها
القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفـم
ألا وهى وضع الإنسان يده على المذبح ويقسم…. أحيانا اكتفت الكنيسة بمنع دخول الوثنين إلى الهيكل ولمسهم المذبح المسيحي كما أشار إلى ذلك القديس اغريغوريوس أسقف نيصص

الرب لموسى " اخلع حذاءك …. لان الارض التي أنت واقف عليها مقدسة . ( خر 3 : 5 ) 

خلع الحذاء يشير إلى الشعور بعدم تأهلنا حتى للوقوف في هذا الموضع المقدس الذي فيه نقدم الذبيحة المخوفة التي تشتهى الملائكة إن تطلع إليها . 

خلع الحذاء أيضاً يشير للشعور بعدم تأهلنا حتى للوقوف في هذا الموضع المقدس الذي فيه نقدم الذبيحة المخوفة التي تشتهى الملائكة أن تطلع عليها0 

خلع الحذاء أيضا – عند العلامة أوريجين – يجمل معان – أخرى عميقة نذكر منها : 


1 . كانت الأحذية في القديم تصنع من جلد الحيوان الميت ، وكان الله بوصيته هذه يطلب منا أن نخلع عنا محبة الأمور الزمنية المميتة لنلتصق بالسماويات الخالدة حتى نلتقي به . 

2 . الجلد الذي تصنع منه الأحذية يستخدم في الطبول إشارة إلى عدم استخدام الطبول ، أي حب الظهور بل بالجهاد الروحي الخفي تلتقي النفس بإلهها في مقدساته . 

3 . في العهد القديم ، إن رفض إنسان ما أن يتزوج أرملة أخيه كوصية الله ليقيم لأخيه الميت نسلا تأتى الأرملة إليه في حضرة الشيوخ وتخلع حذاءه من رجليه ، 
ويسمى " بيت مخلوع النعل " ( تث 25 : 5ـ-10 ) هكذا إذا خلع موسى نعليه أشار إلى نفه أنه ليس عريس الكنيسة …
وهكذا في كل مرة يخلع الأسقف أو الكاهن أو الشماس حذاءه من رجليه عند دخوله الهيكل أنما يدرك في نفسه أنه ليس بالعريس أنما هو صديق العريس يسوع المسيح وخادمه .

أمرت الكنيسة " لا يتكلم أحد مطلقا في المذبح خارجا عما تدعو إليه الضرورة ..( القديس باسيليوس) 



أبــواب الهيكل : 






ويكتب على باب الهيكل عادة " افتحوا لي أبواب البر لكي ادخل فيها واشكر الرب أقول هذا هو باب الرب والصديقون يدخلون فيه " ( مز 117 : 19 ) . وللهيكــل ثلاثـة أبواب أهمهــا : 

الأوسط ، ويسمى " الباب الملكي
" لان منه يقدم العمل السماوي وتعلق على أبواب الهيكل الستور لغلق أبواب الهيكل بعد انتهاء خدمة القداس حتى يحتفظ الهيكل بقدسيته .

ولا يفتح الستر إلا الكاهن عند بدء الصلاة ويقول " ارحمنا يا لله … " ويسمى باليونيــة حامل الايقونات Ikonoctacion 
وكان الاول عبارة عن حاجز غير مرتفع أو ( ضربزين ) يفصل بين الهيكل وصحن الكنيسة كما تفصل حواجز الخوارس فئات المصلين . 

ولكن لما جرت الكنيسة على تعليق صفوف من الايقونات عليه اصبح مرتفعا . 

ويشـير حامل الأيقونات إلى أن الله لا يمكن أدراك عظمته وأسراره " فالغمـام والضبـاب حوله " ( مز 97 : 2 ) ساكنا في نور لايدنى منه . 

الذي لم يره أحد من الناس ولا يقدر أن يراه " . ( 1تيم 6 : 16 ) وذلك حتى تكون الخدمة مخوفة بالمهابة . 

أما في العهد القديم فقد أمر الرب بوضع الحجاب بين قدس الأقداس والقدس وبين القدس والدارلان الشعب لم يكن أهلا للاطـلاع على أسرار الله 
. حتى أن الشعب طلب من موسى أن يضع برقعا على وجهه لان الشعب لم يستطع أن ينظر بهاء مجد الله الذي انعكس على وجهه "
بل أغلظت أذهانهم لأنه حتى اليوم ذلك البرقع نفسه عند قراءة العهد العتيق باق غير منكشف الذي يبطل في المسيح لكن حتى اليوم حين

يقرأ موسى البرقع موضوع على قلوبهم ( 2.كو 3: 14 – 16 ) ، ولما جاء رب المجد وقدم ذبيحته الحية المخلصة على الصليب لم تبق الحاجة إلى رموزها القديمة

فانشق حجاب الهيكل من أعلى إلى أسفل دليلا على انتهاء الهيكل القديم وذبائحه . وبشق رئيس الكهنة لثيابه انتهى الكهنوت الهارونى
ليبدأ كهنوت المسيح وذبيحته الحية المقدمة كل يوم على المذبح حياة وخلاصا لشعبه . 

وبذلك رفع الغشاء عن قلوب المؤمنين به ولم يشأ أن يكلمهم بالرموز بل علانية واظهر لهم الأسرار التي أخفاها عن الحكماء 
ولذلك رتب الآباء ألا يمنع الشعب من التطلع إلى الأسرار بسبب الدالة والحرية التي منحها الرب لهم بفدائه العجيب 
. ولكن الحامل يقام حول الهيكل لا ليغلقة غلقاً كاملاً بل جزئيا إذاً للحجاب أبواب يمكن التطلع إلى الذبيحة وذلك لأن معرفتنا بالله ليست كاملة الآن كمعرفة السمائيين .
بل مناسبة تضعفنا كقول الرسول " ولكن عندما يرجع الرب يرفع البرقع … ونحن جميعا ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف 
كما في مرآة تتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح "(2كو16:3-18)

ولذلك رتبت الكنيسة أماكن متدرجة في التقدم لوقوف الأساقفة فالكهنة فالشمامسة فالشعب كل حسب درجته . وقد استعمل الحجاب من الأجيال الأولى في الكنيسة القبطية واقدم الاحجبة القبطية يرجع للقرن الخامس . وفى القداس الباسيلي صلاة تدعى صلاة الحجاب يتلوها الكاهن سرا وهو واقف أمام الهيكل متجها نحو الشرق بعد أن يقرأ الإنجيل القبطي . وتوضع الايقونات على حامل الأيقونات حتى تكون أمام المصلين دائما ليتذكروا أصحابها ويتشبهوا بهم ويوضع فوق الحامل في الوسط صليب كبير وعليه صورة السيد مصلوبا حتى يتحول نظر المصلين إلى علم الخلاص 
" انتم الذين أمام عيونكـم قـد رسـم يســوع المســيح مصلوبا " ( غل 3 : 1 ) راجع ( غل 4 : 19 ، عب 12 : 1 – 3 ) . 

(2) الشـرقيــة : 

انحناء نصف دائري في منتصف الحائط الشرقي للهيكل يرمز إلى حضن الآب . ويكتبون عليها " مساكنك محبوبة يا رب اله القوات تشتاق وتذوب نفسي للدخول إلى ديار الرب . قلبي وجسمي قد ابتهجا بالإله الحي لان العصفور وجد له بيتا"(مز1:84-3)ويمكن أن تعلو الشرقية طاقة لدخول النور . 

(3) الدرجــــات : 

وفى الشرقية سبع درجات تشير إلى سبع طغمات الكهنوت آخرها درجة الاسقف وهذه تسمى العرش 
Cunyronoc وتكتب عربيا محرفا سنتيرونس يجلس عليها البطريرك بعد الرسامة وورد في محطوط الرسامات
" ثم ينزل كبير الأساقفة من السنيترونس والثاني منه ويجلسون البطريرك على السينترونس وهم ماسكون بيديه …….
كما ورد أيضا في الدسقولية باب 5 ( وليكن في شرق المذبح سينترونس مرتفع وله درجات بمقدار ارتفاعه ) 
ثم يجلس الكهنة على السلالم حسب درجاتهم فيشبه ذلك ما ورد في سفر الرؤيا عن جلوس السيد وحوله 24 قسيسا (رؤ2:4-4) وهذا النظام موجود في معظم الكنائس بمصر القديمة . 


(4المذبـــح :Manerswousi 








موقعــه : بين درج الكهنوت وباب الهيكل وفى وسط الهيكل دون أن يلتصق بالحائط " فسمعت صوتا واحدا من أربعة قرون مذبح الذبح الذي أمام الله " ( رؤ 9 : 13 ) . 

فإذا كان له أربعة أركان فلا يكون ملتصقا من أي جهة وذلك لان الكاهن يدور حوله كالبخور عندما يصلى الأواشي الصغار . والمذبح يشير إلى القبر أو الجلجثة حيث صلب المسيح وقدم نفسه ذبيحة حية ولذلك أيضا يكون قائما بذاته دون أن يلتصق بشيء*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*كيف تبنى الكنائس معماريا و طقسيا*
ان كنيستنا كنيسة قبطية طقسية نظامية تقليدية . والطقوس فيها ليست امورا شكلية مادية جافة كما يظنها بعض الخارجين على الكنيسة وانما الطقوس لها معانى روحية عظيمة ولكل طقس بل ولكل جزء من كل طقس حكمة روحية والذى لا يعرف حكمة الطقس لا يعرف للطقس معنى ويسمى الطقس بالنسبة لة جسدا بلا روح.



كما نعلم ان الكنيسة ليست بيتا كبيوت الناس ولا عمارة سكنية او مدينة من اى نوع انها بيت للة يبنى وفقا لتصميم خاص والغريب ان الكثير من كنائس اليوم قد خرجت كثيرا او قليلا عن الاوضاع القديمة وعن الحكمة فى ترتيب كل جزء من بناء الكنيسة.













كيفية بناء الكنيسة


شكل الكنيسة: 


تبنى الكنيسة *عادة مستطيلة الى الشرق كهيئة السفينة *(دسق10)


















مسقط افقى مستطيل لاحد الكنائس



ترمز إلى أنها سفينة نجاة المسيحيون من بحر هذا العالم المتلاطم الأمواج لتقيهم من شروره وتوصلهم إلى ميناء الخلاص 


وهى بذلك ترمز إلى فلك نوح الذي أنقذ أولاد الله من الطوفان . بهذا يذكر المسيحي دائما انه غريب على الارض ومملكته ليست من هذا العالم 


وانه مسافر يسعى نحو السماء دائما لأنها موطنه الأبدي



وأحيانا تبنى على *شكل صليب *او مثمن او مربع كما فى بداية المسيحية.











طــراز المباني 



تأثرت مباني الكنائس في العصر الأول المسيحي بروح الفن السائد في ذلك الوقت حيث كان هم المؤمنين فى ذلك الوقت هو الصلاة فوجدوا المبانى الموجودة 
امامها مثلا المعابد الوثنية( البازيلكا ) وحولوها الى كنائس اذا كانت تقرب من الشكل الى الاحتياجات الكناسية
وابتداء من القرن الرابع تأثرت معظم الكنائس بطرازين مشهورين في البناء .




1) الطـراز البازيليكـى : وهـو المتأثر بالفن الروماني وكانت مباني كنائسه تتميز سقوفها بالجمالون ، فيغطى الهياكل وصحن الكنيسة جمالون من الخشب أو القرميد 
( كما في الكنيسة المعلقة ) . ويمثل فترة محددة وهى بداية فجر الميسحية .

















2) الطـراز البيزنطي : وهو المتأثر بروح الفن البيزنطي ( بيزنطة = قسطنطينية ) ويتميز سقف الكنيسة فيه بالقباب ويكون تصميمها عادة على شكـل 
( الدير الأحمر والدير الأبيض ) بسوهاج وكنيسة أجيا صوفيا بالقسطنطينية وهى متحف الان. 










وتوجد كنائس تجمع بين الطرازين معا . فيجمع الجمالون والقباب في كنيسة واحدة مربعة الشكل وأخرى مثلثة أو مسدســة وأخرى مستديرة كبعض الكنائس

وقد بنيت بعض الكنائــس اليونانية ( كنيسة مارجرجس المبنية فوق حصن بابليون بمصر القديمة ) . 



3 ) ويوجد عدة طرز اخرى تمثل لتاريخ العمارة المسيحية على مر العصور مثل الطراز الرومانسكى - والطراز القوطى - وطرز عصر النهضة وغيرها......... 

​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*** شكل الكنيسة *** 

اضافة منقوووووووووووووولة 
لمن يحب الاستزادة 

يجب ان نعلم ان شكل الكنيسة عموما هو من وضع الرسل الاطهار بمشورة الروح القدس , وكما ان خيمة الاجتماع لم تكن من تصميم كائن من كان من البشر مهما كانت حكمته , فموسى الذى تهذب بكل حكمة المصريين لم يضع تصميمها ويشهد بهذه الحقيقة بولس الرسول فى عب 8 : 5 ان الله قال لموسى " انظر ان تصنع كل شئ حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل " كذلك على هذا المقياس تكون كنيسة المسيح التى هى خدمة البقاء على مثال السماويات قال الرائى " وانا يوحنا رأيت المدينة المقدسة اورشليم الجديدة نازلة من السماء من عند الله مهيأة كعروس مزينة لرجلها وسمعت صوتا عظيما من العرش قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس " رؤ 21 : 2 ... 

فاللكنيسة اذا شكل خاص فى بنائها , لذلك يراعى التدقيق فى اقامتها بكل نظام وترتيب .. والاساقفة المسئولون عن بناء الكنائس وتنظيمها , قال القديس باسيليوس انه لايجوز ان تبنى كنيسة الا بأذن الاسقف , واذا تجاسر احد وفعل هذا فلا يجوز ان يقدم فيها القربان الى الابد .. فأن تجرأ كاهن على تقريب القربان فيها يقطع من جسم البيعة " بس 94 "... 

اما شكل الكنيسة عموما فتكون مستطيلة الى الشرق رمزا الى السيد المسيح المشرق من العلا "لو 1 : 78 " وهذا يوافق امر الرسل الذى ورد فى الدسقولية الباب العاشر وهذا نصه " ليكن البيت الذى هو الكنيسة مستقبلا الى الشرق فى طوله وتكون اروقته جانبية الى النواحى الشرقية وهكذا يتشبه بالمركب , وتكون الكنيسة بهذا الوضع على شكل سفينة تذكرنا بقارب النجاة الذى لنوح ... 

ويفسر لنا اباء الكنيسة ان هذا يذكرنا دائما ان المسيحيين ليس لهم وطن ارضى وانهم مسافرون الى الميناء السماوى ... 

كما ان الكنيسة شكل اخر فتكون على شكل صليب , صليب الخلاص , وهذا شائع فى الكنائس ذات الفن البيظنطى كما سبقت الاشارة ... 

واذا رأينا كنيسة القديس بطرس فى روما تراها على شكل صليب وتجدها تذكرنا بدار الخلود فما اشبه قدس الاقداس بالسماء , والدار بالجنة التى كان فيها الانسان .. وهى المكان المتوسط بين الارض والسماء .. وان السور الذى يحد الكنيسة هو حاجز بين سكان الارض وسكان السماء ... 




طقوس كنيستنا القبطية 

*** كيفية بناء الكنائس *** 

فى سفر الخروج نرى الله لما امر موسى بصنع المسكن اصعده الى الجبل وهناك اراه الرسم ثم امره بصنع المسكن على مثال الذى أراه اياه " خر 4 : 5 " ... 

وبولس الرسول تكلم عن ذلك وقال ... الذين يخدمون شبه السماويات وظلها كما اوحى الى موسى وهو مزمع ان يصنع المسكن لانه قال انظر ان تصنع كل شئ حسب المثال الذى اظهر لك فى الجبل " عب 8 : 5 " وكان هذا المسكن منقسما الى ثلاثة اقسام : 


اقسام المسكن 
------------------- 



1- الدار الخاص بالشعب ... 

2- المسكن " القدس " وهو خاص بالكهنة ... 

3- وراء الحجاب للمسكن " قدس الآقداس " لا يدخله الا رئيس الكهنة فقط مرة فى السنة " عب 9 : 2 - 7 " وكذلك صنع سليمان الهيكل حسب المثال الذى اعطاه الله لداود ابيه بالروح " 1 اخ 28 : 11 و 12 و 19 " .... 




اما فى العهد الجديد 
---------------------



فقد رأى الرسل ان تبنى الكنائس على النظام الذى وضعه الله مع تغيير طفيف تستلزمه العبادة المسيحية اذ من الخارج تبنى على


احدى الاشكال الاتية : 


++ شكل التابوت مربعا او مستطيلا " من الشرق الى الغرب " ++ 

++ شكل بيضاوى كالسفينة او الفلك " تك 6 : 15 " والغرض منه ان المسيحين موجهين افكارهم نحو المينا السماوى ++ 

++ شكل صليب لانه بالصليب كان الخلاص وهو عندنا نحن المخلصين قوة الله " اكو 10 : 18 - 23 " ++ 



وبناء الكنيسة من الداخل نجده ينقسم الى قسمين : 
-------------------------------------------------------- 


أ - محل وقوف الشعب .. 

ب- الهيكل وهو الخاص بالكهنة والشمامسة .. 



لماذا تبنى الكنائس جهة الشرق : 
------------------------------------



1- علل الآباء ذلك بقولهم ان الشمس تطلع من الشرق فتبدد الظلام هكذا المسيح شمس البر الذى اشرق علينا من مشرق مجده الاعلى الى مغرب طبيعتنا الادنى مبددا ظلمات الخطية ودعانا الى نوره العجيب ... 

2- كذلك النجم الذى هدى المجوس للطفل يسوع ظهر فى المشرق .. 

3- ولد المسيح فى منطقة الشرق كما قال داود النبى رتلوا لله الذى صعد الى السماء نحو المشارق " مز 17 : 8 " وهو مزمع ان يأتى من المشارق " مت 24 : 27 " ... 

4- جاء فى الدسقولية : وان ينظروا الى الشرق وقت القداس ويسألوا لله الذى صعد الى السماء فى الشرق , ويذكروا مسكنهم القديم الذى هو الفردوس الذى خرج منه ادم الانسان الاول لما رضى بمشورة الحية ورفض وصية الرب " تك 3 : 10 " ... 




*** الفن فى الكنائس ***


يجب ان نعرف انه ابتداء من القرن الرابع صار الاقباط يبنون كنائسهم على الطراز البازيليكى او الطراز البيظنطى ... 

الطراز البازيليكى هو ماكان يغطى هياكل الكنيسة وصحنها جملون من الخشب او الطوب القرميد , ومثلها مثل كنيسة المعلقة ... 

الطراز البيظنطى فهو ماتغطى هياكلها , وصحنها بالقباب مثل كنيسة ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة ... 

ولقد اخذ الاقباط الفن البازيليكى عن المبانى الرومانية بمدينة الاسكندرية كما اخذوه عن الكنائس التى شادها الامبرطور قسطنطين فى مصر وسوريا وفلسطين ... 

اما الفن البيظنطى فأصله ايضا مدينة الاسكندرية وقد نقله عنها البيظنطيون ... 

وتتميز الكنائس التى تبنى على النظام البيظنطى انها تكون على شكل صليب .. ومن اهم الكنائس التى بنيت على هذا الطراز هى كنيسة " اجيا صوفيا " .. ويظهر شكل الصليب فى كنيسة الدير الآبيض وكنيسة الدير الاحمر فى سوهاج اذ ان هياكلها ذات قباب ... 

وتجد ان هياكل كنيسة الدير الابيض وهو بشكل صليب , الضلع الشرقى والبحرى والقبلى جدرانه على شكل نصف دائرة تعلوها انصاف قباب .. والضلع الغربى يتصل بصحن الكنيسة , وكان الجزء الاوسط من الهيكل يغطيه سقف على شكل جمالون ولكنه استبدل فى القرن الثانى عشر بقبوة ... 

*** ابواب الكنيسة ***


يعتبر الباب الغربى فى الكنيسة البابا الرئيسى حتى يكون اتجاه الداخل الى الشرق ناحية الهيكل المقدس .. 

ويجب ان يكون للكنيسة ثلاث ابواب كما امر الرسل فى قولهم : " للكنيسة هكذا فليكن لها ثلاث ابواب مثالا للثالوث المقدس " " دسقولية باب 35 " اذ لايمكن لآحد ان يدخل باب الكنيسة الا وهو معتمد بأسم الاب والابن والروح القدس . 

والعادة فى القديم ان يكتبوا اسماء اسباط اسرائيل على الآبواب : وذلك لآن الخلاص من اليهود كما قال ربنا للمرأة السامرية .. والمسيح منهم حسب الجسد .. كما جرت العادة ان يرسموا صورة اثنى عشر ملاكا على الابواب اشارة الى مديرى البيعة اى رؤسائها الذين يسوسونها ويدبرون امورها .. وهذا كله اشارة ومثالا لما رأه يوحنا فى اورشليم السماوية ووصفه بقوله " وكان لها سور عظيم وعال لها 12 بابا وعلى الابواب 12 ملاكا واسماء مكتوبة هى اسماء اسباط اسرائيل ال 12" رؤ 31 : 12 ... 

وابواب الكنيسة تشير الى ابواب ملكوت الله .. وهى الطريق والحق والحياة وهى الآبواب التى احبها الله .. قال داود النبى " الرب يحب ابواب صهيون اكثر من جميع مساكن يعقوب " مز 87 : 2 ... 

وابواب البيعة تشير ايضا الى ابواب مراحم الله , لذلك يجب ان تبقى مفتوحة على الداوم وفى ذلك قال اشعياء النبى " تفتح ابوابك يااورشليم كل حين ليلا ونهارا لاتغلق. ليؤتى اليك بغنى الامم وتقاد ملوكهم "اش 60 : 11 .. وفى فتحها علامة على قبول الله للراجعين اليه وعلامة على ان الخلاص للجميع وانه اعد لكل شعب وامة ولسان فلا فرق بين بربرى او عبد او حر ... 

​ 
طقوس كنيستنا 

​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*


*موسوعة اجمل مباني كنائس في العالم* 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=46228


----------



## wadeetito (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

موضووووووووع عملالالالالالالالاق احيييكى علية اختى الغالية اسماشيل 
بس عايز فنطاس شاااااى يلا اروح اعملو اجى اكمل تحياااتى 

متااااابع


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



wadeetito قال:


> موضووووووووع عملالالالالالالالاق احيييكى علية اختى الغالية اسماشيل
> بس عايز فنطاس شاااااى يلا اروح اعملو اجى اكمل تحياااتى
> 
> متااااابع


 

:download:

تابع تيتو  لان لسة محضرة حاجات جميلة فعلا 

كلها منقولة من مواقع عديدة على النت 

 لكن مرجعاها 
واستفدت من كل حرف فيها 


وباصلى الموضوع يكون سبب بركة وارتباط بربنا والكنيسة 

لكل من يقرائة


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكتب الرسمية المستخدمة بالكنيسة




1) الكتاب المقدس شاملاً الأسفار القانونية الثانية​
2) الأجبية (كتاب السبع صلوات)


3) السنكسار: كتاب سير الأباء القديسين و الشهداء في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية - English Coptic Synaxarium (انظر أيضاً: السنكسار اليومي).


4) سير القديسين - سير البطاركة


5) قطمارس الصوم الكبير: قطمارس الصوم الكبير 2009 - القطمارس اليومي (العام الحالي)



6) طقس القداس الإلهي: رفع بخور عشية وباكر - قداس القديس كيرلس - قداس القديس غريغوريوس - قداس القديس باسيليوس - القسم المقدسة



7) الإبصلمودية (كتاب التسبحة)


8) خدمة الشماس*: ما يُقال أثناء رفع بخوري باكر وعشية - أرباع الناقوس - المزامير والألحان في المواسم والأعياد - ألحان التماجيد - ألحان الآباء - ألحان ومزامير أسبوع البصخة المقدسة.*


9) الدفنار


10) فصول الرسائل والأناجيل المستخدمة في الكنيسة أيام الآحاد والأعياد 


شرح اضافى


السنكسار: ​
هو الكتاب الحاوي​ 

*لسير القديسين ويرتب بحسب تواريخ أعيادهم*​ 

بالتقويم القبطي يتلى السنكسار بالقداس الالهى عقب الابركسيس كدلاله على أن سير القديسين هي امتداد طبيعي لعمل الروح القدس في الرسل والكنيسة تعقب قراءة السنكسار بعمل تمجيد ثم توجيه التقديس لله في لحن اجيوس.​ 


* الدفنار: 
هو كتاب​ 

*يحوى مختصر تاريخ القديسين بطريقة مديح*​ 
لهم ويستخدم في تسبحة نصف الليل بعد لبش اليوم وقبل الصلاة ورتب كالسنكسار حسب تواريخ أعياد القديسين. ​ 



** الابصلمودية: *
كلمة قبطية الأصل من ​ 
*الابصالموس بمعنى **مزمور** أو **ترنيمة** وهو الكتاب الذي يحوى التسابيح الكنسية *​ 

المستخدمة في تسبحة نصف الليل ورفع البخور ويوجد منه ابصلموديه سنوى واخر كيهكى. ​ 

موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

اقسام الكنيسة 

 
*1- الهيكل وبه المذبح المقدس *

*2- صحن الكنيسة وينقسم إلى: *


*أ- خورس (قسم) الشمامسة *

*ب- خورس المؤمنين *

*ج- خورس الموعوظين (المؤخرة)*​ 

موقع القديس تكلا هيمانوت


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

تعاليم الاباء والكنيسة 



*إن اتهام الكنيسة القبطية بإهمال تعاليم الآباء Patrology وعدم الاهتمام بتدريسها كان من ضمن ما تردد مؤخرًا على لسان البعض, وهو ما تبعه الإدعاء بوجود خلل رهيب في منظومة التعليم الكنسي أدت -حسب رأيهم- لوقوع الكنيسة في مخالفات آبائية وعقيدية تهدد الإيمان الأرثوذكسي!*



*وهذا ما يدفعنا إلى إلقاء الضوء على بعض الملاحظات:*

*لقد ردد أحدهم هذه الإدعائات في فترة السبعينات، ورد عليه وقتها المتنيح نيافة الأنبا إغريغوريوس أسقف الدراسات القبطية السابق مشيرًا إلى مدى التقدم الذي شهدته الدراسات الآبائية واللاهوتية في عصرنا من خلال مقارنته للمناهج الدراسية في كليات اللاهوت في كنيستنا وفي الكنائس الأخرى.*


*



**ولنا أن نتسائل كيف ابتعدت الكنيسة القبطية عن تعاليم الآباء في ظل وجود موسوعة تفسير الكتاب المقدس والتي أعدها القمص تادرس يعقوب بعنوان "من تفاسير وتأملات الآباء الأولين" (وهي تعد أحد المراجع الأساسية لمعظم الكهنة والخدام في تحضير دروسهم الدينية).*
*اللطيف في الأمر أن الذين يكررون تلك الاتهامات هم بعيدون عن الوسط الكنسي الأرثوذكسي ومدى التطور الذي جرى في التعليم الروحي والديني به! فها هي اجتماعات دراسة الكتاب المقدس تملأ الكنائس والخلوات والمعسكرات تشغل أوقات فراغ الشباب (حيث يتوزع اليوم ما بين العبادة والدراسة الإنجيلية والترفيه).*
*لقد عادت كنيستنا إلى تعاليم آبائها العظام بعد فترة سبات قدِّرَت بأربعة عشر قرناً حيث شهدت نهايات القرن التاسع عشر إحياء الإكليريكية (التي وصلت فروعها في عهد قداسة البابا شنودة إلى 16 فرع داخل وخارج مصر) وتأسيس مدارس الأحد التي ينتظم فيها حاليًا مئات الآلاف من الخدام والنشء.*
*وفي ظل حبرية قداسه البابا كيرلس السادس والبابا شنودة الثالث استعادت كنيستنا مكانتها اللاهوتية المسكونية، ولأول مرة من 15 قرن يجلس لاهوتيو العالم المسيحي لبحث مشكلة طبيعة المسيح التي قسمت الكنيسة في مجمع خلقيدونية, ونجحت كنيستنا في دحض شبهة الأوطاخية عن الأقباط حين قام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بتوقيع الاتفاقات اللاهوتية المتتابعة مع الكاثوليك والأنجليكان والأرثوذكس الخلقيدونيين، حيث أعلنوا جميعًا الإيمان السليم بما يخص طبيعة المسيح.. مما فتح الباب لأول مرة للوحدة الأرثوذكسية أولاً (التي أصبحت قاب قوسين أو أدنى) ثم المسيحية ثانياً.*
[*]*وقد تم وضع المناهج التي تسير عليها الإكليريكية ومدارس الأحد بما يتناسب مع كل مرحلة (وسوف نقوم بإضافة مناهج الكلية الإكليريكية قريباً هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا) بحيث يصل الطفل المنتظم في مدارس الأحد إلى مرحلة الإلمام الكامل بالمبادئ المسيحية الإنجيلية؛ من خلال دراسة الكتاب المقدس وتعاليم الآباء ودفاعهم عن العقيدة الأرثوذكسية، مع بعض الدروس في التعاملات الحياتية في المجتمع والوطن ككل (وعلى المتشكك مراجعة هذه المناهج وهي متوفرة في المكتبات الكنسية).*
*



*



*يبقى أن نختم بشهادة المطران جورج خضر (مطران جبل لبنان للروم الأرثوذكس) وهو لمن لا يعرفه علم من أعلام الأرثوذكسية البيزنطية، وعميد معهد القديس يوحنا الدمشقي في البلمند وهو أكبر معهد لاهوتي أرثوذكسي عربي ( في الكنيسة البيزنطية) *
إذ يقول في جريدة النهار البيروتية عن مصر وأقباطها بعد آخر زيارة له لبلادنا: "التقوى البادية في كثافة الصلوات وكثرة الأصوام عندهم مدهشة... الملتزمون يقرأون ما استطاعوا من التراث الكنسي، ويواظبون على الإنجيل، ويتموج مؤلفوهم بين الأكاديمية والأدب الشعبي... وعند طرح الأسئلة ترى أن الحضور يعرفون الكتاب المقدس في عهديه".
ها وقد عرفنا مكانتنا كأقباط ومكانة التعليم الكنسي عندنا، نطمئن وتستريح قلوبنا، ولعل يكون هذا الاقتباس هو مسك الختام وفصل الخطاب.



،​المصدر ​

http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...itics__11-Cotpic-Church-use-of-Patrology.html​


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*انفصال الكنيسة عن الدولة*


* 
في منتصف القرن 19 ظهرت ظاهرة لها أثرها في تطورا التاريخ في الكنيسة، ونحن إذا القينا نظرة ألي ميسرة التاريخ وتطوره من القرون الوسطى للان، والى العوامل التي قوت مكانه الكنيسة بين الدول العظمى، نجد في منتصف هذه القرن أننا أمام مرحلة جديدة تنتهي بها العلاقات القديمة بين الدولة والكنيسة، فمن قبل أي بعد انهيار الإمبراطورية الرومانية، خفقت الدولة يوم كانت طفلا في المهد لسلطان الكنيسة، وكان هذه هو الحال أيام جريجوريوس السابع واينوستت الثالث، ثم لما بلغت هذه الدولة رشدها واشتد ساعدها أخفقت الكنيسة لسلطانها، وقد بدأ هذا التطور في القرن الرابع عشر وبلغ ذروته في القرن الثامن عشر.
فأولا تخضع الدولة ثم تخضع الكنيسة للدولة، ألان فتبدل الموقف أعجبت هذه التبعية المتبادلة، ونشهد في منتصف القرن 19 حركة استهدفت تخليص الكنيسة من الدولة وتخليص الدولة من الكنيسة بحيث تكون كنيسة حرة في دولة حرة أيضا. 



ومن هنا ترى الاتجاه الفكري في العالم المتحضر اليوم يسير ألي فصل الدين عن الدولة فتتولى الكنيسة مهامها الروحية في حرية تامة، وتضطلع الدولة بمهمة الحكم والقانون والنظام ونرى شعوب القرن وزعمائه يجاهدون لترقية الإحساس الاجتماعي الذي يعبر عنه بالوعي القومي مجرداً عن دين معين. 


http://st-takla.org/Coptic-History/.../Church-of-West__70-Enfesal-3an-El-Dawla.html*


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*وظيفة الكنيسة *









*- الكنيسة هي مؤسسة إلهية تترجم عمل الله على الأرض بمعنى أنها تشيد بعمل الله، التسبيح جزء من طبيعة الكنيسة وقبل القداس لازم نصلي التسبحة.*



*- والقداس الإلهي هو من أرقى أنواع التسبحة (والتسبحة هي فرشة القداس) لذلك نجد:*
*1. تسبحة.*
*2. قداس*
*3. ثم أغابي (طعام المحبة) والثلاثة يعبروا عن حياة الكنيسة.*



*- والتسبيح هو ذبيحة إلهية في رو 12 : 1 يبين أن التسبحة ذبيحة إلهية وبيعتبرها عبادة عقلية أي اشتراك الذهن في الصلاة يجعل من التسبيح ذبيحة لله.*



*- عبادة الجسد: تظهر من خلال الميطانيات – السجدات – رفع الأيدي – رفع الأعين – الصوم.*



*- عبادة الروح : هي التسبيح.*



*- العبادة العقلية: أي اشتراك الذهن في الصلاة (كلها مفاهيم مهمة جداً ينبغي أن نعرفها جيداً).*


*- تعبيرات الصلاة تخرج من الذهن تعبر عن عبادتنا العقلية بمتابعة الذهن لكلمات الصلاة.*



*- خضوع العقل لله من خلال الصلاة، ونحن نطيع الإرادة الإلهية.*



*- آدم وحواء كانا يعيشان في طاعة ربنا بإرادتهم لكن عندما خالفا وسقطا في الحال طردوا من الجنة، فالشركة مع الله تحتاج على العبادة العقلية أي خضوع الذهن لله وطاعة الإرادة الإلهية.*





http://st-takla.org/Coptic-Faith-Cr...ro-B-Biniamein/Midnight-Praise-02-Church.html


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


هذا البحث للدكتور يواقيم رزق مرقص، وهو أحد الأبحاث المقررة على طلبة الكلية الإكليريكية بشبر الخيمة.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

 دخول المسيحية و الإمبراطورية في أوروبا


الكنيسة الغربية 
 
بدأت المسيحية تظهر في أوروبا في القرنين الأول والثاني، في منطقة جنوب أوروبا علي يد الرسل الأطهار وتلاميذهم من بعدهم، كبلاد أسيا الصغرى واليونان وإيطاليا وأسبانيا، بالإضافة إلى جزر البحر المتوسط.  
وقد بدأ الأيمان بالطبقة الشعبية المريضة فتحها إلي أعلا، لان الطبقة الحاكمة كانت تخشى (المسيحية) خوفا علي سلطتها، حيث ظنوا أن المسيحية ضدهم وضد سلطاتهم، ومن ثم كان الاضطهاد شديداً من الطبقة العالية للطبقة الدنيا، في الوقت الذي تمسكت فيه الطبقة الدنيا بالمسيحية كملجأ وملاذ لها من ظلم تلك الطبقة، ووجدوا في إيمانهم بالله، وما أظهره لهم من حب ومعجزات خير عزاء لهم في حياتهم التي كانوا يعيشونها من اجل متعة طبقة الأغنياء والحكام، حيث ملأوا بطونهم من كدهم، وشربوا الخمر من عرقهم وفي النهاية ساقوهم عبيداً إذا هم تقاعسوا عما اسند إليهم، أو تأخروا في دفع ما عليهم من ضرائب. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوكان المجتمع عند دخول المسيحية إلى أوروبا ينقسم إلى: طبقة حاكمة رفيعة المستوي في العلم والثروة والجاه، وأخرى علي النقيض، كادحة جاهلة، لا حول لها ولا قوة إلا الطاعة في إطار من الخوف والفزع. 
تكونت الطبقة الحاكمة من: الإمبراطور. وكان لزمن السلطات ما أوصله إلى حد العبادة، وفلاسفة يقومون بدور الوزراء مستشاري هذا الإمبراطور، وحكام ولايات لهم كل سلطات الأباطرة في ولاياتهم، وجيش جرار علي رأسة قائد يحمي هذه الأملاك وقد ظل هذا النظام حتى بعد دخول المسيحية إلى البلاد. وكان الإمبراطور الوثني يجمع في شخصيته السلطتين: المدنية والدينية، فحمل بالإضافة إلى ألقابه الرسمية العديدة لقب " الحبر الأعظم " فلما أصبحت الكنيسة مؤسسة شرعية في البلاد أصبح هو بالتالي رئيسها القانوني. 
وعندما تخطت الكنيسة مراحلها الأولى والعسيرة في صراعاتها مع الوثنية علي يد الأباطرة السابقين علي قنسطنطين الكبير، ووصلت إلى أن تكون ديانة "مُرَخَّص بها علي قدم المساواة مع الديانة الوثنية" بمقتضى مرسوم ميلان عام 313 م. بدأت الديانة المسيحية تطفوا علي السطح*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وظهرت أصوات المصلين في أبنية بسيطة، هي الكنائس الأولى، إلا أنها كانت مستهدفة لهجمات الوثنيين اللذين كانوا يلفظون أنفاسهم الأخيرة. 
ومن هذا يبدو أن سياسة الإمبراطور قنسطنطين الوثنية تمثل حلقة انتقال، كما أنها تعبر عن تطور فكري أكثر منها تحول روحي، ذلك انه تسامح مع المسيحيين في الوقت الذي لم يظهر الوثنيين، وعن هذا الطريق حاول أن يمسك العصا من وسطها ليحقق نوعا من التوازن بين الديانتين المسيحية والوثنية.
وكان لعطف قنسطنطين الكبير علي الكنيسة وقع عظيم في جميع الأوساط المسيحية، فاشتد الحماس له، وعظمت الثقة به، وقد سارع المؤرخ " اوسابيوس " إلى تنصير الحبرية الوثنية العظمي السابق الإشارة إليها في الخطبة التي أعدها لمناسبة الاحتفال بمرور ثلاثين عاما علي جلوس قنسطنطين، وجعل من الحكومة الأرضية صورة من الحكومة السماوية، وقال باله واحد في السماء وحاكم واحد علي الأرض، وبقانون واحد في السماء وقانون واحد علي الأرض واعتبر الإمبراطور الروماني مفوضاً من الله.
*وثبت أيمان قنسطنطين هذا الرأي ولاسيما إحساسه بالرسالة السماوية التي كان يحملها، واهتمامه بأمور الكنيسة وسعيه لتوحيد كلمتها، ومن هنا خلع علية أساقفتها " الحبر الأعظم "pantifex  Maximus*
وجاء الإمبراطور تياؤدوسيوس الكبير (الأول) (379- 395) أعلن في الثامن والعشرين من فبراير عام 380 العقيدة المسيحية ديناً رسمياً  للدولة علي مذهبها الأرثوذكسي، فأصبحت الكنيسة كنيسة رسمية، وان الإمبراطور هو " الكاهن الأعظم التقي الأرثوذكسي " وكان هذا هو بداية اكبر أسباب تكبر اساقفه القرب، وتعاظم مركز البابوية تجاه العقيدة والسياسة والمجتمع، وتجاهل مركز الكنائس الأخرى وخصوصاً كنيسة الإسكندرية باعتبارها كرسي ولاية من ولايات الإمبراطورية الرومانية.
والواقع أن الاعتراف بالمسيحية ديناً رسمياً للإمبراطورية كانت نتائج بعيدة الأثر بالنسبة للكنيسة ونظمها، ذلك أن التنظيم الكنسي امتاز أصلا بالبساطة المطلقة في العصر المسيحي الأول، فلم يكن يتعد الرابطة الدينية بين مجتمعات دينية مسيحية مستقلة بعضها عن بعض، لكل مجتمع منها أسقف يساعده فريق من القسوس والشمامسة، 
وحقيقة أن بعض هؤلاء الأساقفة امتازوا عن زملائهم بحكم كراسيهم من أهمية قديمة أو ثروة عظيمة أو مساحة واسعة، ولكن مع ذلك لم توجد هيئة كنسية تمثل سلطة دينية ذات نفوز فعال في الحياة العامة.
وقد ظهر علي رأس الكنيسة عندئذ خمسة بطاركة للخمسة كراسي بالإسكندرية، إنطاكية. أورشليم. روما. القسطنطينية، وكانوا في نظر الإمبراطورية الرومانية يمثلون كبار الرؤساء فيها، ويتبع كلا منهم مجموعة من الأساقفة.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

 حقوق الكنسية الغربية تجاه الدولة الرومانية




 الكنيسة الغربية 
أخذت كنيسة روما تحصل – بصفتها راعية الديانة الرسمية للإمبراطورية – على امتيازات خاصة من الحكومة، وكان أهم هذه الحقوق:
حق الحصول علي الهبات، والإعفاء من الضرائب – فضلاً عن قيام الأساقفة بالفصل بين المنازعات التي تنشأ بين المسيحيين، ولم يلبث أن ازداد نفوذ هؤلاء الأساقفة تدريجياً في أقاليمهم بفضل مكانتهم الدينية من جهة، وما جمعوه من أموال الصدقات والهبات من جهة أخرى، ولاسيما الصدقات التي جاء بها الخيرون والتي كان يتم توزيعها علي الفقراء والمحتاجين عن طريق الأسقف نفسه، مما أوجد طبقة من الفقراء مستعدة لتنفيذ أوامر رجل الدين. 
وهكذا أخذت ثروة الكنيسة الغربية في الازدياد، حتى امتلكت الأراضي والضياع الواسعة التي قام العبيد بفلاحتها، فضلاً عن الهبات التي أغرقها عليها الأباطرة بسخاء من جهة، والتبرعات التي كان يقدمها الأهالي عن طيب خاطر من جهة أخرى في شكل العشور تنفيذاً لأوامر الرب في الكتاب المقدس. 
ولكن يلاحظ انه إذا كان هذا التطور الذي مرت به الكنيسة في القرن الرابع الميلادي امتاز بعمقه وسرعته*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *حتى أدي إلى تحويلها من منظمة بسيطة ديمقراطية، إلى هيئة وراثية ذات إدارة بيروقراطية مركزة، إلا أن الكنيسة دفعت ثمناً باهظاً مقابل ما أحرزته من عظمة كلفتها التخلي عن سياسة التسامح من جهة، وانتشار الفساد والرشوة والمحاباة من جهة أخرى. 
ذلك أن النعمة الكبيرة التي تمرغ فيها رجالها أنشأت فجوه بين الاكليروس والشعب، وبعبارة أخرى فإن ازدياد ثروة رجال الدين أدي إلى اختفاء روح الأخوة والمحبة والبساطة والمساواة، وهي الروح التي ميزت الكنيسة الأولى، وحلت محلها مسحة التعالي والتباعد ثم النفور، فتباعد الأساقفة عن رعاياهم، وصار الواحد منهم يجلس علي عرشة الأسقفي كما كان يفعل الحاكم الروماني. 
ولم يلبث أن تضاءل قصر حاكم الولاية أمام القصر الأسقفي بعد أن تشبة الأساقفة بالأمراء. أحاطوا أنفسهم بالحشم والاتباع والموظفين.


----------



## asmicheal (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

للملف بقية 

تابعوا لو احببتم


----------



## dodoz (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

_واااااااو ميرسى لييكى يا قمرر_
_ملف جميييل جداا_
_وفعلا متكامل _
_ياريت تكمليه_
_واحلى تقييم يا قمرر_​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



dodoz قال:


> _واااااااو ميرسى لييكى يا قمرر_
> 
> _ملف جميييل جداا_
> _وفعلا متكامل _
> ...


 

:download:


شكرا دودوز لمتابعتك حلوتى 
وتشريفك موضوعى هو اكبر تقييم لى يا غالية 


وتابعى بجد 
لانى وجدت كنوز لسة هاوالى وضعها هنا 


شكرا لمتابعتك وتقييمك دودوز


----------



## kalimooo (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



asmicheal قال:


> تعاليم الاباء والكنيسة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




وهو رئيس الحوار الاسلامي المسيحي

لا اعرف اذا كان ما زال بهذا المركز..


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



كليمو قال:


> وهو رئيس الحوار الاسلامي المسيحي
> 
> لا اعرف اذا كان ما زال بهذا المركز..


 

:download:

شخصية روحانية جميلة المطران جورج 
يا ريت تنزل لنا كليمو 

لينكات لسماعة 
بس لو بيتكلم لبنانى 
افضل اقرا لة 

حتى  افهم 


فعلا اللة لا يترك نفسة بلا شاهد 
فى كل مكان وعصر


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


 نشأة البابوية في الكنيسة الغربية

*تطلب موقف الكنيسة الغربية المتعاظم، ومحاكاتها للإمبراطورية قيام شخصية عظيمة علي رأسها، كما كان للإمبراطورية إمبراطور يتزعمها، وهنا نلاحظ فارقا واضحاً بين كنيستي الشرق والغرب، ففي الشرق أسلمت **الكنيسة** زمامها للأباطرة الذين ازداد تدخلهم في الشئون الكنسية، وبخاصة بين القرنين السادس والثامن، بحيث جعلوا يتدخلون. لا في سياسة الكنيسة الخارجية فحسب، بل في نظمها وسياستها الداخلية أيضا. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وبهذا أصبح من العسير وقف تدخل الإمبراطور البيزنطي في شئون الكنيسة الشرقية، حتى أصبح إمبراطور القسطنطينية يمثل نوعا من القيصرية البابوية، أي الجمع بين السلطتين الدينية والسياسية، وهذه السياسة هي التي وضع أساسها قسطنطين نفسه منذ اعترافه بالمسيحية وإنشائه القسطنطينية. 
كما استن قسطنطين سنة جديدة اتبعها خلفاؤه من بعده، وهي قيام الإمبراطورية بدعوة المجامع الدينية العامة لبحث مختلف مشكلات الكنيسة من هرطقيات أو وضع تنظيمات تتخذ بشأنها صدور القوانين. 
وتكشف العوامل التي هيئات لأسقفية روما هذه الأهمية والزعامة علي غيرها من أسقفيات الغرب.ذلك أن معروف أن أهمية الأسقف تتناسب عادة والأهمية السياسية والاقتصادية للمدينة التي يقوم فيها كرسيه الأسقفي.
وإذا كان الشرق الروماني غنيا بمدنه الهامة التي صارت مراكز لكراسي دينية كبري مثل كرسي الإسكندرية وكرسي أورشليم وكرسي إنطاكية والقسطنطينية، فإن الغرب لم يكن يوجد به آنذاك سوي روما.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


 النزاع بين الكرسي في القسطنطينية والكرسي في روما


 
اعتمدت القسطنطينية علي أنها مركز الأباطرة، ومحل أقامتهم، وبالتالي يحق لأسقفها أن تكون له الزعامة الدينية علي العالم المسيحي، كما كان لإمبراطورها الزعامة السياسية هناك، إلا أنه مما أضعف من موقفها أن تراث الكنيسة انتقل عن طريق الرسل إلى الكنائس التي أسسها مثل كنيسة إنطاكية والإسكندرية وروما.. وهنا اقتصرت القسطنطينية إلى مثل هذا التشريف، لان أحد من الرسل لم يشرفها بالذهاب إليها أو الاستشهاد فيها.
أما روما فيكفيها فخراً ذهاب بطرس وبولس ومرقس إليها واستشهاد الأولين في أراضيها.
وبهذا تزرع أساقفة روما وحاولوا فرض سيطرتهم الدينية علي العالم المسيحي من وقت لآخر أول الأمر، حيث لم يكن أساقفها محل اعتبار مثل أقرانهم الشرقيين، ولذلك أصر الشرق علي موقفه من زعامة المجامع الكنسية حتى مجمع خليقدونيا عام 451 م، فقد حاول زعماء الكنيسة الشرقية تأكيد هذه المساواة والمكانة والامتيازات بين كرسي روما والقسطنطينية، ولكن مندوب البابا في روما عارض بشدة، مُتَمَسِّكاً بأنه خليفة بطرس الرسول، واعترفت به الاسقفيات التابعة له. وفي سنة 455 أصدر الإمبراطور فالنشيان الثالث إمبراطور روما مرسوم يقضي بخضوع جميع أساقفة الغرب لبطريرك روما، وساعده علي ذلك ازدياد التجاء أساقفة الغرب إلى استئناف أحكام المجامع والأحكام القضائية.. 
وهكذا سارت الأمور حتى تحققت للبابوية في روما سيادتها الفعلية في صورة عالمية بدءاً من عهد البابا جريجوري الأول (العظيم) 590- 604 بوصفة خليفة القديس بطرس.
وكان هذا التعظيم من شأن البابوية الرومانية مؤسساً علي الخلافات الدينية، التي نظروا إليها من زاويتها السياسية بعكس بابا الإسكندرية وزملائه في الشرق، مثلما حدث في مجمع خليقدونيا عام 451، وهو المجمع الذي حمل بذور الانشقاق بين الكنيستين بشكل نهائي وواضح.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

 انتشار المسيحية في أوربا


 
تسيدت أوروبا في عصورها القديمة نهايتها وعصورها الوسطي علي المشرق كله تقريباً في ذلك الوقت، وكانت سيادتها سياسية وإدارية، إلا أن المشرق كانت له الباع الطولي في نشر سيادته الروحية والدينية علي أوروبا. 
فمن الشرق خرج الدين والروحانية لينشر في العالم القديم ومنه جنوب أوروبا مكان الإمبراطورية الرومانية، وبتوالي الزمن ظهرت تأثر مناطق بعينها من الشرق علي الإمبراطورية، وكان من هذه المآثر أفعال ما تزال واضحة ومعترف بها هناك إلى اليوم. 
وعندما نتناول موضوع انتشار المسيحية في أوروبا بدءاً ببلاد الإمبراطورية الرومانية، إنما يجب أن نوضح مآثر مصر وفضلها علي أوروبا كلها – وليس فقط علي الإمبراطورية الرومانية في هذا المجال. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlفقد كان لمصر بالذات فضل السبق في تعريف الأوروبيين بالدين المسيحي، بل وبنظمه وطقوسه، حتى وشاركت مصر في إدخال شيئ من التحضر علي الأقوام المتخلفة هناك لتخرجها من ظلمات الجهل والوحشية إلى نور الإيمان والحضارة الإنسانية.
فمصر التي لم تكن سوي ولاية الفتح الرومانية، إلا أنها أخذت علي عاتقها احتضان العلم والدين والحضارة التي ورثتها عن آلاف السنين لتقدمهم لقاء لا شئ إلى كل من كان يطلبها، بل واستغلت الاضطهاد والطبقة العظيمة التي مرت بها بسببه لتعطي بسخاء هؤلاء المضطهدين، إيمانا وحبا وسماحة وحضارة.
"أنتم أردتم بي شراً أما الله فقد أراد بي خيراً".
هكذا كانت مصر في قرونها الأولى بالنسبة لأوروبا وغطرستها في القرون الأولى، 
- حدث أيام الإمبراطور دقلديانوس وشريكة مكسيميانوس، واللذان اتخذا القتل أسلوبا لعلاقاتهما أن كانا يجندان من شعوبهما جيوشاً وكتائب لتكون قريبة من أماكن الاضطهاد، إلا أنه حدث أن تمرد أهالي غاليا (فرنسا) علي الإمبراطور مكسيميانوس ولم يستطع أن يقمع ثورتهم، فاستعان بزميله دقلديانوس، الذي استعان بدوره كان قد شكلها من أبناء صعيد مصر الذين كانوا يتميزون بالشجاعة وقوة الأبدان وكانت تسمي باسم البلدة التي منها كان هؤلاء الأبطال وهي (طيبة) الأقصر الآن، وكان علي رأسهم شاب مسيحي شجاع قلبه متوقد بالأيمان هو "موريس"  أمر الإمبراطور هذه الكنيسة بأن تتوجه إلى غاليا وتنقسم قسمين، الأول يتجه إلى حدود غاليا ويرابط هناك*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *بينما يتوجه الثاني إلى الحدود الشمالية الشرقية (سويسرا الآن) ولما كان من عادة الإمبراطور ليلة الحرب أن يسجد مصلياً للأوثان ويقدم البخور لها، طلب إلي الكنيسة أن تكون معه في هذه الصلاة، ولكن لانهم كانوا مسيحين رفضوا هذا الشرف الباهت، وبذلك يكونون رافضين لأوامر الإمبراطور وبتكرار هذا الطلب منهم وبتكرار هذه المأساة وسقوط العشرات قتلي وشهداء لم يتركوا مبادئهم ولم يطيعوه، وظل كذلك حتى أفناهم وكان أخرهم موريس الشاب القبطي الصعيدي الذي اظهر شجاعة وقوة أيمان، خاف منها الإمبراطور نفسه.
ولذلك تأسست باسمه في هذه المنطقة (سويسرا) كنائس وبلاد وبحيرات للان وبعد أن خصبت الأرض بدماء المصريين الشهداء علي مرأى ومسمع من الأوربيين الوثنيين دخل الإيمان قلوبهم، حيث كان ملحقاً بهذه الكنيسة كتيبة من البنات كممرضات، نال بعض منهم الاستشهاد وطرد الباقيات في الجبال والأحراش يلقين مصيرهن علي يد الوحوش والقبائل المتوحشة هناك، ولكن الله كان معهن، فانتشرن بين هؤلاء الأهالي الوثنيين المتوحشين ينشرون الدين الذي رأوا الشهداء يتساقطون من اجله، كما علموهم النظافة من استحمام وتصفيف للشعر وتجهيز للطعام وكانت علي رأسهن (القديسة فيرنيا) حيث بدأت من منطقة الحدود البلجيكية الفرنسية الآن واستقرت في سويسرا، وظلت هؤلاء الفتيات المصريات يعملن بنشر الروح والحضارة حتى توفين جميعاً، وأقيمت لهن كنائس هناك، بل وظلت صورة فيرنيا عالقة بأذهان السويسريين إلى اليوم حيث أقاموا تمثالاً موجوداً في حديقة السفارة بالقاهرة. 
- كذلك أنه أثناء نفي القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في النصف الثاني من القرن الرابع هو وبعض أبنائه من الرهبان والقسوس تركهم يبشرون في شمال فرنسا  ثم واصلوا إلى إنجلترا حيث أسسوا هناك كنيسة (كنيسة الصحراء) مازالت موجودة للآن، ومنهم عرف أهل تلك البلاد المسيحية والرهبنة.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

 الإمبراطورية الرومانية و الرهبنة المصرية


 
الرهبنة موهبة روحية مصرية الأساس، وبدأت بالتوحيد وانتهت إلي البرية وحياة الشركة أيام القديس باخوم (القديس باخوميوس) في صعيد مصر الذي شيد أول دير في العالم في الفترة ما بين 315- 320م، قرب دندرة، وكان بمثابة الخميرة التي خمَّرَت العجين كله. 
فانتشرت الرهبنة في شكلها الديري في الشرق والغرب، والأخير هو موضوعنا فقد أسست أخت القديس باسيليوس دير للراهبات عام 358 في إقليم بوسطن بآسيا الصغرى، أما أخوها القديس باسيليوس فقد أسس علي غرارة. أديرة في قيصرية الجديدة في أسيا الصغرى حوالي عام 360م، ومنها انتشرت الأديرة في جنوب  أوروبا، علي أساس العمل الجماعي لرهبان بشكل أديرة القديس باخوم. 
كان نظام الشركة الرهبانية جذاب لكل من سمعة، فأخذت الجماعات الرهبانية في جنوب أوروبا وغربها وجذورها، ومنهم من زار صحراء مصر وشاهد بنفسه، ومنهم من سمع ممن زارها وقرأ لمن كتب عنها.
وكان من أعلام الرهبنة الديرية في أوروبا في القرن الرابع والخامس القديس كاسيانوس (360- 435) و مارتن التوري (316- 397) والقديس بتركت (480- 543)*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *ويعتبر كاسيان هو المؤسس الحقيقي للديرية الغربية في غاليا كما كانت هناك أديرة للراهبات علي نهج الأديرة في مصر والتي درسوها في بلادهم علي يد رهبان القديس اثناسيوس أو أرسلوا بعض الرهبان إلى مصر لينقلوا نظمها وقد انتشرت الأديرة البندكتية في شمال إيطاليا ووسطها، وقد تخرج الكثيرون من مدرسة بندكت الرهبانية الديرية.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

 الأديرة الأيرلندية

 
قامت من إيطاليا إرساليات ديريه إلى الشمال حيث قصدت إنجلترا وغاليا للتبشير هناك ألا أنها لقيت في طريقها نوعا من الأديرة الكلتية (السلتية Celtic) التي انتشرت من ايرلندا (حيث آثار رهبنة مصر أيام اثناسيوس الرسول) وغاليا (فرنسا) والمانيا. 
وكانت ايرلندا هي البلد الوحيد من البلاد المعروفة للقدماء في غرب أوروبا الذي لم يفتحه الرومان خوفاً من القراصنة هناك الذين كانوا يشنون أعنف الغارات علي الرومان. 
*وحدث أنه في إحدى هذه الغارات أسر الايرلنديون شاباً اسمه سوكات soccat، وهو الذي أصبح فيما بعد القديس باتريك (توفي في 461)  والذي أسس الكنيسة الايرلندية وذلك انه بعد أن قضي ست سنوات أسيرا في ايرلندا فر إلى غاليا حيث تعلم ودرس الدين المسيحي وعاد إلى ايرلندا ليبشر بالمسيحية رغم سابق وجودها هناك إلا انه توسع في التبشير بها وأسس أسقفية أرماج شمال شرق ايرلندا في عام 445 وانتشرت هناك الأديرة، وكان أهم مؤسسيها هو القديس كولومبيا Columbia* حوالي 563 وتبعة الكثيرون بعد ذلك.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 


الوارِدون من أوروبا إلى الصحراء المصرية


 
لم يكن فضل مصر علي الإمبراطورية الرومانية وعلي أوروبا قاصراً علي الإرساليات المصرية كما رأينا، وإنما جذبت الصحراء المصرية بريحها أنظار الكثير من الأوروبيين، فمنهم من عاش ومات فيها، ومنهم من جاء ليتزوَّد من علومها وروحانيتها ليعود محدثاً بكم فعل، وقد وفد هؤلاء كثيرون، ألا أننا سنقتصر علي البعض منهم: 

*

* ​*روفينوس:*
الذي وفد علي مصر حوالي عام 371 وكان من مدينة اكويلا علي شاطئ البحر الادرياتيكي بإيطاليا، وجاء إلى مصر بصحبة سيدة ثرية من إيطاليا لتعرف علي (ميلاتيا)، فقصد الصحراء وقابل الكثير من قديسيها وكان أيام الإمبراطور فالنس المضطهد، فذاق معهم مرارة الاضطهاد. 
ولما عاد القديس روفين بما كتبة عن هؤلاء الأباء المصريين أذاع ما سمعة ورآه عنهم وكيف كانوا يعيشون السماء علي الأرض، ونشر سيرة كثير من القديسين المصريين وشرح نظام الرهبنة التوحيدية والديرية في الصعيد والفيوم ووادي النطرون.


*

*
​*ارسانيوس (معلم أولاد الملوك):*
حيث عينة الإمبراطور ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير (ثيؤددسيوس الكبير) معلما لولديه اركاديوس وهونوريوس، إلا أنه رحل إلى مصر نتيجة خدعة في البلاد وتخويفهم له من انتقام الأمير هونوريوس، فجاء الأنبا أرسانيوس إلى صحراء مصر وتتلمذ وهو المعلم علي يد رهبانها، وعاش في برية الأنبا مكاريوس واتصف بالاتضاع والصمت مداوما علي الحياة النسكية إلى أن تنيح في مصر.

*

*
​*بلاديوس:*
وفد القديس *بالليديوس* Palladius of Galatia (القديس بلاديوس) علي مصر في 388 في عهد ثيؤدوسيوس الكبير. كتب سير الأباء الرهبان في مصر في كل حجارة – أسماءهم – حياتهم – أحاديثهم – معجزاتهم. 
تردد على مصر مرتين وكتب كتابه الذي ترجم تحت اسم (بستان الرهبان).


*

*
​*ايرونيموس:*
دخلت قلبه الغيرة المقدسة من روفينوس الذي حظي بزيارة الصحراء المصرية المباركة ورهبانها*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *فعمل إيرونيموس علي زيارتهم هو كذلك. وجمع الكثير من تواريخ كنيسة مصر وآبائها ونظم أديرتها بل ترجم إلى اللاتينية نظم وكتب القديس باخوم سنة 404 وبذلك وضع أمام كنيسة الغرب صورة منتظمة لهذا النوع من الحياة الدينية في مصر. 


*

*
​*كاسيانوس:*
 جاء *كاسيانوس* في القرن الرابع من جنوب أوروبا إلى الصحاري المصرية مرتين حيث كتب وصفا كاملا لمصر: كنائسها وأديرتها ومبانيها وحياة رهبانها، وسيرهم وأحاديثهم ومعجزاتهم – وأقوالهم ودراساتهم.
وفي عودته للمرة الثانية مر علي القسطنطينية حيث رسمة القديس يوحنا فم الذهب قساً، ومن مصر ورهبانه أسس في جنوب فرنسا – كما قلنا – ديرين أحدهم باسم فكتور والأخر باسم ليران، وتعتبر كتاباته خير ما كتب في أدب الأباء.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


المبشرون في أوروبا 

 
كانت أوروبا هدفا من أهداف التبشير الرسولي منذ نهاية القرن الأول المسيحي، فقد بشر جنوبها من الرسل المكرمين مثل: 
يوحنا ومرقس ولوقا وبولس وبطرس وغيرهم من تلامذتهم ومدارسهم. 
ولكن لقصر مدة غربتهم في الأرض لم يبشروا من أوروبا إلا جنوبها مثل أسيا الصغرى (تركيا حالياً) وبلاد الإغريق (اليونان) وإيطاليا وأسبانيا، إلا أن التطور وهو سنة الزمن، جعل المحبين للمسيح يتكبدون مشاق عبور جبال الألب التي تتوسط أوروبا، وكانت الحد الشمالي لأملاك الإمبراطورية، وكان ما بعدها مهملاً، تسكنه قبائل متوحشة، مما اعتبر الرومان منفي لمن يريدون التخلص منه، وهذا ما حدث لقديسين مصريين سبق الحديث عنهم. 
ولكن لم يقتصر التبشير علي المصريين التي حملتهم أجنحة الاضطهاد ليكونوا رسل سلام وحب ودين جديد، وإنما نفر من أهل أوروبا نفسها ليقوموا بهذا العمل الروحي الجليل ولتبدأ بأقصى شمال أوروبا آنذاك وهي إنجلترا وايرلندا والتي تقع شمال غربي أوروبا.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

التبشير في إنجلترا


 
*باتريك (432: 461):*
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlولد باترك (بترك) Patrick عام 389 من أب فلاح يعمل في أرضه في وادي نهر سيفرن في إنجلترا، وكانت كما قلنا أن جيوش الدولة الرومانية تخشى تلك المناطق بسبب القراصنة، وفعلاً حدث أن هاجم هؤلاء القراصنة بلدة باتريك وحملوه عبداً باعوه في ايرلندا، ولم يحمل معه شيئاً إلا حديث أبيه كالبرنيوس عن الله وعظمته وجلاله، فكان يصلي إلى هذا الإله وهو يرعى الخنازير لسيده  الذي اشتراه وكان وثنياً، فكان كثير الاختلاء في الغابات والصلاة ليلاً في ضوء القمر، ولذا كان يضربه سيده  أما هو فكانت كلماته " شكراً لله" وبعد غربة ست سنوات استطاع أن يهرب في سفينة ليلاً تحمل كلاب صيد لبيعها في إنجلترا، قذفته علي الشاطئ دون أن يعرف أين هو، ولكن بعد شهور من التيه وصل إلى أبية وبعد فترة أحس انه يحب المسيح ويريد أن يبشر في الايرلندين بهذا الحبيب، فذهب إلي بلاد الغال حيث تعلم الكثير عن المسيح حيث كانت هناك الأديرة ومدارس الدين وذلك ليعد نفسه مرسلاً إلى ايرلندا فوصلها عام 432، وكان قد وصلها من قبلها بزمن بعض رهبان القديس اثناسيوس، فبني لهم كنائس من الخشب ودعاهم إلى المسيح فتجمع كثير من الشبان الذين ترهبوا وعلمهم الحرف كي يعيشوا منها، ولكن ملك الجزيرة أعدَّ له كميناً هو وأتباعه، ولكن الرب نجّاه منه وأسس هناك أسقفية.


*

*

​*أغسطينوس:*
 أرسل البابا اغريغوريوس الأول إلى إنجلترا بعثة قوامها أربعون راهباً برئاسة أغسطينوس الذي كان رئيساً لأحد الأديرة الرومانية، وكان اغسطينوس أول مَنْ شغل منصب رئيس أساقفة إنجلترا، وقد اتخذ كنتربري مقراً له. 
وكانت سفريته إلى إنجلترا مودعاً البابا في عام 596، وقد سمعوا وهم في طريقهم إلى إنجلترا الكثير عن وحشية الإنجليز وتخلفهم، مما جعله هو ومن معه يترددون كثيراً في رحلتهم، أرسلوا إلى البابا يستأذنون في العودة، ولكنه رد عليهم "خير لكم لو لم تبدءوا المهمة، من أن تبدءوها ثم تعودوا خاسرون، وعهدي بكم أقوياء لا تؤثر فيكم متاعب الرحلة، ولو قول أهل السوء وتثبيط عزائمكم، فسيروا علي بركة الله إلى المهمة التي تعهدتم بها، والله حارسكم وراعيكم يا أولادي الأحباء " 
عادت لأوغسطينوس شجاعته هو وأصحابه، ومرّوا بفرنسا حيث أخذ معه بعض التراجمة الذين يتكلمون الإنجليزية.
وصلوا إلى كنت عام 597، أي بعد سنة من السفر علي الشاطئ الجنوبي الشرقي لإنجلترا، وكان ملك كنت يدعي (أيثر لبرت)  فلما علم بمجيئهم من روما لا يريدون حرباً*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وإنما كنيسة يصلون فيها، لم يضطرب لاسيما وان زوجته الملكة (برثا) كانت مسيحية سراً من اصل غالي وكانت تذهب أحيانا إلى كنيسة سان مارتن بكانتربري. 
فرحت الملكة بنبأ وصول هؤلاء إلا أن زوجها الوثني طلبهم ليعرف هدفهم، فوقفوا بين يديه حاملين الصليب وهم يتزعمون ويصلون، وفهم منهم أنهم يصلون من أجله، وأنهم أتوا ليعلموه الدين الجديد وحسب، فسمح لهم بالتبشير، وأعطاهم منازل للإقامة وكثيرون ممن سمعوا تعاليم اغسطينوس آمنوا وتعمدوا حتى أمن الملك نفسه، وسمح ببناء كنائس أخرى.
وهكذا دخلت المسيحية إنجلترا.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

بونيفاس (بونيفاسيوس) مبشر هولندا و ألمانيا


 
بعد أن رسخت المسيحية أقدامها في إنجلترا، فكر أهلها في إرسال رسل إلي بقية القارة في النصف الأخير من القرن الثامن، كان انتشار المسيحية في هولندا و بلجيكا وشمال ألمانيا، قائماً علي أكتاف نفر قليل من شتات الرسل الذين وفدوا في أيرلندا (أرلندا). 
وكان نصيب هولندا وألمانيا المبشر بونيفاس الذي وجد في نفسه من حداثته رغبة جادة لحمل رسالة الإنجيل إلى أرض آبائه وأجداده التي رحلوا منها أولا قبل أن يستوطنوا إنجلترا، فكان أول أسقف إنجليزي مرسل ختم حياته بالاستشهاد بيد الوثنيين. 
وان كان بونيفاس بذل جهوداً في مناطق هولندا وألمانيا معا كانت مملكه الفرنجة التي كان يحكمها شارل مارتل (في شمالي فرنسا وغرب ألمانيا) وكان بين الفرنجة المسيحيين وبين الإقليم الذي هو هولندا ألان (فريزيا يومئذ) عداء شديد وحروب هوالية، ولكنهم انضموا بعضهم لبعض أمام الغزو الإسلامي في ذلك الوقت مما سهل مهمة بونيفاس، وأصبح رئيس أساقفة ألمانيا. 


*

*
​*نشأة بونيفاس:*
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html ولد بونيفاسيوس Saint Boniface في بلده صغيرة في تلال ديفون عام 670 وكان يسمي (وينفرد) معناه الجميل الجذاب، وتربي علي السلام والوداعة والمحبة.
ولما بلغ السابعة من عمره أرسله أبواه إلى مدرسة من المدارس التي كانت ملحقة لدير في ذلك العصر، ليتعلم القراءة والكتابة، فكان صبياً مجتهداً، انتقل بعد إنهاء الدراسة بها إلي مدرسة أعلى بالقرب من مانشستر، وفي هذه المدرسة تعلم الشعر والتاريخ ودراسة الكتاب المقدس حتى أصبح عالماً كبيراً، وقدر له مَنْ عرفوه أنه سيكون يوما رئيساً لذلك الدير. 
ولكن أحلام الصبي لم تقف عند هذا الحد وإنما كان يحب أن يحمل رسالة المسيح إلى قبائل الوثنية في بلاد الجرمان التي هاجر منها آباؤه وأجداده واستوطنوا هذه الجزر التي ولد فيها، وفاتح أحباءه في هذا فوافقوه علي هذا.  
فذهب إلى لندن سيرا علي الأقدام ونزل هو وبعض أصدقائه سفينة من الخشب حملتهم إلى ساحل هولندا، فوجد هولندا في حرب مع شارل مارثل الفرنسي. فأحس بخيبة أمل، إذ لم يكن الوقت مناسباً للتبشير فعاد مره أخرى إلى إنجلترا وكانت تنتظره مسألة أخرى هي انه لما عاد إلى ديره وجد رئيسه قد مات وطلب الرهبان منه أن يكون رئيساً للدير، فرفض لان هذا سيمنعه من فكرته وهي التبشير بين الوثنيين. 
ففكر أن يعود إلى التبشير عن طريق السفر إلى أوروبا واستأذن البابا هناك للذهاب للتبشير في القبائل التي تسكن عند جبال الألب في وسط أوروبا. 
وفعلاً سافر عن طريق فرنسا وعبر جبال الألب إلى روما، وقابل البابا اغريغوريوس الثاني فأعجب البابا به جداً وأذن له بالتوجه إلى ألمانيا. 
وأثناء سفرة علم بموت ملك هولندا الشرس الذي كان يحارب شارل مارثل ملك فرنسا، واحس أن الباب قد فتح أمامه للسفر إليها، فاتخذ طريقة علي الجبال إلى هولندا حيث التقي بمبشر أخر يدعي (وليبورد)، وفي أثناء رحلتهما واجها كثير من الأحداث. 
ولما وصل بونيفاس إلى عمله بين قبائل الكون في ألمانيا وجد بعضهم راسخين في الدين الجديد وبعضهم يحتفظ بالوثنية إلى جانب المسيحية، وكانوا شعوباً يعيشون في الغابات والجبال والبرك، فكانوا شرسين تعرضوا لبونيفاس وزميلة بالقتل*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *ولكن بونيفاس اجري أمامهم تعليماً عملياً، إذ وجدهم يقدسون إحدى الأشجار علي أنها تجلب لهم الحظ والحياة، وان من يتناولها بسوء فيموت. فقام أمامهم وقطعها ولم يحدث له شئ، وهنا أفهمهم أن المسيحية هي الدين الحق.  
وكان يسير بين الناس ويعظهم ويعمدهم ويقيم الكنائس، ويجمع الأموال للصرف علي الأرامل والأيتام، فأحبة الناس إذ كان يعتمد علي القدوة اكثر من العظات لانه لم يكن يتقن اللغتين الألمانية أو الهولندية، فكان أيمانهم بالأعمال أكثر من الأقوال. 
ولما بلغ الخامسة والسبعين من عمرة القي بونيفاس أردية الأسقفية جانبا ولبس ملابس الرهبان العادية الخشنة وشرع مع 12 من زملائه وكان في ألمانيا وذهب إلى هولندا وعمل هناك وأحبه كل الهولنديين.
وفي يوم من أيام صيف عام 755 نصب بونيفاس خيمته علي شاطئ البحر ليجذب بقية الشعب إلى عظاته، وحدث أن أقبل عليه فجأة قوم في شكل عصابة مسلحة بالرماح والتروس وقتلوه هو وزملائه ونال إكليل الشهادة.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

انسكار والتبشير في الدنمارك والسويد


 
كانت هذه البلاد وثنية حتى القرن التاسع الميلادي حتى ذهب أليها مبشراً: *انسكار: (80 – 865).*
 وهو رجل فرنسي من اصل شريف، وكان راهباً في دير كوربي، وكان يحب أن يبشر الوثنيين، فطلب ملك الدنمرك من ملك فرنسا شارعان أن يرسل أليه أحد من يبشروا بلاده بالإنجيل، فهنا أرسل انسكار الذي ذهب إلى هناك مع بعض رفاقه وظل يعمل حتى توفي في عام 865. 
وواصل أحد زملائه الرسالة في السويد وحقق هو وزملائه نجاحاً كبيراً حتى عام 1075، وعندما حدد إعلان رسمي من ملك السويد بان الوثنية هي الدين الرسمي طردهم من هناك بينما اصدر ملك الدنمرك قانوناً بان المسيحية هي الدين الرسمي للدوله كما وصلت إلى النرويج وأيسلندا فرق تبشيريه من إنجلترا، وقد ساعدهم ملك الدنمرك الذي دخل المسيحية كما رأينا علي النجاح عندما تولي هو ملك تلك البقاع وارغم أهل النرويج علي المسيحية حتى دخل ملكهم فيها واعتمد في 1017وتبعة رعاياه هناك، ومن النرويج خرجت البعثات التبشيرية إلى أيسلندا. 
وحوالي سنه 1000 صدر قرار يلزم سكان أيسلندا باعتناق المسيحية وقبول المعمودية.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 


دخول المسيحية جنوب شرق أوروبا

 
وسكان هذه المناطق هي الشعوب السلاقية وقد وصلتها الرسالة عن طريق الكنيسة الشرقية، حملها إليهم أخوان من تسالونيكي هما كيرلس وميثوديوس وكان كيرلس وهو أحضرها أستاذ للفلسفة في القسطنطينية، وذهب في زيارة إلى شبة جزيرة القرم بناء علي طلب الإمبراطور ميخائيل الثاني عام 860 الذي طلب معلماً مسيحياً يستطيع الدفاع عن الأيمان المسيحي، فذهب واستقر في مدينة نشرسون فترة حيث تعلم لغة البلاد وبدأ في التبشير هناك.
وانتقل الأخوان إلى مورافيا وبلغاريا، وقد وضع كيرلس الأبجدية السلافية وقررا كتاب الصلوات ومات كيرلس، بينما تولي ميثوديوس رئاسة أساقفة مورافيا وبانوني (هنغاريا) وأسس الكثير من الكنائس هناك وتوفي في عام 885.


----------



## عادل نسيم (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

_ أ . إسميشيل 
شكراً علي المجهود الرائع المبذول في تجميع كل ما يتعلق بالكنيسة وتقديمه بأسلوب شيق وجميل الرب يكافيء تعبك ويعوضك بمحبته





_


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

 بداية الصراعات في الكنسية الغربية: أوروبا والإسلام


 
عندما بدا الإسلام في التحرك علي يد العرب في القرن السابع الميلادي، كان العالم آنذاك مشغولاً بحروب شرسة بين الفرس والروم، وكلا البلدين أبديا صدوداً لرسل الإسلام حينما وصلوا يدعون أهلها الدين الجديد، مما دفع العرب إلى استعمال القوة للجهاد. 
ولقد كان الأمن غربياً أن يتجاسر العرب علي مهاجمه " الأسدين" فارس وروما كما كانا يسميان في وقت واحد، وكانا اكبر إمبراطوريتين عرفهما العالم عند مستهل القرن السابع. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوقد بدأ احتكاك قوات المسلمين بقوات الروم في بادية الشام في عام 629 اي في العام التالي مباشرة لانتهاء الحرب من الروم والفرس، كانت الدولة البيزنطية تعاني حينئذ الأمرين من جراء ما تطلبه حروبها من فارس من جهة ومن البرابرة المهاجمين لاراضيها من البلقان من جهة أخرى، زيادة علي النزعة الانفصالية التي أخذت تقوي عند أقباط مصر والآراميين في سوريا والأرمن عند أطراف أسيا الصغرى، مما هدد كيان الدولة ووحدتها تهديداً خطيراً. 
وبدأت جيوش العرب بقيادة أبىعبيدة بن الجراح تعمل في الشام ضد الروم فأرسل الإمبراطور هرقل إمبراطور الروم جيشا بقيادة أخيه تيودور لإنقاذ فلسطين ولكن أتاه جيش عربي أخر بقياده خالد بن الوليد من العراق، فانزل الجيشان الهزيمة بالروم في موقعة أجناد ين 634. 
تم اتساع خالد بن الوليد في شمالي الشام حتى هزم الروم ثانية في موقعة اليرموك عام 636 وبذلك استولي علي الشام بما فيها القدس مابين عامي 637-638هذا بالنسبة لاملاك الروم في الشام، أما في شمال أفريقية فقد فتحوا مصر عام 641 وفتحوا برقة في عام 643 ثم توقفت الفتوحات بسبب الفتنه التي قامت في الدولة الإسلامية بقيام الخلافة الأموية في دمشق 660.  
وفي سنة 664فتح العرب ولاية أفريقية حيث أسس عقبة بن نافع مدينة القيروان واتساع العرب في شمال أفريقية مكونين زاوية عربية إسلامية تحف الدولة الرومانية، وبدأو يستولون علي بعض جزر البحر المتوسط ليقتربوا من جسم الامبراطوريه ذاتها فاستولوا علي جزيرة سرد نيا 711 وعبر طارق بن زياد المضيق الذي عرف باسمة ليفتح أسبانيا فيما بين سنتي 711، 713   
وبفتح أسبانيا خسرت الكنيسة الغربية خسارة كبيرة، إذ فقدت بلاداً ارتبطت أصول المسيحية الأولى مثلها مثل بلاد أخري كانت بمثابة أجزاء أساسية  من الوطن المسيحي مثل شمال أفريقيا وأسبانيا، 
ألا أن العرب المسلمين لم يكفوا عن مهاجمه الدولة البيزنطية براً أو بحراً حتى كان أوائل القرن الثامن، وعندئذ اعتقد الخليفة الأموي سليمان بن عبد الملك (715- 717) أن الوقت قد حان للقيام بحمله كبري تستولي علي القسطنطينية وتطيح تماما بالامبراطوريه البيزنطية، واختار الخليفة أخاه مسلمة ليكون علي رأس هذة الحملة التي شقت طريقها عبر أسيا الصغرى حتى بلغت البسفور وعبرته إلي الشاطئ الأوربي عام 717*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وبينما أطلق المسلمون علي القسطنطينية من ناحية البر، إذا بالأسطول الإسلامي يهاجمها من البحر، حتى كادت المدينة تقع في أيدي المسلمين، لولا النار الإغريقية التي لعبت دورها كسلاح شتت سفنهم في الوقت الذي أغرى الإمبراطور ليو الابسوري (717-741) البلغار بمهاجمة المسلمين من الخلف، وعندما سمع الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز بحرج موقف العرب المسلمين أمرهم بالانسحاب في عام 718بعد أن ظلوا محاصرين القسطنطينية اكثر من عام، وهكذا تم إنقاذ القسطنطينية وكذلك الإمبراطورية البيزنطية من خطر محقق.  
وبعد أن فشل المسلمون في الاستيلاء علي القسطنطينية في أوائل القرن الثامن تشجع البيزنطيون، واخذوا يدفعون خطر المسلمين تدريجياً من أسيا الصغري، حتى غامر الإمبراطور قسطنطين الخامس بشن هجوم علي الشام عام 745 منتهزاً فرصة ضعف أواخر عهد الدولة الأموية، وفي عام  746 أحرز البيزنطيون نصراً بحرياً علي المسلمين واستردوا جزيرة قبرص، ولم تلبث سنة 750 أن شهدت سقوط الخلافة الأموية وقيام الدولة العباسية في بغداد، هذة الدولة العباسية التي دخلت بجيوشها إلى الدولة البيزنطية من جديد وكسبت معارك كثيرة. 
ألا انه رغم كل هذا استطاعت الدولة البيزنطية أن تعتمد ألي النهاية لاستبقاء ما بقي لها فنجحت في صد العرب المسلمين عن حدودها الشرقية، كما نجح الفرنجة في أبعاد خطرهم عن الأندلس وغرب أوروبا، وحافظت بذلك علي أوروبا الوسطي وحضارتها العظيمة. 
وان كانت الحروب الساخنة قد توقفت، فان الحرب الباردة بدأت في شكل التنافس الحضاري بين أوروبا والشرق العربي الإسلامي، وقد رجحت كفة العرب في العلوم والثقافة وبدأ الغرب يخطبون ودهم، فنجد الإمبراطور شارلمان الفرنجي يصادق هرون الرشيد ويتبادلان الهدايا، لينعم عهدهما بالهدوء والاستقرار. 
وظل الحال هكذا حتى جاءت الحروب الصليبية فيما بين القرنيين الحادي عشر والثالث عشر إلا أنها كانت كفقاعة لم تأت ألا بنتائج سيئة علي كلا من الطرفين وكانت أوروبا سببها.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

 
انتابت الكنيسة الغربية الكثير من التطورات خلال العصور الوسطي، وكان أهم مظهرين لهذه التطورات: 


*أ‌-*</B> ظهور البابوية 
*ب‌-*</B>   انفصال كنيسة روما عن كنيسة القسطنطينية 
​أولاً: هناك عوامل أدت ألي ظهور البابوية كقوة واضحة وقوية ناوأت الإمبراطورية ذاتها منها: ​​​​</SPAN>​
*1-*</B>   انه فيما بين 400، 868 لم تقم في غرب أوروبا حكومة مدنية قوية يحسب لها حساب، وهذه الفترة هي التي عانت فيها أوروبا الغربية الكثير من غزو البرابرة أولاً ثم هجمات العرب، وبعد موت الإمبراطور شارلمان وتقسيم الامبراطوريه لم يعد في أوروبا كلها حاكم له ثقله. ​وفي هذه الفترة، نجد انه في روما التي كانت مركز السلطة وعاصمة الامبراطوريه كان الأسقف يمارس اختصاصات الحاكم السياسي بالإضافة إلى رئاسته الدينية، كما انه منذ وفاة شارلمان عملت الكنيسة علي تحرير نفسها من سلطة الأباطرة وظهرت البابوية كقوة تنحي لها الجباة، إذ كان البابا ينكر علي الأباطرة أي تتويج لهم لم يمارس البابا، إذا للبابا الحق في تتويج الأباطرة وإلا اعتبر التتويج باطلاً، كما حدث أيام تتويج الإمبراطور لويس التقي عندما لم يعترف البابا بتتويج أبيه له أعاد هو تتويجه في عام 816، وما فعلة البابا اغريغوريوس الرابع 833 Pope Gregory IV من اعلانة في شكل أمر للأباطرة مستقبلاً لانه لا يجب ألا تنسوا أن الحكومة الروحية التي يهيمن عليها البابا اعلي قدراً من السلطة الامبراطوريه التي لا تعدوا أن تكون زمنية ومؤقتة. </SPAN>​
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوالتقط الباباوات هذا الخيط ونسجوا علية حقوقاً كثيرة وتأكيدات عديدة علي أن حقهم اكثر من الإمبراطور حتى في إدارة البلاد، وفي هذا قال البابا نيقولا الأول أن الإمبراطورية الرومانية لا تكون ألا حيث يريد البابا. ولم يشأ أن يعترف بان الإمبراطور البيزنطي إمبراطور رومانياً وكان هذا بداية انشقاق بين الكرسين القسطنطيني والروماني. ووصل الأمر بهذا البابا إلى اعلانة الواضح " أن الحاكم الذي لا يطيع أوامر الكنيسة الرومانية وتعليماتها يعتبر عاصيا، ويستحق اللعنة والحرمان " 
ثم جاء تتويج الإمبراطور شارل الثاني إمبراطور بين البابا يوحنا الثامن Pope John VIII سنة 875 ليؤكد أن الامبراطور صنعة البابا وربيبة، واعلن أن البابا عندما توجه إنما عبر عن إرادة الله في التفضل علية بهذا التشريف " ومنحة " التاج الإمبراطوري.  علي انه إذا كانت الكنيسة قد أخذت تسعي خلال سنوات الفوضى التي عمت أوروبا في القرن التاسع للتحرر من سلطة الدولة بدأ أمرا غير عملي في ظل النظام الإقطاعي. 
هذا في الوقت الذي لم تجد البابوية إمامها سابقة تستند أليها في تأكيد سيادتها علي الملوك من جهة وعلي بقية رجال الكنيسة من جهة تخري، وهنا لجأ رجال الكنيسة إلي التزييف والتزوير لاختلاف سوابق تستند إليها البابوية في تحقيق أهدافها. 
*وهناك وثيقتين زورهما رجال الكنيسة لتحقيق أغراضهم ومبادئهم الأولي: وتسمي هبة قسطنطين Donation of Constantine  ، والغرض منها إثبات سلطه البابوية السياسية وسيادتها علي الغرب الأوروبي، وهذه الوثيقة المزورة عبارة عن مرسوم قيل أن الإمبراطور قسطنطين أصدره عندما انشأ القسطنطينية، وتنازل بمقتضاه للبابوية عن روما، بل عن كل أراضى الإمبراطورية الغربية**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). **ويبدو أن هذه الوثيقة زورت في القرن الثامن من بعد أن منح الإمبراطور بيبين الأول (القصير) البابا سلطة سياسية في أراضى إيطاليا عام 755، فأراد رجال الكنيسة عندئذ أن يحيطوا هبة بيبين هذة بجو من الشرعية التقليدية التي تثبت أن حق البابوية في مباشرة السلطة الزمنية قديم يرجع إلى أيام قسطنطين الكبير نفسة، ورغم ما شاب هذة الوثيقة من إشاعات وتزوير فقد استمرت البابوية تعتمد عليها، وتتخذها أساسا لسلطانها السياسي علي الشعب حتى اكتشفت تزويرها عام 1439 في عصر النهضة الإيطالية*
*أما الوثيقة الثانية فظهرت حوالي 850- 857 واسمها " الأحكام البابوية المزورة  forged decretals “  وتنسب إلى شخص وهمي هو ايسيدور، وان كان لا يمكن القول برأي قاطع في حقيقية نشأتها، وكل ما هناك انه يبدو زورت في روما نفسها وكان الهدف الأساسي من وضعها خدمة مصالح الأساقفة المحليين من جهة والبابوية من جهة أخري، لأنها ترمي إلى إضعاف سيطرة رؤساء الأساقفة علي الأساقفة وفي نفس الوقت تعمل علي إعلاء شان البابوية وتضخيم نفوذها. *
ومن هذه الأسس بدأ الأساقفة يتجاهلون رؤسائهم ويلجاؤون إلى البابوية لأنصافهم.  
​*

*​​​​​
*-* أين كان الشعب في هذه المعارك؟ 
  أن الخوف الذي زوره الباباوات كما رأينا وجعلوا منه سيفاً مسلطاً علي رقاب الأباطرة والأساقفة، والحرب بين الأساقفة ورؤسائهم، كل هذا كان في حاجة إلى تغيب الشعب عن التدخل فيها.فكانت الجماهير رغم هذا تنظر إلي الاكليروس الغربي نظرة ليس ملؤها الاحترام فقط بل والتقديس أيضا، وخاصة وقد أعلن الباباوات عصمتهم من الخطأ وانهم خلفاء الرسل والتلاميذ.  ​والشعب ينظر إليهم كرجال البر والتقوى، في وقت كان معظم الحكام تتحكم فيهم أهوائهم وتستعبدهم شهواتهم، فمثلاًَ نجد أن البابا نيقولاوس الأول (858- 867) يستغل خطيئة الإمبراطور في منطقة اللورين شرقي فرنسا يهجر زوجته ويقترن بأخرى بأذن من رئيس الأساقفة مملكته، فيجد البابا في هذا تصرفات مشينة لا يليق حتى بأخلاقيات فيبطل هذا الأذن وهذا الزواج ويرغمه علي طرد زوجته الثانية، ليعيد أليه زوجته الأولى، ويدخل في صراع مع الأسقف الذي أذن له بهذا. </SPAN>​​وهكذا تري أن البابا مثل سلطاناً اعظم من سلطة الملوك والأباطرة، واعلن أن هذا السلطان هو القانون الأخلاقي.​​​​</SPAN>​
*-* كما استغل الباباوات فرصة الخراب الشامل الذي ساد أوروبا في بداية العصور الوسطي، واصبح الناس في حاجة إلى من يضمد لهم جراحهم فلجاوا إلى الجانب الديني اكثر من السلطة السياسية التي أثبتت فشلها آنذاك. 


*-* كما أن الإرساليات الدينية التي أرسلها الباباوات للتبشير بالمسيحية في أوروبا، لعبت دوراً كبيراً في توسيع نفوذ الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية، لان كل إقليم كسبة البعثات التبشيرية كانت كسباً لبابا روما وتوسيعاً لدائرة نفوذه، كما رأينا في بونيفاس وغيرة. 


*-* كان لانتشار الإسلام أثره في توثيق الصلة بين البابوية والكنائس، لانه في بلاد الشرق التي خضعت للخلفاء المسلمين نال الكنائس فيها كثيراً من الظلم في حين أن كنائس الغرب كانت بعيده عن هذا فنالها ما نال من الباباوات. 


*-* من العوامل التي ساعدت أيضا علي ازدهار البابوية، امتلاك الباباوات للكثير من الإقطاعيات التي اقطعها إياها الأباطرة، فكانت للباباوات جيوش في تلك المقاطعات، كما انهم فرضوا علي سكانها الضرائب، تماماً كما كانت تفعل الحكومات المدينة ن وقد ظل الباباوات يحكمون تلك المقاطعات حتى عام 1870.


​


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

الصراع بين الكنيستين في القسطنطينية في روما - السيمونية

من التطورات الهامة التي واجهتها الكنيسة في هذه الفترة من تاريخها، وانقسامها إلي معسكرين فقد بدأ الانفصال في عام 867 م عندما وقع صدام بين بابا روما وبطريرك القسطنطينية فقام أحد المجامع الشرقية بعزل الأول من منصبة، ثم جاء بعد ذلك مجمع أخر، الغي هذا القرار بعد سنتين من صدوره، واستمرت الخلافات حتى عام 1054 بسبب بعض الاختلافات البسيطة في بعض القصائد اللاهوتية. 
ثم حدث بعد ذلك صراع بين الاثنين فاصدر البابا حكماً يقطع البطريرك ومعاونيه من عضوية الكنيسة وكانت هذه خاتمه المطاف، ومن ذلك الوقت فصاعدا انقسمت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية إلى معسكرين أحدهما في الشرق ويضم الكنيسة اليونانية وتتبعها مناطق اليونان وشبه جزيرة البلقان وروسيا ومعظم المسيحيين في بلاد أسيا الصغري وسوريا وفلسطين، بينما استمرت بقية أوروبا في حظيرة الباباوية، خاضعة لقوانين الكنيسة الرومانية. 
وراح كل معسكر من المعسكرية يدعي انه هو وحده الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الحقة، ويرفض الاعتراف بالمعسكر الأخر .
وكان من بدايات أمراض الكنيسة الرومانية في العصور الوسطى هي مشكلة السيمونية، أي شراء الرتب الكنسيّة!


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية   أمراض الكنيسة الرومانية في العصور الوسطى: 


 

2) زواج رجال الدين     

المعروف أن معظم الأساقفة ظلوا عزاباً في حين اقبل بعضهم علي الزواج. وسار علي دربهم القساوسة وصغار رجال الدين، مدعين انه لا يوجد نظام كنسي يمنع الأساقفة ورجال الدين من الزواج، وأن ما وجد من تشريعات في ذلك فإنه يصعب تطبيقها، علي الرغم من جهود البابا جريجوريوس العظيم في سبيل ذلك. 
وهكذا ظلت الكنيسة تري ضرورة إلزام رجال الاكليروس بالعزوبة أسوة بالرهبان، والسبب في إقبال رجال الدين علي الزواج وجود اتجاه منذ القرن العاشر إلى توريث الوظائف الإقطاعية، مما أدى بدورة إلى اتجاه رجال الدين إلى الزواج ليورثوا لأولادهم لهم أولاد هذا العز الأمر الذي جعل منهم طبقة وراثية وانزل ابلغ الضرر بالكنيسة، وظلت الكنيسة تكافحهم إلى أن أعلنت في مجمع روما سنوات 1050، 1059، 1061 تحريم التعامل مع القساوسة المتزوجين .


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

أمراض الكنيسة الرومانية في العصور الوسطى: 

 

3) التقليد العِلماني        

*وهذه المشكلة تختلف عن سابقتها في كونها تنقل اتصالاً مباشرا لسلطة الحكام العلمانيين، والمقصود بالتقليد العلماني هو أن يقوم الحكام العلمانيون – من أباطرة وملوك وامراء – بتقليد رجال الدين مهام مناصبهم الدينية، والمعروف أن القانون الكنسي نص منذ القدم علي أن يكون تعيين القساوسة بواسطة اساقفهم وان يقوم القساوسة وغيرهم من رعايا ألا سقفية بانتخاب الأسقف، واخيراً يعتمد كبير الأساقفة (**البابا**) هذا الاختيار، ولكن هذه الأوضاع تغيرت علي مر الأيام واصبح أصحاب ألا راضي من الإقطاعيين يقومون بتعيين الأساقفة، في حين تولي الأباطرة والملوك تعين الأساقفة، فكيف أن يسلم أحدهم خاتم الأسقفية وعكازها ألي أحد الأفراد ويقول له تسلم أسقفية كذا، فيصبح **أسقفها**.*
واصبح نيران القوي في يد العلمانيين بعد أن كانت سلطة الكنيسة هي سلطة الإمبراطور وأكثر وقد أفاد هذا الوضع الدولة سياسيا*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في **موقع الأنبا تكلا** في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *إذ جعل كبار رجال الدين تابعين للحكام العلمانيين، وجعل الوظائف الدينية بمثابة اقطاعات يمنحها هؤلاء الحكام لرجال الدين ولذلك تمسك أباطرة الدولة المقدسة بوجد خاص بهذا الحق، واعتبر تخليهم عنه خسارة كبيرة تحقيق السلطانهم السياسي. 
ولكن الكنيسة هي التي خسرت خسارة كبيرة من جراء هذا الوضع الشاذ، الذي أدى إلى تفككها وعدم ارتباطها تحت زعامة البابوية، بعد أن اصبح الأساقفة أذنابا للملك والإمبراطور يعينهم لخدمته وتحقيق اغراضة، لا لخدمة الكنيسة وتحقيق أغراضها فكانت الكنيسة تريد من رجالها أن يخضعوا  للبابوية وحدها، وينصرفوا لخدمة وظائفها الدينية، في حين أراد الحكام العلمانيون أن يسيطروا علي رجال الدين سيطرة إقطاعية، وأن يتحكموا في تعينهم حتى يكونوا أداة طيعة في أيديهم، ولا سيما أن رجال الكنيسة كانوا الفئة الوحيدة المتعلمة، ومن ثم اشتدت حاجة الحكام العلمانيين إليهم في الشئون الإدارية.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 



 حركة الإصلاح في الكنيسة الرومانية 


 
بدأت دعوة الإصلاح في النصف الأول من القرن العاشر في منطقة اللورين غربي فرنسا، حيث بدأ أحد المصلحين واسمه جيرار هذه الحركة بتأسيس كنيسة وألحق بها ديراً، وطبق نظم بركات علي الحياة الديرية، ألا أن هذه الحركة ظلت محلية، إذ أصلحت ما حولها بينما بقية المناطق ظلت كما هي، لان رجال الدين قاوموا حركة الإصلاح حيث لم يكن في مصلحتهم ذلك، وفي تلك الفترة تم إنشاء دير كلوني، وظهر رهبان في القرن 11 ووضعوا خطة عامة شاملة للإصلاح من ثلاثة بنود: 


http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlأولاً: إعلان الحرب علي السيمونية التي حزبت الكنيسة فوصل إلى المناصب الكنسية من هم غير أهل لها، كما امتلأت جيوب النبلاء والحكام بهذه الرشاوي. 


ثانياً: إجبار الاكليروس علي الالتزام بحياة العزوبة، وكانت هي الأصل في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية علي أساس قول السيد المسيح بأن المتزوج يعمل ما يرضي زوجته أما المتبتل فيعمل ما يرضي الله وكان هؤلاء المصلحون يعتقدون أنهم لو تمكنوا من تنفيذ هذين البندين، فإنهم سيحققون قدراً كبيراً من الإصلاح بتحرير الكنيسة من روح العالم. 


ثالثاً: تطهير حياة رجال الإكليروس الشخصية من الخطايا التي كانوا مستعبدين لها فطالبوا بإعطاء البابا سلطات أوسع لإصدار أحكام رادعة على كل مَنْ يخرج علي تعاليم الكنيسة وقوانينها. 
وقد بدأ هؤلاء الرهبان المصلحون تنفيذ برنامجهم في عام 1049 عندما ارتقي الكرسي البطريركي واحد منهم (البابا ليو التاسع Pope Leo IV) وقد تبني هذا البابا برنامج الإصلاح المشار إليه فتحسنت الأحوال نوعا ما. 



وكل من جاء بعد ذلك من الباباوات كان يتبنى برنامج الإصلاح، وعلي رأس هؤلاء الباباوات المصلحين يقف البابا (هلدبراند) الذي كان أعظمهم جميعاً، والذي قاد بنفسه حركة إصلاحية رائعة.


----------



## asmicheal (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

للملف بقية 

تابعوا لو حبيتم


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 



أملاك الباباوية وسلطانها




بعد أن نجح اللمبارديون في غزوهم شمال إيطاليا واستقرارهم هناك في القرن السابع الميلادي، وقضوا بذلك علي الوحدة الإيطالية التي اجتهد الإمبراطور جستنيان Justinian I نفسه في أحيائها، ظلت إيطاليا حتى القرن 19 مجرد إصلاح جغرافي دون أن تكون لها وحدة سياسية تنظم أمورها، وهنا وقعت إيطاليا بين ثلاثة قوي: اللمبارديون والدوله البيزنطية والبابوية، وكانت البابوية هي القوة الأكثر استفادة في هذا التناهر. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlفالبابوية وازدياد سلطانها السياسي إلى جانب سلطانها الديني غدت تمثل إحدى القوي الحاكمة في إيطاليا، وخير ما يوضح نفوذ البابوية في هذه الفترة هو تضاعف ممتلكاتها الكنيسة، تلك الممتلكات التي لم تضمن للبابوية مورداً مالياً ضخماً فحسب بل حققت لها نوعاً من النفوذ المادي والمعنوي في البلاد. 
ذلك أن أساقفة إيطاليا استغلوا فرصة الفوضى السياسية والاجتماعية التي سادت إيطاليا آنذاك واخذوا يمتلكون الأراضي، ويتخذون لأنفسهم صفة الحكام العلمانيين، وقد ساعد رجال الكنيسة علي تحقيق أغراضهم هذه ومطامعهم في الاستيلاء علي الأراضي، أن صغار الملاك في إيطاليا بحثوا عن سلطة قوية يدخلون تحت حمايتها، فلم يجدوا وسط الفوضى الناجمة عن النزاع بين اللمبارديين والبيزنطيين سوي الكنيسة درءاً لهم و ملاذاً، فسلموها أراضيهم مختارين وأصبحوا شبه مستأجرين لها، مقابل حصولهم علي نوع من الحماية والامان وأمام زيادة رقعة أملاك الكنيسة وعلي رأسها البابا فقد ازداد مركز إيرادات البابا في روما، بل وزودها أيضا بوسيلة تمارس بها الكنيسة نفوذها الأدبي والمادي في كل أرجاء إيطاليا، إذ كان للكنيسة منذ عهد قسطنطين الحق القانوني في حيازة الأملاك، وظلت هذه الأملاك في ازدياد مستمر بسبب وصايا أغنياء المسيحيين لها بالأموال، وما كان يهبه لها أشراف روما من أراضى، وقد بلغت هذه السطوة دورتها في عهد البابا جريجورى الكبير (العظيم)، حيث كانت له رسائله ألي أعوان من الأساقفة تدل علي كيفية تنظيمه أدارته لتلك الممتلكات، بل وتظهر الدور الذي لعبة جريجورى نفسه في تنمية موارد الكنيسة، حيث بذل فيما وجهه من تعليمات إليهم حتى وصلت إلى قساوسة الايبارشيات*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وكانوا آنذاك يعتبرون موظفين كنيسيين يجمعون في عملهم بين واجبات حكام الأقاليم والقضاة والموكلين بتوزيع الصدقات في أماكنهم وبين أعمالهم الروحية وأن كانت ضعيفة إذ نجد التعاليم تشمل أصول تربية المواشي وتنظيم الإيجار وحيازة الرقيق، وجميع الأمور التي تهم كل مالك أرض، وتنظيم الاستيراد. وكانت السروج تأتي من كامبانيا وعروق الخشب من بروتيوم لتستخدمها كنيسة روما، أما صقلية التي كانت فيها اغني الأوقاف وأوسعها مساحة فكانت ترسل إليهم القمح ليفي بحاجة روما. 
هذا يدل علي أن نشاط الكنيسة قد حل محل الحكومة الإمبراطورية في روما نفسها، وكانت الإيرادات الضخمة التي يحصل عليها البابا من هذه الطرق تستخدم في: 
*1- *افتداء الأسري.
*2-* تخفيف ضائقات المجاعات وصيانة المستشفيات والأنفاق عليها .
*3-* إعانة مختلف الكنائس التي تعرضت لغارات اللوبياردين .
*4-* كما كانت تقدم منها الرشاوى علي البلاط الإمبراطوري ومختلف الموظفين البيزنطيين الذين يعتبر تعاونهم مع روما أمرا ضرورياً .
هذا في أول الأمر إلا أن الوضع تغير لمصلحة الباباوات الشخصية كما سنرى بعد هذا ألا أن الكنيسة بلغت اكبر مساحة لها من النفوذ في عهد هذا الرجل.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

جريجوري الأول الأكبر بابا روما (590-604)

 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html
ولد في روما عام 540 من آسرة عريقة من النبلاء، واظهر منذ طفولته نزعة دينية قوية ن فاستغل الثروة التي ورثها عن أسرته في تأسيس ستة أديرة دينية كبيرة في جزيرة صقلية وديراً سابقاً في روما، واستقال من منصبة الكبير الذي عينة فيه الإمبراطور جستين الثاني، ووزع ما تبقي لدية علي الفقراء والمعوزين وانقطع للحياة الديرية، وعندما اجمع رجال الدين علي اختياره لمنصب البابوية عام 560، علي الرغم تمنعة الشديد  أخذت تظهر شخصية كبابا علي حقيقتها فولع باللاهوت والاعتقاد في المعجزات وتحمس لحياة الديرية، كما اتصف بالتواضع واتخذ لنفسه لقب " خادم خدام " ولكن كان في مظهره كبابا يتعامل مع السلطات الاخري اتصف بالإعزاز بالنفس والسلطة، ظهر هذا في رسائله إلى معاصريه من الأساقفة والملوك لينهاهم عن المفاسد وبأمرهم بالخير والبر.
*

*​*أعماله فى روما:*
ظهرت شخصيته في السياسة والإدارة والتبشير ن فسلطته في روما كانت اقرب ألي الحكومة الدنيوية منها ألي الدين، فأخذ ينظم وسائل النزوع ضد اللمباردين كأعداد الجنود وتحصين الاسواء وتشييد القلاع وتسليمها، والقيام ببعض الهجمات العسكرية وكان هو الذي يقوم بالتفاوض معهم عن الشعب الروماني حتى عقد معهم معاهده سنة 598 تنهي الحروب بينهما والتي كانت قد استمرت حوالي ثلاثين سنه.
وعلي الرغم من أن اختيار جريجوري العظيم هذا المنصب البابوية تطلب موافقة الإمبراطور البيزنطي، وقبول البابا الجديد لجميع قرارات المجامع الدينية السابقة، ألا أن جريجوري اظهر تمسكه بسيادة كرسي روما علي بقية الكراسي في الشرق والغرب، حتى انه حاول فرض سيادة البابويه القضائية علي كراسي الأساقفة الشرقيين بما فيهم أسقف القسطنطينية ولكنه فشل.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

تنافي السلطة البابوية في روما

 
كان ضعف النائب الإمبراطوري في إيطاليا وافتقاره في معظم الحالات إلى المال والرجال، يساعد علي ازدياد نفوز البابا المدني في بقية أنحاء إيطاليا، فضلاً عما فعله جريجوري من نفوز البابا مدنيا إلى أفريقيا وأسبانيا وإنجلترا فقد عمل جريجوري علي نشر الكاثوليكية بين القوط الضريبي، وبذلك ادخل أسبانيا ضمن الكنيسة الغربية، كما أرسل بعثه إلى إنجلترا لنشر المسيحية هناك ومحاولة سيطرته سياسيا عليها، وكانت كلمته مسموعة في غاليا. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlعلي أن هذه المكانة السامية التي وصلتها الباباوية في عهد جريجوري الأول Pope Gregory I (العظيم) سرعان ما أدت إلى نوع من التنافس بينهما وبين الإمبراطورية نتيجة لاعتزاز كل من الطرفين بسمو مركزة، وهو تنافس أدى إلى الصدام اكثر من مره في العصور الوسطي، حيث بدأ أول احتكاك بينهما أيام الإمبراطور قنسطانز الثاني (قنسطنطينوس) 641-668 والبابا مارتن الأول 649-655 وكان هذا البابا قد عقد مجمعاً في روما 649 أعلن فيه بطلان المرسوم الذي أصدره الإمبراطور بخصوص تحريم أي نقاش حول الطبيعة الواحدة للسيد المسيح، في الوقت الذي كانت البابوية تطمع في تحريم المونوفيزينية واضطهاد أتباعها، ولم يستطع الإمبراطور أن يغفر للبابا هذه اللطمة، فأمر نائبه في إيطاليا بانتهاز الفرصة للقبض علي البابا، فتم له ذلك أرسل البابا إلى القسطنطينية حيث حوكم ونفي إلى القرم ومات هناك سنه 655.
وقد شجع هذا الإمبراطور علي تحقيق سيطرته والانتقال إلى إيطاليا سنه 663 حيث اشتبك مع اللومبارديين، وقصد روما حيث قدم له البابا فيتاليان (657-6729) فرد من الولاء والتبعية. 
إلا أن هذه الأعمال أضرت بسمعه الإمبراطور أكثر مما أفادته، نظراً لأنه لم يتورع عن نهب كثير من التحف والآثار الثمينة التي وجدها في روما، هذا في الوقت الذي لم يغفر الإيطاليون للإمبراطور قنسطانز هذا ما فعله بالبابا مارتن (مارثن) الذي اعتبروه شهيداً. 
وكانت هذه الزيارة كذلك أول لبنه في الصراع الكبير بين البابوية والإمبراطور، إذا أحس قنسطانز عندئذ بخطورة ازدياد نفوذ البابوية فحاول أن يقلم أظافرها*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *فمنح رئيس أساقفته رارافنا – وكان تابعاً لسلطان البابا حق الاستقلال عن البابا. وعدم الخضوع لسلطانه الروحي، وقد استمر هذا الشقاق بين روما وأسقفيه رافنا عشرين عاماً، حتى انتهي الأمر بعوده الأخيرة إلى حظيرة البابوية مره أخرى. 
وقد عاد الإمبراطور جستنيان الثاني (685-695) إلى معاودة القبض علي البابا سرجيوس (607-701) وإرساله إلى القسطنطينية، ولكن النائب الإمبراطوري تعرض للحامية البيزنطية المنوط بها تنفيذ الأمر وسانده شعب روما في ذلك، وانتصر البابا بذلك علي الإمبراطور الذي عزل. 
وقد ساعدت الفوضي التي تعرضت لها الإمبراطورية البيزنطية في الاثنين وعشرين سنه التالية (695-717) علي ضعف نفوذها في إيطاليا، الأمر الذي أعطي البابوية فرصة للظهور والتمتع بسلطات سياسية اكثر، حتى البابا حنا السادس (701-705) الذي باشر جمع الضرائب في روما، كما عقد المعاهدات مع الحكام اللمبارديين.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

انتصار البابوية الرومانية وازدياد نفوذها
 
ساءت العلاقات ألي حد كبير بين روما والقسطنطينية في عهد البابا جريجوري الثاني (715، 731) Pope Gregory II عندما أخذ الإمبراطور ليو الايسوري سياسية منع التعامل مع الأيقونات والتعبد لها (اللاايقونية) واستغل جريجوري هذه الأزمة بالإضافة ألي ضعف نفوذ الإمبراطور في أواسط إيطاليا وجميع الضرائب، واصدر قرار بحرمان النائب الإمبراطوري في إيطاليا، وبذلك خرج عن سلطان الإمبراطور، وتحالف مع ملوك اللمبارديين المتدنيين الذين أسسوا كثيراً من الأديرة والكنائس. 
ألا انه أعلن انه لا يعادي الإمبراطور رغم كل هذا، ومن ثم أوصل زمام الصراع بين ملوك لمبارويا الإمبراطور ليخرج هو بالغنيمة وحده بعيداً عنهما معاً.
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlخصوص وانه وقع في حرب الأيقونات مع الإمبراطور ولكنه خرج منها، أعاد الهيبة للأيقونات ظلت الحروب بين البابويه التي كانت دائماً محافظة علي وضعها السياسي والديني. وبين السلطات السياسية سواء كان إمبراطور القسطنطينية أو ملوك اللمبارد في شمال ووسط إيطاليا إلى، خرجت من كل هذا منتصرة وبيدها مكاسب كثيرة سواء في الأراضي والمال، في السلطة السياسية والحكم*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *مستغله الفرصة التي كانت تواثيها سواء عندما كان ينسب الصراع بين السلطتين الزمنيتين الإمبراطور واللومبارد أو بين الأباطرة في الغال وبين المسلمين. 
وانتهي الأمر بالبابوية في القرن الثامن ألي، أصبحت أملاكها اقوي وحدة مترابطة في إيطاليا، إذا امتدت من البحر الادرياتي ورافنا شرقاً حتى روما في الغرب في حين فشلت مملكه اللمبارويين في محاولتها لتوحيد إيطاليا. 
وهكذا اكتسبت البابوية سلطاناً سياسياً إلى جانب سلطانها الروحي حتى أصبحت عقبة في سبيل الوحدة الإيطالية الكاملة التي لم تتحقق ألا في القرن 19، ألا أنها رغم هذا أصيبت بالكبرياء والغرور، ونست إبان هذا الصراع الكثير من القيم المسيحية والواجبات الخاصة بها ودارت في ملك الشهوات والمال الذي هو اصل لكل الشرور، ومن ثم ضربت نفسها بادواء كثيرة نسميها "أمراض الكنيسة" سنوردها في حينه.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنييسة الغربية

 دير كلوني
 
رأينا صفحه سوداء من مفاسد الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في عصورها الوسطي خلال القرنيين التاسع والعاشر، مما أدي ألي أيقاظ بعض الضمائر التي أفزعها ما أل أليه أمر الكنيسة ورجال الدين في غرب أوروبا، وكان، انبعثت الدعوة ألي الإصلاح في النصف الأول من القرن العاشر في منطقة اللويين جنوب شرق الغال (فرنسا حالياً) حيث كانت الحياة الديرية قوية وسليمة، ويلاحظ، هذه المنطقة كانت متاثرة جداً بحياة الرهبنة البا خومية المصرية. 
وهناك وبدأ أحد المصلحين واسمه جيرارد وهذه الحركة الإصلاحية، فبدأ بتأسيس كنيسة قرب نامور في عام 914، ثم الحق بها بعد فترة ديراً، وسرعان ما سارت هذه الحركة الإصلاحية في اللورين سيراً طيباً، في وقت كانت أحوال الكنيسة سيئة للغاية كما رأينا  حتى نخر السوس في الأديرة ذاتها وتفشت الأمراض الاجتماعية والنفسية والروحية بين رهبانها أيضا، خاصة وان هؤلاء هم ما يبقي للمسيحي، يراه، إذ هم أهم ثروة للكنيسة. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlفلم يبق صوت للإصلاح ألا في هذا الدير، الذي نادي رهبانه بالعودة إلى تعاليم سلفهم الصالح وذلك بتطبيق نظم القديس بندكت علي الحياة الديرية ولنعلم، هذا البندكت إنما أسس نظمه علي ما وصله بين نظم الأديرة الباخومية المصرية والذي أوصلها إياه جون كاسيانوس كما أوضحنا من قبل 
ألا، حركة الإصلاح الكولونية ظلت محلية الطابع، لان أنصار الفساد في الكنيسة استمروا خارج المنطقة اقوي نفوذاً، فنجد، الرجال الدين الفاسدين اللذين قادوهم في دعوتهم الإصلاحية، لان الإصلاح لم يكن في صالحهم، وان الفساد هو الطريق الأكثر ربحاً لهم، ثم انهم القوا حياة الضعف والانحلال الروحي، واصبحوا كالجسد الميت الذي يحاول المصلون بعث الحياة فيه من جديد، وبذلك كان هؤلاء الفاسدون حائلاً قوياً دون حركة الإصلاح. 
ومهما كان الأمر فان الحركة الإصلاحية التي ظهرت في إقليم اللوريين هذه لم تكن الوحيدة من نوعها، إذ عاصرتها أخري للإصلاح انبعثت داخل فرنسا أسسها "وليم التقي" دوق اكوتين، حيث أسس ديراً هو الأخر في كلوني Cluny Abbey عام 910 م. 
*

*​*نظام دير كلونى: *
روعي في هذا الدير الجديد تجنب الأخطاء والمفاسد التي ترددت فيها بقية الأديرة المعاصرة، ليصبح رأساً لحركة إصلاحية ديريه شاملة، ومن ذلك، دير كلوني لم يقبل أرضا من أمير إقطاعي أو حاكم مقابل خدمات أو ارتباطات إقطاعية مع ذلك الأمير أو الحاكم، وهكذا جاءت جميع المنح التي تلقاها دير كلوني من ارض أو غيرها حرة غير مشروطة، ولا بتنافي عنها حاجتها آلا حسن الثواب والصلاة من اجله بذكري في القداسات فقط. 
وإذا كان نظام البندكتيين الذي اخذ من الشركة الباخومية تطلب من الرهبان القيام بقسط كبير من العمل اليدوي في الحقول، إلا انه لوحظ عدم تطبيق هذا المبدأ بصورة تكفل تحقيق الغرض المنشود، لان معظم الأراضي التي كانت تمنح للأديرة عليها فلاحوها المرتبطون بها الذين يقومون بفلاحتها. 
ومن هنا وفروا علي هؤلاء الرهبان الجهود والوقت الذي كان يستطيع منهم في العمل اليدوي ليخصص للبحث والصلاة والتعبد تلافياً للفراغ والبطالة التي لا تتماشى وحياة الراهب من اجل هذا اتجه الرهبان الكولونيون إلى الفكر، فدرسوا وصلوا وصاموا، وقد قام نظام هذه الأديرة علي أسس من الطاعة المطلقة والتفاني في خدمة الجماعة لكل فالفرد لا شيء وانما المجموع هو كل شيء، أي التوجة نحو بناء كنيسة روحية هي مجموع من المؤمنين وليس مجرد أفراد لا حياة روحية فيهم. 
كذلك أدراك زعماء الحركة الكونية، الأمراض الخطيرة التي تعرضت لها الكنيسة حينئذ إنما جاءت نتيجة ارتباط الكنيسة بالدولة وما نجم عنها من تدخل في أمور السياسية والإدارة التي ما اغني الكنيسة عنها، لان ما لقيصر لقصير ومال لله لله، وازاء هذا عاد أصحاب مبدأ دير كلوني إلي الفصل بين السلطتين الروحية والزمنية، إذ هو أول مرحلة من مراحل العلاج لما أصاب الكنيسة من أمراض عرفناها في اختصار ولعل هذا هو السبب في حرصهم علي، يكون نظامهم الديري تابعاً للبابوية مباشرة دون، يكون للحكام العلمانيين أو الأساقفة المحليين إشراف علي الأديرة الكلونية التي تقع داخل مناطق نفوذهم*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وهكذا أصبحت الأديرة الكلونية تخضع لأشراف مركزي شديد، إذ لا يوجد لها سوي مقدم (ربيت) واحد في الدير الرئيسي بكلوني هو المسئول الأول عن بقية سلسلة هذه الأديرة التي يشرف عليها رؤساء لا يتمتعون باستقلال كبير في اديرتهم ويخضعون خضوعاً مباشراً للرئيس العام في كلوني الذي كان له حق التفتيش عليهم بين الحين والحين لمراقبة سلوكهم واختيار دراساتهم ونموهم الروحي والأخلاقي، وهذا الرئيس كان يخضع بدورة للبابا خضوعاً مباشراً أي لم يفلح هذا النظام عن الكنيسة الرومانية وانما انسلخ عن نظم الحكم والسياسة والادارة التي لا دخل فيها ولا تتدخل هي في شئونه. 
وسرعان ما اشتهر دير كلوني وطابت انفس الرعية بوجوده، أحس الشعب، قد افتقده في زمن الظلم، وانتشرت هذه الأديرة في غرب أوروبا انتشاراً واسعاً وفي سرعة فائقة، حتى، كثيراً من الأديرة البندكتية المعروفة في كل من فرنسا وألمانيا تركت نظمها التي بليت أصابها البغض والفساد لتكون ضمن سلسله أديرة كلوني وتحت رئاستها، هذا بالاضافه إلى الأديرة الاخري التي اختارت، تحتفظ باستقلالها ألا انها تأثرت في نظمها بمبادىء الإصلاح الكلوني. فكانت كلونية المخبر.
والذي يهمنا ألان من أمر هذة الحركة إنها لم تلبث، تطورت واتسع افقها، فبعد، كانت تستهدف في أول أمرها إصلاح الحياة الديرية وحدها، إذا بها في القرن الحادي عشر  تسعي نحو إصلاح الكنيسة لكل إصلاحا شاملاً معتمدة في ذلك علي ما اصبح للأديرة الكلونية ورجالها من قوة وعظمة ونفوذ واسع عند منتصف القرن الحادي عشر .
حقيقية، الدعوة الكلونية تعرضت لمعارضة قوية من كثير من الأساقفة بل من بعض المؤسسات الديرية الاخري التي آلف أهلها حياة الفساد والكسل الروحي ألا، حركة الإصلاح الكلوني استطاعت، تستمر في طريقها السوي دون، تؤثر فيها هذه الحركات المعارضة 
وقد تعرض الرهبان الكلونيون لامراض الكنيسة علي النحو الذي فصلناه من قبل ونجحوا إلى حد ما بالنسبة لامراض السيمونية وزواج رجال الدين ومظاهر الفساد الاخري ألا انهم اصطدموا بمسالة التقليد العلماني أي تدخل الأباطرة والإقطاعيين في سيامة رجال الدين حتى وصلوا إلى الباباوات.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


  الموقف العام من التقليد العلماني




كان من الواضح أن هذا الوضع الشائن أفادت منه الدولة الرومانية سياسياً إذ جعل كبار رجال الدين تابعين للحكام العلمانيين، وجعل الوظائف الدينية إقطاعات يمنحها هؤلاء الحكام لرجال الدين، لذلك تمسك أباطرة الدولة الرومانية المقدسة بوجه خاص بهذا الحق واعتبروا تخليهم عنه خسارة كبيرة تحيق بسلطانهم السياسي ولكن الكنيسة هي التي كانت الخاسرة في الواقع بسبب هذا الوضع الشاذ الذي أدى إلى تفككها وعدم ارتباطها تحت زعامة البابوية، بعد أن أصبح تعيين الأساقفة مرتبطاً بإذن من الملك أو الإمبراطور، حتى الأمير الإقطاعي يعينهم لخدمة أغراضه ولتحقيق أهدافه من تخويف الشعب وإرهابه ومعاملته كرقيق في حين أراد الحكم العلمانيون من أباطرة وأمراء أن يسيطروا علي رجال الدين سيطرتهم علي إقطاعاتهم بما حمله من اقناء (عبيد) وان يتحكموا في تعينهم حتى يكونوا أداه طبيعية في أيديهم، ولاسيما، رجال الكنيسة كانوا الفئة الوحيدة المتعلمة – التي تستطيع القراءة والكتابة – ومن ثم اشتدت حاجة الحكام العلمانيين إليهم ليستخدموهم في الأمور الإدارية والحساب. وليس الأمر وقف عند هذا الحد بل تعداه إلى تدخل الملوك والأمراء في اختيار الباباوات أنفسهم، فاخذ أمراء روما يسيطرون علي البابوية، وبوجه خاص بعد وفاة بندكت الثامن عام 1014م، واختاروا لهذا المنصب الخطير من يحقق لهم أغراضهم حتى ولو كان من غير رجال الدين، مما جعل كثيراً من الباباوات يستخدمون الأباطرة الألمان لحماية الباباوية. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlولكن قيام الأباطرة الألمان بحماية البابوية جعل من البابوية صنعه، لهم مما استاء له الكرادلة المصلحين، فانتهزوا فرصة وفاة الإمبراطور هنري الثالث عام 1056، واختاروا البابا ستيفن التاسع (ستيڤن) عقب وفاة البابا فكتور الثاني (ڤيكتور) عام 1057، ويبدو أن هذا الاختيار لم يرق في أعين أمراء روما، فطردوا البابا ستفن التاسع Pope Stephen IX وعينوا البابا بندكت العاشر، وعندئذ تمسك الكرادلة برأيهم ورفضوا الاعتراف بالبابا الجديد حتى تم عزله هو الأخر. ولوضع حد لهذه الفوضى دعا البابا نيقولا الثاني مجمعا دينيا في روما 1059 لتنظيم اختيار البابا وإنقاذ البابوية من الهوة التي غرقت فيها*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وكان قرر هذا المجمع، يتولي الكرادلة وحدهم – وهم أساقفة روما وضواحيها السبع – انتخاب البابا، علي، يستدعي الشعب ورجال الإكليروس بعد ذلك لمجرد الموافقة علي هذا الاختيار، هذا فضلاً عن ضرورة اختيار البابا من بين رجال الإكليروس في روما نفسها، إلا في حاله عدم توافر المؤهلات والشروط المطلوبة اللازمة للمنصب البابوي في أحدهم، فإذا تقدر لأي سبب أجراء عملية انتخاب البابا في روما فإنه يجوز أجراء هذه العملية في أي مكان أخر. 
وبذلك استطاعت البابوية أن تتحرر من نفوذ نبلاء روما وسيطرة الأباطرة جميعاً.
فضلاً عن أن اختيار البابا أصبح ذا شكل انتخابي في هيئة مختارة من صفوة رجال الكنيسة لذلك ليس من المبالغة أن هذا الإجراء كان الخطوة الأولى في سبيل إقامة إدارة مركزية في الكنيسة تستطيع أن تباشر حركة الإصلاح الكنسي بوجه عام.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

 أهم الشخصيات الإصلاحية في أوروبا في القرن الحادي عشر
 
من الشخصيات البارزة التي ظهرت في هذا المجمع الكاردينال هلدبرانت الذي رأى بثاقب بصره إقناع أعضاء المجمع بعدم المساس بحقوق الإمبراطور القائم وهو هنري الرابع علي، يحرم خلفاؤه من أي حق في اختيار الباباوات فيما بعد ذلك، ولم تلبث شهره هلدبراند ومكانته، أدت إلى المناداة به بالإجماع لتولي منصب البابوية في عام 1073 تحت اسم جريجوري السابع، وبذلك بدأت صفحة في تاريخ البابوية بل في تاريخ الكنيسة الغربية الكاثوليكية في العصور الوسطي. 
والواقع، البابا جريجوري السابع (1073-1085) لم يكن مجدداً ومتكراً، ولم يسهم ألا بقسط ضئيل في نظريه السمو البابوي، لان هذه النظرية القديمة ترجع إلى أيام اغريغوريوس الأول (590-604) وكثير غيره من الباباوات وحاولوا، يطبقوا هذه النظرية بسمو البابوية في علاقتها مع الأباطرة، ولكن إذا كانت نظرية السمو البابوي في ذاتها ليست وليده أفكار جريجوري السابع ألا، من حقه، يفخر بان أول من طبق هذه النظرية في إصرار وعناد، ذلك انه كان يقدر ضخامة مهمة البابوية وعظم رسالتها، حتى انه قال "أنني لا اقبل البقاء في روما يوما واحد إذا أدركت أنني عديم الفائدة في الكنيسة" 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوقد بدأ جريجوري عمله بأن عقد مجمعاً في روما عام 1074 لمعالجة مشاكل الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت، وهي كما سبق وعرضنا السيمونية وزواج رجال الدين والتقليد العلماني، وقد اصدر هذا المجمع عده قرارات تنص كل من توصل إلى منصباً في الكنيسة عن طريق الشراء، وان لا يسمح في المستقبل بشراء الحقوق الكنسية وبيعها، *كذلك تقرر فصل كل عضو من الكنيسة اتهم بالاستسلام لشهواته. *
أما عن زواج رجال الدين، فقد دعا جريجوري السابع الشعب المسيحي إلي عدم التعاون مع أي قس أو أسقف لا يحرص علي التمسك بسنه الرسل وتعاليم البابوية كما منع القساوسة المتزوجين من الخدمة والوعظ في الكنائس، وحرم علي الشعب الاستماع إليهم.
علي انه إذا كان البابا جريجوري السابع قد استطاع مكافحة السيمونية وزواج رجال الدين عن طريق تشريعات داخلية في الكنيسة، فإنه كان من المتعذر عليه مكافحة مبدا التقليد العلماني دون الاصطدام بالحكام العلمانيين*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وعلي رأسهم إمبراطور الدولة الرومانية المقدسة صاحب النفوذ السياسي الواسع في ألمانيا وإيطاليا، وتتضح لنا نظره جريجوري السابع إلى الحكام العلمانيين ومكانتهم من رجال الدين في عبارته الشهيرة (أن قوة الملوك مستمدة من كبرياء البشر، وقوة رجال الدين مستمدة من رحمه الله، وان البابا سيد الأباطرة لانه يستمد فداسته من تراث سلفه القديس بطرس).
أما خير ما يلخص أراء البابا الخاصة بعظمة الوظيفة البابوية وسموها وسلطانها الروحي العالمي، فهي المجموعة التي تنسب أليه والتي جمعت بعد وفاته بقليل حوالي عام 1087، وتعرف بمجموعة باسم الإدارة البابوية أو الأوامر البابوية واهم مواردها: 
+ البابا وحده هو الذي يتمتع بسلطة عالمية. 
+ البابا وحده يمتلك سلطه رسامة الاساقفه وعزلهم 
+ جميع الأمراء العلمانيين يجب، يقبلوا قدم البابا وحده 
+ للبابا الحق في عزل الأباطرة 
+ لا يجوز عقد أي مجمع ديني عام ألا بأمر البابا 
+ ليس لأي فرد، يلغي قراراً بابوياً، في حين انه من حق البابا، يلغي قرارات بقيه الشعب. 
+ لا يسال البابا عما يفعل ولا يحاكم علي تصرفاته 
+ للبابا، يجيز لرعايا أي حاكم علماني تحلل من العهود و إيمان الولاء الذي اقسموها لحاكمهم. ​وهكذا يبدو من المبادئ السابقة، جريجوري السابع أمن إيمانا قوياً بأن البابا له السلطة العليا في حكم المجتمع المسيحي، وانه يعزل الملوك والأباطرة بوصفه نائباً القديس بطرس، فإذا امتنع حاكم علماني عن تنفيذ تعاليم الكنيسة، فإن لها، تحاربه بالأسلحة الروحية والمادية، وبعبارة أخري فإن جريجوري السابع رأي الطريق الوحيد لأصلاح العالم وتخليصه من الفوضى والشرور، هو إخضاعه للكنيسة، وإخضاع الكنيسة للبابوية، لذلك وجه جريجوري السابع مجمع روما الديني عام 1075نحو اتخاذ قرار حاسم بشان التقليد العلماني هذا نصه: 
(إن أي فرد من ألان فصاعدا بتقليد مهام وظيفته الدينية من أحد الحكام العلمانيين يعتبر مطروداً من الوظيفة ومحروماً من الكنيسة ومن رعاية القديس بطرس، وإذا جرؤ إمبراطور أو ملك أو دوق أو كونت، أو أي شخص علماني علي تقليد أحد رجال الدين مهام وظيفته الدينية فانه يحرم من الكنيسة فوراً) 
ومن الواضح، تطبيق هذا القرار يعني تحرير كافة رجال الدين في الاسقفيات والكنائس والأديرة من إشراف الملوك والأمراء في مختلف البلاد، كما يعني جعل البابا في روما هو المشرف الوحيد علي جميع رجال الدين في كل العالم المسيحي الغربي: من حيث تعينهم أو رسا متهم في مناصبهم والفصل في مشاكلهم والإشراف علي أعمالهم 
وهكذا أخذت سياسة جريجوري السابع تنذر بصدام عنيف مع الحكام العلمانيين فرفض وليم الفاتح ملك إنجلترا الاعتراف بسيادة البابوية والتبعية لها، في حين لم يعبأ فيليب الأول ملك فرنسا (1060-1108) بآراء البابا وطلباته، واستمر في سياسته نحو الكنيسة. 
أما أباطرة ألمانيا فكان من الطبيعي ألا يقبلوا إقرار جريجوري السابع العنيف الذي يمس سيادتهم وإشرافهم علي رجال الدين في بلادهم، ولا سيما، نحو نصف مساحة أراضى ألمانيا وثروتها كانت في أيدي رجال الدين من اساقفه وأديرة، فكان معني تنفيذ قرار البابا جريجوري السابع خروج هذه الأراضي من قبضه الإمبراطور ودخولها تحت سيطرة البابا، الأمر الذي يجعل الحكومة الإمبراطورية ضرباً من الشكليات أو المستحيلات وبهذا وأوشكت البابوية، تقع في صدام عنيف مع السلطة السياسية وهو النزاع الذي شغل أوروبا طوال القرنيين التاليين، حتى اصبح تاريخها في هذه الفترة من العصور الوسطي يدور حول محور واحد، هو البابوية والإمبراطورية وهنا نشير إلى، البابا جريجوري السابع عندما شرع في سياسته الإصلاحية العنيفة لم يعتمد علي سلاح التشريعات والأوامر البابوية التي أصدرها فقط، وانما اعتمد أيضا علي سلاح قوي، هم رجال الأديرة الكلونية أو كما كانوا يسمون(الرهبان السود) كما اسماهم معاصروهم، من كثرة اصوامهم وصلواتهم، وهؤلاء كانوا قوة عظمي ساندت البابا في سياسته، واعتمد عليهم في تنفيذها، كما اختار منهم مندوبيه ورسله إلى الزعماء العلمانيين والدينيين.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

بداية النزاع بين البابوية والإمبراطورية
 
شاءت الظروف، يتبلور النزاع بين البابا جريجوري السابع Pope Gregory VII والإمبراطور هنري الرابع إمبراطور الدولة الرومانية المقدسة (1056-1105) حول شغل بعض الاسقفيات الشاغرة وبخاصة في شمال إيطاليا، إذا صر كل من البابا والإمبراطور علي، لكل منهما الحق في سيامه الاساقفه وتمسك كل منهما برأيه لانه رأي، في انتصار خصمه تحطيماً للمبدأ الذي يسعي هو من اجله. 
*فهنري الرابع وجد في تمسكه برأيه محافظه علي حقه الذي ورثه عن أسلافه، وان يخصه في فرض رأيه أمر تتوقف عليه هيبته في إيطاليا وغير إيطاليا من بلاد الإمبراطورية، لذلك أسرع بتعين اثنين من اتباعه علي أسقفيتي فرمو fermo وسبوليتو spoleto، علي الرغم من أن هاتين الأسقفيتين تقعان فعلاً في دائرة اختصاص البابا. *
أما جريجوري السابع فقد تمسك من جانبه بنظرته السمو البابوي بحكم، البابا خليفة السيد المسيح علي الأرض ووريث القديس بطرس في الغرب، كما اعتبر نجاحه في فرض راية علي الإمبراطور أمرا تتوقف عليه هيبته ومستقبل البابوية، فضلا عن سياسته في الإصلاح الكنسي – وهي السياسة التي شرع فعلاً في تنفيذها. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*ثم تأزم الموقف بشكل خطير عندما عين هنري الإمبراطور أسقفا  جديداً  لميلان هو الأسقف تدالد  tedald في عام 1075، وحينئذ أدرك البابا انه لابد من العمل السريع، ويبدو، جريجوري السابع كان مستعداً عندئذ التحدي والصراع *
*فارسل رسالة شديدة اللهجة إلى هنري الرابع في أواخر عام 1075 انذره فيها بالعزل وهدده بالويل والعذاب، هو لم يخضع لرأي البابوية، وفي ذلك الوقت ثارت ثائرة الإمبراطور فعقد تجمعاً في ورمز worms في يناير 1076 قرر فيه بطلان انتخاب البابا جريجوري السابع بل وعزله من منصبه. *
وعندما سمع البابا بذلك قابله بهدوء، ودعا هو الأخر بعقد مجمع في الفاتيكان في فبراير 1076 قرر فيه توقيع الحرمان علي هنري الرابع وعزله من منصبه وتحرير جميع رعاياه واتباعه من إيمان الطاعة والتبعية التي اقسموها له*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وبذلك بدأت الحرب بينهما ومع أن موقف الطرفين كان حرجاً وصعباً ألا انه من الواضح، هنري الرابع وجد نفسه في موقف اصعب من خصمه، لان البابا كان يستطيع أن يعتمد علي عطف كثير من أبناء العالم المسيحي بوصفه الأب الروحي للكنيسة، في حين كان هنري الرابع لا يستطيع حتى الاعتماد علي ولاء رعاياه بعد أن وقع عليه البابا قراره بالحرمان بوصفه مسيحياً وعقوبة العزل بوصفه ملكاً.
وبعبارة أخري فإن كفتي البابوية والامبراطوريه لم تكونا متعادلتين أبدا عند بداية النزاع بل طيلة أدوار النزاع الآتية، لان البابا كان يستطيع، يعتمد دائماً علي أسلحه قويه أهمها شعور الشعب من حوله، فضلاً عن الأسانيد المستفادة من الكتاب المقدس التي تعطي البابا هذا الحق العظيم، في حين استند الإمبراطور فيما ذهب إليه إلى: 
*1-* القانون الروماني الذي يمجد الإمبراطورية وسلطتها وهو مستمد من أصول وثنية يسهل علي البابوية الطعن فيها. 
*2-*الجيش الإمبراطوري الذي ثبت عجزه في اكثر من مناسبة عن إخضاع البابوية 
*3-* والواقع، الإمبراطور لم يجد له نصير سوي تلك الفئة قليلة العدد من رجال الدين والإيمان الذين عرفوا بالسيمونية وسوء السيرة، وهؤلاء لم يكن لهم من النفوذ أو المقومات الخلفيه ما يجعل منهم سنداً حقيقياً للإمبراطور، أما ذو المكانة من القديسين وكبار رجال الدين فقد شايعوا جميعاً البابوية في موقفها المعادي للملك . 
*وهكذا تلفت هنري الرابع حوله فلم يجد من يعتمد عليه من الدوقات والأمراء، إذ كانوا جميعاً يخشون نزعته الاستبدادية، فكان، عقد أمراء ألمانيا وأساقفتها مجمعاً في تريبور  tribur في اكتوبر 1076 وقرروا فيه الخروج علي طاعه هنري الرابع وإنذاره باختيار إمبراطور غيره علي ألمانيا، لم يغفر له البابا في مده أقصاها فبراير 1077 م علي، يقضي الفترة ما بين اكتوبر 1076 وفبراير 1077 في أحد الأديرة محروماً من الإمبراطورية *
وكان، انسحب هنري الرابع إلي ذلك الدير الذي جعل يفكر فيه في حاله، وان كان الموقف لم يكن في حاجه إلى تفكير، ذلك أنه وجد نفسه وحيداً أمام خصم عنيد لا يرحم، فلا بدله من التراجع والاستسلام إذا أراد إنقاذ عرشه، مما تطلب من هنري الرابع سرعة العمل قبل، يجتمع أعداؤه في ألمانيا فيؤدي ذلك إلى مظاهره عدائية ضد الملك تضعف مركزه وتجعل البابا يتشدد في موقفه، واخيراً لم يجد الإمبراطور هنري الرابع حلاً أمامه سوي، يرحل سراً إلى البابا، في الوقت الذي كان البابا قد بدأ رحلته إلى ألمانيا، ولكنه أسرع عندما علم، خصمه هنري الرابع عبر الألب ساعياً إليه، واحتمي البابا في قلعه "  كانوسا" التابعة لماتيلدا ملكه تسكانيا، وكان البرد قاسياً عندما اخذ هنري الرابع يصعد الطريق الجبلي الواعر إلى قلعه كانوسا، حيث بقي ثلاثة أيام واقفاً علي الجليد أمام أبواب القلعه الموصدة في وجهه، حتى تعطف عليه البابا وسمح له بالمثول بين يديه علي الشرط بأن يسلم للبابوية بكل ما نطلبه دون أي قيد وكان ذلك في يناير 1077. 
ويقال، الإمبراطور دخل علي البابا حافي القدمين مرتدياً ثوباً من ثياب الرهبان المصنوعة من الصوف الخشن، حتى أذا ما وجد نفسه أمام خصمه ارتمي عند قدميه وانفجر باكياً وهو يصيح " اغفر لي يا أبتاه المقدس " 
فغفر له البابا بعد أن فرض عليه شروطاً قاسيه وزوده بالنصح والإرشاد اكتسب بهذا هنري الرابع غفران البابا وطالب بولاء رعاياه ولكن بعد، دفع الثمن غالياً، كلفه كرامته ومكانته، فها هو حاكم الامبراطوريه العظيم بذل نفسه أمام البابا ويعترف للبابوية بحقوقها كاملة حتي حرمانه من رعاية الكنيسية وعزله من منصبه، وها هو حليفه قيصر وشارلمان ارتضي، يقف البابا منه موقف الحكم بينه وبين شعبه،، شاء أمرهم بالخروج علي طاعه وان شاء أمرهم بالامتثال له، لذلك ليس من المبالغة، نقرر، الضربه التي أنزلها البابوية بالإمبراطور في كانوسا كانت قاصمه، وان الأخيرة لم تسترد هيبتها ومكانتها السابقة مطلقاً بعد ذلك.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

تقييم الموقف في نظر الرأي العام الأوروبي
 
الواقع أن هنري الرابع لم يستفد كثيراً من مقابله كانوسا، كما أن هذه المقابلة لم تكن مكسباً علي طول الخط بالنسبة للبابا جريجوري السابع، حقيقة أن البابا خرج من هذه الجولة مرفوع الرأس بعد أن حقق سمو الباباوية، ولكن مسلك جريجوري نفسه العنيف أساء إلى  نسبة كبيرة من نفوس الرأي العام المسيحي، فعاب كثيرون علي البابا شدته وقسوته وهو رجل الدين الذي يجب أن يتسم بالرحمة والخلق السمح؛ فهو الأب الرحيم.
أما هنري الرابع فسرعان ما استكشف أن خسارته في كانوسا كانت كبيرة، لأن خضوعه للبابوية علي ذلك الوجه لم يفده شيئاً في استرضاء أعدائه وخصومه الخارجين عليه في ألمانيا، بل أن أنصاره في لمبارديا في شمال إيطاليا أساءهم جداَ أن يقول الإمبراطور ما وجهه أمام البابا بهذا الشكل، فنادوا بخلعه وإحلال ابنه محله، هذا في الوقت الذي اعتبر أمراء المانيا فرار الملك سراً إلى كانوسا خروجاً علي العهد الذي اخذه علي نفسه تنفيذاً لقرارات مجمع تريبور التي قضت بانزوائه في أحد الأديرة حتى يغفر له البابا. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html*ولذلك عقد الأمراء الألمان مؤتمراً في فورخهايم forhheim في مارس من عام 1077 قرروا عزل هنري الرابع عن العرش واختيار رودلف دوق سوابيا ملكاً بدله، وهنا حرص الامراء قبل البدء في الاجراءات الخاصة بتتويج الإمبراطور الجديد علي يد أسقف مينز، علي* أن* يأخذوا عليه موثقاً بألا يطالب بأي حق وراثي لأبنائه في العرش وألا يتدخل في حرية انتخاب الأساقفة.*
علي أن شعور العطف علي هنري الرابع اخذ بتزايده في سرعة حتى بلغ حدا أصبحت عنده معظم المانيا في جانبه، ما عدا سكونيا التي ناصرت رودولف، وقد استمرت الحرب الأهلية بين الطرفين قرابه ثلاثة أعوام (1077- 1080) وفتحت باب النزاع من جديد بين كل من هنري الرابع وجريجوري السابع، وذلك أن البابا اختار أن يقف موقف الحياد في المرحلة الأولى من مراحل هذه الحرب بين هنري ورودلف حتى يحصل هو من الطرفين علي اعتراف بسيادته.
وعندما انتصر رودلف علي خصمه في يناير 1080 أعلن البابا رأيه صراحة في انه يؤيد رودلف وعقد مجمعاً دينياً في نفس العام قرر فيه إعادة توقيع الحرمان علي هنري الرابع وإقصائه من العرش الإمبراطوري. 
*وهكذا اخذ جريجوري السابع ينادي بأنه قبل* أن* تحل بداية العام التالي سيكون هنري الرابع قد فقد عرشه وحياته أيضا، ولكن شاءت الظروف ألا يتحقق له شيئاً من هذا، ذلك* أن* هنري الرابع أدرك أنها معركة حياة أو موت فاظهروا إصرارا وحماساً بالغين، ولا سيما بعد* أن* آمن بوجود أنصار كثيرة له في إيطاليا وألمانيا، لذلك رد هنري الرابع علي البابا بعقد مجمع في بركسن  brixen  في يونيه 1080 دعا إليه انصاره من اساقفه ألمانيا وشمال إيطاليا، وتقرر في هذا المجمع عزل البابا جريجوري السابع من الكنيسة وانتخاب جيوبرت رئيس أساقفه رافنا ليخلفه في منصب البابوية**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). **وقد امتاز هذا البابا الجديد الذي اتخذ اسم كلفت الثالث بالخبرة الطويلة والكفاية العظيمة، فأسرع مؤتمر بركسن إلى رافنا ليوجه الأمور في شمال ايطاليا ضد منافسة جريجوري السابع، وهكذا اشتد النضال وتعقد الموقف بعد، وجد علي المسرح اثنان من الباباوات يتنازعان الكرسي البابوي واثنان من الملوك يتنازعان العرش الإمبراطوري، واختار الحظ* أن* يقف في جانب هنري الرابع وكلمنت الثالث في المانيا وإيطاليا جميعاً، إذ دارت معركة حاميه في أكتوبر 1080 انتصر فيها رودلف إلا أنه قتل فور فوزه ففاز هنري الرابع.*
أسرع هنري الرابع بعد هذا ليعبر جبال الألب ويقابل خصمه الثاني جريجوري السابع وتوجه بجيوشه إلي روما، وفي هذه المرحلة الحاسمة لم يجد البابا جريجوري إلا الاعتماد علي حليفه ماتيلدا، إلا أن قوات ماتيلدا أصيبت بهزيمة ساحقه من هنري الرابع، في روما أسرع هنري الرابع لعقد مؤتمر ديني في مارس 1084 قرر فيه عزل جريجوري السابع وحرمانه من الكنيسة، وأعقب ذلك اعتلاء كلمنت كرسي البابوية في روما وتتويج هنري الرابع إمبراطور في كنيسة القديس بطرس.
أما جريجوري السابع فقد احتمي بقلعة سانت إنجيليو في روما، ومن هناك جعل يستحث حلفاؤه في جنوب ايطاليا للإسراع لنجدته.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

اتمنى ان اكون مثل كل الناس استطيع الدخول للكنيسة ولكن الاسف انا محروم من هذه النعمة الكبرى صلواتكم لى


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

نهاية حزينة لروما وجريجوري السابع
 

http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlقدم أهل جنوب إيطاليا إلي روما لا حرصاً علي سلامه البابا جريجوري السابع، ولكن خوفاً من ازدياد نفوذ هنري الرابع في إيطاليا مما يهدد مصالحهم ومطامعهم في الوصول إلى الحكم، و أحس هنري أن قواته قد حققت عن مواجهتهم، فغادر بهم روما قبل أن يصلوها متجها إلى ألمانيا. 
وهنا أسرع أهالي روما إلى إغلاق أبواب مدينتهم في وجه الغزاة خوفاً من قسوتهم  ألا انهم افتحوا المدينة في مايو 1084 وانسابوا في شوارعها ينهبون ويدمرون كل ما تصل إليه أيديهم حتى احترقت احياء باسرها، وبيع آلاف من أهل روما في أسواق الرقيق، ثم انسحب الغزاة بعد ذلك إلى جنوب إيطاليا تاركين روما تنعي مجدها وحرقها وقد أثارت هذه الأحداث الرأي العام المسيحي ضد جريجوري، من جديد، فهو الذي تسبب في كل هذا الخراب الذي حل بأهل مدن في ذلك الوقت، لذلك خشي جريجوري السابع أن يبقي وحيداً في روما وسط مظاهر السخط التي أخذت تنهال عليه، واثر مرافقه حلفائه من هؤلاء الغزاة إلى وصوله إلى بلدة سالرنو حيث مات في مايو 1085، وكانت أخر عبارة فاه بها جريجوري السابع وهو علي فراش موته " لقد أحببت العدالة وكرهت الظلم، ولذا أموت مغترباً "


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

التقليد العلماني واستمرار الصراع بين البابوية والامبراطورية
 
بعد وفاة البابا جريجوري السابع لم تضع حلاً لمشكله التقليد العلماني، لاسيما وأنه هناك بابا نصبه الأباطرة هو البابا كلمنت الثالث، فكان يوافقهم علي كل ما يرون بينما ظل كرسي روما بعد وفاه جريجوري شاغراً لمدة سنه، ثم تناوب عليه فكتور الثالث في مايو 1086 ومات سريعاً في 1087 فاختار الكرادلة (اوربان الثاني) الذي سار علي نهج جريجوري في الإصلاح الكنسي معتمداً علي التحالف بين البابوية والإمبراطورة ماتيلدا والنورمان في جنوب إيطاليا، وبسبب هذا نشب الصراع بينه وبين البابا الإمبراطوري كلمنت الثالث، وتوجه الصراع بين أوربان والإمبراطور هنري الرابع من جديد في ألمانيا وإيطاليا فأرسل هنري جيشاً هزم جيش ماتيلدا والإيطاليين واستولي علي قلاعها ما عدا قلعة كانوسا شديدة الاستحكامات، فظن ابنه (كونراد) أن هذا عمل إلهي فخرج علي أبيه وأعلن الثورة ضده في عام 1093 حيث قام رئيس أساقفة جنوب إيطاليا بتتويجه ملكاً علي إيطاليا.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

جهود البابا أوربان الثاني وعودة الصراع مع الإمبراطور

 
*-* أخذ Pope Urban II يجوب البلاد يدعو لسلطة البابا علي الكنيسة وتقويه جانبها، ومما دعم موقفه إعلانه الحرب الصليبية علي المسلمين في عام 1065 في مجمع عقده في كليرمونت، فجعل من الكنيسة زعيمه فعلية للعالم المسيحي في هذا الصراع الذي امتد لسنوات ضد المسلمين.
-    كما عمل علي توطيد مركزه في إيطاليا وتصفيه مشكلاته مع نورمان جنوب إيطاليا وتوفي فجأه في 1099 ومات بعده البابا الامبراطوري كلمنت الثالث. 
*

*​</SPAN>*عودة الصراع بين البابا الجديد والإمبراطور:*
حاول الإمبراطور هنري الرابع Henry IV تسوية الخلاف مع الكنيسة إلا أنه وجد أن الشروط التي http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوضعها البابا اوربان جعلت الصلح يتعذر لأنها كانت في صف الكنيسة أكثر، كما أصدر البابا الجديد باسكال الثاني قرار بحرمانه من رحمه الكنيسة، فاستسلم هنري الرابع وترك العرش لابنه ومات في 1105.
وفي عهد الإمبراطور الجديد (هنري الخامس) شب الصراع من جديد حول التقليد العلماني انتهت بشروط عرضها البابا عليه وكانت: 
*-* تتنازل الكنيسة عن كل مالها من أراضى وحقوق إقطاعية وقضائية حصلت عليها أيام شارلمان. 
*-* تكتفي الكنيسة بالعشور والتبرعات الخيرية. 
*-* في مقابل ذلك تنتهي مصلحه الإمبراطور في التمسك بتقليد الأساقفة (التقليد العلماني) علي أن يعود هذا الحق للبابا وحده. 
وفي هذا يتضح مدي تضحية الكنيسة بالماديات في سبيل الحقوق الروحية، وكان من الطبيعي أن يقبل الإمبراطور هنري الخامس هذا العرض الذي يعطيه ملكيه أراضى الكنيسة وأملاكها الواسعة، ولكن خرجت مشكله أخري نتيجة لهذا، وهي موقف الأساقفة ورجال الكنيسة الذين كانوا أمراء إقطاعيين وعاشوا علي مستوي الأمراء في حياتهم الخاصة فقاموا بمظاهرات كبيرة في روما في كنيسة القديس بطرس وقتل الكثير من الشعب وقبض علي عدد من الأساقفة بمعرفة ملك ألمانيا وتدخل هنري الخامس من جديد وتنازل البابا عن هذا الحق الروحي ليعود التقليد العلماني مرة ثانية إلى يد الإمبراطور. 
إلا أن هذا الوضع لم يرض أراخنة الكنيسة فثاروا علي البابا، فلم يسعه إلا أن ينقض وعده واتفاقه، فانقسمت الكنيسة علي نفسها أمام قوي الأباطرة والأمراء وفر البابا تحت هذه الضغوط إلى جنوب إيطاليا ومات هناك في 1118.
*ولما تولي بعده البابا كالكتس الثاني في 1119 عقد مجمعاً دينياً في ريمس وتفاهم الإمبراطور الذي كان قد مل هذا الصراع، وبذلك أخذ الطرفان يبحثان عن حل توفيقي للمشكلة، واظهر البابا للإمبراطور* أن* هدف البابوية ليس إضعاف الإمبراطورية وتقليل شأنها وإنما تعظم قدرها وتقويه نفوذها، وبهذا عقدت بينهما اتفاقية ورمز  worms  في سنه 1122**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). **ونصت علي* أن* يكون انتخاب *الأساقفة *ورؤساء الأديرة خارج ألمانيا وفق القانون الكنسي دون أي تدخل من جانب السلطة العلمانية، وبعد الاحتفال بتقليد الأسقف دينياً يستطع الإمبراطور* أن* يكلفه أو يزوده بأية سلطة، أما في ألمانيا فيكون اختيار *الأساقفة *عن طريق الانتخاب، وللإمبراطور أو مندوبه حق حضور عمليه الانتخاب دون الالتجاء إلى السيمونية أو العنف، وبعد* أن* يتم انتخاب الأسقف قانونياً يقلده الإمبراطور علمانياً قبل تقليده دينياً. *
هكذا وضعت هذه الاتفاقية حداً للنزاع حول التقليد العلماني، أنهت الدور الأول من أدوار النزاع بين السلطتين الدينية والسياسية في أوروبا.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

المرحلة الثانية من الصراع بين الإمبراطورية والبابوية
 
مر قرابة قرن من الزمان ووصل إلى كرسي البابوية البابا ادريان الرابع Pope Adrian IV ووصل إلى الإمبراطورية فردريك الأول، وجعل كل منهما بسعي لتقويه مركزه خصوصاً وان كلا منهما كانت له شخصيته القويه بالاضافه إلي الحروب الصليبيه التي كانت رحاها دائرة في الشرق 
فلما بدأ الامبراطور يجور علي حقوق البابا حتى أنه حبس كبير اساقفه لوند الذي كان صديق حميماً للبابا ادريان الرابع، وعندما دخل مندوب البابا علي الامبراطور عام 1157 حياه بعبارة غريبة هي "أن البابا يحيك كوالد والكرادلة يحيونك كاخوة "
فدهش فردريك من هذه التحية التي جعلت من الكرادلة اخوة مساويين للإمبراطور، كما، الإمبراطور دهش من رسالة البابا المرسلة إليه والتي احتوت عبارة فوداها، التابع الإمبراطوري يعتبر منحه من البابا، فالبابا بذلك يمنح الإمبراطورية للإمبراطور، فثار لكرامته وايده الاساقفه الألمان في ذلك (لاحظ انقسام الكنيسة بين كنيسة ألمانية تتبع الإمبراطور واخري في روما تتبع البابا) أدرك الإمبراطور، قبوله لهذه الرسالة هو تنازل عن حقه واعلان تبعيته لهذا البابا، ولذلك رد مدافعاً عن حقه " أننا نتسلم الإمبراطور من الله عن طريق انتخاب الأمراء، فأن شريعة الله تقضي بان يكون حكم العالم بواسطة سيفي الإمبراطورية والبابوية، كما قضت تعاليم القديس بطرس، بان يجب علي الناس، يخافوا الله ويكرموا الملك (رسالة بطرس الأولي الايه 17)  وعلي هذا فإن كل ما يقوله بأننا تسلمنا التاج الإمبراطوري إقطاعا من البابا يعتبر باطل العقيدة لانه يخالف أوامر الله وتعليم بطرس الرسول. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوقع هذا الرد وقع الصاعقة علي رأس البابا، وكان عليه، يتجنب سوء الصدام بينهما ولو، سوء النية قد توافر بين الطرفين، وان هذا الحادث قد كشف النقاب عن حقيقة شعور كل منهما تجاه الأخر ومهد الطريق لصدام قريب بينهما 
فالإمبراطور بدأ يدخل بنفوذه في منطقه نفوذ البابا في شمال إيطاليا وساعده علي ذلك خوف بعض الآراء وضعفهم هناك بالإضافة إلى ضعف البابا نفسه لكبر سنه وتوفي في 1159 وخلفه الكاردينال رولاند باسم البابا اسكندر الثالث وظل في منصبه قرابة 22 سنه (1159- 1181) تمسك أثناءها بحقوق الباباوية ودخل النزاع إلى مرحله العنف بين الإمبراطور وبينه سيما وانه كانت تحكمها علاقات سيئه قديمة بينهما، فاستعمل البابا في روما سلاح الحرمان ضد بابا ألمانيا مما آثار الإمبراطور، واراد، يكسر أنيابه حتى بالسلاح لو استطاع ألا، اساقفه ألمانيا أنفسهم وهم التابعون له لم يوافقوه علي، يشهر السلاح ضد الكنيسة مهما كان الأمر، فتألف حلف علماني بزعامة الإمبراطور الذي ثار لكرامة الامبراطوريه، وعقد رجال الاكليروس في روما حلفاً واحد برئاسة البابا اسكندر قراراً بحرمان الإمبراطور من رحمه الكنيسة. 
وهنا نفذ الإمبراطور فكرته وهو استعمال القوه العسكرية فزحف علي روما بجيش جرار، فهرب البابا إلى جنوب إيطاليا حيث النورمان المحاربين الأشلاء بالاضافه إلى انتشار مرض الطاعون في جيشه ففتك بالكثير من رجاله ولم يستطع العودة عندما حوصر من الجنوب بالنورمان ون الشمال بتحالف دويلات شمال إيطاليا والطاعون ينهش رجاله فهزم أسس حلفاء البابا في هذا المكان مكاناً باسمه  واعتبروها معجزه علي يديه وسمي المكان بمدينه الإسكندرية نسبه إلى البابا اسكندر شمالي مدينه جنوا. 
أخيرا لم يجد الإمبراطور فردريك مفراً من الخضوع والتسليم، فدخل البندقية منكس الأعلام حيث كان البابا اسكندر الثالث في انتظاره يحيط به جموع حافلة من الكرادلة تلمع عيونهم بالفرحه بهذا الانتصار الذي عدوه انتصار ألهيا، ولم تلبيث، تكررت تمثيلية كانوسا بعد مرور مائه عام، فآتي الإمبراطور فردريك الأول العظيم حليفه فتجرد شارلمان كما كان ينادي ليرتمي بين قدمي البابا اسكندر الثالث باكياً طالبا ً منه الصفح والغفران، مثلما فعل سلفه العظيم هنري الرابع مع البابا جريجوري السابع 1077 
وهكذا تم الصلح بين الإمبراطورية والبابوية في أغسطس عام 1177 أي بعد مائه عام بالتمام فوافق فردريك الأول علي رد جميع الأراضي المغتصبة من الباباوية، وتعهد كل من الطرفين بمساعده الطرف الآخر ضد أي عدو يهدده، علاوة علي عما وافق عليه الإمبراطور من عمل هدته مع حلفاء البابا النورمانديين في صقليه لمده خمس عشره سنه*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وهدنة أخرى مع المدن اللمباردية في شمال إيطاليا لمده ست سنوات وقبل، تنتهي هذه الهدنه الاخيرة مع المدن اللمباردية ثم توقيع صلح كونستانس سنه 1083 بين المدن اللمباردية والإمبراطور، وهو الصلح الذي نص علي، تتمتع هذه المدن بجميع أركان الاستقلال السياسي والقضائي والاقتصادي والعسكري، مع احتفاظ الإمبراطور ببعض الظاهر التي تصور سيادته اسمياً، مثل موافقته علي تعيين حكام المدن وفرض الضرائب البسيطة للمساهمة في نفقات جيوش الامبراطوريه 
علي انه من الواضح، هذه الشروط لا تحفي الحقيقة الواقعة وهي، المدن اللمباردية أصبحت دويلات مستقلة بمقتضى معاهده كونستانس وأن نفوذ الإمبراطور في شمال إيطاليا اصبح اسمياً وان الباباوية قد أخذت وضعها بشكل كبير.
*

*​ومن هنا نري في هاتين الحلقتين من الصراع بين الامبراطوريه والبابوية أن: 
*1-*  أ الكنيسة كانت سلطه وكانت إقطاعية تبحث عن نفوذها السياسي والاقتصادي ولو بحد السيف أو الثوارات. 
*2-* تبحث عن نفوذها وتقويته حتى باندلاع الحروب الصلبيه في الشرق التي خاب أثرها وتركت الكنيسة الشرقية المظلومة تدفع قسطاً كبير من الثمن 
*3-*  أن الباباوات في انتصار تهم علي الأباطرة دخلهم الزهو والافتراء فتركوا جانب الروح وبحثوا عن لذة الجسد فتركوا الكتاب المقدس وبحثوا عن المال والسيف. 
*4-*ذهبت نفوس الشعب المسكين تحت أرجل هؤلاء أولئك دون تقديم أي عمل روحي.


----------



## asmicheal (14 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



للملف بقية  

تابعوا 

لو 

حبيتم 



:download:


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 



البابوية في أوج عظمتها، والحركات الدينية في أواخر العصور الوسطى


 
بلغ نفوذ البابوية الروحي والفكري والدنيوي ذروته في القرن الثالث عشر، </SPAN>عندما أصبح البابا وكأنه ملك عظيم يتمتع بسلطان سياسي فوق سلطانه الروحي، ويهيمن علي كنيسة ضخمة ذات إدارة منظمة، لها قوانينها وتقاليدها ومحاكمها، فإذا أراد البابا أمرا فإرادته هي النافذة يطيعها الملوك والأباطرة، بل ويحرصون علي تنفيذها، وإلا تعرضوا لعقوبة الحرمان والطرد من رحمه الكنيسة وما يتبع ذلك من متاعب لا قبل لهم بها في داخل بلادهم وخارجها.</SPAN>
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوتبدو لنا هذه الصورة أوضح ما تكون في عهد البابا انوسنت الثالث (1198- 1216) Pope Innocent III الذي استطاع أن يلعب دوره بمهارة في السياسة العالمية لغرب أروبا، وأن يفرض كلمته علي أعظم حكام الغرب، بل والشرق أيضا، المسيحيين، ولعل ما أسهم به بشكل واضح في توجيه سياسة الامبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة ما يدل علي ذلك، فقد ناصر الامبراطور اوتو الأول ضد هوهنشتادفين وكان سلاحاَ له الأخر، وفي فرنسا أخذ يمد انوسنت كذلك أنفه في شئونها الداخلية في عهد ملكها فيليب اوغسطي حتى إذا ما أراد الملك، يقف موقفا حازما من البابوية إذا بالبابا انوسنت يوقع قراراً بحرمانه هو وبلاده وكان ذلك سنه 1200 مما أجبر الملك إلى الإذعان إلى البابا وإصلاح أموره معه حرصاً علي مكانته في دولته، وفي إنجلترا نجد إنها أيضا لم تنج هي الأخرى من سلطه البابا انوسنت الثالث هذا وعناده معها*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وما كان من موقف الملك حنا حول تعيين كانتربري سنه 1207 وكيف أن البابا أصر علي رفض مرشح الملك وأصدر ضده وضد بلاده قراراً بالحرمان سنه 1208 – 1209 بل وان انوسنت استحث فيليب اوغسطي علي غزو انجلترا، ليوقع بين الجارتين فرنسا وانجلترا، مما دفع الملك حنا إلي أن يذعن أخيراً سنه 1213 لرغبه البابا انوسنت الثالث ويقبل شروطه وهو صاغر.
أما في الشرق فكان موقف البابا انوسنت الثالث متسلطاً فعندما استولت الحملة الصليبية الرابعة علي بلدة زارا ثم علي القسطنطينية سنه 1204 مما أدي إلي قيام الإمبراطورية اللاتينية في القسطنطينية علي أنقاض الدولة البيزنطية، كانت البابوية هي المتسلطة تتحكم في إسقاط أباطرة وإقامة آخرين وكيف كان ملوك أوروبا يحرصون علي الخضوع لكلمتها، حتى أننا يمكننا القول أن الحاكم الفعلي للعالم المسيحي عند مستهل القرن الثالث عشر كان البابا انوسنت الثالث.


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 


أهم مظاهر السيادة البابوية

 
كان أهم مظاهر السيادة البابوية في ذلك العصر اتساع نشاط المحكمة البابوية في روما، حتى صار الكثيرون يلجأون إلي روما في القضايا الصغيرة والكبيرة علي السواء، مما جعل القانون الكنسي يتخذ صفه عالمية من جهة كما جعل البابوية علي صله وثيقة بأطراف العالم المسيحي من جهة أخري، وقد توسعت البابوية في ذلك العصر في نظام المبعوثين أو المندوبين، فكان البابا يرسل مندوبا أو أكثر إلي إيه جهة من جهات العالم المسيحي لحل مشكله أو قضيه أو إبلاغ عن رغبة بابوية معينه، وعن طريق هؤلاء المبعوثين استطاع البابا أن يقف علي أحوال الكنيسة المسيحية http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlفي مختلف البلاد الأوربية من ناحية وان يضمن تحقيق مصالحه وتنفيذ رغباته من ناحية أخري</SPAN>.
 </SPAN>*

*​*اقتصاد البابوية:*
 </SPAN>كان من الواضح أن هذه الإدارة البابوية المترامية الأطراف كانت في حاجة إلي موارد مالية ضخمة تسد مطالبها بمظاهرها، وهنا استطاع البابا، يحصل من الأملاك والأراضي البابوية علي نفس العوائد والرسوم التي حصل عليها الملوك والأمراء من أراضيهم، زيادة علي الأموال التي حصلت عليها البابوية من الأديرة والملوك والأمراء الذين ينشدون حمايتها في مختلف أنحاء أوروبا. </SPAN>
كذلك اعتادت بعض البلاد الغربية وحكامها أن يدفعوا ضريبة معينه للبابوية، كما أدى ازدياد نشاط المحكمة البابوية إلي أضافه مورد مهم نتيجة للرسوم القضائية التي تفرض علي المتقاضين، ثم جاءت الحروب الصليبية لتهيئ للبابوية مورداً جديداً ضخماً، إذ أخذ الباباوات في القرن الثالث عشر يفرضون ضريبة إيراد علي رجال الكنائس لتمويل الحركة الصلبية*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *فإذا أضفنا إلي كل ذلك أيراد صكوك الغفران التي أكثرت البابوية من بيعها لطالبي التوبة والمغفرة والرسوم التي كان البابا يتقضاها عند تقليد رجال الدين (السيمونية) مهام منصبهم أدركنا في النهاية أن البابوية لم تعد فقيرة ككنيسة الإسكندرية مثلاً عديمة هذه الموارد كلها، وإنما متعددة مصادر الثروة حتى أصبحت أحيانا تناطح الإمبراطورية في مواردها ونسي الباباوات من هم وما هي واجباتهم في الدين والروحانية ورعاية أبناء الله الذين ائتمنهم عليهم ومن أيديهم يطلب دمهم. </SPAN>


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

الاسر البابلى للكنيسة 

إذا كان النفوذ البابوي قد بلغ ذروته في القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر، إلا أن البابوية سرعان ما تعرضت لهزات عنيفة زلزلت عرشها وأضعفت مركز الكنيسة وقللت من هيبتها، ومهما تعددت أسبابها التي حاول بها المؤرخون تفسير الأزمات التي أدت إلى أضعاف مركز الكنيسة بوجه عام ومركز البابوية علي وجه الخصوص أبان القرنين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر، فإن هناك سبباً واحداً جديراً بأن يستدعي الانتباه ألا وهو: تطور العقلية الأوروبية والمجتمع الأوروبي بوجه عام تطوراً علمانياً دنيوياً، فالآفاق الجديدة التي أخذت تتفتح أمام الغرب نتيجة للنشاط التجاري والتطور السياسي وتدفق العلوم الجديدة التي احتضنتها.


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

الجامعات الناشئة 

إذا كان النفوذ البابوي قد بلغ ذروته في القرنين الثاني عشر والثالث عشر، إلا أن البابوية سرعان ما تعرضت لهزات عنيفة زلزلت عرشها وأضعفت مركز الكنيسة وقللت من هيبتها، ومهما تعددت أسبابها التي حاول بها المؤرخون تفسير الأزمات التي أدت إلى أضعاف مركز الكنيسة بوجه عام ومركز البابوية علي وجه الخصوص أبان القرنين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر، فإن هناك سبباً واحداً جديراً بأن يستدعي الانتباه ألا وهو: تطور العقلية الأوروبية والمجتمع الأوروبي بوجه عام تطوراً علمانياً دنيوياً، فالآفاق الجديدة التي أخذت تتفتح أمام الغرب نتيجة للنشاط التجاري والتطور السياسي وتدفق العلوم الجديدة التي احتضنتها.


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

*بعض المحاولات الإصلاحية والمصلحون* 


1) برنارداف كليرفو (1090-1153)










ولد Bernard of Clairvaux من أب تمتع بروح الفروسية وأم تقية، فتميز بغيرته علي الدين فدخل أحد الأديرة وهو في الثانية والعشرين من عمره، وأخذ معه إلى الدير أخوته وثلاثين آخرين، وقد أهلته صفاته علي أقرانه في حياة الزهد الورع، فضلاً عن أنه اختار ديراً يعيش فيه الرهبان عيشة التقشف الصارم فكانوا يكتفون بوجبة واحدة من الطعام كل يوم وفترة قصيرة للراحة والنوم، وكانوا يقضون بقية يومهم في العبادة والتأمل، وكان طعامهم خاليا من اللحوم والأسماك والبيض، ألا أن كل هذا النظام الصارم لم يشبع رغبة برنارد، فعرض علي نفسه نظاماً خاصاً اشد قوة وصرامة فاعتلت صحته. </SPAN>
وبعد دخوله الدير بعامين وقع عليه الاختيار لكي يقوم هو علي رأس مجموعة من الرهبان لتأسيس دير جديد في واد يقع في منطقة نائية في شرق فرنسا وهو الذي حمل اسم " دير كليرفو " الذي حاز شهره فائقة لأنه ضم أفاضل الرهبان. وقد تأثر كثيرون من الرهبان بشخصيه برنارد فدخلوا هذا الدير كي يكونوا علي مقربه منه، وكان لحياته وعلاقاته الشخصية ومعاملاته وعظاته اليومية التي كان يلقيها في كنيسة الدير تأثير بالغ علي الرهبان المحيطين به. </SPAN>
ولم يقف تأثير برنارد عند حدود دير كليرفو، ولكنه تخطي أسوار الدير حتى بلغ كل أوروبا ومع أن هذا الدير لم يكن يمتلك شيئاً من الممتلكات أو الأموال إلا أنه حاز شهرة كبيرة*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وكان السر في ذلك هو شخصية رئيسه برنارد نفسه، الذي تميز بحياته النقية وسيرته الطاهرة، فقصده الناس يلتمسون منه النصح والهداية، فقدم العون للجميع، واستوي لديه الغني والفقير، كما أنه لم يحابي الوجهاء أو يرهب السلطان، فأرسل الرسائل إلى الباباوات وملك فرنسا يلومهم فيها علي عدم الاهتمام بواجباتهم والالتزام بمسئولياتهم في جرأة نادرة. </SPAN>
ولقوة تأثيره علي الناس أوكل إليه البابا أمر الدعوة للحملة الصليبية الثانية فكان لخطبه تأثير بالغ في كل من ألمانيا وفرنسا، وكان الإمبراطور قد استقر رأيه علي عدم الاشتراك في تلك الحملة، ولكنه ما أن سمع خطب برنارد حتى هب ووضع علي صدره شارة الصليب الحمراء وانضم إلى صفوف المقاتلين. </SPAN>


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 
ولد في أسبانيا بعد وفاة برنارد بقليل، وبعد الانتهاء من دراسته الجامعية سيم كاهناً، وفي الثلاثين من عمره قام بجولة في جنوب شرقي فرنسا، وشهد الحرب الشرسة التي شنها الباباوات ضد ما أسموه هرطقة الالبين. </SPAN>
واقتنع دومينيك (دومنيك) بأن أسلوب الحوار والتعليم وإعلان الحقائق الإيمانية هو الأسلوب الأمثل لمواجهه التعاليم المنحرفة التي شعر بأنه يجب أن تضع الكنيسة حداً لها. </SPAN>


وطرح فكرة تكوين مجموعة من الوعاظ تجوب البلاد طولا ً وعرضاً لتعليم الناس الأحوال الإيمانية، لكن البابا انوسنت الثالث تردد في التصريح له بذلك، إلا أنه تمكن من الحصول من البابا هونوريوس الثالث سنه 1216 علي تصريح بتأسيس نظام رهباني هو ما عرف بالنظام الدومنيكاني، وبدأ فوراً بالتنفيذ، وقد أيده وانضم إليه عدد كبير من الشبان الذين رأوا أن الحاجة ماسة فعلاً لنشر التعليم الصحيح ولم تمض 4 سنوات علي بدء تنفيذ هذه الفكرة حتى كانت قد تأسست في مناطق مختلفة من أوربا أربعة بيوت تضم عدداً كبيراً من الرهبان الدومنيكان، وسرعان ما انتشر عمل هؤلاء الرهبان الذين راحوا يعملون بغيرة وحماس شديدين.</SPAN>
وإحساسا منه بخطورة مهمة التعليم حاول دومنيك أن يستميل إليه عددا من الجامعيين وقد تمكن بالفعل من إقناع عدد كبير منهم بالانضمام إلى قوافل العمل بهذا النظام.</SPAN>
وجعل شعار نظامه هذا كلباً يحمل مشعلاً مضيئاً، وهذا الشعار مستمداً أيضا من اسمهم " دومنيى كينز"*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *</SPAN>وهو مع بعض التلاعب اللفظي يعني " طلاب الرب للحراسة "، باعتبارهم حراساً للكنيسة وحفظه للإيمان، وحمل المشعل يشير إلى أنهم يحملون مشعل الحق لإنارة الجنس البشري. </SPAN>
وفي آخر أيامه ابدي دومينك رغبته في الذهاب علي رأس بعثه تبشيرية تحمل الإنجيل إلى القبائل الوثنية في جنوب روسيا غير أن صحته لم تساعده علي تحقيق هذه الرغبة بنفسه فأرسل من رجاله مجموعات إلى هناك. </SPAN>
وتوفي بعد ذلك بأربع سنوات مخلفاً وراءه جيشاً جراراً من الرهبان الذين انتشروا في العالم حاملين نور الإنجيل إلى كل مكان. </SPAN>
 </SPAN>*

*​*صفات هذا النظام:</SPAN>*</B>
 </SPAN>تميز رهبان هذا النظام بسمو المعرفة والتعمق في العلم، خرج بين صفوفهم رجال عظماء سجل التاريخ أسماءهم مثل توما الاكويني. </SPAN>
ومع هذا النظام الدومنيكاني كان قريباً من النظام الفرنسيسكاني إلا أن الدومنيكان كانوا وعاظاً متجولين ويجمعون التبرعات في تجوالهم لتنفيذ مشروعاتهم لاعتقادهم بأن هذا الأسلوب أكثر نجاحاً بينما كان الفرنسيسكان يخدمون الناس وفي نفس الوقت يعملون عمل أيديهم للحصول منه علي حاجاتهم بعرق جبينهم. </SPAN>


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

3) توما الإكويني (1224-1274)
 


ولد Thomas Aquinas توماس أكويناس في قرية اكوينو الواقعة بين روما ومونت كاسينو في سنه 1224 في أسرة كريمة، وتلقي تعليمه الأول في دير سانت كاسينو ثم تمم دراسته بعد ذلك في مدرسة نابولي. </SPAN>
ورغم أنف أسرته انضم في عام 1243 إلى صفوف الدومنيكان الذين أرسلوه للعمل تحت رئاسة البرت اوف كولون الذي كان واحد من كبار الاساتذه في كولون، وقد قضي مع هذا الأستاذ عده سنوات في كولون وباريس وفي عام 1257 حصل توما علي درجه الدكتوارة. </SPAN>
وفي عام 1252 طلبوه ليكون معلماً  في باريس، ومن ذلك التاريخ راح يدرس ويكتب إلي أن توفي في عام 1274 وكان يومها في طريقه لحضور المجمع العام في مدينة ليون وقد عاش الاكويني حياة التقوي والورع في ظل النظام الدومنيكاني، كما أنه ساهم مساهمة نافعه في نشر المعرفة والتعاليم الدينية في عصر عنت فيه المعارف وكان متأثرا بآراء أرسطو وأفكاره في علم المنطق، تلك الأفكار وهي في القرن 12 م كانت مدخله إلي دراسة الكتاب المقدس. </SPAN>


وكسائر أتباع النظام الدومنيكاني لم يعترف الاكويني بعقيدة الحبل بالعذراء بلا دنس التي كانت من أهم العقائد في الأيمان الكاثوليكي وفي الجدل العقائدي الذي ثار بين الكنيستين الشرقية والغربية لعب هذا العالم الجليل دور كبيراً.</SPAN>
وقد اشتهر توما الاكويني بموسوعة اللاهوتية الكبيرة التي قسم فيها أبحاثه إلي أقسام ثلاثة القسم الأول خصصه للإلهيات والقسم الثاني يدور البحث فيه حول الإنسان والقسم الثالث كان موضوعه هو شخص السيد المسيح كإنسان وإله معاً. </SPAN>
ففي الجزء الأول يتعرض الكلام عن: وجود الله، طبيعته*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *والله عنده هو المحرك الأعظم أو ألعله الأولى لجميع الأشياء، فهو البداية والنهاية والمنتهي لكل شئ في الوجود.</SPAN>
وفي الجزء الثاني، تحدث  عن الإنسان كمخلوق ساقط، لكنه رغم كل هذا في وسعه أن يتمتع بالفداء، بعد ذلك يتطرق لبحث السلوك الإنساني بفضائله ورذائله، ثم يدرس موضوع الناموس والنعمة </SPAN>
بينما في الجزء الثالث يتحدث عن المسيح الفادي الذي فتح للإنسان طريق العودة الي الله وقد استخدم الاكويني اتساع معرفته بالكتب المقدسة في إثبات صحة العقائد الكنسية كما كتب شرحاً لبشائر الإنجيل ورسائل بولس الرسول استند فيه الي أقوال أباء الكنيسة. </SPAN>
وفي عام 1323 قرر البابا يوحنا 22 التصريح بتداول مؤلفات الاكويني. </SPAN>


----------



## asmicheal (15 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

4) القديس فرنسيس الأسيزي (1182-1226)

 
 Saint Francesco D'assisi واحد من أعظم القادة الدينيين الذين كانوا فرسان العصور الوسطي في عالم المعرفة الروحية، ولد في مدينة اسيس (أسيسي أو أسيزي) في عام 1182 وكان أبوه واحد من كبار تجار المنسوجات، في منطقه وسط إيطاليا وكانت أمه فرنسية أخذ عنها حب الموسيقي والغناء، وعلي الأخص أناشيد الفروسية التي كان يتغنى بها الشعراء المتجولون كان اسمه الأصلي يوحنا برنادون، أطلق عليه اسم فرانز ومعناه الرجل الفرنسي ربما لتعاطفه مع الجنس الفرنسي أو حبه للروايات الفرنسية. </SPAN>
وقد اشتهر في أول عهده بالإسراف في أنفاق المال ومنافسة أبناء النبلاء في الأناقة وحب الملبس الفاخر لكنه منذ البداية كان محباً للفقراء والمساكين ويمكن انه كان ذات يوم مشغولاً ببيع المنسوجات لأحد تجار المدينة فمر به شحاذ يطلب إحسانا فلما فرغ من البيع كان الشحاذ قد مضي وتركة فما كان من فرانز ألا انه ترك تجارته وبضاعته وراح يركض في الطرقات بحثاً عن هذا الشحاذ وما أن وجده حتى أعطاه مالاً كثيراً ولما كبر فرانز (فرنسيس) انخرط في سلك الجيش وانضم إلى جماعات المحاربين الذين كانوا منتشرين في مدينه اسيسي فكان أشجع فرسان عصره.


وفي شبابه أصيب بمرض شديد وبينما هو يتألم في فراشة سرح بفكره في السيد المسيح وانتابه نشاط ديني جعله ينشغل بالله ويتجه إلى إظهار نشاط كبير في خدمه المحتاجين وبدلا  من الاتجاه إلى أشبه ميوله نحو الفروسية وجه كل اهتمامه نحو المنبوذين والبؤساء وبالأخص المصابين بالبرص عندما كان الناس يأنفون منهم. ويقال لن كان ذات مرة يمتطي جواده وأثناء مروره في أحد الشوارع قابل إنسانا أبرصاً، ففكر في أن يرجع من الطريق الأخر ولا يري الإنسان، ألا انه عاد إلى نفسه ليقاوم هذا ألا حساس وقفز بحصانه إلى الإمام وما أن اقترب من هذا الأبرص حتى نزل من ظهر حصانه وركض نحو الرجل وقدم له شيئاً من المال ولكنه أحس بأنه لم يفعل شيئاً يستحق الذكر فعاد إلى الرجل واحتضنه وقبله.
وذهب بعد ذلك إلى مستشفي للبرص في أسيسي واشترك في إسعاف نزلائها وتعامل معهم لأمراض يأنف منهم الناس ولكن كأخوة في المسيح وكان غريباً في تلك الأيام، يهتم الناس بالبرص أو يظهروا لهم الحنان. </SPAN>
كذلك اظهر فرانسز اهتماماً عظيماً بتعمير بعض الكنائس القديمة المهدمة والمهجورة وهو بهذه الإعمال كان يعبر عما يعتمل في نفسه من شوق غامر ورغبه عارمة في خدمه الله. </SPAN>
وقد غضب عليه أبوه وحاول، يمنعه من هذه الخدمة التي كان قد كرس نفسه لها ولكنه فشل في منعه واستمر في خدمته فاعتبره أبوه عاقا أو أصابه مس من الجنون.
ولكن فرانسز أعلن هذه في مال أبيه وممتلكاته وراح يجول العالم كرجل فقير. </SPAN>
توجه بعد ذلك إلى إحدى الكنائس وفي أثناء خدمته سمع الكاهن يردد الجزء من الإصحاح العاشر من بشارة القديس متي البشير والخاص بإرسال يسوع تلاميذه إلى العالم لكي يكرزوا ببشارة الملكوت فاعتبرها فرانسز دعوه خاصة موجهه إليه من الرب رأسا فأطاعها في الحال. </SPAN>
ومع انه كان علمانياُ ألا انه راح يعظ في المدينة بطريقه فعاله ومؤثرة لأنه كان يقدم للناس المسيحية في بساطتها وكان الفعل الأكبر في تأثيره علي سامعيه راجعاً إلى إخلاصه ومحبته ليسوع خاصة عندما رآه الناس وقد تخلي عن كل إراداته وأمواله ومقتنياته وملابسه الأنيقة الفاخرة، حتى أصدقاءه هجرهم وراح يتجول مرتدياً جلباباً من الصوف الأحمر وحول حقويه منطقه من جلد*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *ورغم هذا الحرمان الذي فرضه علي نفسه لم ينقصه شئ من فرحه وغبطته وخفه روحه هذه الخصال كلها جذبت الناس إليه والي طريقته في خدمه السيد المسيح. </SPAN>
 </SPAN>*

*​*كثافة خدمة القديس فرنسيس الأسيزي:</SPAN></B>*

انضم إلية اثنان من آهل بلدته وبعد فترة قصيرة التف حوله عدد من الشبان الذين تنافسوا علي الخدمة ومعرفه الرب يسوع وكان أحدهم تاجراً باع كل ما يملك أعطاه للفقراء واختار أن يحيا حياة الفقر الاختياري، التي فرضها فرانسز علي نفسه وبعد ذلك راح يفكر في تكوين أخواته يحيا أفرادها معا ويكرسون دواتهم لخدمه أخواتهم الإنسانية باسم المسيح وقد بدأ تكوين الأخوية الفرنسيسكانية في عام 1209 أو 1210 بعد، حصل فرانسز من البابا انوسنت الثالث علي موافقته المبدأية علي نظام جماعته.
ومنذ البداية أعلن فرانسز لاتباعه انه لا يريدهم، يعتزلوا في الدير ولا انهم يركزوا اهتمامهم علي خلاص أنفسهم فقط ولكن عليهم أن يذيعوا بين الناس محبه المسيح فراحوا يتجولون من قريه إلى أخرى ومن مدينه إلى مدينه يذيعون الأنباء السارة (الإنجيل) بين الناس مقتدين بسيدهم الذي كان يجول يصنع خيراً.
فخدموا الفلاحين في قراهم والتجار في ساحات أسواقهم، وسكان المدن في مجتماعتهم، ووجهوا عناية خاصة للمرضي بالبرص ولم يكن مصرحاً للراهب الفرنسيسكاني أن يمتلك أكثر من عباءة ورداء وكتاب مقدس وقلاية في دير وكانوا يكرهون المال كراهية شديدة ربما كان ذلك بسبب الضربة القاصمة التي أصابت رجال الدين في تلك الأيام ورد فعل لها بسبب حبهم للمال ويحكي، واحداً من هؤلاء الرهبان جاء مرة ومعه قطعه من النقود فما أن رآها القديس فرانسز معه حتى أخذها منه، وبعد أن نظر أليها بازدراء القي بها في روث البهائم. </SPAN>
كان فرانسز ورفاقه يسيرون جماعه معاً مهللين مترنمين بمحبة الله، فكانوا يجذبون الناس إليهم وعرفوا بين الناس برجال الله الفرحين، وقد استمدوا هذا الفرح من رئيسهم الذي كان دائماً هكذا. </SPAN>
في ذلك الوقت كان المسيحيون منشغلين بالحروب الصليبية ضد العالم الإسلامي، بسبب وضع يده علي الأماكن المقدسة المسيحية وفي غمره هذا النزاع نسي المسيحيون واجبات الكنيسة كما نسوا أن المسيح يحب ولا يكره بينما لجأوا هم إلى الاقتتال!
لكن فرانسز نادي بوسيلة أخرى غير هذه وغامر بالوقوف في وجه هذا التيار الجارف. وكان يقول: "ماذا نجني من وراء قهر السلطان؟ ولماذا لا نكسبه بالمحبة بدلاً من القتال؟"
وفي عام 1218 أبحر مع جماعة من رفاقه حاملين دعوة الحب والسلام فنزل إلى مصر وانضم إلى جيش الصليبيين وكانوا يومئذ في حملتهم الخامسة وذات يوم تسلل خفية. إلى معسكر المسلمين هو وأخ أخر له، وكان الاثنان يعلمان تماما مدي خطورة هذه المغامرة لكنها تشجيعاً وتقدماً في هدوء وفي أثناء سيرهما كانا يردد، كلمات المزمور الثالث والعشرين " الرب راعي فلا يعوزني شئ..." وفجاه وقعا في اسر العرب فقيدوهما بغلظة وراحوا يوقفونها أمام ضابط الجيش واحد ابعد الأخر بدعوى أنهما جاسوسين وباستجوابهما أجاب فرانسز لم يرسلنا أحد من البشر لكن الله هو الذي أرسلنا لكي نحمل إليكم رسالة محبه بدل هذه الحرب التي يشنها عليكم بنو قومنا".
فتفرس فيهم السلطان بهوتا واستمع إلى أقواله باحترام وانتباه لأنه أعجب بشجاعته وغيرته ومغامرته في التسلل إلى معسكرات أعدائه واستبقاه أياما في ضيافته وأحسن معاملته وبعد أحاديث طويلة دارت بينه وبين السلطان عاد فرانسز مشيعاً بالحفاوة والإكرام بعد، اظهر للأمير العربي جانباً من جوانب محبه المسيح طغي علي مظاهر القتال العنيف الذي كان محتدماً آنذاك بين المسيحية والإسلام. </SPAN>
 </SPAN>*

*​*انتشار النظام الفرنسيسكانى :</SPAN></B>*

سرعان ما انتشر النظام الفرنسيكاني أو(الاخوة الأصاغر) إذ حذا حذو فرانسز أخوه كثيرون من أغنياء التجار وعاشوا حياه الزهد والتقشف، وقضوا أوقاتهم في الصلاة والتعبد والخدمه، والعناية بالمرضي وبخاصه البرص واشتغلوا بأيديهم في الحقول والمزارع لكسب قوتهم بعرق جبينهم، وعندما لا يجدوا عملاً كانوا يشحذون، ومن ثم سموا بـ"الرهبان الشحاذون".
وعندما انعقد مؤتمرهم السنوي سنه 1217 كانت لهم فروع في ألمانيا وهنغاريا وأسبانيا وبدأ يرسلون الإرساليات والبعوث التبشيرية إلى المناطق الوثنية غير مبالين بما ينتظرهم هناك من أخطار، الأمر الذي أدي إلى اعتراض أحد الكرادلة علي هذا النوع من الخدمة، فقال له فرانسز "أتظن، الله قد سمح بقيام هذا النظام من اجل الخدمة في بلادنا فقط؟، الله قد دعانا للخدمة بين الناس من جميع الأجناس لأنها من حياتهم الروحية وقيادتهم إلى الخلاص." </SPAN>
وفي عام 1220 عاد فرانسز الاسيس من رحلته التي قام بها إلى الشرق ألمه كثيراً، يري المسئولية عن الكنيسة الذين أوكل إليهم أمر الأشراف علي الأخوة قد ابتعدوا بالنظام عن ثوابته الأصلية فقد كان يدعو أتباعه إلى التجرد الكامل وعدم امتلاك شيء ما كما انه كان يري أن الأديرة التابعة لنظامه يجب أن تتميز عن غيرها من الأديرة التي كانت منتشرة في ذلك العهد، والتي كانت تملك إقطاعيات واسعة*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *فهو كان يري في حياته وحياة تابعيه حياة السيد المسيح الذي لم يكن له أين يسند رأسه وكان مقتنعا تماما بان عدم امتلاك شيء من حطام الدنيا هو السبيل إلى التحرر من هموم العالم لأنه لا يستطيع إنسان، يخدم سيدين. </SPAN>
فقد رأي عند عودته هذه، بعضاً من أخواته بدأ يمتلك بعض المقتنيات كما أحس انه لم يعد في مقدوره الاستمرار في الإشراف علي هذا النظام وربما يكون قد اقتنع كذلك بان الرهبان لا يستطعون، يدبروا أمر أنفسهم بأنفسهم خاصة وان أعدادهم كانت قد زادت زيادة كبيرة، فطلب من البابا، يتولى الأشراف علي النظام الفرنسيسكاني كله واستعفي هو من إراداته.
وشيئاً فشيئاً عاد هذا النظام كغيره من الأنظمة الرهبانية الأخرى إلى الضعف ومات فرانسز الاسيس St. Francis of Assisi وهو في الخامسة والأربعين من عمره بعد، حاز شهره كبيرة. </SPAN>
 </SPAN>*

*​*اثار الفرنسيسكان فى تلك الفترة:</SPAN></B>*

لعبوا دواراً كبيراً في نشر العلم فحيثما ذهبوا أنشأوا المدارس واهتموا بالتعليم ومن الانتقادات التي وجهت إليهم انهم بدلا من تخرج صفوف من علماء الكتاب المقدس والقادة الدنيين وجهوا جهودهم كلها إلى إنشاء المدارس ونشر العلم إلا وان هؤلاء النقاد فاتهم، نشر العلم بين الناس خدمه يدخل الدين من خلالها. </SPAN>
نجح الفرنسيسكان كذلك في نشر تعاليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في بلاد الشرق عندما نجحت إحدى الحملات الصليبية في إقامة مملكه لاتينية وبطريركية لاتينية، كما لعبوا دوراً أيضا عندما اكتسح التتار أقطار أوروبا فحصلوا من المغول علي تصريح بتقديم خدماتهم بين الناس وحيث مارس الفرنسيسكان خدماتهم كانت هذه الخدمات تؤدي إلى إنعاش الحياة الدينية بين الناس لهذا تعددت طلبات أر سال بعوث إليهم لتقديم رسالة الإنجيل وخدمات المحبة وقد عاصر ظهور الفرنسيسكان ظهور النظام الدومنيكاني وقد تأثر كل من النظامين بالأخر واظهر كل منهما غيره عظيمة في تقديم المواعظ للناس ومما هو جدير بالذكر، الفرنسيسكان والدومينيكان لعبوا دوراً كبيراً في مسانده البابوية ومعاونتها وتحقيق الصورة التي طالما راودت خيال البابا انوسنت الثالث.
ومن الفرنسيسكان ذهب مرسلون كثيرون إلى إنحاء العالم ومازال نشاطهم واضح بين ظهراني الدنيا.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 
5) رايموندمل (1235-1315)
ولد في جزيرة ماجوركا عام 1235 واستحق، يلقب " بطل الحروب الصلبية " لانه اخذ خطا متميزاً فيها فان كان فرسان الحملات الصلبيه قد تعاملوا مع أهل الشرق بشريعة العين بالعين وتسلحوا في حروبهم بالسيوف والرماح، كان رايموند متسلحاً بالإنجيل والمحبة والسماح وكان ميدانه بلاد شمال أفريقيا. </SPAN>


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 
حياة الشعب في تلك الفترة
 
كان هناك فرق كبير بين مستوي حياة القادة أمثال برنارد ودومنيك وفرانسز الاسيس. وبين عامة الشعب الذين تشبعت نفوسهم بروح الخوف كنتيجة حتمية لما استقر في قلوبهم في ضوء نظام العبادة الذي كان شائعاً في ضوء العقوبات الكنسية وسيف الحرم ومحاكمه التفتيش وأهوالها. </SPAN>
وكان الشعب ينظر إلى الله كديان قاسي شديد البطش والعقاب لا سبيل لإرضائه غير ممارسه الأسرار وإطاعة التعاليم التي يتلقونها عن أباء اعترافهم، وسيطرت علي عقول العامة الخرافات والأوهام ولعل مبعث هذا كان ممارسه طقوس الكنيسة علي غير علم أو يقين، خاصة وان معظمهم كانوا جهال وفقراء. </SPAN>
لم يكن الناس يعرفون شيئاً اسمه محبة الله أو الثقة فيه، لهذا كانوا يواظبون علي الممارسات الكنسية لا عن رغبة بل عن رهبه وتفاديا لعقاب يصبه الله علي المتهاونين*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *كل هذا كان حال الناس بشكل عام في كل بلاد أوروبا وخصوصاً غربها عدا ألمانيا حيث تميز الناس بالتقوى وإطاعة الإنجيل. </SPAN>
ولم يكن هذا بسبب دور متميز قامت به الكنيسة هناك لكن لأن الألمان أنفسهم كانوا مدققين في حياتهم الخاصة، تشهد بذلك الترانيم التي كانوا ينشدونها في بيوتهم وكنائسهم وكان الآباء يعلمون أبناءهم الوصايا العشر والصلاة الربانية وقانون الأيمان، كما كانوا يعلمونهم بعض الصلوات. </SPAN>
كما كانوا يعلمونهم كذلك، الله هو مانح كل الخيرات، وأن كل عطية صالحه وموهبة تامة هي من فوق نازله من عند أبى الأنوار وان الصلاة هي السبيل الوحيد لتمتعهم بالعناية الإلهية وحصولهم علي العطايا والمواهب السماوية. </SPAN>
إلا انه تجدر الملاحظة إلى أنه لا يجب أن تأخذ فترة العصور الوسطي علي إطلاقها أنها كانت فترة خضوع أبكم من جميع الناس وتسليماً مطلقاً بكل ما نادت به الكنيسة فقد سجلت التواريخ أسماء الأشخاص عارضوا حركات مقاومة لهذه الاتجاهات نذكر منها: </SPAN>


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 



43- بطرس والدوhttp://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.html

 


أحد أعضاء مدينه ليون، وبينما كان حاضراً أحد اجتماعات مجلس المدينة توفي فجأة صديق له من أعضاء المجلس فاثر فيه هذا الحادث تأثيرا عميقاً وراح يفكر في انه ربما وقع له مثل ما دفع لزميله. 
وفي عام 1173 أثار انتباهه شاعر موسيقي كان يتجول في شوارع المدينة وهو ينشد اجزاء من ترنيمة أحد القديسين، فاخذ الشاعر معه إلى منزله لكي يسمع منه المقطوعة وفي اليوم التالي، قصد واحد من الكهنة المرموقين وسأله عن الطريقة التي يستطيع بها، ينال القداسة العملية فأجابه الكاهن: "، أردت، تكون كاملاً أذهب بع كل ما عندك أعطه للفقراء " </SPAN>
وكان الدو مستعداً لان يفعل أي شيء يعينه علي بلوغ غايته، لذلك لم يترددوا ويتوان ومضي ونفذ ما أشار به الكاهن وباع كل ما عنده وقضي ثلاثة أيام من كل أسبوع يطعم فيها الفقراء . </SPAN>
واودع ابنتيه في دير العذارى وقد تفرغ لخدمه الله ودعا مواطنيه، يحذوا حذوه، فانزعجت زوجته لهذا التحول في تفكيره وتصرفاته ولجأت إلى الأسقف متوسلة إليه، يمنعه من تنفيذ فكرته: لكنه أصر علي قراره ولم تنفع معه محاولاتها. </SPAN>
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوانضم إليه عدد كبير من مواطنيه أطلقوا علي أنفسهم اسم (فقراء ليون) وتصادف، اجتاح البلاد قحط شديد وكانت هذه المجاعة فرصه سانحة لوالدو ورفاقه لإظهار محبتهم لمواطنيهم وتضحيتهم من أجلهم. </SPAN>
في أول الأمر كانوا والدوا ورفاقه يصلون لاختيار القداسه في حياتهم الشخصية، وكانت الخدمه والتضحية هي طريقهم لنوال هذا الاختيار، لكن هالهم الفساد والتفتيش بين رجال الدين، فقررا العمل لعلاج هذا الفساد. </SPAN>
وللوصول إلى معرفة اعمق للتعاليم الدينية قررا والدو، يقوم بترجمة الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة القومية، وبمعرفة ثلاثة من الدارسين تمكن والدو من أعداد ترجمه العهد الجديد وسفر المزامير واجزاء أخري من أسفار العهد القديم، وفي الوقت عينه قام والدو بجمع مجموعه كبيرة من أقوال الأباء وتعليقاتهم علي بعض اجزاء من الكتاب المقدس وخصوصاً أقوال الأباء: القديس امبروسيوس و القديس جيروم و القديس اغسطينوس والبابا اغريغوريوس الأول. </SPAN>
وراح والدوا ورفاقه يجولون الشوارع حاملين في أيديهم الكتب التي انجزوها وساروا من شارع إلى شارع ومن مدينه إلى مدينه يقدمون للناس رسالة الإنجيل وكانت خدمتهم ناجحة وبنفس الحماس الذي اندفع به السبعون رسولاً حاملين البشارة السارة إلى كل العالم القديم انطلق (فقراء ليون) اثنين اثنين في الأسواق ويفسرون الكتاب المقدس للناس في الشوارع وفي الطرقات، واما الكنائس فكان قد اغلق معظمها في وجوههم وكان الكهنة يحاولون عرقله مساعيهم ويضعون العقبات في طريقهم، وقد اصدر أسقف ليون قرار بمنع والدو ورفاقه من مباشرة خدمتهم. </SPAN>
وفي عام 1179 توجه اثنان من رفاقه والدوا إلى روما يشكون إلى البابا من المعاملة السيئة التي يلقونها علي نشاطهم ويرجونه، يسمح لهم بالعمل والخدمه دون معوقات وقد اخذ معهما نسخه من ترجمه الكتاب المقدس التي كان قد أعدها زعيمهم، ورحب البابا بهما وعبر لهما عن تقديره لهم وتضحياتهم*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *في هذا الوقت كان (مجمع لاتيران) منعقداً، وكان من بين المسائل التي أدرجت في جدول أعماله موضوع إصلاح أحوال الكنيسة، وقدم البابا لهيئة المجمع التماس (والدو) الذي كان يطلب فيه الترخيص له ولرفاقه بمباشرة نشاطهم، فقرر المجمع أحاله الالتماس إلى لجنه تتولى فحص أعمال جماعه (فقراء ليون) أو أصدقائه والدوا الذين اصبحوا يعرفون باسم (الوالديين) </SPAN>Waldensians.
وكان من بين أعضاء اللجنة شخص إنجليزي اسمه (والترمايس)، سجل عده ملاحظات عن هذه الجماعة منها انه ليس لهم مقر ثابت لكنهم يتنقلون من مكان إلى أخر، حفاه الإقدام يعملون اثنين اثنين، لا يملكون شيئاً ما يعيشون علي نظام الكنيسة الأولى، كل شيء بينهم مشتركاً، وهم علمانيون لم يحصلوا علي شيء من العلم ولا يجب، يضيع المجمع وقته في الانشغال بطلبهم. </SPAN>
ورغم ما سجله هذا الرجل عنهم ألا انه نسي مدي تأثيرهم علي الشعب رغم (انهم بداو بداية بسيطة، لكن علينا ألا ننسي انهم قد يصبحون في المستقبل قوة لا يستهان بها، وربما يطردوننا من البيت لو أننا سمحنا لهم بدخوله) </SPAN>
ولذلك سمح البابا لوالدو ولرفاقه ممارسه نشاطهم، ولكن تحت أشراف الاكليروس، إذ رأي انه من الحكمة، تخمد الكنيسة هذه الحماسة الدينية، وكان إلى هذه اللحظة والدو ورفاقه من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، ويعملون من داخلها، </SPAN>
فوالدو لم ينسي فضل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية علية فكاهن كاثوليكي هو الذي هداه إلى معرفة الله وأيمانه لإيداع ابنتيه في الدير، وبفضلها تعمق في دراسة الإنجيل فلم يحاول مقاومة سلطانها، واستمر فترة طويلة داخل الكنيسة في حدود ما سمح له البابا في مجمع لاتران. </SPAN>
ألا، الكهنة هم الذين ضايقوه هو ورفاقه، وراحوا يضعون العقبات في طريقه ولذلك أعلن (الوالديون)  عدم الاعتراف بسلطان الكنيسة الذي يمثله هؤلاء الكهنة، أعلنوه انه حيث روح الرب هناك تكون الحرية، وعندما كان يطلب منهم الامتناع عن الوعظ كان جوابهم بقول بطرس ويوحنا الأعضاء السهندريم (أن كان حقا أمام الله تشجيع لكم اكثر من الله فاحكموا انتم) (أع 4: 19) </SPAN>
ومن هنا اعتبر الوالديون متمردون علي السلطان الرسولي: وخارجين علي القانون الكنسي واصبحوا اعرضه لصدور الحكم بتكفيرهم، وتوقيع اقصى العقوبات عليهم ألا انهم لم يكترثوا. </SPAN>
فتقرر بعد ذلك طردهم وحرمهم من عضويه الكنيسة وذلك في مجمع فيردنا سنه 1184 واصدر قراراته ضدهم وضد عدد من الجماعات الأخرى التي كانت قد ظهرت آنذاك وتضمن القرار نداء يمنع الشعب من قبول وعظهم أو الاستماع إلى تعاليمهم. </SPAN>
أما الوالديون فظلوا ينشرون تعاليمهم في أقاليم في فرنسا وإيطاليا وأسبانيا حيث لقيت تعاليم أذانا صاغيه كثيرة لدرجه، كان الناس يعتبرون تعاليم إنجيلا جديداً فالتفت حولهم شعوب كثيرة رغم مقاومة السلطات المدنية ايضالهم إرضاء لخاطر رجال الاكليروس، لدرجه، احرق منهم كثيرون وهرب والدو إلى بوهيميا ليكون بعيداً عن يد البابا حيث  أسس هناك كتيبه كبيرة لها شعب كثير وتزايد اتباع والدو، حتى عام 1198 وتحت تأثير أسقف نورين قام إمبراطور ألمانيا (اوتو الرابع) بإصدار قرار إمبراطوري بالقضاء علي الوالدين، فتعرضوا للاضطهاد الشديد حتى نهاية القرن السابع عشر. </SPAN>


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية
44- بطرس دي برويز
 
وهو أول كاهن بدأ ينادي بتعاليم جديدة في القرن الثاني عشر وكان قد قرأ الإنجيل بإمعان، فاقتنع اقتناعاً تاماً بفكره عباده الله بالروح والحق، وكان من رأيه أيضاً أن المعمودية لا تصح قبل الأيمان لذلك رفض معمودية الأطفال ونادي بإعادة تعميد المؤمنين الذين سبق تعميدهم أطفال "وقال بأن ما جري لهم في الصغر ليس معمودية علي الإطلاق لذا اسمي هذا المذهب (مذهب تجديد المعمودية).
وقد اعترض بطرس Peter of Bruys أو Pierre De Bruys علي ذبيحة القداس التي كانت الدعامة الرئيسية التي يقدم عليها أهم طقس في الكنيسة، كما هاجم بعنف الصدقات والصلوات وكل شيء مما كان يقدم من أجل الموتى والراحلين وكان يقول (إن فرصه الاستفادة من وسائط النعمة تظل متاحة للإنسان طالما بقي في الحياة، أما بعد الموت فلا شيء يغير من وضعه*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *كما اعترض علي مباني الكنائس الفخمة بقوله (ليس هناك ما يدعو للتفنن في إقامة المباني الفخمة الضخمة،، الله روح، ولا يهمه المظهر في شيء، وكل ما يهمه هو القلب النقي والروح المنسحق) (أن الإنسان يستطيع أن يعبد الله في أي مكان في سوق أو دكان، وهو يصغي لنا ويكون معنا هناك تماما كما لو كنا في كنيسة).
وبدأ بطرس خدمته في موطنه  لكن أهلها طردوه من هناك، وظل عشرون عاما يجوب مناطق جاسكوني ولانجدك وبروفنس، وكان يعظ بحرارة وينتقد العبادة المظهرية التي تعتمد علي مخاطبة الحواس فقط، وانضم إليه كثيرون من أهالي بروفنس وتعمدوا علي يديه مره ثانية، وبعد ذلك أصبحوا ينقذون الكهنة. </SPAN>
1- واضح هنا كيف كان الجهل يخيم حتى علي الكهنة فلما درس الإنجيل درسه هو من وجهة نظره فخرج بهذه الآراء المتطرفة التي مهدت لآراء البروتستانت فيما بعد وهذه نتيجة أخطاء الكاثوليك. 
واعتدوا علي الكنائس وهدموا المذابح واحرقوا الصلبان. 
وفي عام 1224 وأثناء وجوده في لا يخدك وبتحريض من الكهنة قبضوا عليه ووضعوه فوق خازوق أشعلوا فيه النيران.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 



45- هنري دي لوزان من دير كلوني


كان بعد حمله بطرس دي برويز Peter of Bruys، قام رئيس دير كلوني بحمله نشطه لاعادة الأمور إلى نصابها في الكنائس التي دمرها اتباع بطرس وذلك عن طريق نشر تعاليم الكنيسة وعقائدها بقصد إعادة المسيحيين إلى حظيرة الأيمان الكاثوليكي وكان يركز جهده علي هذا اكثر من العمل علي اقتلاع المعترضين من تربه الكنيسة. 
وفي هذا الوقت كان هناك راهب من دير كلوني يدرس الإنجيل ووصل إلى الاقتناع بأن المسيحية تتطلب القيام بعمل إيجابي لخدمه الشعب، فقرر، يودع السلبية والانزواء، وخرج من الدير وراح يقدم خدمته للناس الذين كانت بهم حاجه ماسة وشديدة إلى مثل هذه الخدمه التي لم يفطن أحد إلى تقديمها إليهم وكان هذا الراهب النشط هو: هنري دي لوزان Henry of Lausanne. 
ترك هذا الرجل الدير دون استئذان وجعل يتنقل من بيت لبيت في لوزان يعظ الناس ويعلمهم الحياة الروحية بحسب تصوره الشخصي لهذه الحياة في ضوء ما قراه في الإنجيل وانتقل من لوزان إلى وسط فرنسا وتبعه كثيرون وكونوا جماعه رسوليه كان هو رئيسها. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlولم يكن متطرفاً لبطرس دي برويز، الذي رفض وجود أي رمز في الكنيسة. حتى ولو كان هذا الرمز هو الصليب، لكنه حيثما ذهب كان بتقديمه يحمل صليباً كدعوة موجهه للناس كي يحملوا صليب المسيح. 
وبداية كان وعظه يركز علي وجوب التوبة وعدم جدوي الحياة التي تخلو من ثمر الأيمان، لكنه لم يستمر هكذا وانما كان في عظاته بعد ذلك يتطرق إلى تحذير الناس من الكهنة ذوي الميول السيئة والدينونة، معلمنا، هؤلاء بسيرتهم وقدرتهم السيئة هذه وتعاليم وانما يقودون الناس إلى حياة الشر، كما انتقد بشده الرؤساء الدينية لانهم لا يقومون هؤلاء الكهنة الأشرار ويقدموهم إلى محاكمه تأديب كنيسية.
وقد أعلن هنري الرابع تأييده للرهبان المصلحين في مطالبتهم بضرورة عودة الاكليروس إلى حياة العزوبة وعدم الزواج. 
وكان هنري في حد ذاته ملفتاً للنظر لانه كان شاباً قوي البنيان حليق اللحية قصير الشعر حافي القدمين يرتدي ثياباً بالية في برد الشتاء القارس وكان يعيش في الهواء الطلق علي التلال وتحت الأشجار، وكان يقدم معظم خدماته للفلاحين البسطاء. محاولاً، يقدم لهم خدمه الإنجيل، فدعوه (خادم الله العظيم) وتقدموا أليه معترفين بخطاياهم وتعرية بعدم جدوي الأساليب التي كانوا يلجأون أليها من قبل للحصول علي غفران خطاياهم. 
وهذا يدل علي حاله الضياع الديني  والروحي التي عاشها شعب العصور الوسطي لان الباباوات انشغلوا عنهم بحروبهم ضد الإمبراطور من اجل الجاه والسلطه والمال والاساقفه من اجل الإقطاع والرفاهية وغاب الشعب من حسابهم فتلمس هذا الشعب المنكوداي قبس من نور يسير أليه، ولكن لا يلبث أن يقودهم هذا القيس إلى الجهل آخر لان هو لم يدرس ولم يفهم ما يقوله الروح للكنائس*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وحدث في يوم أربعاء أيوب من عام 1116 كان اثنان من تلاميذ هنري يسيران في إحدى المدن الرئيسية بمقاطعة (مين) إيطاليا يسألان الأهالي عما إذا كان ممكناً، يأتي معلمها هنري لزيارة مدينتهم ليقدم لهم بعض المواعظ، لان شهرته كانت تسبقة إلى هناك استقبلها الأهالي استقبالاً حافلاً ورحبوا بالفكرة، ولم تكن الكنيسة قد لصدرت أي حكم ضد هنري ورفاقه بعد. 
عندما بدأ هنري رحلته إلى روما طلب الأسقف من رئيس الأساقفة، يرخص له بتقديم مواعظ هناك وكانت عظاته تجذب الناس لانهم لم يسمعوا مواعظ من قبل فالتف حوله الكهنة الشبان وعامة الشعب وينما كان يذهب كانت الناس تتبعه وهذا بعكس الإهمال جانب الكنيسة للشعب مما آثار حفيظة كبار رجال الاكليروس ألا، الجمهور لم يأبه بهم وكرد فعل لموقفهم المعارض لهنري قاطع الناس الكنائس ووجهوا النقد إلى رجال الدين لإهمالهم لهم علي ضوء ما سمعوه من هنري فلجا الكهنة إلى السلطات المدنية لحماتهم من غضب الجماهير ثم أرسلوا لهنري خطايا يتهمونه فيه بتجاوز حدود الرخصة الممنوحة له وان خرج علي تعاليم الكنيسة وحاولوا إلصاق تهمه الهرطقة به. والعمل علي أحداث انقسام في صفوف الكنيسة وانذروه بأنه، لم يمتنع عن الوعظ في أي مكان ايبارشية روما فانه بعرض نفسه للحكم بالفصل من عضوية الكنيسة ألا انه لم يهتم. 
وكان الناس يعتبرونه مرشدهم الروحي واندفعوا يقدمون له الهدايا من الفضه والذهب إعلانا عن تأييدهم لموقفة وتشجيعاً له علي عدم الصمود في مواجهه قادة الكنيسة ولكي يكون هذه التقدميات مصرفا ماليا له لسد حاجته هو ورفاقه إذا ما نفذت الكنيسة تهديداتها وحكمت بحرمة. 
وقد وجد هلدبرت أسقف المنطقه التي كان هنري يبشر فيها ويعظ، الشعور قد اصبح معبأ ضده بسبب موقفه من هنري، فلم يسقبله الناس بمثل ما كانوا يستقبلوه من قبل بل قالوا له (لقد اصبح لنا ألان كاهن آخر افضل واعظم منك سلطاناً، وكان سبب كره رجال الدين لهنري هو خوفهم من انه سيكشف أخطاءهم أمام الشعب ولم يشا هلدبرت، يستخدم سلطانه الكهنوتي ضد هنري وتعاليمة لانه وجد انه لن يجني من مراء هذا سوي الفشل نظر الحب الشعب لهنري، ولذلك التقي هذا الأسقف بهنري لقاء خاصة وطلب منه، يترك المدينة إلى أي مكان آخر فترك هنري البلده وذهب إلى الجنوب في المنطقة التي كانت ميداناً لنشاط بطرس دي برويز فاعتبره رئيس دير كلوني خليفة بطرس هذا فقرر احتجازه في دير كليرفو تحت أشراف برنارد رئيس الدير الذي أطلق سراحه بعد فترة قصيرة. 
عاد هنري إلى جنوب فرنسا وكان يعظ في المناطق المحيطة بتولوز والبي، وحيث كانت تعيش جماعه كبيرة وقويه من المعارضين للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وكانوا تحت حماية حكام تلك الاقاليم. 
وظل هنري يباشر نشاطه بنجاح كبير لمدة عشرة سنوات، وإذ لاحظ رئيس دير كليرفو مدي قوة هذه الجماعة وتأثير هنري عليها طالب حكام تلك المناطق بوضع حد لتلك التعاليم المخالفة لتعاليم الكنيسة، خاصة وان الناس هناك كانوا قد هجروا الكنائس وامتنعوا عن العباده فيها وممارسة طقوسها وراح رئيس الدير يجوب بنفسه تلك الاقاليم يقدم للناس تعاليم الكنيسة ويقال، برنارد أحرز نجاحاً كبيراً في إعادة الكثير إلى الحظيرة. 
بعد ذلك القي القبض مرة أخرى علي هنري وكبل بالسلاسل وقدم للمحاكمة في عام 1148 واصدر المجمع الذي تولي محاكمته حكماً بإعدامه (لاحظ كيف، المجمع يحكم بالإعدام) لكن شمشون رئيس الأساقفة توسط له وطلب تخفيف الحكم، ولعله يثوب واستبدل الحكم بالسجن مدي الحياة حيث مات فيه.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*


الكنيسة الغربية 

46- الألبيون والحرب ضدهم


 
بعد إحراق بطرس دي برويز Peter of Bruys والقاء القبض علي هنري دي لوزان Henry of Lausanne اصبح اتباعهما ابتداء من منتصف القرن الثاني عشر يعرفون باسم الالبين نسبة إلى مدينة في لايخدك اسمها (البي) تقع علي بعد 41 ميلاً من تولوز جنوباً. 
ويحتمل، يكون أعضاء هذه الجماعات قد جاءوا من الشرق وكانوا جماعات متفرقة جمع بينهما موقفها الناقد لسلبيات رجال الاكليروس الكاثوليكي وكانت أعداءهم تتزايد بشكل مستمر، وعقائدهم كانت تشابه عقائد كانت تشابه عقائد الدوسيتين الذين كانوا يمنعون الزواج، ولا يعترفون بالعهد الجديد. 
وفي عام 1139 حكم مجمع لاتيران الثاني بأنهم هراطقه، كما حكم عليهم بذلك أيضا، مجمع لاتيران الثالث Third Council of the Lateran عام 1179 وبعض المجامع الإقليمية الأخرى وحتى هذا الوقت كانت الكنيسة في مقاومتها لهذه الهرطقات تكتفي بإرسال  واعظ يقدمهم للناس تعاليم الكنيسة، لكن البابا انوسنت الثالث أراد، يلجا إلى القوة لمقاومة هذه الجماعات فأرسل مندوباً عنه علي رأس قوة مسلحه وفوضه في القضاء علي هذه الحركة بكل الوسائل، وقد مثل رسل البابا باتباع هذه الجماعة ابشع تمثيل! لكن يداً خفية امتدت إلى مندوب البابا وقتلته فتوقفت الحمله إلى حين. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlبعد ذلك أرسل البابا مندوبا أخر هو (ارنولد) رئيس دير كليرفو لإنهاء المهمة التي بدأها (بطرس دي كاسينو) كما عين سيمون دي مونتيفور) قائد اللقوات العسكرية وصدرات لهم الأوامر بالا يرحموا أحد.
ولاذ الالبيون بالكونت (ريمون السادس) كونت تولوز فبسط عليهم حمايته رغم انه لم يكن من شيعتهم، لكن بعد ذلك وتحت تأثير رجال الدين اعترف بأنه كان مخطئاً في هذه الحماية أرغم علي حمل السلاح ضدهم، واذ وصلت الحمله العسكرية الي مدينة بزييه، سأل رئيس الحملة مندوب البابا ماذا يفعل بسكان المدينة، فاجاب ابادتهم جميعاً، وقد سقطت في يد الحمله مدن وقري كثيرة كانت معاقل للالبين، وهنا ظهرت فكره محاكم التفتيش التي تحدثنا عنها، فعقد مجمع في تولوز عام 1229 وقرر هذا المجمع انشاء محاكم التفتيش وفي عام 1232 اصدر البابا جريجوري التاسع قراراً بتجديد اختصاصات هذه المحاكم 
 *

*​*الحرب ضد الألبين:*
اتسمت حرب الاكليروس ضدهم بالعنف الشديد والوحشية منقطعة النظير، ولذا كيف، البابا وكيل المسيح المحب يأمر بهذا. لدرجة، الباقي من الشعب هرب الي الجبال والي البلاد المجاورة دون معونه أو زاد والمحاربون خلفهم يعملون السلب والنهب وعندما وقعت في أيديهم معاقل الالبين لم يرحموا امرأة ولا طفلاً ولا شيخاً وانما اعملوا فيهم الإحراق والقتل والتنكل، فدمروا المدن واحرقوا البيوت ومن المؤسف كان كل ذلك باسم الدين!!! 
وفي جنوب إيطاليا، قامت حركة مشابهة لحركة الالبين أسسها كاهن من لمبارديا اسمه (ارنولد) وصل الي الاقتناع بأن الكهنة يجب، يعودوا الي نمط الحياة التي كانت سائدة في الكنيسة الأولي ليس من ناحية السلوك فقط بل من جهة موقفهم من الممتلكات*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وطبق علي نفسه هذه التعاليم فارتدي زي الرهبان وعاش زاهداً لا يملك من حطام الدنيا شيئاً فوجدت تعاليمه صدي في نفوس الناس، واشتد سخطهم علي ما وصل أليه رجال الدين الكاثوليك، فجعل البابا انوسنت الثاني باتخاذ موقف منه، ففي عام 1139 اصدر مجمع لاتيران الثاني قرارا ضد ارنولد الذي هرب الي فرنسا من إيطاليا ومنها الي جبال الألب حيث وجد جماعات من الالبين واصبح واحداً من قادتهم. 
قد كتب برنارد رئيس دير كليرفو للبابا يطلب، يضمن سلامه ارنولد هذا وان يكتفي بإحراق كتبه بعد ذلك بقي ارنولد في سويسرا خمس سنوات وعاد بعدها الي روما وهناك ثارت مشاعر الشعب الذي كفر البابا والإمبراطور وما كان بينهما من صراعات ألا، البابا والإمبراطور تواجد ضد الشعب وقمعوا حركاته بالعنف!! 
وتم تسليم ارنولد للسلطات المدنية فاعدم شنقا في روما وبعد إعدامه قاموا بإحراق جسده، واعتبره آهل روما من الشهداء والقديسين


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

47- الكاثاريون

 
نبدأ في التعرف عليهم بقراءة جزء من رسالة كتبها عام 1147 افرينوس عميد كاتدرائية ستينفيلد بالقرب من كولون Cologne الي برنارد رئيس دير كليرفو Bernard of Clairvaux حيث قال (لقد اكتشفنا بيننا جماعة من الهراطقة. وقف اثنان منهم في أحد الاجتماعات وراحا يرددان بعضاً من أقوال السيد المسيح والرسل، وهؤلاء الناس يدعون أنهم وحدهم الكنيسة الحقيقية لأنهم دون سواهم، يسلكون بحسب تعاليم المسيح ورسله، وهم يستخدمون الصلاة الربانية فقط في الذبيحة، ثم يتناولون جسد المسيح ودمه وبالإضافة الي معمودية الماء يتظاهر هؤلاء بأنهم يعتمدون بالروح القدس ونار، مشيرين بهذا إلي شهادة يوحنا المعمدان وهم ينادون بأن كل واحد من المتمتارين يمكنه أيضا أن يعمد الآخرين، كما أن كل مؤمن بوسعه أن يصلي علي عنصري الذبيحة المقدسة كما أنهم لا يقرون الزواج، (ولا ادري لهذا سبباً).
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlكما كتب افرينوس أيضا عن جماعة أخري يقول (انهم لا يعترفون بمعمودية الأطفال، وينكرون، الموضوع علي المذبح هو جسد المسيح الحقيقي، مدعين أن الكهنة قد فقدوا قدرتهم علي التقديس، كما أنهم يشجعون الزواج بأكثر من زوجه واحدة كما أنهم لا يؤمنون بشفاعة القديسين ولا بالصيام، ويقولون أن التوبة هي وحدها طريق الخلاص والغفران، وأنه لا وجود للمطهر لأن نفوس الراقدين تمضي فور موتهم أما إلي الراحة وأما إلي العذاب وقد زاد عدد هؤلاء زيادة عظيمة وانضم إليهم عدد كبير من الكهنة والرهبان). 
أما برنارد فكان يكتب ضد العنف ويقول (أنا أشجع غيرة الناس علي الكنيسة وتعاليمها وأحيي فيهم تحمسهم في توقيع العقوبات علي الخارجين عليها ولكني أرى أن أفضل السبل لمقاومة هذه الحركات هو حث الناس وتحريضهم علي طريق التعليم الصحيح ومنه إلي العودة إلي أحضان الكنيسة، أما استخدام القوة أو العنف ضدهم فأنا لا أوافق عليه)*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وفي وصفه لأولئك القوم كتب برنارد يقول (لو سألتهم عن إيمانهم أجابوك إجابات مسيحية سليمة وعندما يحدثونك لا تسمع عنهم شتيمة أو كلمه نابيه، هم يعملون بأيديهم ليكسبوا قوت يومهم......ومن ثمارهم تعرفونهم، لقد ترك الرجال نساءهم والنساء تركن رجالهن والكهنة الذين اتبعوا تعليمهم تركوا كنائسهم) 
وهكذا كان برنارد يشير إلي جماعه كاثاري الذين كانت منهم جماعه في كولون ولم يعترف هؤلاء بسلطان الكهنة أو بالتقليد الكنسي، كما كانوا يعترضون بشدة علي زيادة الأضرحة والأماكن المقدسة وعبادة الصور والقديسين، وكانوا في تعليمهم يركزون على الأعمال الصالحة، وبعضهم لم يقر شرعية الحرب والقسم، وكانوا يجوبون الأسواق يعظون التجار ويعلمونهم، وكانوا يحيون حياة مشتركة علي نفس أسلوب الكنيسة الأولى وفي عام 1160 توجه فريق منهم من ألمانيا إلي إنجلترا وراحوا ينشرون تعاليمهم هناك.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


48- الأخوة


كان هناك شبة كبير بين هؤلاء وبين الوالدين، ألا أنهم احتفظوا ببساطة الإيمان واشتهروا بين جيرانهم بحياة التقوى والطهارة والمعرفة العميقة وقد ابتعدوا عن الكنيسة نهائياَ وعاشوا منفردين وراحوا يمارسون عبادتهم بطريقتهم الخاصة باللغة اللاتينية. 
وأعضاء هذه الجماعة كانوا من (فلاحين الكتاب المقدس) إذ كانوا يواظبون علي قراءته بطريقه جعلتهم أكثر منهم عن غيرهم بالنسبة لمفاهيم ذلك النصر، وكانت لديهم ترجمات عديدة للكتاب المقدس وأجزاء منه، وكانت جماعه الأخوة متعاونة ومترابطة في جميع أنحاء أوروبا وكان لهم نشاط كبير بين العمال في المدن، والفلاحين في الريف. 
وبالرغم من ظهور هذه التيارات المتعارضة والمحتجة التي كانت تتزايد يوما بعد يوم فإن الكنيسة لم تستفد منها، إذ وجهت كل همها إلي إسكات هذه الأصوات دون الاهتمام بما يجب أن تفعل لإصلاح نفسها، ومعالجة أوجه القصور والنقص في خدماتها كما إنها لم تحاول، تلافي الأخطاء، فكانت محاكم التقسيم هي رد الفعل الوحيد لظهور هذه الحركات والتيارات وكان لهذه المحاكم أسوأ الأثر في تطور الأحداث التي واجهتها الكنيسة فيما بعد. 
والآن نستعرض ما آلَت إليه أحوال الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في أوروبا في نهاية العصور الوسطي، كَهَزّات أتت بعده النهضة والإصلاح الديني.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة العربية 

محاكم التفتيش في أوروبا

 
إن أهم سمه تميزت بها جماعات المصلين في غرب أوروبا في القرن الثاني عشر. والذين كان الاكليروس يعتبرهم "مخالفين" أو " معاندين" هي سمة: الزهد والدعوة الي البساطة الأولى كمد روحي للكنيسة الشرقية في مصر وقد انتعشت هذه الاراء في وقت كانت الكنيسة فيه قد تردت في مساوئها: من اتجار في المناصب الدينية (السيمونية) والسماح لرجال الدين بالزواج بعد، رفلوا في أسباب النعيم باحثين عن وراثية لهم في هذا، وغير ذلك من أمراض آلمت بالكنيسة كبيع صكوك الغفران.....الخ 
وافتضح أمر البابوية وكبار الأساقفة. 
وطرحت قضية " الاكليروس " علي بساط الشك من أساسها نظراً لما أصابته من ثراء فاحسن، وكان النبلاء الإقطاعيون يتطلعون الي الفرصة السانحة ليقضوا علي أملاك الكنيسة الشاسعة علهم يصيون شيئا منها، ولكن البابوية كانت تفرض من الحماية والحصانة علي تلك الأملاك في الوقت الذي كانت تنظر بقلق الي نشاط هؤلاء النبلاء الطامعين في أملاكها خاصة في فرنسا. 
http://st-takla.org/Gallery/Gallery-index_.htmlوفي عام 1207 طلب البابا انوسنت الثالث من الملك فيليب أغسطس التدخل علي رأس حمله صلبيه لقمع النبلاء في الجنوب الفرنسي ألا، فيليب كان يخشي، ينتهز ملك إنجلترا " يوحنا" الفرصة للانقضاض علي الشمال الفرنسي القريب منه إذا اقدم رجاله علي شن حملة علي النبلاء في الجنوب الفرنسي. 
واخيراً بعد، نفد صبر البابا " انوسنت الثالث " أعلن في 15 يناير 1208 قيام حمله صلبيه ضد نبلاء الجنوب الفرنسي ووعد من يشارك في هذه الحمله بالغنائم التي تقع في أيديهم من أملاك هؤلاء المارقين في نظره هو. 
وارسل البابا قاصداً رسولاً لتهدئة الأوضاع في الجنوب الفرنسي ألا، مهمته باءت بالفشل الأمر الذي حدا بالبابا بان يرسل قراراً بالحرمان الديني ضد " ريمون السادس " صاحب تولوز وقوبل هذا الحرمان باغتيال القاصد الرسولي من أحد اتباع ريموند 
وعليه فقد دعا البابا " انوسنت الثالث " الي حمله صلبيه ضد المنشقين، استجاب لها الآلاف من الفرسان المتطوعين من الشمال الفرنسي أملا في ثروات الجنوب وغنائمه وقد قامت هذه الحمله بمذابح رهيبة اشهرها تم في حصار وسقوط بلدة " بيزيه " حيث قتل الصليبيون 15.000 من السكان دفعة واحدة ومن ثم كانت اكبر عملية إرهابية في تلك الفترة. 
وبعد وفاة فيليب أغسطس اصدر الملك " لويس الثامن " قراراً لارضاء البابا في روما باقامه وتشكيل محاكم التفتيش في جنوب وشمال فرنسا، وكانت هذه المرة هي الأولى التي يصدق فيها القانون الفرنسي علي عقاب المهرطقين بالحديد والنار وليس بالمناقشة في محبة لان الله يريد، الجميع يخلصون والي معرفة الحق يقبلون بعد هذا أمر " لويس الثامن " جيوشه بالاستيلاء علي مدينة " افنيون " بسبب رفضها لجيوش البابا بالعبور علي اراضها نحو الجنوب، فدمرت أسوارها واسباح فرسان الشمال خيرات وحرمان الجنوب الفرنسي تحت شعار الصليب ومحاكم التفتيش. 
وكان " لويس التاسع " ملك فرنسا أسوأ حاكم علماني شجع علي تثبيت أقدام محاكم التفتيش في فرنسا، لكي يرضي معاصريه من الباباوات لذلك سموة " القديس لويس " واسند مهمة التفتيش والمحاكمه الي رهبان الدومنيكان الذين بدءوا بإرهاب صغار القساوسة وبسطاء الناس بجبروتهم، أرسلوا الي المحرقة أعداد لا تحصي بتهمه الخروج علي تعاليم الكنيسة، بالاضافه الي من امتلأت بهم جحور السجون، وغياهب السبي. 
ويحدد المؤرخين سنه 1233 علي وجه التحديد كبداية لإرساء محاكم التفتيش في فرنسا جميعها وقد خول الملك الفرنسي رجلاَ يدعي " روبرت لي يتي " صلاحيات كبيرة كمفتش عام علي هذه المحاكم، وقد رهب هذا الرجل فرنسا كلها ما بين عامي 1233، 1239 إذ شنق 183 شخصاً دفعة واحدة في مقاطعه (شامباني).
وفي عهد الملك الفرنسي فيليب الرابع الذي تولي ما بين عامي 1285 – 1314 كلف وزيره وحامل أختامه بتلفيق التهم لجماعه رهبان الموعد الذين لعبوا دوراً كبيراً في الحملات الصلبية في فلسطين ومن هذه الاتهامات: عباده الشيطان والانحلال الأخلاقي والفجور وبهذا تعرضوا لصنوف من العذابات داخل زنزانات سجونهم إلى حد أن واحداً منهم عندما بلغ العذاب مداه به صاح قائلاً: أنني علي استعداد، اعترف لكم بأنني قد قتلت الله شريطة، تكفوا عن تعذبتي وترحموني من الحرق بالنار*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *ثم اصدر البابا قرار بمصادرة أملاكهم في كل أنحاء العالم المسيحي ثم أمر بإقامة محكمه تفتيش خاصة للتحقيق معهم لأدانتهم. 
وفي سنه 1310 صدر حكم محكمة التفتيش بإحراق 63 راهباً من رهبان الداوية بتهمة عباده الشيطان والانحلال وفي سنه 1314 اكتملت المأساة حيث اقتيد رئيس رهبان الداوية جاك دي مولية وبعض رفاقه إلى المحاكمة وتقررا احراقهم  جميعاً بتهمة ملفقة، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ صار تلفيق الاتهامات ونشر الفضائح الكاذبة والإرهاب كان اكبر سمه للملكية الفرنسية تحت رعاية الكنيسة الغربية حتى قيام الثورة الفرنسية في عام 1789. 
وحتى جماعة الفرنسيسكان لم تنج من بطش محاكم التفتيش، فقد نادي فريق منهم بضرورة الرجوع بالعقيدة إلى حياة البساطة الأولى، ولكن البابا " يوحنا الثاني والعشرين " (1316- 1334) قرر تقديمهم إلى محاكم التفتيش سنه 1318. 
وتابع الباباوات إرهابهم للفكر بواسطة محاكم التفتيش لكل صوت ينادي بالإصلاح وبالرغم من المذابح الرهيبة انتشرت دعوة الإصلاح الديني إلى بوهيميا وجنوب شرق ألمانيا. 
وفي سنه 1229 عين البابا مفتشاً كنيسياً عاما علي ألمانيا هو (كوزاد) الذي جر الآلاف من الأبرياء إلى المشانق أو المحاق وكان يكفي عنده، يشار إلى جار من جاره بأي شاية ضد الدين فيجر أهل البيت جميعاً إلى المشانق وقد ضج الناس من الإرهاب الذي اتبعه كونراد هنرا، حتى، بعض الأساقفة نصحوا إلية بالاعتدال، ولكنه لم يكن يطيع بل يزداد في طغيان تحت سمعهم وبصرهم. وبعد، استشري الغضب بالشعب هاجمة بعض النبلاء وقتلوه سنه 1233 فتنفس الألمان الصعداء .


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

50- اليهود ومحاكم التفتيش في أسبانيا والبرتغال
 
أكدت التشريعات المطبقة علي اليهود بوحي من الكنيسة ما قيل من انهم أناس رفضهم الله ولعنهم، أقيم من حولهم سياج عزل صحي يقي أرواح المسيحيين من عدواهم، وانكمشت الاتصالات علي الصعيد الاجتماعي معهم، وتعددت حوادث اضطهادهم وطوردوا من مكان لمكان، فقد طرد اليهود من فرنسا أعيدوا أربع مرات فيما بين عامي 1182، 1321 وفي عام 1322 طردوا مرة أخرى حيث لم يبق منهم يهودي واحد في فرنسا خلال الأربعين عاما التالية، وفي أسبانيا حيث ازدهر اليهود في ظل الحكم الإسلامي ثم المسيحي، بدأ اضطهادهم بوحي من الكنيسة عام 1492 طرد اليهود جميعاً من أسبانيا وثم ذلك في 2 أغسطس من نفس العام وهو يوم اتخذه اليهود يوما للحداد في حياتهم. 
وبذلك استبعد اليهود في نهاية القرن الخامس عشر بصورة تكاد تكون تامة من كل غرب أوروبا باستثناء أجزاء بسيطة في ألمانيا وإيطاليا ومن ثم احتشدوا في الإمبراطوريتين الشرقيتين الباقيتين وهما: حيث تجمع اليهود الاشكلنازيم واليهود شمال أوروبا، وفي الإمبراطورية العثمانية حيث تجمع اليهود السفارديم من الأصل اللاتيني أو الأسباني.
 


وانتشرت بتزايد نفوز الكنيسة السياسي ظاهرة اليهود الذين أخفوا ديانتهم عندما وجدوا أنفسهم بين اختيار الموت أو التحول إلى المسيحية. واضطرت جموع كثيرة منهم إلى هذا التحول في الظاهر، وهم مقيمون سرا على ديانتهم اليهودية، ومصممون على ثقتهما لأولادهم جيلا بعد جيلا، وقد عرف هؤلاء في أسبانيا باسم (المارانوس حيث انفتحت أمامهم أبواب العمل في المحاماة والحكومة والجيش والجامعات، بل وفى الكنيسة نفسها، وتمت لهم السيطرة على أوجه النشاط في أسبانيا، وكان لفظ (مارنوس Marrano) هذا اصطلاحاً أسبانيا يرجع إلى العصور الوسطى ويعنى (الجنزير) وفى ذلك ما يشير إلى مقدار ما كان يشعر له الأسباني العادى من احتقار نحو هؤلاء اليهود غير المخلصين الذين ازدادوا عددهم وزاد نفوهم. 
وعلى امتداد القرن 15 ادأ الناس يكرهون أولئك المنافقين اليهود الذين اصبحوا مسحيين مظهرا ويهود مخبرا، أولئك الذين احتكروا المراكز المالية الهامة، وارتبطوا بالعرش، بحيث أصبحوا يمثلون أحد مظاهر القهر الملكي، وتقرر في عام 1464 النظر في أمر هؤلاء المسيحيين الجدد، إذ فوضت الكنيسة في عام 1478 ثلاث شخصيات بالتصرف في الأمور التي تنطلق بالمرتدين، وكان ذلك أنما يعنى بداية محاكم التفتيش في أسبانيا، وصلت الأمور إلي أقصى غاية المدة في عام 1480 حين قرر عدد من أغنياء التجار المسيحيين الجدد في مدينة (سيفيل) مقارنة محاكم التقسيم، غير، أمرهم انكشف وحوكموا وأعدموا، وفي عام 1481 احرق ستة رجال وأمراه أحياء، وأعدم رئيس الجماعة، وطرد اليهود من أسبانيا نهائيا عام 1492، وانتقل اغلبهم للبرتغال التي طردتهم هي الأخرى عام 1497 ورحل موظفهم على أفريقيا، واعتنق الباقون المسيحية دون إخلاص، حيث احتفظوا بديانتهم*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وبدأت محاكم التفتيش في البرتغال عام 1536 حيث عذب وأعدم عدد من المسيحيين الجدد ونتيجة لهذا القهر والاضطهاد وترك المسيحيون الجدد أسبانيا والبرتغال إلى الشرق الوسط وإيطاليا وهولندا وإنجلترا، واصبح لبعضهم وضع قوى جداً في البلاط التركي، وأدوا في مقرهم الجديد إلى الديانة اليهودية علنا، واعترفت بهم فرنسا رسمياً عام 1730، ومارسوا ديانتهم علناً في هولندا في مطلع القرن 17، وازداد نشاطهم في البحرية التجارية الهولندية بحيث سيطروا على ربع انهم شركة الهند الشرقية الهولندية. 
وكان عدد المارانوس في إنجلترا  محدودا غير، وتغير كرومويل رحب بهم أملا في الحصول على عونهم على حصل لندن مركزا للتجارة الأوربية، وحدد في عام 166 ميثاق رسمي يحمى الطائفة اليهودية ومنحوا حرية العبادة عام 1673 وعوملوا معاملة مساوية لباقي السكان. 
واتجه المارانوس في الوقت نفسه إلى الاهتمام باستكشاف العالم الجديد ومولوا هذه العمليات، وهناك ما يدعو للاعتقاد، (كريستوفر كولومبوس) كان ينتمي إلى أخري عائلات المسيحية الجدد، وانتقلت أعداد منهم إلى البرازيل في القرن السادس عشر وإلى المكسيك. 
أما عدد المارانوس في العالم اليوم فمحدود للغاية أو كان الاعتقاد ساندا بان محاكم التفتيش قد قضت نهائياً على أثار اليهود في أسبانيا والبرتغال، يميز، يهوديا بولنديا يدعى (شوارز) كان يعيش في لشبونة جميع معلومات عام 1917 تدل على تجمعات من المارنوس مازالت تلتزم بالتعاليم اليهودية، وقد بدأت أعداد المارنوس القليلة تضمحل حاليا حيث تزاوجت أجيالها الجديدة مع غير اليهود وهاجر بعضها إلى إسرائيل ولا يحتمل، تبقى فئة المارانوس في أسبانيا والبرتغال طويلا.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية
رأينا فيما عرضناه كيف كانت قوة الإكليروس سببا في قوة الكنيسة وامتداد سلطانها وكيف كانت عظيمة رجال الدين أمثال جريجورى السابع وانوسنت السابع سببا في خضوع الحكام والأباطرة لهم. 
ولكن في فترة أواخر العصور الوسطى ابتدل الحال غير الحال، وبعد هذه النهضة العامة التى اشتعلت نيرانها في الكنيسة بهدف الإصلاح النسبي، على أيدي رهبان دير كلوتى وغيرهم من الأنظمة الرهبانية الأخرى انحسرت هذه الموجه ليعود الفساد من جديد وبشكل أكثر بشاعة ويقبض في نفس الوقت على أصوات المصلحين بيد من حديد. 
*

*​أحوال الأكليروس 


عم الفساد بينهم وأصبح رجال الدين في حالة يرثى لها من الفساد، أصبحت المباذل التي يرتكبونها على كل لسان، وارتفعت بعض الأصوات تستنكر تصرفاتهم، وتدين أعمالهم، لكنهم تمادوا في غيمهم معتمدين على مالهم من سلطان، استطاعوا به، يسكتوا أصوات معارضيهم ومنتقديهم. 
ولقد لعبت الأموال الطائلة التي أتخمت بها خزائن رجال الدين وجيوبهم دورا كبيرا، في إهمالهم لواجباتهم الرعوية وسقوطهم في المساخر والشرور، لأنه أصبح في مقدورهم تحقيق كل ما يطلبون، ولو، كانت فيهم قلة قليلة من المتميزين ولكن لم يكن لهم أي تأثير. وفى خلال القرنين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر، زاد الفساد وبصورة بشعة أثارت عليهم الرأى العام، وقد وصف سكرتير البابا بنيديكت الثالث عشر حال رجال الدين فقال (أن واحد في الآلف منهم هو الذي كان يواظب على القيام بأعباء خدمته) 
*

*​الرهبان:
قاوم الرهبان حالة الانحطاط الخلقي التي سادت تلك الفترة، لكن إلى حين، ولم يلبثوا، أصبحوا هم في أديرتهم يعانون من الحالة نفسها، وأصبح الكثيرون من الرهبان مستعدين لخطايا عديدة، مدمنين للخمر، واصبح منهم الكثيرون محط الهزء والسخرية بسبب ما كانوا يعملون من شرور. 
حتى الأنظمة الحديثة أنظمة (الرهبان الشحاذين) ظلت زمانا طويلا تقود ركب الإصلاح ولكن لم تمكث تحت الضغوط، استسلمت وجرفها نفس التيار. 
ألا، هذا لا يعنى، كان هناك جماعات رهبانه ظلت متمسكة بمبادئ الكتاب المقدس. 
*

*​أين كان الشعب:
انشغل الإكليروس بمصالحهم أهملوا واجباتهم الرعوية قبطية الحال انحط حال العب، خاصة وأن الوعظ في الكنائس كان نادرا لحمل منظم الكهنة، وقد أدى هذا ألي جهل الشعب بتعاليم الله والكنيسة، فالقداس كان يتلى باللغة اللاتينية التي كانت غير مفهومي لدى العامة، بل كان منظم رجال الدين يجهلونها فرددوها كالببغاوات دون، يدرون ماذا يقولون، لكنهم حفظوه من تكرار تلاوته*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *كانت مواعظ الرهبان الفرنسيسكان والدومنيكان الذين كانوا في هذه الفترة هي المواعظ الموجودة، ثم ما لبث، فتر حماسهم أمام ما عانوه من اضطهاد الكنيسة لهم وخفت صورتهم. ظهر عجز الكنيسة وفشلها في عدم قدرتها على مواجهة حاجات الشعب المتزايدة والذي كان يزيد بمعدلات كبيرة، فابتداء من القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي زاد عدد السكان في مدن أوربا زيادة كبيرة، فابتداء من القرن الثاني عشر الميلادي زاد عدد السكان في مدن أوربا زيادة كبيرة، الأمر الذي كان يتطلب مضاعفه الجهود والخدمات التي كانت تقدمها الكنيسة لهم، لكن الذي حدث هو العكس، إذا، اهتمام الكهنة بمصالحهم الخصية. أدى ألي عدم الاهتمام بحاجات الشعب، وكان هناك عجز واضح وملموس في أعداد الكنائس والكهنة في أماكن كثيرة، فعاش آلاف البشر في فقر لا يجددون أي معونة حتى من الكنيسة الفئية، لا عداء روحي ولا جسدي وطغى حب المال على الإكليروس فتوقفوا عن مساعدة الفقير وصموا ذاتهم عن أنين اليتيم والأرملة. 
ثم، تركيز الاهتمام في العبادة على ممارسة الأسرار والالتجاء إلى القديسين بشكل شاذ وكثير أورثهم شراء الغفران بالمال، كل هذا أدى ألي انحطاط الروحيات بين الناس، وعدم اهتمامهم بالتدقيق. 
وأمام كل هذا بدأت هزات عنيفة وتوجهات إلى الإصلاح الجذري في الكنيسة وصدام مبين بين الرجعية والتقدمية في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية نراه في الأوراق الآتية: 
فالشعب المضغوط يبحث عن متنفس إصلاح يعطيه هامشان من الراحة من وطأة الكنيسة التي كان يجب، تكون مبعث هذه الراحة. 
وقد تضافرت عدة جهود في ذلك: ما بين الرهبان الواعدين الذين وجودا في العودة إلى البساطة والعبادة الصحيحة على نمط كنيسة مصر وبين فئات الشعب التي حاولت، تضحي وتبذل ضد فساد الكنيسة الذي وصل حتى إلى أرزاقهم ومعيشتهم، مما دفع هذه الفئة كل في مكانه إلى الكفاح ضد الكنيسة في فسادها، وهكذا سنرى هذا الكفاح متمثلاً في: 



*أولا: *الطبقة الوسطى (البورجوازية) والاصلاح الديني.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

52- الطبقة الوسطى (البرجوازية) والإصلاح الديني
 
أدى ظهور الطبقة الوسطى التجارية وسكان المدن في أوربا ألي تغيير وجه الحياة فيها، فتغيرت نظرة الناس ألي عادات وتقاليد العصور الوسطى في أوربا، فأخذت هذه العادات والتقاليد تتزعزع أسسها مع انهيار المجتمع الإقطاعي وبناء المتجمع البورجوازي نتيجة انتعاش التجارة واكتشاف الطرق التجارية براويجوا وإنشاء المدن التجارية نتيجة تجتمع التجار لتتبادل التجارة، وانتعاش رؤوس الأموال التي أظهرت شخصية هذه الطبقة في مواجهة الإقطاع والرأسمالية ومنها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية نفسها، مما اخذ معه البناء السياسي والفكري والديني والقانوني والفلسفي في الانهيار أمام هذا البناء الجديد في نفس المسارات.
فكانت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في ظل العلاقات الإقطاعية قد استطاعت، تصوغ الدين في شكل يتفق مع هذه العلاقات فعملت علي تمجيد حياه الزهد والتقشف والنهي عن التمتع بجمال الحياة ونعيمها بالنسبة للشعب فقط دون رجالها ودعت هؤلاء الناس إلى تعذيب النفس وحرمانها استعدادا لنعيم الاخره وذلك بغرض حمل الشعب علي قبول الاستغلال الإقطاعي في إذعان واستسلام. 

وكانت الكتبة تطلب إلى الناس اتباع تعاليمها دون مناقشة الأمر الذي أمات فهم الروح البحث والابتكار بل والتعليم علي أساس، الجهل يسهل قياده الشعب، واعمي إنسان العصور الوسطي عن رؤية جمال العالم وفكره وثقافته. فقد كان الجمال في نظره رجساً من عمل الشيطان ولم تصبح الدنيا في رأيه ألا مضيفه إلى الدار الآخرة، وحببوا أليه الجهل ليكون مقبولا لدي الله لان في نظرهم – دليل علي صدق العقيدة وقوة الإيمان. 
وفي الوقت الذي كانت فيه الكنيسة تقوم بهذا إزاء الجماهير الكادحة كانت تمارس الاستقلال المادي لهذه الجماهير، بأشد مما كانت تمارسه طبقة النبلاء والإقطاعيين، وكان الباباوات في روما يعيشون عيشة الترف، وانغمس بعضهم في حمأة الرذيلة كما تمتع بعض رجال الكنيسة بالكثير من الحقوق والامتيازات الدينية والمدنية التي لم يكن يتمتع بها سائر أفراد المجتمع آنذاك وكانت الكنيسة إلى جانب امتلاكها ألا قطاعات واسعه معفاة من الضرائب لها الحق في جمع نوع من الضرائب في شكل العشور. 
وفي الوقت نفسه لم تكتفي الكنيسة بما كانت تتمتع به من مركز هام في المجتمع الإقطاعي بحكم دورها الديني، بل أراد الباباوات إخضاع الأباطرة لسلطتهم وبمعني أخر إخضاع السلطة المدنية للسلطة الدينية رغم، المسيحية تؤكد، الكنيسة والدوله تستمدان سلطتهما من الله الذي أوكل لواحدة حكم الروح والأخرى سلطه الإدارة (أعط مال قيصر لقيصر وما لله لله) الأمر الذي أدى إلى النزاع بين البابوية والامبراطوريه كما مر بنا هنا في قسم التاريخ بموقع الأنبا تكلاهيمانوت. 
وقد كان من الطبيعي مع انهيار المجتمع الإقطاعي وظهور طبقه جديدة علي أنقاض هذا المجتمع وهي البورجوازية بمفاهيم ومُثَل جديدة وبأسلوب في الحياة والتفكير يختلف عن أسلوب العصور الوسطي، أن تصحوا أذهان الناس علي مساوئ الكنيسة ومفاسدها وان تتمرد نفوسهم علي قيودها ونظرياتها فوقعت سلسله من ردود الفعل – رأيناها في الأوراق السابقة – وبناء هيكل كنسي جديد يتفق مع علاقات الإنتاج الجديدة*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وما ترتب علي هذه العلاقات من قيام بناء علوي جديد. 
ولقد لعبت الطبقة البرجوازية bourgeoisie الدور الرئيس في تحطيم سلطه الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في عصورها الوسطي هي الطبقة الثورية كما رأينا وكان قد سبق لها، بلغت مركزا مرموقا في المجتمع بفضل ثرائها القائم علي رأس المال ولكن هذا المركز مع ذلك كان لا يتلاءم مع قوتها وقدرتها علي التوسع والامتداد وبالتالي لما كان النظام الإقطاعي هو الذي يقف حائلاً دون نموها وتطورها فقد كان عليها، تحطم هذا النظام. 
ولكن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية كانت المركز الدولي العظيم للإقطاع وهي التي وحدت أوروبا الغربية الإقطاعية وجعلت فيها برغم كل الحروب الداخلية نظاما سياسيا موحد أيقف إزاء الكنيسة الاغلايقية الأرثوذكسية المنشقة عليها (هذا في رأي الكاثوليك) والممالك الإسلامية علي حد سواء أحاطت الأنظمة الإقطاعية بهالة من القداسة ونظمت طبقاتها دفعه النموذج الإقطاعي واخيراً كانت الكنيسة اقوي سيداً اقطاعي وتملكت ثلث ارض العالم الكاثوليكي ولهذا كان لابد قبل توجية هجوم ناجح إلى النظام الإقطاعي الفاسد في كل بلد لابد من تحطيم نظامه المركزي المقدس وفضلاً عن هذا فقد صاحب نمو البرجوازية عملية إحياء العلوم العظيمة من تلك وميكانيكا وطبيعة وتشريح وفسيولوجياً في حين كان العلم في العصر الإقطاعي الخادم المطيع للكنيسة ولم تكن تسمح له بان يتخطي الدود التي رسمتها العقيدة رغم، المسيحية دين انفتاح علي الثقافة والعلوم والتعليم ما دامت لا تبعد الإنسان عن الحياة مع الله. 
يتبين من كل ذلك، البورجوازية كانت هي الطبقة التي يعنيها اكثر من غيرها النضال ضد دعاوى الكنيسة الكاثوليكية ذلك، كل صراع في ذلك الوقت ضد الإقطاع كان لابد، يجري تحت ستار ديني أي يجب، يكون موجها ضد الكنيسة أولا . 
ولكن إذا كانت الضحية بدأت من البرجوازية فقد كان من المحقق، يتردد صداها في طبقات أخرى فقد تردد صداها في جماهير الفلاحين الذين كان عليهم، يكافحوا من اجل وجودهم ضد سادتهم الإقطاعيين، كما تردد صداها في طبقة الفرسان الذين كان عليهم، يكافحوا ضد سيطرة كبار النبلاء


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


53- الإصلاح الديني في ألمانيا

 
لماذا ألمانيا؟!
هناك جمله أسباب جعلت هذه الظروف تنضج في ألمانيا بذات وتفسر لماذا قامت حركة الإصلاح الديني في ألمانيا بدلاً من قيامها في انجلترا أو السويد مثلاً 
*فمن ناحية: أصبحت المدن الجديدة من نهاية القرن الرابع عشر ذات أثر راجع في مقدرات الشعوب الألمانية فإن المدن من أمثال فرانكفورتFrankburt وستراسبورجStrassburg  ونورمبرج وغيرها من مراكز النشاط التجاري والصناعي قد أخذت تلعب دورها ما في حياة ألمانيا فقد ظهرت طبقة من ممولين الذين برز من بينهم (بيت فوجر) سيطرة علي تجارة ألمانيا مع إيطاليا الشمالية والأراضي المخفضة (بلجيكا وهولندا حالياً ومع الشرق أيضاً وكان المال هو أهم مصادر قوتها وقد أصبحت هذه الطبقة قبله أنظار الأمراء وكان الحكام يطلبون منها لسد احتياجهم وبفضل هذه المركز الاقتصادي الممتاز  فرض البورجوازيون سيطرتهم الواسعة علي كافة نواحي الحياة في زمانهم.*
وإلي جانب هذه الطبقة كانت توجد طبقة الفرسان و كانوا ساقطين علي الأوضاع وكان خلال هذه الطبقة من النبلاء الضعفاء قد بدء من القرن السادس عشر عندما تضاءلت قيمة أراضيهم بسبب التطور الاقتصادي، فلم تصبح الأرض هي مصدر الثروة الوحيد، كما تغيرت أساليب القتال وادوانه وفنون الحرب فنقدت هذه الطبقة مبرر بقائها ومع، قلائل منهم استطاعوا الاحتفاظ بشيء من امتيازاتهم مثل فرسان الراين وسوابيا وفرانكونيا، فان الأغلبية الكبري خضعت لسيادة الأمراء الأقوياء ولم نحتفظ ألا بالقليل من امتيازات النوعية ولهذا اصبح هؤلاء الفرسان متحفزين للثورة ضد  النظام الاجتماعي و السياسي القائم 


وإلي هذه الساخطة كانت توجد طبقة أخري أشد سقطاً هي " طبقة الفلاحين  " فقد كان هؤلاء يعشون علي هامش الحياة بمعزل  عن التطورات العميقة التي شاهدتها المدن الإلمانيا  حيث كانت أفراد الطبقة البرجوازية قد قطعوا شوطاً بعيداً في مجال  التقدم  والرفاهية 
وكان هؤلاء الفلاحين ألمان  يعشون عبيداً في قيود اقطاعين  وكانوا محل استغلال مشترك من الأمراء ورجال الكنيسة والفرسان إذا كانوا نهباَ بشي أنواع الضرائب: نقداً أو عينياً ومسخره وتحرم عليهم كثيراً فقد كانوا يحرمون حتى من ممارسة صيد السمك في الأنهار و القنوات وصيد الحيوانات في الغابات  لأنها أرض إقطاع في حين كانت تنتهب أراضيهم وبيوتهم وأعراضهم كان أعدائهم لرجال الدين شديداً فقد نددوا بالأعباء المالية التي  فرضتها عليهم هؤلاء وبإسرافهم في فرصة ضريبة العشور وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم المختلفة تحت مسميات وأنواع مختلفة. 
وبالإضافة ألي ذلك فهناك أسباب أخرى تفسر قيام حركة تفسر قيام حركة الإصلاح الديني في ألمانيا، وهي، الألمان كانوا يحقدون منذ القدم علي الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في روما، إذ كان النزاع المستمر بين البابا والإمبراطور الألماني (إمبراطور الإمبراطورية الرومانية المقدسة) سبباً في، كل فريق كان يشعر نحو الأخر بعداء شديد وفضلاً عن ذلك ففي الدول الأوربية الأخرى*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *كانت تقاليد الحكم في أيدي ملوك أقوياء استطاعوا حماية رعاياهم من جشع رجال الدين ولكن في ألمانيا حيث كان الإمبراطور يحكم مجموعه من الأمراء الأقوياء وليس له ظل من السلطة فان البرجوازية بين كانوا تحت رحمة القساوسة والمطارنة مباشرة الذين كانوا يحاولون جمع المال لصالح تلك الكنائس الضخمة التي كان إنشاؤها هواية الباباوات في عصر النهضة. 
وهناك سبب مهم أخر هو، ألمانيا كانت موطن الطباعة، منذ اخترع يوحنا جوتنبرح (1397 – 1468) الطباعة بالحروف المصفوفة في منتصف القرن الخامس عشر فأزال العقبات في سبل انتشار العلوم وتوصيلها إلى عامة الشعب وكان الكتاب المقدس أول كتاب طبع بهذه الطريقة في سنة 1455، وبذلك لم يعد محظوظا محجبا بالأسرار في صورة كبار رجال الدين الذين تولوا تفسيره إذا كانوا قد فسروه، بل اصح كتابا من الكتب المتداولة في كثير من البيوت، الذي كان بها يعرف اللغة اللاتينية، ومن هنا بدأت أسر بأسرها تقرأ الكتاب المقدس، الأمر الذي كان مخالفاً لنظام هذه الكنيسة من قبل، وتبين للناس عندئذ، القسوس كانوا يعلمونهم أشياء كثيرة تختلف للأسف عما هو موجود في النصوص الكتابية التي بين أيديهم، مما أثاره في نفوسهم الشك في رجال الدين واشتدا الحملة ضدهم. 
في ذلك الحين كانت الظروف تتجمع داخل الكنيسة وتدفع للثورة عليها. وتنقسم هذه الظروف إلى قسمين!
الأول: يتصل بفساد الكنيسة  
الثاني: يتصل بمحاولات الإصلاح. 
ففيما يختص بفساد الكنيسة ففي النصف الثاني من القرن الخامس عشر، كان عدد كبير من رجال الكنيسة، وعلى رأسهم البابا يعيشون عيشة الترف والمجون، وتحولت الولايات البابوية إلى دول علمانية من الناحية العملية، استخدم فيها البابا كافة الوسائل المشروعة وغير المشروعة لتحقيق أغراضه السياسية، ومن هذه الوسائل: التآمر والقدر والاغتيال بالسم، والحروب. وفي الفترة التي سبقت حركة " مارتن لوثر " جلس على كرسى البابوية أثناء من الباباوات يعتبران بحق مسئولية عن تدهور سمعة البابوية وانحدار مركزها هما! اسكندر السادس 1492 – 1503) ويوليوس الثاني (1503 – 1515) 
*فبالنسبة لحياة اسكندر السادس، فقد كانت حياته محزنة، فقد كرسى حياته لإشباع ملذاته وتحقيق اطماعة، وغلاق مراتب الشرف على أبنائه، وتنمية ثرواتهم، وكان قد أقام علاقة بأجدى السيدات المتزوجات وتدعى فانوتزا vamogga  وانجب فيها بفضل هذه الصلة غير الشرعية أبناءه الأربعة: دون جوان وشيزار وجوبي goPe  وابنته لوكرنريا، كما كان له ابناء اخرون من نساء أخريات، وقد أقام ابنه شيزار بورجيا  borgia  قسيساً تم كاردينالا فارتكب من الجرائم ما جعل روما ترتجف رعباً من مجرد ذكر اسمه، ولم يتورع عن قتل أخيه دون جوان، عندما خشي، يشاركه سطوته ونفوذه واستخدم البابا وابنه جميع الوسائل المشروعه وغير المشروعه لتحقيق أهدافها مثل: الرشوة والاغتيال علي أوسع نطاق في سلاح الحرمان البابوي. *
أما البابا يوليوس الثاني فلم يكن يقل في أطماعه الدينونه عن سابقه اسكندر السادس وإن سلك في سبيلها طريقا مختلفا عن طريق أل بورجيا وهو طريق الحرب والسياسة فقد وقف يوليوس الثاني موقف المحارب والسياسي يقود الجيوش ويقاتل الأعداء ويدبر المكائد ويعقد المخالفات وذلك لاعادة تأسيس ممتلكات الكنيسة، حتي يعتبر بحق مؤسس أملاك البابوية في القرن السادس عشر. 
وقد كان من الطبيعي، تتأثر ميول كبار رجال الكنيسة بميول هؤلاء الباباوات، فانكبوا بدورهم علي الدينونات، وطرحوا العناية بالشئون الدينية والروحانيات جانبا وصار من المألوف، ينظر أصحاب هذه المراكز الدينية ألي وظائفهم باعتبارها مصدر إيراد فقط. أصبحت الوظائف الكنسية تباع غالبا في سوق المساومات مع هؤلاء الباباوات وصارت هذه الوظائف بفضل تحايل الإكليروس شبه وراثية ما داموا قادرين علي دفع المال. 
وقد ترتب علي ذلك، أهملت الواجبات الكنسية ونفذت الكنيسة مكانتها العالية التي تبوأتها، واهتز الأساس الروحي والأخلاقي الذي أقامت عليه نفوذها وهيمنتها في العصور الوسطي ومن هنا بات المسيحيون في غرب أوروبا يدعون إلى إصلاح الكنيسة والقضاء علي الانحرافات الخطيرة فيها، وتطوير نظمها وتنظيم علاقاتها مع سائر العالم المسيحي.
وقد أخذت هذه الدعوة تم بعده أدوار وتتعرض لعدة تطورات. نقلتها من مجرد الدعوة الي إصلاح الكنيسة إلى الدعوة إلى إصلاح العقيدة ذاتها! وهذه الدعوات جميعها وهي التي تحولت إلى حركات هي التي يطلق عليها في مجموعها (حركة الإصلاح الديني).
 *

*​*ثانياً: حركة الإصلاح الديني من الداخل* : 
أن الدعوة إلى إصلاح الكنيسة يعبر عنها بالإصلاح من الداخل، أي من داخل الكنيسة ذاتها، فتقوم الكنيسة علي أيدي رجالها بازاله مفاسدها وتنظيم شئونها واصلاح نفسها بنفسها. 
*وكان قوام هذا الاتجاه عقد المجامع تباعا وفي فترات علي يد رجال الدين الكاثوليك الذين عقدوا المجامع الدينية لإدخال الإصلاح اللازم للكنيسة من داخلها بل، أخر هذه المجامع هو المجمع الديني الذي عقد في بال basle في 1431، أراد، يضع القرارات التي تصدرها المجامع الدينية فوق قرارات البابا أراد، يحد من سلطه البابا ويمنع عنه بعض الموارد الكنسية ولكن اتملاء البابا نقولا الخامس في سنه 1447 كرسي البابوية قضي علي هذه المحاولة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى فشل حركة المجامع الدينية في إدخال الإصلاح المطلوب من داخل الكنيسة. *
وقد كان من كبار المصلحين الدنين الذين أرادوا، تقوم الكنيسة بإصلاح نفسها يوحنا رويخلين (1455- 1522) وديزيديروس ليرازنوس (1467- 1536). 
أما يوحنا رويخلين فهو (أنساني) ينتمي إلى الحركة الإنسانية في عصر النهضة، وتنقضي في الدراسات العبرية، وكان طيلة حياته المركز الحقيقي لكل الدراسات الإغريقية والعبرية في ألمانيا وقد استعان باللغة العبرية في تفسير العهد القديم أثار بكتاباته ضجة من الجدل وكشف هو وتلاميذه واتباعه عن مساؤيء الكنيسة، ونقدوا البدع والخرافات التي انتشرت فيها مما أدي في النهاية إلى تكون قسم من الرأي العام معاد لكنيسة روما ولكنه مع ذلك لم يستهدف إطلاقا الخروج علي الكنيسة أو الانفصال عنها وانما كان هدفه، تقوم الكنيسة بإصلاح نفسها.
أما ديزيدلوس ارازموس فهو أنساني أيضا وهو الزعيم المعترف به في حركة الاستنارة في أوروبا حتي أيام فولتير، وقد نادي بإصلاح عيوب الكنيسة واسهم في إثارة الرأي العام ضد البابوية والكنيسة وان لم يستهدف هو أيضا الانفصال عن الكنيسة أو الخروج عليها. 
وتتمثل أهميته من ناحية الإصلاح الديني: في ترجمته إلى اللغة اللاتينية القسم اليوناني من الكتاب المقدس، أي الإنجيل أو العهد الجديد وارفق مع هذه الترجمة النص اليوناني الأصلي القديم فكشف بهذه الترجمة الصحيحة ما في الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة للكتاب المقدس والتي راجعها القديس جيروم في القرن الرابع واعتمدتها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والمعروفة بالفولجات من أخطاء في بعض المواضع وبذلك لم تعد نسخة الإنجيل المكتوبة باللاتينية منذ القرن الرابع شيئاً مقدساً.
وقد كثر تأثير ذلك علي الفكر المسيحي عظيماً، فإذا كان في وسع الرجل العلماني، ينفذ من وراء اللغة اللاتينية وهي الرسمية للاكليروس إلى اللغتين الأصليتين اللتين كتب بهما الكتاب المقدس وهما العبرية التي كتب بها العهد القديم واليونانية التي كتب بها العهد الجديد وإذا كانت نسخة الإنجيل المكتوبة باللاتينية والمقررة من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية قد فقدت قداستها، فقد كان لابد، تظهر فكرة، الإنسان يستطيع الاتصال بربه مباشرة دون وساطة الاكليروس (وهذا بالطبع شطط نتج عن أخطاء الكنيسة ومحاولات الإصلاح الفاشلة هذه)
ومع فشل الكنيسة في إصلاح نفسها بنفسها وعدم استجابتها لرغبات المصلحين انتقلت حركة الإصلاح الديني إلى مرحلتها الثانية وهي مرحله فض الإصلاح من الخارج وهي التي قام فيها مارتن لوثر لذي قام بمحاولات منه لاصلاح العقيدة ذاتها، فارتكب الشطط وخرج بعقيدة أخري عندما خرج علي عقيدة الكاثوليكية وليس فقط علي فساد الكاثوليكية واكليروسها.
*الرتيبة فوق قرارات البابا ونارادان يحد من سلطة البابا، ويمنع عنه بعض الموارد الكنيسة ولكن اتملاء البابا نقولا الخامس في سنة 1447 كرسى البابوية قض على هذه المحاولة الانر الذي أدى إلى فشل حركة المجامع الدينية في إدخال الإصلاح المطلوب من داخل الكنيسة وقد كان من كبار المصلحين الذين أرادوا، تقوم الكنيسة بإصلاح نفسها يوحنا ويخلين John reuchlin  (1455 – 1522) ويزيد بروس ايرازمواس desideruis erasmus  (1467 – 1536) *
أما يوحنا ويخلين فهو (أنساني) ينتمي إلى حركة الإنسانية في عصر النهضة، وينخفض في الدراسات العبرية، وكان طيلة حياته المركز الحقيقي لكل الدراسات الأفريقية والعبرية في ألمانيا، وقد استعان باللغة العبرية في تفسير العهد القديم، وأنار بكتاباته خيمة من الجدل وكشف هو وتلاميذه واتباعه عن مساؤى الكنيسة، ونفذوا  البدع والخرافات التي انتشرت فيها مما أدى في النهاية إلى تكوين قسم من الرأي العام معاد لكنيسة روما، ولكنه مع ذلك لم يستهدف إطلاقا الخروج على الكنيسة أو الانفصال عنها وأنما كان هدفها، تقوم الكنيسة بإصلاح نفسها أما ديزيد لويس ارانوس فهو أنساني أيضاً وهو الزعيم المعترف به في حركة الاستنارة في أوربا حتى أيام فولتير، وقد نادى بإصلاح عيوب الكنيسة وأسهم في أثاره الرأي العام هذه البابوية والكنيسة، وأن لم يستهدف هو أيضا الانفصال عن الكنيسة أو الخروج عليها. 
*وتتمثل أهميته من ناحية الإصلاح الديني: في ترجمته إلى اللغة اللاتينية القسم اليوناني من الكتاب المقدس، أي الإنجيل أو العهد الجديد، وارفق مع هذه الترجمة النص اليوناني الأصلي القديم، فكشف بهذه الترجمة الصحيحة ما في الترجمة اللاتينية القديمة للكتاب المقدس والتي راجعها القديس جيروم في القرن الرابع واعتمدتها الكنيسة واعتمدتها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والمعروفة بالفولجانا the vulgate من أخطاء في بعض المواقع وبذلك لم تعد نسخة الإنجيل المكتوبة باللاتينية منذ القرن الرابع شيئاً مقدسا وقد كثر تأثير ذلك على الفكر المسيحي عظيماً، فإذا كان في وسع الرجل العلماني، ينفذ من وراء اللغة اللاتينية وهى اللغة الرسمية للاكليروس إلي اللغتين الأصليتين اللتين كتب هما الكتاب المقدس وهما العبرية التي كتب بها العهدة الديم واليوانية التي كتب بها العهد الجديد وإذا كانت نسخة الإنجيل المكتوبة باللاتينية والمعتمدة من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية قد فقدت قداستها، فقد كان لابد، تظهر فكرة، الإنسان يستطيع الاتصال بربه مباشرة دون وساطة الكاثوليكية قد فقدت قداستها، فقد كان لابد، تظهر فكرة، الإنسان يستطيع الاتصال بربه مباشرة دون وساطة الاكليروس (وهذا بالطبع شطط نتيج عن أخطاء الكنيسة ومحاولات الإصلاح الفاشلة هذه) *
ومع فشل الكنيسة في إصلاح نفسها بنفسها، وعدم استجابتها لرغبات المصلحين انتقلت حركة الإصلاح الديني إلى مرحلتها الثانية، وهى مرحلة فرض الإصلاح من الخارج، وهى التي قام فيها مارتن لوثر بإخلاصه الذي انتهى ألي فرضه بمحاولات منه لاصلاح العقيدة ذاتها، فارتب الشطط كل الشطط وخرج بعقيدة أخري، عندما خرج على عقيدة الكاثوليكية وليس نفط على فساد الكاثوليكية واكليروسها.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

54- حركة الإصلاح الديني في أوروبا

 
شملت حركة النهضة الكبرى في أوربا كل نواحي الحياة من ثقافة وفكر وفن فتناولت قضايا السياسة والحرية والديمقراطية، الفكر الليبرالي في التأليف والفن وما لبثت أن وصلت يد الإصلاح العام في أوربا إلى الكنيسة؛ تلك المؤسسة التي سيطرت على كل فكر وفن حتى السياسة! "وكانت قد كبلت العقل الأوربي بأغلال الحرام والحلال، فشلت الفكر واسترقت العقول، ووصف الحدود غير الصحيحة لتحرك كل من يملك فَشَلَّت الفكر واسترقت العقول، ووصف الحدود غير الصحيحة لتحرك كل مَنْ يملك الحركة لدرجة أن خرج عليها الخارجون وانتقدها النقادون، وقد تصدت لهم كما رأينا بالعنف لإسكات صوت العقل والفكر السليم وبالجهل ليسود الإكليروس ويحققون ثرواتهم وجاههم . 
إلا أنه منذ القرن الحادي عشر بدأت إرهاصات الإصلاح، حيث تعرض أهله إلى التعذيب والتشتيت والحرم، واستمرت هذه الحركة تنمو ويشتد عودها حتى ألغيت بداية من القرن الرابع عشر، وقد تقدم للإصلاح الديني عدد كبير من المصلحين نورد أهمهم:


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

55- من المصلحون: 1) جون ويكليف (1328-1384)


 
كان John Wycliffe أحد خريجي جامعة اكسفورد وعن أستاذا فيها اختير لان تكون مستشارا دينيا للملك في إحدى خريجي جامعة اللاهوتية مع البابوية، فكانت هذه بداية عداء الكنيسة له فبدأ يكشف حادة الترف التي كان الإكليروس يحبونها وتورطهم في المشكلات السياسية التي لا شأن لهم بها، وكانت محبة في نقاشه معهم أفكار القديس اغسطينوس وفلسفته تعرض أيضاً للضرائب التي كانت تفرضها الكنيسة على الأمراء وذوى النفوذ بدعوى العشور وكان البلاد والملوك غير راضية عن هذا الأسلوب، وفى سنة 1377 طلبة أسقف لندن ليمثل أمامه ليحاكمه ولكن الأمراء والنبلاء وفروالة الجماعة ألا، البابا أصدر أمر بالقبض عليه، ألا، الملك حماه في قصره.
*

*​*آراء جون ويكليف: *
1 – هاجم البابا هجوما ما عنيفاً ومباشرا عندما قال: عن الكنيسة ليست متمركزة في البابا والكرادلة لكن في شركة المؤمنين حيث يكون المسيح موجودا ورئيسا لها كما، ليس للبابا قوة في الربط والحل اكثر من أي كاهن، وعندما مسألة الإيمان أنه لا يحب على أي إنسان، يتبع البابا أو حتى أحد القديسين ألا عندما يفتدى هؤلاء بالمسيح " لانه بعد ذلك وحل به الأمر إلي، وصف البابا بعدد المسيح


 2 – اختلف جون ويكلف مع الكاثوليك بالنسبة لسر الافخارستيا فالأصل هو استحالة الخبز والخمر جسد الرب ودمه، أما هو فأمن بأن الجسد والدم كانا حاضرين حقاً، لكن لم يكن هناك تحويل وتغيير في الخبز والخمر، وكان هذا أساس فكر لوثر فيما بعد ولهذا اشتدت معارضة البابا ورجال الاكليروس له، وفي سنة 1382 وأن كبير أساقفة كنتريرى افكارديكلف، ومنعه من إلقاء محاضراته في جامعة اكسفورد لكن بسبب حماية أصدقائه له لم يستطيعوا مهاجمة، ومات سنة 1384 ترجم ويكليف الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الانجيلزية الدراجة من لفة الفولجاتا اللاتينية لأن يبدو أنه لم تكن يجيد العبرية واليونانية، ألا أنه بهذا استطاع، يوصل كلام الله الرجل الشارع والفقير والجاهل الذين كانوا محرومين منه، ولكن كانت المعارضة تصفه بأنه ألقى الدرر قدام الخنازير " وما لبثت ترجمته هذه أن مُنِعَت في سنة 1408.
ومن كلماته عن الكتاب المقدس " أنه لا شئ يجب الإيمان به ما لم يكن مؤسسا على هذا الكتاب، ولا يجب إضافة شئ لتعليمة..*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *هذا الكتاب هو الحق الكامل الذي يجب، ندرسه ويدرسه كل مسيحي، فهو نموذج لكل منظور، وأذا كان التكلف في اكسفورد يتغير في كثير من الأحيان ألا، الأسفار المقدسة نعم نعم لا لا، فهلا لا تتغير أبدا، لأن كلمة الله باقية إلي الأبد 
*

*​*من جهود وتكليف في الإصلاح أيضاً: *
نظم ويكليف فريقاً من " الكهنة الفقراء " الذين تجولوا كارزين في الأرياف، على منال الوالدانيين، مرتدين ابسط الثياب، يمشون حفاة، وقد ازداد عددهم بعد موته، وأصبح لهم تأثير كبير مكنهم من تقديم مشروع قانون في البرلمان استنكروا فيه أدانوا رذائل الكنيسة لكن بحلول عام 1401 قويت المعارضة حتى أجازوا قانونا يدين الولاديين باعتبارهم هراطقة فإذا قبض على أفراد منهم كان لابد من إعدامهم حرقا، فمات منهم عدد كبير بهذه الطريقة ومع ذلك بقيت الحركة لعديد من السنين.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


56- من المصلحون: 2) جون هس (1372-1415)



 



وهو رجل الإصلاح في بوهيميا (لتشيكو لوفاكيا الان)، ولد من أبويين قرويبن 1373. وتعلم في جامعه براج، وبعد حصوله على درجتين البكالوريوس والماجستر رسم للكهنوت 1401، واستمر أستاذاً في الجامعه، فاهتم بأعمال جون ويكيلف، وانقسم الدارسون حول فكره هل تأثر حقيقة بفكر تكليف أم لا، ألا انه نبت فعلا انه تأثر به. 
كان هس John Hus, Jan Huss, John Huss يكرز ويفط في إحدى كنائس براج جاذبا إليه انتباه الجمهور الفقير، وكان له أعداء في الكنيسة والجامعة، كان ذلك وقت الشقاق البابوي، وكان الولاء في بوهيميا منقسما وجادل الملك، يكون مخابرا أو ساند هس وزملاءه في الجامعه، وكانت الجامعه نفسها بنقسمه بين الاحزاب الألمانية والبوهيمية، الفريق الألماني انفصل ليكون جامعه ليبنرج وأصبح هس مدير الجامعه البوهيمية التي أصبحت الان معهدا احفروا ضعف، ألا انه نظر إليه بارتياب اكثر فاكثر، ليس فقط من العصبه الألمانية الأكاديمية اكن أيضا من الكنيسة رئيس الاساقفه براج الذي كان في وقت سابق متعاطفاً مع هس، اصدر بتشجيع البابا أمرا بحرمان هس، لكن الملك والشعب احتجوا لان هس كان اصبح وقتئذ رمز للوطنية واستمر في هجماته علي البابوية خصوصاَ علي بيع صكوك الغفران، مرة أخري صدر الأمر البابوي بحرمان هس ووضعت مدينة براج تحت الحرم البابوي، وحرمت عليها كل المواسم الدينية*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وحرصاً علي سلامته فاقنع الملك جون هس، يختفي كانت هذه هي الفترة التي آلف فيها اشهر أعماله (عن الكنيسة).
وبسبب سيرة وراء آراء جون ويكليف التي أدنيت من الجامعه ومن البابوية، نظر إلى جون هس كجزء من الثورة التي بدأت. والذي هدد حياة الكنيسة ذاتها، قالوا "انه يمثل نوعا من الفوضوية، وهو المبدأ الذي كان يدعو إلى نبذ البابوية، وان يداس الاساقفه تحت النعال، والي تكسيح الرهبنة واستفزاز الثورة السياسية الاجتماعية" ربما لم يفطن هس نفسه في بادئ الأمر، ألا انه كان ينظر إليه كشخص خطير جداً يستحق اقس الإجراءات، وفي 1414 دعي مؤتمر في كونستانس وصدر قرار بابوي بحرمانه وسجنه كما أدان المجلس ويكليف وامر، يحرق جسده الذي سبق دفنه من مده طويلة. 
ألا انه بعد ذلك حكم عليه بالهراطقه واحرقوه علي قائم خشبي في 6 يوليو 1415.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

57- نهضة إحياء العلوم
 
*شهد القرن الخامس عشر في أوروبا نهضة مشرقة تمهد السبيل إلى الإصلاح المنشود، وهي ما سماها المؤرخون (أحياء العلوم والآداب the renaissance) حيث كانت الشعوب الغربية مبهورة بالاكتشافات الحديثة التي أعلنتها البرتغال. واستهوتهم أيضا الاكتشافات العملية والأفكار الأدبية والغنية التي أعلنها العلماء والفنانون، وكانت كتابات اليونان والرومان القديمة هي قناديل الفكر في تلك الفترة، أنهل منها الأوربيون ليترجموها لتكون قاعدة انطلاقهم الجديد، وفي هذه الإثناء انهارت الإمبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية في يد الأتراك وتسقط القسطنطينية في أيديهم، فيفر منها العلماء إلى الغرب حاملين معهم كتبهم وثقافتهم القديمة وتبدأ أوروبا كلها لتكشف التقارب عن كنوز اليونان القدامى**. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). **كما ساعدت الجامعات حينئذ علي التعمق في هذه العلوم ونسخت الكتب وطبعت لأول مرة بعد أن اخترع يوحنا جوتنبرج الألماني آلة الطباعة وطبع علي رأس ما طبع الإنجيل المقدس وقد دبت هذه النهضة الجديدة أولا في إيطاليا ومنها انتقلت إلى أنحاء أوروبا، ولكن كثيرين في تعبدهم للآداب الوثنية القديمة بدأوا يرتدون إلى الوثنية ويحتفظون بالمسيحية اسماً، مما أصبح خطراً أخر علي *الكنيسة* (انظر نتيجة الكنيسة لأولادها في حين تري العكس في كنيستنا القبطية في هذه الفترة رغم ما كان فيها من الاضطهاد) لذلك نري في أواخر القرن 15 وخلال القرن 16 رجالا عظماء ينهضون لصد هذا التيار الإلحادي والعبث الديني، ويكافحون في سبيل إصلاح الكنيسة حتى الدم مثل. *


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

58- سافونارولا

 
وهو أحد الرهبان الذين هربوا في تلك أيام من أباطيل العالم وشروره ولجأوا إلى حياة الرهبنة فكان دافعه استياؤه من الكنيسة ومن الانحطاط الذي وصلت أليه وكانت في نظرة أشبه بفاجرة متنكرة ثوب سيدتها التي كانت قد طردتها لتحل محلها، فلم يسعه ألا، يفتح فاه ويرفع صوته شاكيا أليها فساد الكنيسة وظلم الدولة فكان لمناداته وقع عظيم في فلورنسة في إيطاليا، حيث كانت الجماهير الحاشدة تزدحم في الكنيسة لسماع عظاته، وقد تاب الكثيرون علي يديه واستدعاه حاكم المدينة المستبد والذي كان يدعي لورنز دي مديتش وكان علي فراش الموت واعترف له بخطاياه وتنبأ سافونارولا Savonarola الشاب الجريء عن قضاء الهي وشيك الوقوع علي المدينة ما لم تتب عن أخطائها وقد صدقت نبوءته إذ غزا ملك فرنسا البلاد، وانقلبت الأحوال واصبح اسم سافونارولا اشهر من نار علي علم حتى لقد انتخبته الشعب ليفاوض ملك فرنسا في أمر الصلح واخطر الملك الغازي تحت تأثيرة وقوة ضجته وتهديده بان أهل فلورنسا سيدفعون الظلم ويجاهدون في سبيل حريتهم إلى أخر رجل، يخلي المدينة ويرحل عنها بجنده، وكان هذا تماما لنبوة ثانية نادي به الراهب سافونارولا، مما رفع شانه في عيون الشعب وإذ ينقضي عهدا استبداد واسرة  المدينتين نتيجة إليه الإبصار كالزعيم المرموق، فيشير على الشعب، يشيدوا المملكة على مبادئ جديدة من الحق والبر، كي يغدو صاحب النفوذ المطلق في وطنه. يستخدم كل مواهبه وسلطانه لخير الآنه والبلاد، غير عابثى براحته وحياته حتى أنه لم يعتزل حياة الرهبنة بل ظل يجاهد نفسه في التقشف والعنية الخشنة. وقد أطاعه الشعب وصاحوا بأسماعهم إلى نصحة وارشاده، فأعادوا النظام الدستوري والقوا المحاكم القانوينة، وقضوا على فساد الآداب وانتعشت المدينة بحياة دينية جديدة وسليمة. 


ولكن كان سافونارولا له أعداء، فقام الذين اخبروا من إصلاحه وأشار عليه الجهال من الشعب فأنكروا خدمته لبلادهم، وتكريس نفسه للخير العام، وتآمروا على إسقاطه وقد سنحت لهم الفرصة عاجلاً، فإن سافونارولا لم يقنع بإصلاح المدينة، " بل كان يحلم بإصلاح البابوية، فرح يشهر بالبابا الكسندر، ويطلع الناس على عيوبه ويدعو الملوك المسيحية إلي عقد مؤتمر عام للبحث في القضية ولكن قوة العالم صدمته وبطشت به فحرمه البابا الكسندر وساعد أعداءه فقبضوا عليه وعذبوه أهانوه واحرقوا كتبة ومؤلفاته، ثم علقوه في الميدان الكبير بمدينة فلورنسا من رحيله واحرقوا جسده بالنار. 
لم تفلح النهضة العملية في إصلاح حال الكنيسة لأنها كانت نهضة وثنية في قلبها وجوهرها ورضيت، تخضع في الظاهر السلطة الكنيسة لأنها لم تكن تعنى بالحق المسيحي، وعنيت فقط بالحق الإنساني في المجرد، ولم يكن إحياء العلوم والآداب إحياء للأخلاق، فلقد ظهرت في الدينة والد ويلات الإيطالية طفاة أشرار متجبرون، احتقروا كل شرائع الآداب والأخلاق واشهد التاريخ من قبل مجتمعا تلمت ثقافته الرفيعة، واحضبت مواهبه وملكاته، وظهرت فيه قوى الابتكار آلتي أبدعت روائع الفن، ومع ذلك تحرفيه الفساد والتعفن الأخلاقي نقول ما شهد التاريخ، والمجتمع الإيطالي في النصف الأخير من القرن 15، ويكيفه، يكون المجتمع الذي انجب قيصر بورجيا*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وهو ابن اسكندر بورجيا أحد باباوات ذلك العصر، " الذي كان مثله ومثاله، هذا العصر السئ الذي كتب فيه ميكافيللى كتابه (الأمير) الذي مجد فيه أنانية الأمراء القاسية الباردة الخليقة، وحتى حين تنظر ألي صور الشهداء والقديسين التي أبدعها فنانو ذلك العصر، والى روائع روفائيل الفنان العظيم Raphael نحس على الرغم من جمالها وروعتها وسموها بأنها مبتكرات إنسانية خلت من الروحانية.
وفي تلك الفترة تولى شئون الكنيسة رجال أمثال الفاسد اسكندر السادس (1492 – 1503) ويوليوس الثاني (1503 – 1513) وليون العاشر (1513 – 1521) وهؤلاء الباباوات، ولو انهم لم يخلو من بعض المحاسن، كانوا رجال دينا بعيدين عن الدين، فأسكندر السادس من أل بورجيا الأسبانيين، كان رجل دنيا تماما، والحقيقة أننا لا نستطيع، ندافع عن مسلكه، كما، المؤرخين – حتى الذين كتبوا منهم تحت إشراف الكنيسة لم يستطيعوا تسويق أعماله واخلاقه، ورغم هذا كله لم يهمل واجباته الدينية، أما يوليوس الثاني فكان من اعظم باباوات روما، وهو الذي عمل على إعادة بناء كنيسة القديس بطرس والتي تعدا أعجوبة في عالم بناء الكنائس، وهو الذي استخدم أعاظم الرجال الفنية من أمثال روفائيل وميخائيل انجلو، وكان رجلا قليل الشهوات لا يؤخذ عليه شئ في ملكه أيام توليه عرس البابوية، ومع ذلك كان رجل دنيا فكان يجب، يسير الجيوش على خصومه، ويتولى قيادتها بنفسه، ويحاضر المدن ويلبس أحيانا البدلة العسكرية أما ليون العاشر فهو من أل مدينتى، وكان يشجع العلوم والفنون ويقال انه اولع بكتب القدمين حتى كاد يفضل أساطير الوثنين على حقائق المسيحية، وكان رجلا شديد الحيلة والدهاء متقلبا في سياسته. 
وكان الرهبان قد صاروا طبقة ممقوتة في الكنيسة، فهم أرادوا الفراء من العالم وتركوا كل شئ، ولكن العالم الشرير الأثيم الذي حملوه في قلوبهم تعقبهم في عزلتهم في البرية ومناسك الزهد، وابتلع العالم وشهواته جهود الرهبان وجهادهم ألا انه كانت هناك قله منهم صمم الذين تمسكوا بأهداب الدين والرهبانية السليمة وبأساليب التقشف والزهد الحث الآن على الأخيار الصالحين بأن الإنسان لن يقدران، يخلص نفسه وأن أعمال الناموس الذي  يبغض الخطية ويفتقد المذنبين إلي الجبل الثالث والرابع تلك كانت النظرية الدينية الجديدة التي ألحت على الراهب لوثر على القيام بثورته.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

59- مارتن لوثر

 
كان هم ما أثار مارتين لوثر Martin Luther هو موضوع الغفران، فقدا من الكاثوليك، كل أعمال الشر تنال جزاءها أما في هذه الحياة أو في تلك الفترة التي تعقب الموت والتي سموها (المطهر) والتي تتأهب فيها النفس للسعادة الخالدة، وقد آمنوا، البابا يستطيع، يقصرها نتيجة الغفران للأحياء والأموات، وكانت تلك الغفرانات تباع بالمال على، وكلاء البابوية أساءوا استخدم هذه أيضاً، واتخذوانها وسيلة لا تبزاز الأموال، وإلا وهى إنها قلب الله وتخجل الكنيسة، وقد دخل كثيرون من أخيار الكاثوليك ضد هذه المساؤى، وسفهوا علينا تصرفات بائعى صكوك الغفران.


وفي سنة 1517 اصدر البابا ليون العاشر غفرانا لما للشعب شاملا العالم المسيحي كله إن "وكان الغرض منه الحصول على المال الازم لإتمام بناء كنيسة القديس بطرس في روما، وكان رئيس الأساقفة البرت منيز وكيلا عن البابا في بيع الغفرانات في بعض أجزاء الإمبراطورية الألمانية يومئذ، ولكن قبل، نصف الأموال التي جمعها من أبرشية اغتصبها لنفسه وسدد بها بعض ديون التي كان قد افتراضها، ومن تم نري هذا النظام الذي وضعته القرون الوسطى يتحول الآن إلى تجارة حقيرة كان لوثر في ذلك الوقت راهبا حسب نظام القديس اغسطينوس كما كان أستاذ العلوم الدين وراعيا لكنيسة ويتبرج، وكان يرى التائبين الذين يعترفون له بخطاياهم، والذين اشترط عليهم الندم والتوبة وانسحاق القلب، يقدمون له صكوك غفرانهم بديلا، فأحس بأنه قد أهبه في خدمته وفي أقداس واجباته، وكان قد لهم في صراعه الروحي، وبوحي رئيسه وبعض زملائه، الإيمان هو الشرط الكافي الوافي للتبرير، " وقد استمأزت طبيعته الدينية من تدنيس هذه الظواهر الروحية الداخلية، ومن " بيع النعمة بالذهب " وفى عشرة حماسه أعلن باب كنيسة ويتنبرج بحوته الخمسة والتسعين عن منح الغفران، وكان قد كتبها باللاتينية، وعلى حسب عادة ذلك الزمان تحدى فيه الخصوم ودعاهم إلي حوار علني، وكانت مكتوبة بأسلوب وصياغة تثير تفكير الخاصة من العلماء دون العامة في الشعب الألماني، وقال، غفران الخطايا يمنح لكل مسيحي يتوب ويندم بدون الحاجة إلي صك، وإن غفران البابا ليس ألا إعلانا للغفران الإلهي، وان إنجيل نعمه الله يابى التصرفات المخزية التي يقترفها تجار منح الغفران ولم يكن لوثر يقصد مهاجمة البابا أو نظام الكنيسة، ولكنه أحس، الحبر الأعظم حين يقف على المخازى التي يقترفها وكلاؤه في حق الناس يؤثرا، تهدم كنيسة الفريسى بطرس وتحرق بالنار على، تبنى على دماء الشعب وعظامه، 
أحس الراهب لوثر انه يدافع عهن وجهه نظر البابا ويفضح المتاجر به الاثنين، ولكن المعركة التي اضطر إلى خوضها في سبيل عقيدته ساقته سوقا إلى الشطط الذي إليه فيما بعد، واخطر إلى، يعلن جهرة، الإيمان الذي استقاه من الأسفار المقدسة، والذي بات مصدر قوته وحياتها يناقض العقائد التي اندست في خلال القرون الوسطى وحسب ربل نظام الكنيسة الحالي كله، على، مع ذلك ارتضى بناء على رجاء بوعدهم وطلبوا أقامه مناقشه علينه له في ليبنرج، فأحس لوثر انه اصبح في حل من تعهده، وراح يقارع خصومه وجها لوجه، واخطر، يصرح علانية، سلطة البابوية في ألمانيا، يصمت بشرط، يصمت خصومة أيضا*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *علي أن هؤلاء لم يبروا بوعدهم وطلبوا إقامة مناقشة علنية له في ليبزج، فأحس لوثر انه اصبح في حل من تعهده وراح يقارع خصومه وجهاً لوجه واخطر، يصرح علانية، سلطة البابوية ليست ذات مصدر الهي وأنها من ابتكارات تطور التاريخ أشبه بسلطة الإمبراطور الألماني وان الاعتراف بهذه السلطة ليس من مقتضيات الخلاص. 
اتخذ لوثر الخطوة الحاسمة وبعد، رفض المثول بين يدي البابا الذي استدعه في روما وبعد، جاهر في مناظرة خصومه بان لا يؤمن بالسلطة البابوية وبعد، نشر عقائد إيمان الكنيسة باللغة الألمانية لكي يفهمها الشعب وبعد كل هذا لم يكن بر من اللجوء إلى الشعب الألماني ذاته بألفاظ تستعر بنار الحماس مناديا إياه، يطالب بحرية الفرد في الدين. 
والذي هدف إليه لوثر ألان هو أتشاء كنيسة ألمانية قومية مستقلة وحرية الإفراد في كثير من الشئون الدينية فقد أعلن مثلاً، الرجال والنساء، يكونوا رهبانا وراهبات إذا شاءوا ولكن من حقهم أيضا، يهجروا الأديرة إذا لم تطمئن نفوسهم إلى هذه الحياة واصر علي، خلاص الناس رهين بالإيمان بالله لا بالأعمال الصالحة التي يعملونها. 
وقال، صلوات البشر واعمالهم ينبغي، تصدر عن وازع محبه الله والاعتراف بفضله وهو المشفق الرحوم غافر الذنوب ولم يقبل، تكون الصلوات والأعمال الحسنة بمثابة رصيد حساب روحي يستعين علي نيل الخلاص. 
ومما علم به، حياة الرهبان والراهبات ليست اسمي من الذين يخدمون الله بأعمالهم اليومية في مفترق الحياة، أمن بان الكهنة رجال عاديون اختبروا لتمثيل الشعب وقيادته في العبادة فقط وليسوا أشخاصا خلقت عليهم الكنيسة نقودا وخواصا لن تنزع منهم. 
وكان من جراء هذا كله، حرمة البابا وامر بإحراق كل كتاباته فما كان من لوثر ألا، احرق كتاب (قانون الكنيسة) وانثني طلابه ومريدوه في انفعال شديد يحرقون الرسالة البابوية ومؤلفات خصوم زعيمهم في مدينة ويتنبرج. 
وعند ذاك كان الأمراء الألمان السبعة الذين حولهم اختيار الإمبراطور قد بايعوا تشارلز الخامس ملكا عليهم، فاستدعي تشارلز لوثر إليه ليجهر بعقائده أمام الجمعية الوطنية (مجلس النواب الألماني) في مدينة (درمس)، فانطلق مع بعض أنصاره في عربة مغطاة وأمامهم المنادي الإمبراطوري وقد رفع علمه الأصفر ذا النسر المزدوج دلاله علي انهم في حصن الإمبراطور، وكان لوثر يخطب في الناس في كل مكان يقف فيه في الطريق، فأثار حماس الجماهير الصاخبة واندفع الناس من بيوتهم يحيونه وهو داخل المدينة وفي أثناء انعقاد مجلس النواب كتبت علي الجدران عبارات تهديد تنبئ بان الثورة ستكون مسلحة إذا أصاب لوثر مكروه وعندما وقف لوثر أمام الإمبراطور في اليوم التالي قرر في غير مواربة انه لا يتقيد لا بأوامر البابا ولا بقرارات المجامع العامة، وهو لا يخضع ألا لضميره ولأسفار الكتاب المقدس وختم كلامه قائلاً " علي هذا عاهدت نفس وسأكون علي العهد مقيماً أعانني الله " 
ثم عاد لوثر إلى مقره وكان الإمبراطور تشارلز الخامس يلتمس في ذلك الوقت فضلاً من البابا فعزل الأمراء الالمان الذين انتصروا للراهب مارثن لوثر، تم استدعاء الباقين أعلن فيهم، لوثر خارج علي القانون وقد حدث ذلك قبل، تمضي عشرون يوما علي منا درة لوثر المدنية. 
علي، الضارة كانوا متأهبين وبينما كان في طريقه خرجت مجموعه الخيالة من غابه واوقعوا العربة وحملوه معهم وهناك في قلعه ورتبرج الكبرى أخفاه آمر ساكوني ووضعه تحت حمايته وقد بقي مدة متخفيا في بذله فارس فقير، ومن مخبأة كتب رسائل إلى أصدقائه وأنصاره وهناك شرع أيضا في ترجمه العهد الجديد إلى اللغة الألمانية بعبارة سهله الفهم وترجم فيما بعد بمعونة علماء آخرين أسفار العهد القديم أيضا. 
وكانت ألمانيا في ذلك الحين علي حال من الفوضي والاضطراب، فالإمبراطور كان اكثر الوقت متغيبا في أملاكه، وكان يكون كل أمير مستقلاً في إمارته أما الفلاحين الكادحون والفرسان الفقراء فقد انطوت نفوسهم علي التمرد والمرارة وعضد الناس لوثر سوقين إلى ذلك بعوامل متباينة، فبعضهم ناصره لكراهيتهم الضرائب التي فرضها البابا ورغبتهم في، يديروا ألمانيا الحرة المتحدة والبعض الأخر كالفلاحين توسموا، تكون مناداته بالحرية المسيحية وسيله لإعتاقهم من أغلال العبودية واخرون يهدفون، يهدموا كل الأشياء من النظم القديمة وخلق عالم جديد. 
أغلقت الجامعة في ويتبرج وعطلت العيادة في الكنيسة واضطهد الرهبان والراهبات وبات لوثر في موقف حرج خانق، فهو لم يرد، يحطم كل النظم القديمة ولا، يفرض تعاليمه علي الشعب فرضا وخشي نشوب ثورة اجتماعية تذهب بكل جهوده وتعاليمه، فاضطر، يخرج من مخبأة ويهدئ ثائرة الشعب في ويتنبرج حتى عادت الأمور إلى مجاريها، وجاهد لإخماد ثورة الفلاحين، علي انه حينما فشل في ذلك واشتدت الثورة وهاجم الثوار القلاع والأديرة حرص الأمراء علي قتلهم وإخماد ثورتهم في غير هوادة ولا رحمه. ولكن لوثر ندم علي ذلك فيما بعد وأنب نفسه علي هذه الغلطة. 
غرست الآراء التي أذاعها لوثر في أوراق كثيرة من ألمانيا، وراح هو بقيه حياته يعلم وينشر دعوته وينظم الكنيسة الجديدة ويتعهد حياتها وثقافتها، وقد تزوج من (كاترين فون بورا) التي كانت راهبة، وعاش وإياها حياة هنية مع أطفالها في البناء الذي كان قبلاً ديرا له في ويتنبرج وهناك كتب المؤلفات الدينية ونظم الترانيم التي يرددها البروتستانت ألان. 
ولما تفشي الطاعون ف ويتنبرج ظل لوثر فيها بين الشعب، وهكذا نشأت الكنيسة البروتستانتينه نتيجة عيوب رجال الإكليروس الكاثوليك وشطرت الكنيسة الغربية شطرين ولم ينقضي وقت طويل حتى ساءت العلاقات بين الفريقين وشك كل واحد في نوايا الأخر وبدأت تفرق أوروبا في حروب دينية اتسعت بها الهوة وانتشر التعصب الديني. 
وبعد موت مارثن لوثر خرج شخص أخر ليخلق نظاما جديداً يؤكد به حق الكنيسة المطلق في الحرية والاستقلال عن الدولة وهذا الشخص هو.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


60- اللوثرية وبدعة صكوك الغفران
 
*+ مؤسسها "مارتن لوثر" Martin Luther *

*+ نشأته: ولد مارتن لوثر فى مدينة " أيزليبن " اى سكسونيا وهو ينتمى الى أسرة قروية فقيرة اذا عاش عيشة بائسة كما تأثر فى حياه بالخدمات التى انتشرت وقتئذ التى كانت تنادى بتصوير السيد المسيح للناس بأنه (المنتقم الجبار الذى يتوعد الناس بأقصي العقاب والعذاب) ورغم فقر أسرة (مارتن لوثر) إلا، والده صمم على تعليمه راغبا فى، يصبح ابنه أحد رجال القانون وبالفعل درس مارتن القانون فى جامعة " أرفورث " وحصل على ماجستير القانون سنة 1505 ولكنه سرعان ما ترك القانون ودخل سلك الرهبان المعروفين باسم " جماعة سانت اغسطين " وفى هذا الدير أشبع رغبته فى التأمل والتفكير فى خلاص الدرج وبعد عامين من الرهبنة التحق بجامعة " فتبزج " ليكمل دراسته الدينية وتفوق وحصل على شهادة دينية تعادل الدكتوراه وفى سنة 1512 اصبح أستاذ اللاهوت فى الجامعة وصار من الأساتذة فى الوعظ والتدريس، واجد. </SPAN>*
*

*

*حياته فى الدير وبداية نشر أفكاره: - *



لقد ظلت حالة القلق ملازمه له طوال الفترة التى قضاها فى الدير وعلى الرغم من دراسته لعلم اللاهوت ورغم تنسكة وتقشفه فقد ظل يتخوف " من فكرة العقاب والعذاب " الى توصله الى فكرة كان لها أثرها فيما طرحه بعد ذلك من مقولات قالها: - 
(أن الأيمان هو خير وسيلة لتخليص الروح، وأن التبرير يكون بالأيمان وحده) ومعنى هذا، الأيمان برحمة الله هو خير وسيلة للخلاص من عقاب واذخ لوثر ينشر أفكاره (التبرير باليمان) وبعد ذلك زالت منه مرحلة القلق والخوف من العقاب والعذاب إلا، فكرته هذه كانت تعنى انتقدا لوسائل الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى التبرير خاصة بعد زيارته لروما سنة  1530 ومشاهدته لمضاهر الانحلال والفساد الذى اصبح عليه رجال الكنيسة وبعد ذلك اخذ لوثر ينادى بضرورة عودة الكنيسة الى اصل الكتب المقدسة وضرورة نشر المني الذى يساعد الشعب على فهم أصول دينهم.
+ وفى هذا الوقت اصدر البابا (لاون العاشر) صكوك الغفران ليبيعها ويحصل على الأموال اللازمة لبناء كنيسة القديس (بطرس بروما) ووصل الى سكونيا مندوبة الخطيب البارز (حنا تنزل). 
*ملحوظة: - قد وقع حنا تنزل أثناء بيعة ترويجة لصكوك الغفران عندما قال (أن الرجل الذى ارتكب الخطيئة مع العذراء المباركة نفسها فان هذه الصكوك كفليه بان تمنحه الغفران الكامل) (وهذا القول فى قمة الوقاحة والخطورة) لاجل بيع صكوك الغفران وهنا كان لابد من حدوث ما بين (مارتن لوثر) بعقيدته الجديدة (التبرير بالأيمان) وبين ممارسات الكنيسة الكاثولكية التى أرهقت رعاياها نفسيا وماديا.*
+ لذا زد لوثر وثيقته الشهيرة التى اسلمت على 95 حجة ودليل على فساد الكنيسة ورفض فكرة صكوك الغفران واخذ يحرص الشعب على رفضها وعلق وثيقته الشهيرة على باب الكنيسة فى (فتبزج) يوم 31 أكتوبر سنة 1517 ومن بدأت المواجهة بين البابا ومارتن لوثر أو المواجهة بين فكرتين مختلفين تعبر كل منهما عن مرحله من المراحل، ولم ينجح البابا فى، يرجع لوثر عن أفكاره بل سرعان ما استفللت وتزايدت اعداد المؤيدين له والمتلجئين على الكنيسة يوما فيوما.  
*

*​بعد ذلك طلب البابا من رئيس جماعة (سانت اوغسطين)، يقنع لوثر بالعدول عن أفكاره وبالفعل عقد مجمع (هيدلبرج) سنة 1518 لمناقشة أفكاره لوثر لكنه لم يتراجع وتمسك بالأفكار التالية: - 
1- أن كل مسيحي معمد انما يمكن اعتباره رجل من رجال الدين 
2-أن روما مدينة منحلة اخلاقيا 
3-أن البابا عدو للمسيح 
4- ضرورة زواج رجال الدين وجعل الطلاق امر مشروع ​وبعد ذلك جمع أفكاره كلها ودفعها فى الأسفار ثلاثة اسماها (وسائل الإصلاح) وبدا فى رواجها الأولى وجهها الى المدنيين باللغة الألمانية.
وحثهم فيما على المساهمة فى اصلاح الكنيسة، والثانية كتبها باللغة اللاتينية ووجهها الى رجال الدين، والثالثة وجهها الى البابا لاون العاشر وتتعلق بالحرية المسيحية 
*

*

*+ لوثر يستدعى للمثول أمام الرايت الإمبراطورى: - *

وأمام الرايت الإمبراطورى طولب لوثر، تعرف بخطيتئة لكنه (رفض) معتبرا نفسه انه قد اصبح بطلا شعبيا فلا يصح انه يتنازل مكانته معتبرا اذا انه هو الذى يعبر عن شعور الألمانيين الكارهين لروما. 
وبعد ذلك وفى نفس الجلسة التى صدر اتهام لوثر فيها بخروجه عن القانون وادانته أيضا الكنيسة وأصدرت أمر بحرمانه لكنه تمكن من الهرب الى احد القلاع التى مكثت بها حوالى سنة ترجم فيها العهدين القديم والجديد الى اللغة الألمانية.
وبذلك قد أتاح الفرصة العامة الشعب للاطلاع على الإنجيل وقد بني كنيسة بعدها استمدت هذه الكنيسة نظامها من الكتاب المقدس ومن أفكار لوثر وخاصة فكرة (التبرير بالأيمان).
واجتاحت أثار مارتن لوثر معظم الطبقات وفئات المجتمع الألمانى مما أدى الى قيام بعض الحركات هذا الأمر الذى دفعه للخروج من عزلته ليمدد.
موقفه أبان هذه الحركات التى هى نتاج لهذه الحركة اللوثرية: 
*

*

*نتائج اللوثرية *

*حدث ثلاث حركات بذلك هما: -    *

1- المطالبة بإعادة التعمير:-
ينادون بإعادة التعمير ويطالبوا بعدم الاكتفاء بتعمير دار الأطفال فان تعليم الانجيل كما فهموا تنادى بتعميد البالغين أيضا ولقد تطرف بعض زعماء هذه الطائفة اذا انهم طلبوا بتعدد الزوجات لدرجة، بعضهم اصبح له عشر زوجه وكانت تنادى ايضا انه لا يجوز لمسيحي اشهار السلاح فى وجه مسيحي ولكن كانت نصيحة لوثر لهم الالتزام بالهدوء ولكن سرعان ما قضت السلطان على هذه الطائفة. 
إلا أنها تعد من النتائج التى أسفرت عنها اللوثريه.
* </SPAN>*
*      2- ثورة الفرسان:- *

هؤلاء الفرسان هم الإقطاعيين الذين امتلك كل واحد منه إقطاعية صغيره شيد فوقها مقره ونسبوا السيادة والسلطة كلها الى الامبراطور كما، اوضاعهم تدهورت أواخر العصور الوسطى " وقد اتخذوا أفكار مارتن لوثر سندا لهم واتخذوا يخربون الكنائس ويتولون على أموالها ودمروها وطردوا الرهبان"*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وكان على راس هؤلاء (فون هتن) الذى أيد أقوال لوثر من، البابا رجل غريب ينهب أموال الشعب وظهر كثير بعد ذلك من الفرسان لكن لوثر امتنع عن تأييد حركة الفرسان ورفض أسلوبهم العنيف كما، الأمراء الفلاحين قدموا هذه الحركة مما أدى الى فشلها. 

*     3- ثورة الفلاحين: -  *

أهم مطالبهم – الحرية – المساواة خفض ضريبة العشور " كانت تؤدى للكنيسة – تحرير قيمة إيجار الأرضي ". والذى يهمنا، لوثر لم يؤيد هذه الثورة هى، الموقف الذى اضعف الحركة اللوثريه وتضؤل نفوذها. 
وبعد ذلك عقد مجمع " أوجسبرج " فى سنة 1530 والذى حاول فيه الإمبراطور التوفيق بين عقائد " البروتستانت " " و الكاثوليك " ورغم مرونة ممثل لوثر فى هذا المجمع " ملانكتون " إلا، رجال الدين الكاثوليك أصروا على اتخاذ كل وسائل اللزمة للقضاء على لوثر وابتسامه ومذهبه الجديد وبدعته هذه وبعد ذلك جاء رؤساء الكنيسة البروتستنتية بحلف يدعى " أوجسبرج " سنة 1555 ونجح هذا الصلح الذى عنه انقسام ألمانيا حيث سادت اللوثريه فى تصحيح فى الشمال بينما بقيت الكاثوليكية فى الجنوب، الملاحظة الجديدة بالذكر، الصلح أعطي الحرية فقط فى الاعتقاد وللأمراء دون الرعية يجب وان تدين بدين الأمراء. 
 + على أى حال، صلح أوجسبرج هذا لم يعترف إلا لعقيدتين فقط هما " الكاثوليكية " " البروتستانتية " فى الوقت الذى كانت فيه بدأت دعوات الإصلاح تأخذ طريقها الى انحاء أوربا ودول الغرب.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


61- جون كالفن (1509-1564)


 



كان جون كالفن (أو يوحنا كالفين) كاثوليكيا فرنسيا من الأغنياء المثقفين، وقد أراد له أبوه أن يكون كاهنا ولكنه عدل عن ذلك ليكون محاميا وفيما هو يدرس القانون تعرف علي اثنين من علماء البروتستانت كان أحدهما يترجم الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الفرنسية وكان الآخر يدرس العهد الجديد في اليونانية، وبفضل تأثيرهما عليه راح يدرس الكتاب المقدس واقتنع بعقائد البروتستانت وكان كالفن مفكراَ نابها منظما موهوبا . فصار في قليل من الزمن زعيم الجماعة البروتستانتية في باريس ولما هبت عاصفة الاضطهاد فر إلى سويسرا لكي تواتيه الفرصة للدفاع عن قضيته ومحاولة إقناع ملك فرنسا وكان الملك يحب علماء البروتستانت ولكنه كان كاثوليكيا خاضعاً لنفوذ أمه المتعصبة ومشيريها الذين ادخلوا في روعه شر العقيدة البروتستانتية وانهم خارجون علي القانون. 
وكان كالفن John Calvin أول من كتب تفسيراً ودفاعا عن العقيدة الجديدة، كتبه أولا باللاتينية الفصحى ثم نقله إلى اللغة الفرنسية، أهداه أولا إلى ملك فرنسا، ثم نشره بين الناس، فكان لتفكيره الرائق وعلمه اثر في هذا.
وفي السنة التي صدر فيها هذا الكتاب وهي سنه 1536 كانت مدينه جنيف بسويسرا قد أسست أول كنيسة بروتستانتية، ونصبت عليها كاهنا فرنسياً، ولما بلغ الراعي نبأ قدوم كالفن بحث عنه وألح عليه أن يبقي في المدينة ويتخذها مركزا لدعوته*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *ومن هنا صارت مدينة جنيف السويسرية مركزا هاما للبروتستانتية. 
ولقد انطوت حياة كالفن علي عقيدتين أ- عظمه الله وجلاله، فالله يعرف كل شيء يحدث وهو يسمح به. 
ب-حياة البر، فالبشر أحرار في الإرادة ومسئولون حين يختارون الخير أو الشر كما وضع للكنيسة نظاماً إصلاحيا في نظره جاري فيه نظم لوثر علي أساس أن العظة هي عنصر العبادة المسيحية، ولكنه أصر علي إجراء (الشركة المقدسة) كل أحد (أي التناول) علي أن يمتنع عنها كل الآثمون، وهؤلاء ينبغي، يعاقبوا بأيدي سلطات مدنية بناء علي أمر الكنيسة حتى تصلح سيرتهم وحياتهم.</SPAN>
</SPAN>
أما هذه الحركة الإصلاحية التي ظهرت في تمرد الكنيسة البروتستانتية وخروجها علي الكاثوليكية، حاولت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية نفسها إصلاح أحوالها، وقد علم هذا الفعل الرهبنة اليسوعية التي أنشأها اغناطيوس لويولا ومجمع ترنت الذي انعقد في عام 1545. </SPAN>


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

 
*62- أغناطيوس لويولا (1491-1556)
(اليسوعيين | اليسوعيون)*

​ 

في سنة 1521 أصيب فارس أسباني شاب اسمه أغناطيوس لويولا Ignatius of Loyola بجرح خطير في معركة بين 

الأسبان والفرنسيين، وأثناء مرضه طلب أن يقرأ بعض القصص فقدموا له بعض سير القديسين، فتحول بعد قراءتها إلى خادم للمسيح وقائد لجماعة من الخدام في العالم.
بدأ حياة الجهاد بالتعبد في كهف، وهناك كتب صلوات وتأملات روحية (الرياضات الروحية) التي مازال يصلى بها إلى اليوم. تعلم اللغة اللاتينية مع صبية المدارس ثم دخل الجامعة الإسبانية، ثم جامعة باريس حيث ألتف حوله أنصاره الذين عرفوا باليسوعيين (الجزويت، الجيزويت) The Jesuit.
وقد شرع هؤلاء اليسوعيين فى مكافحة مساوئ عصرهم بالدعوة والتعليم وسماع الاعتراف وإغاثة الفقراء وتلقين الأطفال عقائد الدين، وأظهروا للبابا كل الولاء وتفانوا فى خدمته وإطاعة أوامره، وقد نذروا عذرويتهم للرب وتركوا مقتنيات العالم، وعاشوا حياة مروضة خاضعة لصفوف الحرمان والإذلال دون تذمر.
ومن أوائل أتباع لويولا القديس فرانسز سافير، وهو من النبلاء الذين أستوطنوا المنطقة بين فرنسا وأسبانيا. وكان قد ألتقى يويولا فى جامعة باريس، وكان يرتل الأناشيد الدينية فى الطريق ويخدم الفقراء في المستشفيات، وأنطلق إلى روما سيرا على قدميه ولما أمره رئيسة يويولا للتبشير في الهند حيث أسس البرتغاليون مستعمراتهم أطاع وذهب إلى هناك*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *ورحل فى سفينة برتغالية مما كانت معه رحلة خطرة وصل الهند بعد 13 شهرا قضاها في العناية بمرضى الطاعون الذين كانت تحملهم السفينة وإعداد طعامهم وغسل ثيابهم.
ولما وصل إلى الهند أخذ في تعليم الدين وتعليم الأطفال هناك وتعميدهم. وكان الأطفال يسيرون خلفه ينشدون التراتيل، وترجم لهم الصلاة الربانية وقانون الإيمان والوصايا العشر وتسبحة السيدة العذراء وغير ذلك، وأرسل من تلاميذه إلى سيلان، أما هو فقد رحل إلى ملقاتم إلى اليابان، حيث أعتنق ثلاثة من نبلاء اليابان المسيحية على يديه وفى 1552 أبحر إلى الصين ووصل إلى جزيرة سان تشان حيث مات هناك وعلى يد هؤلاء اليسوعيين تأسست كثير من المدارس والأديرة والكنائس الفخمة، ولأنهم عقدوا العزم من خلال هذا النشاط أن يفنوا البروتستانتية باعتبارها عدوتهم.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية



63- مجمع ترنت

 



Council of Trent عقد فى 1545 حضرة الكاثوليك وأدار مناقشات الإيطاليون واليسوعيون، وكان دفهم تدعيم البابوية وتسفيه البروتستانتية، وقد شرح مجمع ترندت العقائد الكاثوليكية بإيضاح وجلاء وخصوصا ما كان محل جدل وشك لدى البروتستانت، وأكد المجمع على الأساقفة ورجال الدين، يتولوا تعليم الشعب، يمتنعوا عن حياة البذخ وأن ينشئوا المدارس الدينية لتعليم القساوسة وتدريبهم.
وظهرت بين هذا المجمع روح الإصلاح الجديدة مع حزب الكهنة، وكأنما أيقظها نزاعها مع البروتستانتية.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 



64- الإصلاح الديني في إنجلترا



لم تتخلف إنجلترا عن ركب الإصلاح الديني، ففي الوقت الذي كانت تجتاح الكنيسة رياح التغيير والإصلاح والتنافس مع الكنيسة البروتستانتية الوليدة، كانت في إنجلترا ثلاثة أحزاب ترنو ألي الإصلاح:
أ- الكاثوليك الذين أرادوا إصلاح المساوئ القديمة واسترداد السلطة البابوية. 


ت‌- البروتستانت الذي رغبوا في القضاء علي كل شيء له مساس بالكاثوليكية. 
ث‌- حزب بين بين، ولم يرد أن يكون للبابا سلطان علي إنجلترا علي أن تحتفظ الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بطابعها الكاثوليكي والطقوس والتقاليد القديمة بعد تنقيتها من المساوئ التي علقت بها.
وقد انتصر الحزب الثالث لفكرة السلطة الملكية بديلاً عن السلطة البابوية بأن أخضعوا الكنيسة لسلطان الدولة خضوعاً لم تتحرر منه حتى اليوم. 
وكان كذلك في إنجلترا جماعات من متطرفي البروتستانتية، عاشوا علي الصرامة والتزمت والتدقيق في حياة الطهر والتقوى ولذلك سموا (الطهوريين). 
وكان منهم من رغب في النظام الأسقفي في الكنيسة بينما أراد آخرون أن يقيموا النظام المشيخي، ورأي فريق ثالث أن تتألف الكنيسة من جماعات مسيحية تختار رعاتها وتكون حرة في أداء شعائرها دون تدخل من الدولة أو أي سلطة مركزية كنسية ولذلك سموا بالمنشقين أو المستقلين. 
وقد رغبت هذه الجماعات الحرة عن كل الطقوس الخارجية في العبادة وكل أشكال الصلوات الوضعية، وكل الرموز وكل النقوش في الكنائس ولم تقبل حتى الحركات المألوفة في العبادة كالركوع والسجود ورشم الصليب، وذهبوا مع كالفن في العبادة، أصروا فقط علي الحياة المسيحية الطاهرة تحت رقابة راعي الكنيسة لذلك كان أولئك الطهورين أمناء أطهار أقوياء ليس منهم السكير أو الشرير*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وكانوا ضيقي الفكر فريسي النزعة ولذلك تعرضوا للاضطهاد والغرامات والسجن حتى فروا إلى هولندا، وكانت هولندا مفتوحة لكل نشاط بروتستانتي، وكانت الحياة قاسية عليهم هناك حيث عملوا في أي عمل لكسب لقمة العيش، ولكنهم لم يغيبوا عن ملاحقة منافسيهم الذين كانوا يقبضون عليهم ويحرقون كتبهم ويعذبوهم، ففروا إلى العالم الجديد (أمريكا) ليعيشوا هناك ولما رأسوا علي أول منطقه عاشوا فيها وسموها (بليموث) وسميت طائفتهم باسمها. 
وكان رائدهم هناك هو جون روبنسون John Robinson.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

65- يوحنا بنيان









*أو جون بينيان John Bunyan*) نشطت حركة الاستقلاليين في إنجلترا خصوصا بعد زوال الملكية مؤقتاً بعد قتل الملك شارل الأول، وقامت جمهورية كرومويل 1649- 1661، وثاروا في عهدهم وكسروا التماثيل في الكنائس وحطموا نوافذ الكنائس وآلات الموسيقي فيها وأحرقوا الملابس الكهنوتية، وفي عهد كرومويل هذا أشعل النار البروتستانتية وظائف الكنيسة، وما أن عادت الملكية مرة أخرى حتى انقلب الوضع، وانتقل النفوذ والسلطان ألي كنيسة الدولة الرسمية من جديد، وسنت الشرائع الصارمة تفرض علي رجال الدين الخضوع لقوانين الكنيسة، وعدم ممارسة التعليم والوعظ قبل الحصول علي تصريح رسمي، وفرض علي الكنيسة ورجالها أن يقسموا غيبيا بطاعة الملك وقوانينه، فامتنع عدد كبير منهم وتحدوا القانون فتعرضوا للسجن والتشريد فلجأوا إلى تعليم الشعب في الحقول والخلوات.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


66- المعمدانيون
 
كانوا من بين طائفة المستقلين، درجوا علي أن يعمدوا الناس كباراً وصغار بعد أن يبلغوا سن الرشد ويعترفوا علانية بأيمانهم بالمسيح، واشترطوا أن تكون المعمودية بالتغطيس في الماء علي نحو ما فعل المسيحيون الأوائل، وكان من أشهر هؤلاء يوحنا بنيان الذي سجن في عهد تشارلز الثاني بعد كرومويل.


وكانت في عهد يوحنا بنيان أوروبا غارقة في الحروب. وفي إنجلترا أصرت الحكومة علي أن يذهب الشعب إلى كنائس خاصة بعينها يعينها القانون وان يستعمل كتابا خاصا للعبادة الدينية وكان يوحنا بنيان من جماعة الأحرار المنشقين الذين طاردتهم الشرطة وقسا عليهم حكم القانون، فالصقوا به تهمة تسليح رجاله وأتباعه وعصيان أوامر الحكومة وإثارة حرب أهلية. 
ولد يوحنا بنيان في قرية (الستوي) علي مقربة من مدينة بدفورد بإنجلترا وكان أبوه سمكريا فاشتغل مع أبيه في هذه الحرفة، وكان فقيرا مذعورا فكان وهو في العاشرة من عمرة لم يكن ينام بشكل عادي وإنما كان نوما متقطعاً، تنتابه نوبات من وخز الضمير، تساوره المخاوف فكان شابا قلق النفس يغالبه اليأس، كان شبح الخطية ماثلاً أمامه دائما يعذبه في يقظته وفي نومه، واعترف مرة وقال " كنت زعيما لأصدقائي أقودهم إلى مسالك الرذيلة والإثم " وأحس وهو شاب أن الله المنتقم يتعقب الخطاة، وخشي الأبدية ورهبتها وفزع الموت ولم يرحب به إلا في أواخر حياته. 
ماتت أمه وهو في السادسة عشرة ولما نشبت الحرب في إنجلترا شارك فيها وظلت هذه الحرب ماثله أمامه حتى ظهرت في كتاباته "سياحة المسيحي" (الكتاب موجود لدينا في المكتبة الاستعارية بكنيسة القديس تكلاهيمانوت بالإسكندرية) التي يصور فيها بطل قصته مزودا بالسيف والرمح والخوذة، والحصون والأبواب والحاميات وغير ذلك من معطيات الحرب  تزوج وهو في الحادية والعشرين من فتاه فقيرة كانت تمتلك خزانه كتب عكف علي قراءتها فكانت بداية حياته الدينية، وهكذا كانت حياته سلسله من الأمراض النفسية والعقد أظهرها في قصصه وكتاباته، فتارة يكتب قصة شاب يبحث عن الأيمان ويتحمل في سبيل ذلك الكثير من العقد والعناء وتارة يستعمل أبطال قصصه العنف والقسوة في سبيل تثبيت الأيمان كان يعقد حلقات دراسية لدراسة الكتاب المقدس، فاعتبر هذا العمل خروجا علي القانون وعصيانا لأوامر الحكومة فقدم للقضاء والمحاكمة وطالبة القضاة بالتعهد بعدم العودة لهذا مستقبلا لقاء أن يطلقوا صراحة فرفض فاضطروا إلى الحكم عليه بالسجن 12 سنه مخبرا أمام القضاة أنه يوم أن يطلق سراحه يوم أن يعود إلى الجهر بتعليم الإنجيل. 
قضي بنيان 12 سنه في سجنه بصير وفي أثناء فترة السجن كتب كتابه "الاقتداء بالمسيح" وبعد أن خرج من السجن عاد للخطب والوعظ والكتابة والتأليف وتدور كلها حول التوبة ونوال الغفران.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية 

67- سان فنسان دي بول
 


بينما كان الإصلاح سائرا بخطي ثابتة في البروتستانتية، كانت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أيضا تهذب من نفسها خالعه عنها تذمت الماضي وجموده وحاولت تنفيذ مقررات مجمع ترنت، أصلحت رتب الرهبنة أنشأت المدارس لتدريب رجال الدين واعدادهم، وقامت الكنيسة بإسعاف الفقراء أغاثه المعوزين، وعاش في فرنسا في القرن السابع عشر كاهن كاثوليكي هو فنسان دي بول Vincent de Paul.


كان من طبقه الفلاحين بدأ عمله في بيت متواضع سمي دار لعازر، ولذلك سميت جماعته (لعازاريون) في باريس حيث اخذ يدرب فسوسا ليكونوا مرسلين فعلمهم الوعظ بأسلوب بسيط يفهم من عامه الشعب ويرسلهم إلى ريف فرنسا وفي باريس درب سيدات من فضليات نساء فرنسا سماهن (سيدات المحبة) علي حمل الأطعمة والهدايا للمرضي في المستشفيات والعناية بالأطفال المهلين في الشوارع بسبب الفقر*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وامتد العمل من باريس إلى فرنسا ليشمل نساء الريف وفتياته واتخذت سيدات المحبة زيا خاصا (قبعات بيضاء عريضة وأزياء زرقاء خشنه، فمن أثناء الحرب الأهلية التي تفشت أثناءها الأمراض بدفن الموتى من المرض والقتلى من الحرب وكذلك دفن الجياد النافعة وحمل الطعام للجياع، وضحوا بحياتهن في سبيل ذلك. 
وكان فنسان دي بول موهبة عجيبة للتأثير علي الرجال والنساء ودعوتهم للقيام بأعمال الخير من اجل محبة السيد المسيح كما وضع نظاما لافتداء المسيحيين الذين كان الأتراك يبيعونهم كعبيد بعد الاستيلاء علي السفن التي كانت تقلهم، حيث كان هو نفسه قد بيع هو صغير في الجزائر. 
أرسل دعاه مبشرين إلى جزيرة مدغشقر، ووضع برامجا لمعونة الفقراء من الفلاحين والحرفيين وتدريبهم علي هذه الحرف بشكل أجود حتى لا نعطي للجائع سمكه ولكن نعلمه كيف يصطاد ليأكل ويبيع ويعيش.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


*68- إنكماش الكنيسة الغربية، وكونها سبب من أسباب الثورة الفرنسية*

 
 
كانت الكنيسة الفرنسية في القرن 18 هيئه شبه مستقلة استقلالا ذاتيا، تتدخل في حياة المجتمع السياسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي علي جميع المستويات، وتفلت في الوقت المناسب من هيمنة الدولة. 
ومع، الكهنة هناك لم يتجاوز عددهم المائة ألف فانهم ملكوا عشر الأرض فضلا عن التمتع بدخل لاستهان به من العشور المفروضة علي الفلاحين، وكانوا يحكمون أنفسهم بمجامع تعقد مرة كل خمس سنوات. 
وكان للكنيسة أرادتها الخاصة وهي مسئوله عن ماليتها وكانت معفاة من الضرائب، ولكنها قدمت منحة استطاعت بها، تفرض الضغط المالي علي الحكومة عن طريق التهديد بقطع هذه المعونه للخزانه أو خفضها. 


ولم تكن الكنيسة مستقلة ذاتيا وحسب بل أنها مارست كثيرا من السلطة التي طالبت بها الحكومات المدنية فيما بعد فقد كانت تهيمن علي التعليم هيمنة تكاد تكون تامة، وكان الأعلام في قبضتها جزئيا لان منبر الكنيسة كان الوسيلة الوحيدة لنشر الدعوة لسياسات الحكومة علي جمهور كبير معظمة من الأميين، أضف ألي ذلك، الكنيسة كان في استطاعتها منع المطبوعات التي كانت تري فيها خطرا علي الدين أو علي الأخلاق. 
ولم تكن الكنيسة مالكه كبيرة للأرض فقط، بل كانت مصدر للعماله في المدن وعلي سيبل المنال فقد كانت الطوائف والطرق الدينية تمد معظم المستشفيات بموظفيها وكان النبلاء والبورجوازيون قد ترابوا في مدارسها، والسكان جميعاُ يحتفلون بأعيادها الدينية وكانت أملاكها تشغل أجزاء كبيرة من المدن، ففي تولوز في الجنوب وابخيه شغلت المباني الكنيسة وحدائقها نحو نصف ساحة المدينة وكان نظام الكنيسة الفرنسية مرآه تعكس نظام المجتمع العلماني، فقد فرق هذا النظام تفرقه حادة بين القيادة الكهنوتية الحاكمة والقاعدة من رجال الدين الفقراء، وكانت هذه التفرقة تقوم أساسا علي شرف المولد " 
فقد كان الاساقفه كلهم من النبلاء، كذلك كانت رئاسة كثير من المجامع الكنسية والبيوت الدينية للرجال والنساء حكراً علي الطبقة الإقطاعية دون غيرها، بل كثيرا ما كان رؤساء الأديرة ورئيساتها ونظار الكنائس يعنون وهم ما يزالون أحداثا. 
وشاع المجتمع بين المناصب، وكفلت الرواتب السخية والمنافع المتجمعة رزقا مربحا لرجال الدين النبلاء. 
وقد عين بعض كهنه المجامع الصغيرة في مناصبهم بفضل أسرهم البرجوازية القوية، ولكن الغنائم الكبرى ظلت بعيدة عنهم فقد كانت العشور تنقل لصالح الأديرة أو كهنه الكاتدرائيات، ويترك للخوري إعانة بسيطة، مما دعا الكثيرين منهم إلى استكمالها عن طريق القيام بعمل إضافي متواضع. 
أما القساوسة الوكلاء الذين لم يتيسر لهم هذا العمل الإضافي فكانوا يعيشون في فقر موقع. 
والي جانب التناقض الداخلي في الكنيسة بين الاساقفه من اصل نبيل ورجال الدين من المراتب الدنيا فقد قام التناقض بينهما وبين الفلاحين، فقد شاركت الكنيسة بوصفها مالكه كبري للأرض، ومالكه ملكية إقطاعية في إدارة أملاكها إدارة غلبت عليها روح الكسب الأمر الذي رأي فيه الفلاحون جشعا وبخلا قبيحين. 
وقبل الثورة الفرنسية كان رجال الطبقة الدنيا من الكهنة قد اخذوا يهاجمون ما أسموه بتسليط النبلاء الأرستقراطي داخل الكهنوت*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *ويطالبون بالمزيد من النفوذ داخل المجامع الخمسية وقد أدي تمرد الخوار نه (جمع خوري) عام 1780 الذي طالبوا فيه بتمثيل اكبر في مكاتب الاسقفيات إلى إعلان ملكي حرم عليهم " تشكيل اتحاد أو حلف " ولما كان قسيس الايبرشيات يسيطرون في الغالب علي مسامع جهود كنائسهم متحققين بعطف الناقدين المثقفين لكبار رجال الدين فقد ضاعف هذا التصدع في صفوف الكنيسة من الخطر علي رؤساء الإكليروس. 
وقد أتيح لكهنة مدينة انجية فيما بعد الحصول للقساوسة علي كل القاعدة ألا ربعه في مجلس طبقات الأمة 1789.
وقد لغت التطورات الكامنة داخل الكنيسة ذروتها في عام 1788 حين خرج المجمع الكهنوتي علي تحالفه التقليدي مع التاج وانضم إلى النبلاء في الهجوم علي الملكية فقد أسفرت هذه المواجهة السياسية التي قام بها رجال الدين عن تفاقم الصراعات الداخلية وتحريض القسس علي التحالف بدورهم مع البورجوازية عندما شبت نار الثورة الفرنسية 1789.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


69- الكنيسة الأوربية في القرن التاسع عشر

 



بزغ القرن التاسع عشر وسط أعاصير الثورة الفرنسية The French Revolution، وكان العالم في دورين من أدوار الانحلال الاجتماعي والفكري، فلقد شهد القرن الثاني عشر نهضة الاستنارة الذهنية التي أعطت الناس سعادة النفس وسمو الفكر، وذلك الإيمان الوطيد الذي كان ملاذاً وحمى وحطمت الشكوك الفلسفية تلك النظريات التقليدية الراسخة التي اعتزت بها الكنيسة دهورا، والتي تسلطت على الفرد منذ القرون الوسطى إلي القرنين السادس عشر والسابع عشر وأمسكت بيده في سبل الحياة الآمنة الهادئة. 
وبزوال هذه النظريات الدينية التقليدية عن الكون الذي سيطرت عليه الحياة المعنوية الروحية في الفرد والمجتمع، زالت أيضاً الدعامات التقليدية التي قامت عليها الكنيسة والدولة وكان من أثار ذلك تلك الاستنارة العقلية المجردة ونشوب الثورة والاضطراب ومنذ بداية القرن التاسع عشر بدأت عدة تساؤلات: 
*-* هل يمكن إعادة الدعائم التي تحطمت؟ 
*-* هل يعود المجتمع المحطم بنيانا راسخا وطيداً من جديد ؟ 
*-* هل يسترد العالم المسيحي إيمانه السليم الذي يعصمه من التردي في تيه الضلالات العقلية؟ 
هذه الأسئلة التي يجيب عنها تاريخ الكنيسة في القرن 19 كانت الثورة قد كلفت الكنيسة الفرنسية ممتلكاتها، لان الدولة صادرتها وجعلتها ملكا لها كذلك تطورت الحوادث السياسية في ألمانيا وسادت في هذا الاتجاه نفسه وأعيد تنظيم الكنيسة بمقتضى معاهدات مع الكرسي البابوي، وعدلت حدود الايبارشيات وفق الحدود الإقليمية على جانب هذا التطور التاريخي استيقظت روح رومانسية تغلب الخيال والعاطفة على العقل، وكانت بمثابة رد فعل للنظريات والآراء الفلسفية التي نادى بها القرن 18. 
تعرضت المسيحية في أواخر عصر النهضة لموجه إلحادية نتيجة إهدار الإدارة الاكليريكية الكاثوليكية لكثير من القيم، ولكن ما لبث عصر عودة إلى الحين إلى المسيحية القديمة، وبعد فرض الحرية التي أعقبت الثورة الفرنسية، التمس الناس سلطة عليا ثابتة وطيدة الدعائم، من هنا نشطت الكنائس الكاثوليكية والبروتستانتية في بواكر القرن التاسع عشر مستهدفة حياة جديدة، وتكلفت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لأول مرة إلى رومانسية القرون الوسطى، فقد كانت تلك القرون الوسطى عصوراً امتلأت بكل عجيب من خفايا الدين وأسراره*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وازدهرت فيها السلطتان (الإمبراطورية والبابوية) ولم يتبق منه إلا البابوية.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

70- انفصال الكنيسة عن الدولة


 



في منتصف القرن 19 ظهرت ظاهرة لها أثرها في تطورا التاريخ في الكنيسة، ونحن إذا القينا نظرة ألي ميسرة التاريخ وتطوره من القرون الوسطى للان، والى العوامل التي قوت مكانه الكنيسة بين الدول العظمى، نجد في منتصف هذه القرن أننا أمام مرحلة جديدة تنتهي بها العلاقات القديمة بين الدولة والكنيسة، فمن قبل أي بعد انهيار الإمبراطورية الرومانية، خفقت الدولة يوم كانت طفلا في المهد لسلطان الكنيسة، وكان هذه هو الحال أيام جريجوريوس السابع واينوستت الثالث، ثم لما بلغت هذه الدولة رشدها واشتد ساعدها أخفقت الكنيسة لسلطانها، وقد بدأ هذا التطور في القرن الرابع عشر وبلغ ذروته في القرن الثامن عشر.
فأولا تخضع الدولة ثم تخضع الكنيسة للدولة، ألان فتبدل الموقف أعجبت هذه التبعية المتبادلة، ونشهد في منتصف القرن 19 حركة استهدفت تخليص الكنيسة من الدولة وتخليص الدولة من الكنيسة بحيث تكون كنيسة حرة في دولة حرة أيضا. 
ومن هنا ترى الاتجاه الفكري في العالم المتحضر اليوم يسير ألي فصل الدين عن الدولة فتتولى الكنيسة مهامها الروحية في حرية تامة، وتضطلع الدولة بمهمة الحكم والقانون والنظام ونرى شعوب القرن وزعمائه يجاهدون لترقية الإحساس الاجتماعي الذي يعبر عنه بالوعي القومي مجرداً عن دين معين.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


*الإرساليات إلى مصر*


*71- الإرساليات الكاثوليكية إلى مصر*
* 
كانت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في روما تحاول على مدى قرون أن تضم كنيسة الإسكندرية إليها وفشلت كما رأينا، وكانت محاولاتها في مصر وفى الحبشة .
ولما احتل الفرنسيون مصر 1798 – 1801 دخل بدخولهم كثير من الافرنج، وظلوا في مصر حتى بعد خروج الفرنسيين منها ، ولما تولى محمد على مصر 1805 استخدم هؤلاء في مصالح عديدة، فتابعت في إثرهم الإرساليات اللاتينية من فرنسيسكان وجيزويت وغيرهم .
وفى أيام محمد على نشطت سعايتهم لأن محمد على نفسه مغموراً بخدماتهم، خصوصاً الفرنسيين الذين كان يثق بهم كثيرا، فأراد، يرد لهم الجميل، فطلبوا منه ضم كنيسة مصر إلى روما فاستدعى المعلم غالى الذي كان كبيراً لكتابه وأمره أن يتبع ذلك، فارتبك وضاق من وقوع الفتن الطائفية. فأجاب الباشا بقوله (أن الشمالة الطائفة جميعها إلى مذهب كنيسة روما دفعة واحدة لا تنتهي بدون قلاقل وسفك دماء كثيرين فنرى الأحسن، يكون ذلك بسياسة وتدريب، فنعتنق نحن أولاً المذهب البابوى بشرط إلا نكره على تغيير طقوسنا وعاداتنا الشرقية وبذلك أن تميل افرد الطائفة رويدا رويداً ، فقبل الباشا هذا الرأي وأخبر الإفرنج فرحبوا. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). وانقلب المعلم غالى وابنه باسيليوس بك وجمع من أتباعهما في مصر وأخميم إلى الكاثوليكية بالظاهر وهم يأملون أنهم بعد حين يعودون إلى حضن الكنيسة ألام، ومع ذلك مازالوا يعتبرون كهنة أرثوذكسيين حق الاعتبار ويعمدون أولادهم عندهم .

غير أن تظاهر المعلم غالى لم يأت بنتيجة، فنبذ هو وأهله من الأرثوذكسيين ولم يتبعه أحد منهم، أرسل المعلم غالى قبطيا من قبله إلى بابا روما لِيُعَيِّنَهُ بطريركاً على مصر، ويكون هو وأتباعه خاضعين له كل ذلك إرضاء للفرنسيين، وأن يستقر بالهم ليحفظوا له مكانه في الحكومة ويخلصوه من المفارق، إلا أن محمد على أدرك خطورة هذا الأمر فيما بعد وقتل المعلم غالى في زمنه في أوائل مايو 1822. وأول بطريرك كاثوليكي أقيم للأقباط هو كيرلس مقار 1899، وعندما رسم بدأ ينشر المنشورات متطاولا فيها على المقام البطريركى داعيا أبناء الكنيسة القبطية إلى الانضمام لروما، ثم طاف في الوجه القبلي ينشر أفكاره، ويزعج الخواطر بتعاليمه فنهض البابا كيرلس الخامس إلى مقاومته، وحرر منشورا يحذر فيه الأقباط من الانقياد لهؤلاء القوم مذكرا إياهم بجهاد آبائهم من أجل الأمانة الأرثوذكسية، وظل الصراع إلى اليوم.
*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

72- الإرساليات البروتستانتية إلى مصر
 
دخل المذهب البروتستانتي إلى مصر في منتصف القرن 19، عندما جاء مرسل أمريكي إليها يدعى دكتور لانسن أقام بالإسكندرية، وجاء بعده مرسل سكوتلندى هو الدكتور يوحنا هوج، وبعدما لبثا بالإسكندرية مدة أخذا يطوفان البلاد راكبين النيل يدعوان إلى مذهبهما تحت تخويف محمد على للأقباط كما رأينا وفي سنة 1862 جعلا مركز تبشيرهما القاهرة، وبعد أن انطلق الدكتور هوج إلى أسيوط سنة 1865 اتخذها مقرا لعملة التبشيري، أسس بها مكتبة بروتستانتية سنة 1867.
وقد اتبع في جذب الأقباط وسائل ترغيب رخيصة، وبدأ يُصَغِّر من شأن الكنيسة القبطية في نظرهم حتى أن بعض هؤلاء تجرأوا في أسيوط على الهجوم على كنائسها ليلا وكسروا أيقوناتها. فشكاهم البابا ديمتريوس الثاني للخديوي فاصدر أمرا بنفي المبشرين إلى البحر المتوسط، فلجأوا إلى قناصل الدول طالبين حمايتهم فلبوا طلبهم بالطبع، ومنعوا أمر نفيهم، وظلوا يزيدون من أساليبهم الرخيصة في سرقة أبناء الكنيسة القبطية ودخلت بعدهم مذاهب بروتستانتية أخري مثل البلموس والإصلاح والسبتيين والحفاة.. الخ.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية


73- العمل الإنجيلي في القاهرة


 
قضي خدام الكنيسة الأوائل بضعة أسباب في سنة 1854 يبحثون عن منزل صحي يقيمون فيه، وقد كان ذلك صعبا بعض الشئ لكن العناية الإلهية وفرت للمرسلين منزلا في أحد الشوارع الضيقة بدرب الجنينة بالموسكي، وقد كان هذا المنزل متسعا فنزل فيه كل من القس بارنيت والقس ماكيج وقرينته – وقبل انتهاء السنة انضم لهم القس و. ف مارتن وقرينته اللذان قدما من الشام وكان برفقتهما شاب يدعي (مراد) جاء لمساعدة القس مارتن. ولكن مارتن سافر إلى أمريكا بعد فترة قليلة ولم يستطيع العودة للخدمة بمصر مرة أخرى لمرض قرينته. 
وكانت خدمة المرسلين الأوائل باللغة الإنجليزية وعقدت أول خدمة في 25 / 12/ 1854 وفيها كانوا يقدمون الفكر المشيخي بشكل بسيط. وقد خصصت غرفة في السكن الخاص بالقس ماكيج لعقد الخدمات الروحية بها. 
قاد القس بارنيت الخدمة الأولى وكانت حول الآية (2 كو 13: 14) ومنذ ذلك الحين كان يقود الخدمة كل من بارنيت ومارتن وكانت عدد المترددين نحو خمسة وثلاثون شخصا، كما كان بعض الضيوف المشيخين.
 وفى 21 يناير 1855 عقدت أول خدمة باللغة العربية وتحدث فيها القس بارنيت وكان عدد الحاضرين يتراوح بين 3 و8 أشخاص*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *وفى خلال التسعة الشهور الأولى كان المترددون للمرة الأولى نحو 20 شخصاً، وجاء بعضهم بدافع حب الاستطلاع، والبعض الأخر كمدعوين من قبل المسيح. وفي أثناء هذه الخدمات استمر البعض منهم في الحضور، أما البعض الآخر فلم يحضر بعد ذلك. 
والى جانب الخدمة باللغة الإنجليزية والخدمة باللغة العربية كان هناك اجتماع للصلاة مساء كل يوم أربعاء، وقضي الخدام جزئا كبيرا من الوقت في العام الأول لخدمتهم في تعلم اللغة العربية وزيارة مدارس مختلف الطوائف لاسيما مدارس الأقباط والروم والأرثوذكس والأرمن كما زادوا المناطق التاريخية.
*

*​تأسيس أول كنيسة إنجيلية في مصر:
أشار المجمع المشيخي المصري بتأسيس أول كنيسة إنجيلية بمصر سنة 1860 وقد بدأت هذه الكنيسة في مقر الإرسالية الأول في منطقة درب الجنينة بالموسكي بالقاهرة. 
وقد جاءت عملية تنظيم الكنيسة بعدما أزداد عدد الأعضاء والجدير بالذكر أن أول أعضاء قبلوا بالكنيسة كان عددهم أربعة تم قبولهم. 
" أول مجلس للكنيسة الإنجيلية بالازبكية".


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

الكنيسة الغربية

74- كنيستنا الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية وكنائس الغرب



 
بعد هذا العرض الموجز لتاريخ الكنيسة في الغرب، ما دار فيها وما انتهت إليه من تفريعات بروتستانتية تفرعت هي الأخرى إلى شجرة من الأفرع ابتعدت كلها عن الإيمان الأرثوذكسي القديم وشاهدنا صورا إلا تليق برجال الدين أو بالكنيسة آدني بلا شك إلى ثورة واستنكار من أبنائها لها ولقادتها، ورأينا كيف كان الخيمة باستمرار إلى الماضي إلى التقليد إلى بساطة الكنيسة الأولى. 
كل هذا وكانت الكنيسة الأولى هي هنا في مصر ببساطتها وتقليدها وألحانها وقداسها كانت ثمر بها أحيانا سلبيات ولكنها كانت تتداركها بغير خروج على الإيمان أو انحراف عن الرأي المستقيم، قاست الكثير من الاضطهادات ولكنها ظلت حلبة مؤمنة يربها وبشخصيتها حتى وصلت إلى اليوم، فارهة سوداء جميلة، شمس التجارب قد لوحتها، ولكنها رغم الدموع الأنين أوصلت الأمانة الأرثوذكسية كاملة نامية إلى أيدينا، بعد أن دفعت الثمن دما ودمعا وصلاة مستمرة 
سعت الكنيسة الأوربية أخيرا إلى فصل الدين عن الدولة بعد صراعات كثيرة بينهما كقوانين تلوننا تارة بالسياسة وأخرى بالدين، في حين كانت كنيستنا القبطية بعيدة عن السياسة فظلت محترفة نفسها على طول المدى. 


كثرت ثورة الكنيسة الغربية وبالتالي زاد جاهها، فاتفقت حتى وصلت إلى تجنيد الجيش واخيرا انفجرت من كثرة الشبع، في حين أن كنيستنا بجوعها وفقرها قدمت البركات من: صلوات – قديسين – كتب ومؤلفات في جميع الأفرع، قضت على الجهل الذي كثيرا ما يفرض عليها وفى يوم أن بدأت كنائس الغرب تفيق بعد صراعها مع الشبع والثروة تارة ومع  الانفجارات في داخلها تارة أخري، بحيث وجدت أنها فقدت تراثها، ولم تجد من يسلفها غير الكنيسة القبطية. 
ولكن مظاهر الحقد التي كانت تسيطر على الغرب تطرق إلى الكنيسة، فبدأت غارات الكاثوليك على كنيسة مصر الأرثوذكسية منذ أزمان طويلة، فبعد بدعة الحروب العلية التي قام بها الغرب برفقه من كنيسة لتخص مآسيها وتغطى أخطائها، دفعت كنيسة الأقباط الثمن على اعتبار أنها كلها مسيحية واحدة في نظر المسلمين، أولئك المسلمون الذين ما لبثوا أن تبينوا الحق من الباطل وعادوا أدراجهم إلى العلاقات الطيبة مع مسيحي مصر من الأقباط ثم نجد أن الكاثوليك في عدة موجات يغيرون على الأقباط لإدخالهم في مذهبهم ويفشلون ففي عهد البابا يوحنا 16 البطريرك المائة والثالث حضر إلي مصر سنة 1692 فضل فرنس يدعى مولبية، وكتب كتابا عن مصر وعن الأقباط*. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات والكتب الأخرى). *قال فيه عنهم انهم اقل جهلا وغشومه ولكنهم متشبثون بما يحسبه غيرهم هرطقة " ثم أورد شاهدا على ذلك فقال " إن المرسلين اللاتيني مع ما كانوا عليه من الجهارة والجداره لم يستطيعوا أن يجذبوا إليهم واحدا منهم رغم طول بقائهم بينهم وعمل كل ما في وسعهم لاقناعهم " وقال "انه لم بقوا المرسلون على اجتذاب القبط إليهم بالإقناع، فدبروا حيلة أخري عندما وزعوا صدقات نقدية على من يحضر منهم إلى كنيستهم فالتجأ إليهم جمع غفير من الفقراء، ولما استبدل رئيس المدير بغيره ألغى التصرف بهذه الكيفية، فتركه هؤلاء الفقراء" 
ومما رواه هذا الكاتب عن شدة تمسك الأقباط بعقيدتهم أن لويس الرابع عشر ملك فرنسا طلب منه أن تتجنب ثلاثة من شبان الأقباط الأذكياء من عائلات طيبة ويرسلهم إلى فرنسا ليتعلموا على نفقة الحكومة الفرنسية، فلم يرص أغنياء الأقباط ولا فقراؤهم أن يسلموا أولادهم خوفا من أن يغيروا عقيدتهم، وكان المرسلون الآتين قد فتحوا مدارس لتعليم الشبان، فبمجرد إشاعة الخبر منع الأقباط أولادهم عنها، فأصبحت خاوية ولم يبق مع الكاثوليك الا نفر قليل من الفقراء، الذين أخذوهم من والديهم وهم أطفال وربوهم منذ نشأتهم على المعتقد الكاثوليكي. 
غير أن هذه الطريقة التي عمدوا إليها لم تنجح، وان كثيرين من أولاد الأقباط الذين علموهم في روما عندما عادوا إلى أوطانهم عز عليهم ترك معتقدهم الأصلي فرجعوا إليه ثانية فضلا عن ذلك فإنه لم أدرك الأقباط أن المرسلين الكاثوليك لا يأخذون أولادهم لتعليمهم شفقة عليهم وانما ليلقونهم المذهب الكاثوليكي امتنعوا عن تقديم أولادهم إليهم حتى الفقراء منهم " 
وقال المسيو كذلك " وحتى الذين كانوا يتصورون جوعا وكنا نعطيهم طعاما امتنعوا عن المجي إلينا خوفا من أن تكلفهم " 
وكان بعض الأقباط التابعين لاسقف روما قد غشوه بأن بطريرك الأقباط اظهر رضاءه عن مدارس الإيطاليين، أمر رعيته بتعليم أبنائهم فيها، فلما اطلع مولبيه على الحقيقة افهمه بان البطريرك القبطي لم يكن يعترف بأعمال ولا بوجود المرسلين الإيطاليين، بل كان يفترض عدم وجودهم تماما في البلاد العربية. 
ولما رأى الآتين عدم نجاح ساعيهم في مصر حولوا التفاتهم مرة أخرى للحبشة فبعد أن أرسلوا ثلاث إرساليات أخرها كانت سنة 1706 أرسلت بابعاذ من الملك لويس التاسع عشر ملك فرنسا طبيا للحبشة يدعى (دى رول) ليدر يحسن سياسته مع ملكها تمهيد الطريق إلى سنار قبطي الحاكم هناك عليها، وحجز الطبيب لدية أطلق سراح الترجمان لكي يذهب للملك ويطلب منه السماح بدخولها إلى بلاده ولكن ملك الحبشة رد عليه بأن إذا كان قاوما بصفه سائح فلا باس من ترك الحرية له ليدخل بلاده، وأما إذا كان من اليسوعيين فلا يدخل الحشية، وهكذا منع من الوصول إلى جيشه إلا أن الكاثوليك لم يعدموا الحيلة في الدخول إلى مصر، ففي عهد الحملة الفرنسية على مصر 1798 – 1801 دخل بدخولهم كثير من الإفرنج واستقروا فيها حتى بعد خروج الحملة منها، وتمتعوا بحماية فرنسا. ولما تولى محمد على حكم مصر 1805 استخدم هؤلاء في مصالح عديدة، فتتابعت في أثرهم الإرساليات اللاتينية من: الفرنسيسكان والفرير والجزويت، وقدسوا في أيام محمد على بضم كنيسة مصر إلى كنيسة روما، لان التنظيمات الجديدة التي صارت في مصر كان يقوم بها فرنسيون، فلما رأى محمد على نفسه مغمورا بعطف الفرنسيين أراد أن يقابلهم بمثل هذا المعروف، فنصحه أحد قواد جيشه وكان كاثوليكيا أن يسعى في ضم نصارى مصر إلى كنيسة روما فيكون هذا اكبر جميل يصفه الفرنسيين حماه الكاثوليكية في العالم في ذلك الوقت، 
فقام محمد على باستدعاء المعلم غالى الذي كان كبير الكتاب في ذلك الوقت وأمره أن يفعل ذلك أي يتبع الكاثوليك، فاضطرب المعلم غالى جدا، وخاف من وقوع الفتنه بين الطائفين فأجاب الباشا " أن استحالة الطائفة جميعا إلى مذهب كنيسة روما دفعة واحدة لا تنتهي بدون قلاقل وسفك دماء كثيرين، فنرى الأحسن أن يكون ذلك بسياسة وتدريب أننا نعتنق نحن أولا المذهب الباباوى بشرط ألا نكره على تغيير طقوسنا وعاداتنا الشرقية وبذلك أن تميل افرد الطائفة رويدا رويداً، فقبل الباشا هذا الرأي واخبر الإفرنج فرحبوا وانقلب المعلم غالى وابنه باسيليوس بك وجمع من إشباعهما في مصر واخميم إلى الكاثوليكية بالظاهر وهم يغمرون انهم بعد حين يعودون إلى حضن الكنيسة ألام، ومع ذلك مازالوا يعتبرون كهنة أرثوذكسيين حق الاعتبار ويعمدون أولادهم عندهم.
غير أن المعلم غالى لم تأت بنتيجة فنبذ هو وأهله من الأرثوذكسي ولم يتبعه أحد منهم، أرسل المعلم غالى قبطيا من قبله إلى بابا روما وليعينة بطريركا على مصر يكن هو اتباعه خاضعين له كل ذلك إرضاء للفرنسين، وتقر بالهم ليحفظوا له مكانه في الحكومة ويخلصوه من المفارق ألا أن محمد على أدرك خطورة هذا الأمر فيما بعد وقتل المعلم غالى في زمني في أوائل مايو 1822 واول بطريرك كاثوليكي أقيم للأقباط هو كيرلس مقار 1899 وعندما رسم بدا ينشر المنشورات متطاولا فيها على المقام البطريركى داعيا أبناء الكنيسة القبطية إلى الانضمام لروما، ثم طاف في الوجه القبلي بنشر أفكاره، ويزعج الخواطر بتعاليمه فاخطر البابا كيرلس الخامس إلى مقاومته، وحرر منشورا يحذر فيه الأقباط من الانقياد لهؤلاء القوم مذكرا إياهم بجهاد إبائهم من اجل الامانه الأرثوذكسية، وظل الصراع إلى اليوم.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



*الكنيسة الغربية *


هذا البحث للدكتور يواقيم رزق مرقص، وهو أحد الأبحاث المقررة على طلبة الكلية الإكليريكية بشبر الخيمة.


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

للملف بقية 

تابعوا

لو حبيتم


----------



## AZIZ50 (21 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

_*موضوع فعلا جميل ورائع ....الرب يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك ...

هل فى اجمل من الكنيسة لكى يكتب عنها ...*_


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*



AZIZ50 قال:


> _*موضوع فعلا جميل ورائع ....الرب يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك ...*_
> 
> _*هل فى اجمل من الكنيسة لكى يكتب عنها ...*_


 

:download:


شكرا ا عزيز 

وتابع حضرتك معى 


لان بالموضوع مداخلات رائعة 


اول مرة اقرائها عند اعداد هذا الموضوع


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*نشأة الكنيسة المرقسية بالقاهرة *


*د. ماجد عزت اسرائيل *
*




*


*بقلم: د.ماجد عزت إسرائيل *

*أن تاريخ المسيحية في مصر، هو من تاريخ المسيحية نفسها، والتي بدأت في القرن الأول الميلادي، والكنيسة القبطية على مر التاريخ نموذج فريد للمجتمع المتدين، الذي عاش في مواجهه التميز العنصري، والمتاعب من كل نوع، بما فيها الإضطهاد والظلم الفادح للأقباط. *
*ونحن مدينون للقديس "مارمرقس الرسول" الذي سميت أول كنيسة في بلادنا على أسمه، وفيها دفن جسده الطاهر، ومن عند ذلك الجسد، كان البطاركة يختارون، وكان أول عمل لهم هو التبرك بمزاره، وإحتضان رأسه الطاهرة وإلباسها كسوة جديدة. *

*وأصبحت الكنيسة مركز القيادة –يوم الأحد– رائعة في طقوسها القديمة، التي لا تزال تدل على تمسك الكنيسة المصرية الرسولية والرهبانية الأولى، كما قاد بطاركة الإسكندرية المجامع المسكونة، ووضعوا المبادىء القانونية للإيمان المسيحي، وشاركوا في التعليم المسيحي لكل العالم. *
*ويقال إن الكنائس القبطية إضطرت –بصفة خاصة في الإسكندرية في عام 539م– عندما تم طرد الأقباط الأرثوذكس من كنائسهم بواسطة القوات البيزنطية، لبناء كنائس خاصة بهم مثل كنيستي الإنجيليون " Angelion" قزمان و دميان، وأصبحتا من مراكز العبادة القبطية بالإسكندرية، في تلك الفترة الصعبة. *
*ومع بداية الغزو العربي (641م)، إعتمد على القاعدة الفقهية الأكثر شيوعًا في مصر في إبقاء الكنائس القديمة قبل الفتح الإسلامي، بل الكنائس والأديرة الموجودة، مع عدم جواز بناء كنائس جديدة، وأجازات تجديد وترميم الكنائس القديمة، وعدم قبول بناء كنيسة جديدة في كل مكان بدلاً من كنيسة قديمة في مكان أخر. *

*وعلى الرغم من منع الفقه الإسلامي لإقامة كنائس جديدة، أو إجراء توسعات في الكنائس القديمة، وكراهية الأقباط لهذا الشرط –وهو ما تنادى بها كل الأوساط المسيحية بإصدار قانون دور العبادة الموحد وهذا ما نتمناه– فقد شهدت مصر الإسلامية العديد من المحاولات الناجحة للأقباط في إنشاء كنائس جديدة، وفى العصر العثماني حاول الأقباط الإلتفاف حول هذا الشرط بشتى الطرق، فإذا كان الفقه الإسلامي قد إشترط عدم إستحداث كنيسة جديدة، فلقد لجاء الأقباط إلى بناء كنائس وقاعات صلاة جديدة داخل الكنائس والأديرة القديمة، أو بجوارها وأحيانًا داخل أسوارها، وبذلك لا يكون بناء كنيسة جديدة في منطقة جديدة، مع ملاحظة مخالفة ذلك لأحكام الفقه الإسلامي. *
*وخير مثال على ذلك، قام البابا "مرقس" البطريرك رقم (101)في سنة 1370ش/1653م، ببناء قاعة للصلاة في كنيسة السيدة العذراء، بحارة زويلة بالقاهرة، كما سمح للأرمن بإقامة صلواتهم فيها حتى تبنى كنيستهم في شارع السورين، وأيضا بنى المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري في عام 1773م كنيسة باسم مرقوريوس "ابوسفين" بجانب كنيسة السيدة العذراء بحارة زويلة بالقاهرة. *

*وهذا المثل الأخير دليل على صدق الإستنتاج القائل بأن الأقباط لجأوا إلى الإلتفاف حول شروط بناء الكنائس عن طريق بناء كنائس جديدة، بجانب الكنائس القديمة أو في داخل أسوارها، لأن المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري كبير المباشرين الأقباط بما له من صلات وطيدة بالإدارة، لم ينجح في بناء كنيسة جديدة في حي المقسم (المقس أي الإزبكية) الذي يعيش فيه، بينما نجح في بناء كنيسته الجديدة في حي أخر بجانب كنيسة قديمة مع أن حي المقسم ظل طيلة العصر العثماني بلا كنيسة، وهو أكبر الأحياء القبطية بالقاهرة. *
*وأخيرًا نجح أحد الأراخنة الأقباط وهو المعلم "إبراهيم الجوهري" في الحصول على فرمان لبناء الكنيسة المرقسية بالإزبكية عام 1800م، وربما يتسأل البعض كيف حدث ذلك؟*


*وأخير نجح أحد الأراخنة الأقباط وهو المعلم "إبراهيم الجوهري" في الحصول على فرمان لبناء الكنيسة المرقسية بالأزبكية عام (1800م)، وربما يتساءل البعض كيف حدث ذلك؟ *
*هنا قصة حقيقية وراء الحصول على فرمان بناء الكنيسة المرقسية، حيث يرجع الفضل إلى المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري؛ فقد حدث أن إحدى أميرات البيت السلطاني (العثماني)، قضت في مصر فترة من الزمن وهي في طريقها إلى الحج، وتَعين عليه أن يكون في خدمتها طوال فترة بقائها في بلادنا، فلما أزمعت على الرحيل أرادات أن تعبر له عن شكرها لما قام به من خدمات، فسألته عما يريد فطلب إليها أن تصدر له الفرمان بالبناء.*
*وفعلاً أصدرت له الفرمان، على أن الله تعالى لم يسمح له بأن يعيش الكنيسة التي سعى إلى أقامتها، فبدأ فيها ثم استكملها أخوه "جرجس الجوهري"، وقد أصبحت منذ ذلك المقر البابوي إلى ختام حياة البابا "كيرلس السادس" البطريرك (116)(1959- 1971م).*

*وبناء الكنيسة يتطلب أموال كثيرة، ولكن الله دبر ذلك عن طريق أحبائه الذين وهبوا أموالهم وأرواحهم ومحبتهم له، فقد أوقف الكثير من الأراخنة ومنهم المعلم "إبراهيم الجوهري" و"جرجس الجوهري" والمعلم "انطون أبو طاقية" والمعلم "ملطى"، وغيرهم أوقفوا من أملاكهم على خدمة الكنيسة المرقسية حتى بلغ عدد الحُجج -عقود- المُثبتة لتقدماتهم ما يقرب من مائتين وثماني وثلاثين حُجة محفوظة الآن بالمكتبة البابوية بالأزبكية.*

*ومع بداية النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر وبمجيء أبو الإصلاح البابا "كيرلس الرابع" البطريرك (110) (1854- 1861م)، وبتأييد والي مصر "محمد سعيد باشا" (1854- 1863) قام بهدم الكنيسة المرقسية القديمة وأعاد تجديدها لكي تتحلى بثوبها الجديد ليجعلها لائقة بصدارتها، وبالفعل كان يوم الخميس 29 برمودة سنة (1575ش/1859م) الموعد الذي حدده لإعادة افتتحها، بحضور روساء الكنائس وكبار ورجال الدولة والعلماء المثقفون، وكان احتفالاً له روعته.*
*على أية حال، كان ذلك ضمن سلسلة من إنجازات أبو الإصلاح الذي أنشأ المدرسة الكبرى، ومدرسة البنات، وعنايته بالغة القبطية وبألحان الكنيسة وشراؤه مطبعة، وتنظيمه المكتبة البابوية وإهتمامه بالكهنة، وإنشاؤه ديوان الأوقاف القبطية إضافة إلى مواقفه السياسية نحو الوطن.*

*كما لعبت الكنيسة دورًا اقتصاديًا هامًا في انتعاش حي الأزبكية وخاصة بشارع "كلوت بك" -أحد أشهر الأطباء الفرسيين- حيث انتشرت المتاجر التجارية والوكالات والخانات (الفنادق) وأصبحت ظاهرة ديمغرافية في تركز السكان بجوارها، علاوة على قربها من السكك الحديدية (محطة باب الحديد) وسهولة المواصلات، مما جعلها منارة للعلم ومقصد المؤمنين للصلاة بها، ولا تزال تقوم بهذا الدور حتى يومنا هذا بالرغم من نقل دار البطريركية إلى العباسية.*

*وظلت الكنيسة المرقسية مقرًا للبطريركية ومكانًا لإستقبال الوفود المحلية والعالمية، كما أنها مقرًا لديوان الأوقاف القبطية، ومكانًا لإجتماع المجلس الملي العام ومناقشة قضايا وهموم الأقباط، حتى حصل البابا "كيرلس السادس" البطريرك (116) على قرار من الرئيس "جمال عبد الناصر" (1954-1971م) بمنح الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية المصرية أرضًا لبناء الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية (حاليًا) وبعدها أصبحت المقر الرسمي للبطريرك حتى يومنا هذا.*


*المصدر *

*http://www.copts-united.com/article.php?I=267&A=9927*

*http://www.copts-united.com/article.php?I=267&A=10151*


----------



## asmicheal (22 يوليو 2010)

*رد: الكنيسة ( ملف فاخر وجميل )*

*تاريخ الكنيسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية* 




تاريخ الكنيسة فى سطور 
---------------------------- 
تُعتَبر هذه الكنيسة أقدم كنيسة في مصر وفي أفريقيا كلها. والمُرَجَّح أن المكان .هو نفسه بيت إنيانوس، وبعد أن تعمَّد هو وأهله تحوَّل هذا البيت إلى كنيسة 
استُخدِمت الكنيسة للصلاة لأول مرة حوالي عام 62م مع دخول المسيحية إلى مصر عن طريق مارمرقس، وقد تعرضت الكنيسة للتخريب وإعادة البناء .لمرات عديدة على مدار القرون الطويلة 
في عام 68م استشهد القديس مارمرقس بالإسكندرية ووُضِع جسده الطاهر في .الكنيسة 
في عام 311م، قبيل استشهاد البابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء صلى صلاة أخيرة فوق قبر مارمرقس.. وقتها كانت الكنيسة عبارة عن مقصورة صغيرة للعبادة على .ساحل الميناء الشرقي، وكان فيها جسد مارمرقس وبعض خلفائه الأطهار 
.في عام 321م تمّ توسيع الكنيسة في عهد البابا أرشيلاوس الـ18 
.في عام 641م حدث تدمير شديد للكنيسة أثناء دخول العرب مصر 
.في عام 680م قام البابا يوحنا السمنودي البطريرك الأربعين بإعادة بناء الكنيسة 
في عام 828م حدثت سرقة جسد مارمرقس بواسطة بحارة إيطاليين، ونُقل من .الإسكندرية لمدينة البندقية (فينسيا) بإيطاليا.. وبَقيت الرأس بالإسكندرية 
. في عام 1219م هُدِمت الكنيسة أثناء الحروب الصليبية 
تمّ إعادة البناء مرة أخرى، وفي عام 1527م يذكُر الرحالة بيير بيلون دي مانز .أن الكنيسة قائمة 
في يوليو عام 1798م هُدِمت الكنيسة أثناء دخول الحملة الفرنسية إلى .الإسكندرية 
تمّ إعادة بناء الكنيسة وتدشينها بيد البابا بطرس الجاولي عام 1819م في عهد .محمد علي باشا 
في عام 1870م تمّ تجديد الكنيسة في عهد البابا ديمتريوس الثاني، بإشراف نيافة الأنبا مرقس مطران البحيرة، وكانت على طراز القباب المحمولة على ستة أعمدة رخامية مع حامل أيقونات رخامي جميل على الطراز البيزنطي ومزود .بما يزيد على ثلاثين أيقونة.. وهذا الحامل مع أيقوناته لا يزال قائمًا حتى اليوم 
بين عامي 1950-1952م في عهد البابا يوساب الثاني تم هدم مبنى الكنيسة بعد أن صار آيلاً للسقوط، وبُنِيَّ مبنى آخر أوسع وأفخم بالخرسانة المسلحة على طراز البازيليكي ونُقِلت الأعمدة الرخامية الستة إلى مدخل الكنيسة الخارجي.. أما حامل الأيقونات فقد تمً تقطيعه بدِقّة، وترقيمه ثم تركيبه بحرص مرة أخرى في مكانه. ولم تُهدَم المنارتان بل تم تقويتهما بواسطة قمصان خرسانية، وعليتهما مع تزيينهما بنقوش قبطية جميلة، وتم تركيب جرسين جديدين أُحضِرا خِصيصًا .من إيطاليا، جرس لكل منارة 
بين عامي1985- 1990م تمّ توسيع الكنيسة من الجهة الغربية، على نفس الطراز السابق بكل دِقّة، مع الاحتفاظ بالمنارتين في أماكنهما، فتضاعفت المساحة الكلية للكنيسة. وتم نقل الأعمدة الرخامية الستة إلى المدخل الغربي .الجديد للكنيسة 
تمّ عمل ست أيقونات قبطية جميلة بالفسيفساء في المدخل (السيدة العذراء- رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل- مارمرقس- مارجرجس)، وفي صحن الكنيسة (مارمينا- الأنبا أنطونيوس). 
جدير بالذكر أن قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قد صلى عيد الغطاس عام 1990م في افتتاح الكنيسة بعد التوسيع؛ والذي أشرف عليه بنفسه وصرف عليه مبالغ كبيرة، وتغلّب على عراقيل صعبة جدًا في سبيل إتمام هذا التوسيع الرائع، الذي صار مفخرة لكل قبطي. 

مذابح الكنيسة المرقسية 
----------------
تحتوي الكنيسة حاليًا على سبعة مذابح لإقامة القدَّاسات؛ وهي كالآتي 
المذبح الأوسط بالكنيسة الكبرى (ويُقام فيه القداس يوميًا) وهو على اسم السيدة .العذراء والقديس مارمرقس الإنجيلي 
.المذبح البحري بالكنيسة الكبرى وهو على اسم رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل 
.المذبح القبلي بالكنيسة الكبرى وهو على اسم الشهيد العظيم مارجرجس 
وقد تم تدشين هذه المذابح الثلاثة عام 1952م مع افتتاح الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت بيد .البابا يوساب الثاني 
مذبح مع كنيسة صغيرة على اسم الشهيد مارمينا؛ وموقعه بالدور العلوي القبلي وقد .أنشأه البابا كيرلس السادس عام 1963م.
مذبح مع كنيسة صغيرة على اسم القديس الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين؛ وموقعه بالدور العلوي البحري وقد اهتم بإنشائه عام 1975م القمص .أنطونيوس ثابت كاهن الكنيسة ووكيل البطريركية في ذلك الوقت.
مذبح مع كنيسة صغيرة على اسم الأنبا أبرام أسقف الفيوم؛ وموقعه أسفل المزار البحري للقديس مارمرقس بجوار مدفن المتنيح القمص شنودة عبد المسيح كاهن الكنيسة ووكيل البطريركية الأسبق (تنيح في 13 أكتوبر 1989م ومدفون أسفل مذبح الملاك ميخائيل) 
مذبح مع كنيسة جميلة لإقامة قداس خاص أسبوعيًا للأطفال، وموقعه أسفل الجزء الغربي من الكنيسة الذي تم توسيعه عام 1985- 1990م 
قنديل مارمرقس 
------------
حدث في أيام الخديوي عباس الأول عام 1850م عندما كان عائدًا من رحلته في البحر الأبيض المتوسط، قادمًا إلى الإسكندرية في إحدى ليالي الشتاء الحالكة؛ وحدث أن ضلت سفينته طريقها، وعبثًا حاول القبطان أن يهتدي إلى الميناء. وأخيرًا لمح من بعيد ضوءًا خافتًا فاستبشر خيرًا، وأخذ يتتبعه حتى وصل إلى الشاطئ بسلام. وهناك ابتدأ يبحث عن مصدر هذا النور. ولشدة تعجبه وجد نفسه أمام الكنيسة المرقسية التي كانت في ذلك الوقت تشرف على البحر. وتطلَّع في مقصورة مارمرقس، واكتشف منبع النور الذي أرشد سفينته التائهة، وإذ به قنديل صغير مُعلَّق أمام أيقونة القديس. فاندهش وفرح، واعترافًا منه بجميل مارمرقس عليه أصدر فرمانًا رسميًا بصرف مبلغ 271 مليمًا قيمة زيت القنديل المستهلك سنويًا. 
وظلت محافظة الإسكندرية تصرف هذا المبلغ لهذا الخصوص بنفس القيمة حتى سنة 1960م؛ حين رُفِع المبلغ إلى 12 ضعفًا أي جعلته يُصرَف شهريًا عِوَض أن كان سنويًا. إلا أنها حوَّلَت غرض صرفه ابتداء من هذا التاريخ ليس من أجل زيت القنديل، بل معاشًا دائمًا باسم فقراء دير المرقسية 

مزار الآباء البطاركة 
-------------
أثناء إعادة بناء الكنيسة وتوسيعها بين عامي 1950م، 1952م تم عمل هذا المدخل الجميل لمدفن الآباء البطاركة تحت الزاوية القبلية الغربية من حائط الكنيسة، وتم تثبيت لوحة رخامية كبيرة بجانب المدخل مكتوب عليها أسماء الآباء البطاركة خلفاء القديس مرقس الرسول حتى منتصف القرن الحادي عشر (1066م) عندما نقل البابا .خريستوذولو مقر البطريركية إلى القاهرة 
حاليًا باب هذا المزار يقع داخل الكنيسة في منتصف الحائط القبلي أسفل المنارة القبلية.. والسلم ينزل بالزائر إلى سرداب، تحت مستوى أرضية الكنيسة الحالية بحوالي سبعة أمتار، يؤدي إلى مدخل المغارة وهي مغلقة في نهايتها برخامة مبنية .بإحكام 
وفي عام 1970م وبمناسبة رجوع جزء من رفات مارمرقس إلى مصر عام 1968م تم عمل رسم حائطي بالفسيفساء، عبارة عن أيقونة لمارمرقس فوق باب المزار، مع مجموعة متتالية من الأيقونات الموزايك أيضًا في صحن المدخل، تروي قصة حياة القديس مرقس وكرازته واستشهاده، حتى عودة رفاته إلى مصر 

يعتبر دير المحرق هو المكان الوحيد فى العالم الذى يحتوى على مذبح دشنه السيد المسيح بنفسه. و دير المحرق يقع فى منتصف القطر المصرى بالضبط و هو ما يثبت صحة نبؤة أشعياء النبى. 
أما بيت أنيانوس الدباغ (البطريرك 2 من الكرازة المرقسية) فهو أول كنيسة بالمعنى الحرفى بعد الكرازة بالمسيحية فى مصر على يد مار مرقس الرسول
​



المصدر 

http://www.orsozox.com/forums/f59/t33216/


----------

